# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #63



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> bon, thank you for the link. The description says it all.
> 
> Have a wonderful week-end ladies!


hey need to get the hair do on your Advatar. Would look good on me and wouldn't the family be impress. :XD: :XD:

Hope you have a good weekend too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Our governor, Mary Fallin, just signed an executive order authorizing certain full time military personnel to be armed. It's a start and a move in the right direction.


One smart lady and common sense too.

Are you starting to dry out yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I posted this after reading what you said. I don't say that this is for all of us - most of us on here are not Catholic - but it's the opinion of a very strictly pro-life group - and I thought it might help someone to know that even this strictly pro-life group finds this surgery for ectopic pregnancy morally sound. This doesn't minimize the grief.


I am glad you posted it . I need to know about others and their belief's too.

Didn't have an ectopic pregnancy. As the doctor told me I was one in a million women it happens too. I made medical history . God was with me and saved me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - yellow jackets are so mean! DS was working on a road years ago, and all of a sudden they were all over him. He said he could watch them stinging repeatedly. Fire ants got him once, too. I think it was the ants that forced him to strip down on the side of the road! Drivers got a special deal that day! Whooo whooo!
> 
> I have to add that knowing DS, he hid behind the bushes.


Oh so he did a public whooo did he. I wonder who that naked man dancing on the road was????? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Secondly it's blackberry season, so I have been outside picking the berries in between the heavy storms. Last week I got attacked by yellow jackets who had a nest hidden inside one of the blackberry bushes!!😢
> It's not a very successful blackberry picking season this year. The heavy rains made the berries fall from the vines before I could get to them. And because of the rains the season was earlier than usual. And what the storms didn't get - the deer and birds got instead. And not only deer either - Bill next door spotted a black bear on both his property and ours too. He shot at it twice, but missed.
> Whoever said it's quiet in the country obviously never lived in this part of WV lol


I hope you weren't stung too badly with those yellow jackets Wendy. The blackberry crop must be so disappointing for you when you had such beautiful berries last year.

Our problem has been the opposite, not enough rain and water restrictions. The heat and sunshine ripened berries and other fruit earlier this year, but they're small because of lack of moisture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. DD and grandboys surprised me with an early visit. We have been having fun. Today we went to Little Rock to the new Bass Pro. Also just traveled around looking to see what is new since she lift for NW AR. We ate at David's Burger. A new chain that a friend of ours had started a few years ago.
> It is hot, hot , hot here. The temps are in the mid 90's but the heat index is over 100's.
> I don't know if I can catch up with everyone so I am just starting here. DD is still in town for 2 more days I still may not be on much until she goes home.
> I have missed y'all and thought about you often.
> I hope everyone is ok. ♥


We have same temps here but not to 100 yet. You can fry an egg on the side walk.
:roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Drats I am tired and you know why cause I am. Didn't do a thing all day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk did was all the celebrating down town go. Bet you are tired. Were you busy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have nearly finished the knitting projects for the twins....just a hat and booties left now.
> And talking of knitting - I got an a package from the state fair yesterday containing tags for my items, a parking lot pass for our vehicle etc.
> It was a good thing hubby phoned the WV state fair the day we were going to drop my items off coz the lady hubby spoke to said the July 7th deadline was for the online entering for the things we had made. We have to be at the state fair August 10th by noon. So we will have to leave here by 8 or 9 am.


I'm glad that confusion got sorted out. That would have been a long time for them to store your entries. How long is the Fair? Will you stay there until the Fair is over so you can bring it back in one trip?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. DD and grandboys surprised me with an early visit. We have been having fun. Today we went to Little Rock to the new Bass Pro. Also just traveled around looking to see what is new since she lift for NW AR. We ate at David's Burger. A new chain that a friend of ours had started a few years ago.
> It is hot, hot , hot here. The temps are in the mid 90's but the heat index is over 100's.
> I don't know if I can catch up with everyone so I am just starting here. DD is still in town for 2 more days I still may not be on much until she goes home.
> I have missed y'all and thought about you often.
> I hope everyone is ok. ♥


About time you showed up party gal, here there every where.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. DD and grandboys surprised me with an early visit. We have been having fun. Today we went to Little Rock to the new Bass Pro. Also just traveled around looking to see what is new since she lift for NW AR. We ate at David's Burger. A new chain that a friend of ours had started a few years ago.
> It is hot, hot , hot here. The temps are in the mid 90's but the heat index is over 100's.
> I don't know if I can catch up with everyone so I am just starting here. DD is still in town for 2 more days I still may not be on much until she goes home.
> I have missed y'all and thought about you often.
> *I hope everyone is ok. ♥*


We are all the better for seeing you Yarny ♥
It`s been in the 80`s today...90`s tomorrow. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow night. Hopefully we will finish the yard work by tomorrow. Tons of weed whacking to do.

I made the most excellent meal last night Yarny....even if I do say so myself. You know those frozen meals in WalMart where the container looks like a Chinese meal carry out container? Hubby bought me a shrimp fried rice from that selection. (He had spicy beef). Earlier I had baked a chicken quarter then poured curry sauce over it and baked it for an hour more. I then cooked the fried rice in th emicrowave, (picked all the carrots and baby corn out first coz I don`t like them lol). Then I emptied the rice into a small Pyrex bowl, and then placed the chicken on top of the rice, and poured the curry sauce over that!! Oh wow it was excellent.
I gave some of the curried chicken to Tiptwo....she loved it. But my eyes were bigger than my belly, and I put the rest in the fridge and had the rest for lunch today. And it tasted ever better than last night!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk did was all the celebrating down town go. Bet you are tired. Were you busy?


Hi Yarnie. I'm exhausted - the heat and longer days wear me out. I came home and lay down for an hour.

It was fairly quiet during the day yesterday but more people came down in the late afternoon. There is a little Kid's Parade that starts at 6 pm and they are so cute - some in costumes or face paint and some have decorated trikes or bikes or wagons. At the end they all get ice cream, thanks to the volunteer fire dept.

Much busier in town today, the main parade at 11 am and lots of entertainment and activities. But too hot!! I felt sorry for the entertainers in costumes and on stilts and unicycles and for all the people who were in the parade.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. DD and grandboys surprised me with an early visit. We have been having fun. Today we went to Little Rock to the new Bass Pro. Also just traveled around looking to see what is new since she lift for NW AR. We ate at David's Burger. A new chain that a friend of ours had started a few years ago.
> It is hot, hot , hot here. The temps are in the mid 90's but the heat index is over 100's.
> I don't know if I can catch up with everyone so I am just starting here. DD is still in town for 2 more days I still may not be on much until she goes home.
> I have missed y'all and thought about you often.
> I hope everyone is ok. ♥


Welcome Back! We missed you. So glad that you're getting to spend time with DD and the grands. Have a great time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - yellow jackets are so mean! DS was working on a road years ago, and all of a sudden they were all over him. He said he could watch them stinging repeatedly. Fire ants got him once, too. I think it was the ants that forced him to strip down on the side of the road! Drivers got a special deal that day! Whooo whooo!
> 
> I have to add that knowing DS, he hid behind the bushes.


Oh my - poor DS. The ants would be bad enough, but the embarrassment of public stripping too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We are all the better for seeing you Yarny ♥
> It`s been in the 80`s today...90`s tomorrow. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow night. Hopefully we will finish the yard work by tomorrow. Tons of weed whacking to do.
> 
> I made the most excellent meal last night Yarny....even if I do say so myself. You know those frozen meals in WalMart where the container looks like a Chinese meal carry out container? Hubby bought me a shrimp fried rice from that selection. (He had spicy beef). Earlier I had baked a chicken quarter then poured curry sauce over it and baked it for an hour more. I then cooked the fried rice in th emicrowave, (picked all the carrots and baby corn out first coz I don`t like them lol). Then I emptied the rice into a small Pyrex bowl, and then placed the chicken on top of the rice, and poured the curry sauce over that!! Oh wow it was excellent.
> I gave some of the curried chicken to Tiptwo....she loved it. But my eyes were bigger than my belly, and I put the rest in the fridge and had the rest for lunch today. And it tasted ever better than last night!!!


Now that sounds good lady. If Tiptwo loved it then it had to be good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie. I'm exhausted - the heat and longer days wear me out. I came home and lay down for an hour.
> 
> It was fairly quiet during the day yesterday but more people came down in the late afternoon. There is a little Kid's Parade that starts at 6 pm and they are so cute - some in costumes or face paint and some have decorated trikes or bikes or wagons. At the end they all get ice cream, thanks to the volunteer fire dept.
> 
> Much busier in town today, the main parade at 11 am and lots of entertainment and activities. But too hot!! I felt sorry for the entertainers in costumes and on stilts and unicycles and for all the people who were in the parade.


It sound like you need more then a nap.
Oh the kiddie parade sounds so cute.

My gosh how could they stand marhing in a parade in that much heat.

Glad you will have a day of rest to recover. But it sounds like it was nice and sure the little ones even in the heat were having fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh my - poor DS. The ants would be bad enough, but the embarrassment of public stripping too.


I know doesn't it and the brush was not that big either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know i shouldn't have done it. But am drinking Starbucks 
instant iced coffee. 

I feel tired want to bet about 2 or 3 in the morning I am up reading.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We are all the better for seeing you Yarny ♥
> It`s been in the 80`s today...90`s tomorrow. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow night. Hopefully we will finish the yard work by tomorrow. Tons of weed whacking to do.
> 
> I made the most excellent meal last night Yarny....even if I do say so myself. You know those frozen meals in WalMart where the container looks like a Chinese meal carry out container? Hubby bought me a shrimp fried rice from that selection. (He had spicy beef). Earlier I had baked a chicken quarter then poured curry sauce over it and baked it for an hour more. I then cooked the fried rice in th emicrowave, (picked all the carrots and baby corn out first coz I don`t like them lol). Then I emptied the rice into a small Pyrex bowl, and then placed the chicken on top of the rice, and poured the curry sauce over that!! Oh wow it was excellent.
> I gave some of the curried chicken to Tiptwo....she loved it. But my eyes were bigger than my belly, and I put the rest in the fridge and had the rest for lunch today. And it tasted ever better than last night!!!


That sounds sooo good Wendy. Isn't it funny that Tiptwo likes curry, a gourmet kitty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have same temps here but not to 100 yet. You can fry an egg on the side walk.
> :roll:


I saw that on the news. I also saw where there were tornadoes up your way. 
I know it can get that hot here too. My son and gs are out working in the heat. So miserable. The humidity is the worse. I watered my flowers and sweat was pouring off of me. I hate when it gets so hot like this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It sound like you need more then a nap.
> Oh the kiddie parade sounds so cute.
> 
> My gosh how could they stand marhing in a parade in that much heat.
> ...


I love watching the kids, they have so much energy and once they get away from the electronics they have a lot of fun.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that confusion got sorted out. That would have been a long time for them to store your entries. How long is the Fair? Will you stay there until the Fair is over so you can bring it back in one trip?


The fair is for about a week westy. We`re only going there to drop my afghan and jelly off, then going home again. The actual fair starts a few days later. We`ll be going back to pick up my afghan a few days after the fair ends. 
It`s just too expensive to go there. After fair entrance, parking lot fees, some ride tokens, and a few snacks - it`s a lot of money.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know doesn't it and the brush was not that big either.


That reminds me a few naughty jokes that RUKnitting sent the other day. I'll email them to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The fair is for about a week westy. We`re only going there to drop my afghan and jelly off, then going home again. The actual fair starts a few days later. We`ll be going back to pick up my afghan a few days after the fair ends.
> It`s just too expensive to go there. After fair entrance, parking lot fees, some ride tokens, and a few snacks - it`s a lot of money.


Overnight might be worth staying for, but I think a week would be too long to wait too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news with the bad.
[AR] Gov. Hutchinson Orders Adjutant General To Arm Full-Time Military Personnel
KFSM ^ | Curt Lanning

Posted on 7/17/2015, 8:34:11 PM by markomalley

Following the shooting death of four Marines in Chattanooga, Gov. Asa Hutchinson has authorized Arkansas National Guard Adjutant General Mark Berry to arm full-time military personnel.

The governor also ordered the Arkansas flag to be flown at half-staff on Monday (July 20), according to a news release.

Our hearts break at the news of another senseless act of violence and terror, this time out of Chattanooga, Governor Hutchinson said. Our prayers go out to all the families of the victims, especially the family of Staff Sgt. David Wyatt of Russellville, one of Arkansass own.

He continued, I want to join in those who are calling for greater security at our recruiting stations and military installations. Weve had numerous instances of attacks. Clearly they are a target, and for us to have unarmed military personnel makes no sense, which is why I am directing Major General Mark Berry to arm full-time personnel as he deems necessary at military installations.
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3313371/posts


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that on the news. I also saw where there were tornadoes up your way.
> I know it can get that hot here too. My son and gs are out working in the heat. So miserable. The humidity is the worse. I watered my flowers and sweat was pouring off of me. I hate when it gets so hot like this.


I know what you mean just stepping out the door and you sweat have to stand in cold water and doesn't even bother you. 
Tornadoes in ILL. So we have been spared. Last night storm slept right through it. Why because hubby turn off weather radio. I am so happy. I really don't like it beaping every 5 mins to tell me that three county's over is storm watch. Not good sleeping when it happens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me a few naughty jokes that RUKnitting sent the other day. I'll email them to you.


good how is she? Think of her she was so nice and funny too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know i shouldn't have done it. But am drinking Starbucks
> instant iced coffee.
> 
> I feel tired want to bet about 2 or 3 in the morning I am up reading.


Sometimes it's worth it though. I've never tried instant iced coffee but I did put a cup of coffee in the freezer when I got home and then drink it when it gets slushy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes it's worth it though. I've never tried instant iced coffee but I did put a cup of coffee in the freezer when I got home and then drink it when it gets slushy.


Oh that sounds so good too. I just had to try Starbucks. It is strong and I do mean strong. Didn't think instant would be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The fair is for about a week westy. We`re only going there to drop my afghan and jelly off, then going home again. The actual fair starts a few days later. We`ll be going back to pick up my afghan a few days after the fair ends.
> It`s just too expensive to go there. After fair entrance, parking lot fees, some ride tokens, and a few snacks - it`s a lot of money.


Sure you would love to spend a week there. But like you said it is expensive.

Just praying for you and a Blue ribbon for all your work WeeBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know doesn't it and the brush was not that big either.


I'm sure he didn't reveal all. Just not like him. Thank goodness he's not allergic to fire ants. DD#2 is deathly allergic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news with the bad.
> [AR] Gov. Hutchinson Orders Adjutant General To Arm Full-Time Military Personnel
> KFSM ^ | Curt Lanning
> 
> ...


Finial some are waking up and using common sense. 
Those poor familys what a sad time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> good how is she? Think of her she was so nice and funny too.


She also sent a couple of blonde jokes as well as the naughty ones:

One day, Jill's husband came home from the office and found her sobbing convulsively.

"I feel terrible," she told him. "I was pressing your suit and I burned a big hole in the seat of your trousers."

"Forget it," consoled her husband. "Remember that I bought an extra pair of pants for that suit."

"Yes, and it's lucky for you that you did," said Jill, drying her eyes. "I used them to patch the hole."
------------------------------------------
A blonde bought two horses and could never remember which was which. A neighbor suggested that she cut off the tail of one horse, which worked great until the other horse got his tail caught in a bush. The second horse's tail tore in the same place and looked exactly like the other horse's tail. Our blonde friend was stuck again.

The neighbour then suggested that she notch the ear of one horse, which worked fine until the other horse caught his ear on a barbed wire fence. Once again, our blonde friend couldn't tell the two horses apart.

The neighbour then suggested that she measure the horses for height. When she did that, the blonde was very pleased to find that the white horse was 2 inches taller than the black one


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good too. I just had to try Starbucks. It is strong and I do mean strong. Didn't think instant would be.


Mine is just black coffee; does your's have cream in it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She also sent a couple of blonde jokes as well as the naughty ones:
> 
> One day, Jill's husband came home from the office and found her sobbing convulsively.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is your DD & kids staying at your place CB, or at your mom's? How is your mama doing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard something very sad tonight.

A few weeks ago, DD#1's 4-year old daughter went to visit a school friend. She said the Mom was so nice and so careful with the children. There are 3 little girls in their household. Then the little girl came to play at DD's. Very nice. DD thought they might have some play dates in the future. About a week ago our little granddaughter went to her friend's birthday party. They live fairly close together.

Tonight, DD went on Yahoo news. There was a story about the terrorist shootings. The sailor who died, the fifth to die, was the little friend's daddy. Three little girls, little tiny girls. Sweet mom. DD said it's so sad because their lives were just beginning. 

I can hardly believe that ISIS has come so close. I thought I hated them before. I told DD of all the great things the people on Fox are saying about these heroic men - all served in war - and that there is an outpouring of support - emotional and financial - for these families. But this has made it very real for us. 

I know you will pray for this young family and the others who lost loved ones. I don't even have to ask. Boy, what a heartache.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Secondly it's blackberry season, so I have been outside picking the berries in between the heavy storms. Last week I got attacked by yellow jackets who had a nest hidden inside one of the blackberry bushes!!😢
> It's not a very successful blackberry picking season this year. The heavy rains made the berries fall from the vines before I could get to them. And because of the rains the season was earlier than usual. And what the storms didn't get - the deer and birds got instead. And not only deer either - Bill next door spotted a black bear on both his property and ours too. He shot at it twice, but missed.
> Whoever said it's quiet in the country obviously never lived in this part of WV lol


Yellow jacket stings are so painful. Did you get stung?
Didn't you see a bear last year too? Is it legal to kill the bears?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am glad you posted it . I need to know about others and their belief's too.
> 
> Didn't have an ectopic pregnancy. As the doctor told me I was one in a million women it happens too. I made medical history . God was with me and saved me.


Oh, I misunderstood. Sorry about that - but glad for your miracle!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so he did a public whooo did he. I wonder who that naked man dancing on the road was????? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your DD & kids staying at your place CB, or at your mom's? How is your mama doing?


DD is at staying at my mother's house. We have been running back and worth.
Mama is still tired. She loved my DD cooking for her the last few days.

:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh good ones .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh my - poor DS. The ants would be bad enough, but the embarrassment of public stripping too.


He was young. Even a young man has to do what a man has to do! First real job. I'm sure he didn't do it out in the open. I hope the poor dear has forgotten all about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard something very sad tonight.
> 
> A few weeks ago, DD#1's 4-year old daughter went to visit a school friend. She said the Mom was so nice and so careful with the children. There are 3 little girls in their household. Then the little girl came to play at DD's. Very nice. DD thought they might have some play dates in the future. About a week ago our little granddaughter went to her friend's birthday party. They live fairly close together.
> 
> ...


Bonnie that is so terrible !!!!Yes of course I will be praying. I bet your DD is so upset right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She also sent a couple of blonde jokes as well as the naughty ones:
> 
> One day, Jill's husband came home from the office and found her sobbing convulsively.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie that is so terrible !!!!Yes of course I will be praying. I bet your DD is so upset right now.


She's very stoic usually, but this has hit her hard. This is the first time something like this has happened to someone she knows.

I still can hardly believe it. She talked to me quite a bit when she took her little one over there because it was just such a nice situation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have said this several times over the years. In the Church's doctrine, you are saving a life and not intentionally killing a child. To allow the mother to die would also cause the child to die. In an abortion that is done to end a pregnancy for a convenient form of birth control, and not to save the mother's life is in my opinion murder. The Church should not make National Laws, and doesn't. But also, National Laws should not restrict or compel a person to act in a way that violates their Religious Freedom. With the recent proof of Planned Parenthood's heinous acts of violence, atrocities, and the selling of human body parts, maybe more people will understand the Church's theology and doctrine.


Exactly. I heard Ben Carson saying this is the slippery slope. Yes - they opened a can of worms.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard something very sad tonight.
> 
> A few weeks ago, DD#1's 4-year old daughter went to visit a school friend. She said the Mom was so nice and so careful with the children. There are 3 little girls in their household. Then the little girl came to play at DD's. Very nice. DD thought they might have some play dates in the future. About a week ago our little granddaughter went to her friend's birthday party. They live fairly close together.
> 
> ...


That is so heartbreaking Bonnie. I felt so sad for the families of those that were killed, but putting it such a personal context is a reminder of how much unnecessary pain these families are going to suffer.

And it's also a little scary for your gd when her friend loses her daddy; she's too young to fully understand but old enough to worry about her daddy not being there. That happened to the daughter of friends of ours when her friend's mom died - she became very clinging to her mom.

I'll be praying for all of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today when we were in LR we were afraid we would get in the traffic with Hillary. She is there for two days. The dinner was for tonight. I just saw it on the news and there weren't very many there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so heartbreaking Bonnie. I felt so sad for the families of those that were killed, but putting it such a personal context is a reminder of how much unnecessary pain these families are going to suffer.
> 
> And it's also a little scary for your gd when her friend loses her daddy; she's too young to fully understand but old enough to worry about her daddy not being there. That happened to the daughter of friends of ours when her friend's mom died - she became very clinging to her mom.
> 
> I'll be praying for all of them.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Going to bed. Good night, friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD is at staying at my mother's house. We have been running back and worth.
> Mama is still tired. She loved my DD cooking for her the last few days.
> 
> :lol:


A favourite granddaughter doing the cooking is just what was needed to stimulate her appetite!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She's very stoic usually, but this has hit her hard. This is the first time something like this has happened to someone she knows.
> 
> I still can hardly believe it. She talked to me quite a bit when she took her little one over there because it was just such a nice situation.


That poor woman will really need the help and support of friends like your DD.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Going to bed. Good night, friends.


Good night Bonnie; God bless you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just before signing off, I saw this. He was only 26 years old.

This is about two minutes - has his picture.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/chattanooga-shooting/chattanooga-shooting-wounded-navy-petty-officer-dies-n394356


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A favourite granddaughter doing the cooking is just what was needed to stimulate her appetite!


Yes . Mama said no one has ever cooked like that for her before. I guess she forgets I cook for her all the time plus my sil. My dd is her only gd. So she is her favorite. She has 3 gs's and one gd. I have 4 gs's and one gd. DD just emailed me and said Mama just ate a big piece of piece. 
When she was at the dr the other day she had lost from 132 down to 110. She is back up to 117.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just before signing off, I saw this. He was only 26 years old.
> 
> This is about two minutes - has his picture.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/chattanooga-shooting/chattanooga-shooting-wounded-navy-petty-officer-dies-n394356


That is heart breaking Bon. I can't imagine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Going to bed. Good night, friends.


nite Bon So sad to hear your DD has to see what is happening to someone she knows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to order chicken catalog for hubby. I think he is hoping Chicken law is overturned.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had to order chicken catalog for hubby. I think he is hoping Chicken law is overturned.


When will you know?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When will you know?


Should be next week or following week. I will just be happy if we can get Gertie and the Girls back in their coop. Miss them.

I bought eggs from the store the other day and four of them were crack on the bottom, and cost to much. I want my good tasting eggs back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . Mama said no one has ever cooked like that for her before. I guess she forgets I cook for her all the time plus my sil. My dd is her only gd. So she is her favorite. She has 3 gs's and one gd. I have 4 gs's and one gd. DD just emailed me and said Mama just ate a big piece of piece.
> When she was at the dr the other day she had lost from 132 down to 110. She is back up to 117.


Well you and sil are there all the time and gd is just there once in a while.  I'm glad she's regaining some weight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Should be next week or following week. I will just be happy if we can get Gertie and the Girls back in their coop. Miss them.
> 
> I bought eggs from the store the other day and four of them were crack on the bottom, and cost to much. I want my good tasting eggs back.


Maybe the president of you town will change the stupid rules and you can get your chickens back. I would love to have some chickens but we have tried a couple of times. We would have to have a cage with a top to keep everything away from them. I would be a wreck worrying about them getting ate up.
I love fresh eggs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Should be next week or following week. I will just be happy if we can get Gertie and the Girls back in their coop. Miss them.
> 
> I bought eggs from the store the other day and four of them were crack on the bottom, and cost to much. I want my good tasting eggs back.


I hope common sense wins out and they put reasonable rules in place and you and DH get your girls back. We do have a couple of stores that sell eggs from a small local farm and they are better than the big battery farms on the mainland.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe the president of you town will change the stupid rules and you can get your chickens back. I would love to have some chickens but we have tried a couple of times. We would have to have a cage with a top to keep everything away from them. I would be a wreck worrying about them getting ate up.
> I love fresh eggs.


We have that problem here too but you have to dig down below dirt and put fenceing into it and cover it up. That way the critters can not get into coop . Wire from ground up and top.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have that problem here too but you have to dig down below dirt and put fenceing into it and cover it up. That way the critters can not get into coop . Wire from ground up and top.


You have your top covered up with what? I am thinking change link fence with a top.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Your chicken house looks so lonely without chickens.


I know. Before I forget again sending you a package monday will mail it out. Goodies again, must stop buying yarn and books.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have your top covered up with what? I am thinking change link fence with a top.


uses to have just wire not chain link as the ***** can reach through it. I call it chicken wire. Now have metal encloser. But as Hubby and friend moved it. If we do get chickens back will have to do a wire under ground again too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have that problem here too but you have to dig down below dirt and put fenceing into it and cover it up. That way the critters can not get into coop . Wire from ground up and top.


Friends here have to do the same otherwise the ***** and big birds will get them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> double post


I need one of those too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I so want to use this sometimes.

Everyone has a right to their opinion.

It's just that your's is not right.

Just thinking of this President of our town.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I so want to use this sometimes.
> 
> Everyone has a right to their opinion.
> 
> ...


That's because he is NOT a member of:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's because he is NOT a member of:


I so love your certificate. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are having the state chorus tomorrow at chrurcu. I need to be in the bed. I wish you could come with me they will be great. LOve y'all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's late and am going to leave for now.

Want to get a couple of pages read of To kill a Mocking Bird. Since it is the lastest book talk have to read it, before I read her new one. 

Never read it but loved the movie and heard it stayed true to the book. So far it has. I love Scout, I was scout as a little girl. Were I lived no little girls to play with just boys. No wonder I am so screwed up.(ha ha)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard something very sad tonight.
> 
> A few weeks ago, DD#1's 4-year old daughter went to visit a school friend. She said the Mom was so nice and so careful with the children. There are 3 little girls in their household. Then the little girl came to play at DD's. Very nice. DD thought they might have some play dates in the future. About a week ago our little granddaughter went to her friend's birthday party. They live fairly close together.
> 
> ...


Oh no. When it hits so close to home like this - it `s even more tragic.
My love and prayers to all our hero`s and their family.
May they forever rest in peace.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly. I heard Ben Carson saying this is the slippery slope. Yes - they opened a can of worms.


Another evil thing the Angry Left is doing is using the Holy Father for their political propaganda. The Pope did say how we should respect the earth. So the AL's made an ad that listed what he said sounding like he was really on their side of the political isle, but failed to do it completely. They only focused on the earth. What they failed to mention is that the Holy Father also said you can't be pro earth and pro choice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. When it hits so close to home like this - it `s even more tragic.
> My love and prayers to all our hero`s and their family.
> May they forever rest in peace.


Yes, Wendy, thank you. I hope we can put a stop to this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another evil thing the Angry Left is doing is using the Holy Father for their political propaganda. The Pope did say how we should respect the earth. So the AL's made an ad that listed what he said sounding like he was really on their side of the political isle, but failed to do it completely. They only focused on the earth. What they failed to mention is that the Holy Father also said you can't be pro earth and pro choice.


Thank you! They really like the Pope until he starts talking about respecting life from conception to natural death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. When it hits so close to home like this - it `s even more tragic.
> My love and prayers to all our hero`s and their family.
> May they forever rest in peace.


That made me cry WeBee. Thanks. XX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That made me cry WeBee. Thanks. XX


It made me cry too Bumpy. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray fingers crossed my pc is back up and running. 
Last night hubby put in a video card from our sons old computer so I could watch my British and Australian soaps online whilst knitting
It was ok, just about watchable but it lacked the speed and precision of my old one. Hubby checked the video card he had taken out and he noticed the fan inside the video card was clogged with dust. 
Every month or so he buys a can of air to clean my pc, but he must have been over zealous one day and dust particles ended up inside the fan of my video card. The dust was hard to see unless you knew what to look for. So I got a toothpick and cleaned it out. It took only a minute at most. Hubby installed it this morning and it`s as good as new. The temp inside the pc is staying steady at 46 degrees, and has been for 6 hours.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just noticed that American Thinker and The Blaze both supposedly reported that it was H.W. Bush who stopped the military being armed on military bases. That was a long time ago, and it was a different world - and still it was reported.
> 
> If this is true, then it proves so handily that -
> 
> if you want honest and objective reporting with no revision of history, turn to the conservatives, who are not afraid to tell the truth, even if it sometimes hurts.


I thought it was Clinton in 1993 that signed it into effect. Google is our friend and it states that in 1992 the US Dept of Defense issued a directive regarding carrying of weapons on military bases. This directive was implemented in 1993. It was not Clinton, it just happened under his watch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> One smart lady and common sense too.
> 
> Are you starting to dry out yet?


We are drying out and are wilting from the heat. it's between 98 and 100 with a heat index from 105 to 115, depending on where you live. Summer is here. We are under another excessive heat index. That comes about when the humidity reaches a certain %, along with the temperature.

Just so everyone knows, I do not melt. That is for the Wicked Witch of the West. That being said, I will gladly welcome all buckets of water thrown upon me, the colder the better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news with the bad.
> [AR] Gov. Hutchinson Orders Adjutant General To Arm Full-Time Military Personnel
> KFSM ^ | Curt Lanning
> 
> ...


Good for your Governor CB. It looks like more states will be doing this.

Another thing that really bothered me was the WH not flying the flag at half mast after the killings. They do it for non Americans that have died, why not our soldiers that were murdered on our soil?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure he didn't reveal all. Just not like him. Thank goodness he's not allergic to fire ants. DD#2 is deathly allergic.


When attacked by fire ants, your first reaction is to take your clothes off. They get under everything as they crawl over your body biting you all the while. When I lived in Florida it happened to me twice. Fortunately I was near a hose and only had to take my shorts off, before rinsing the ants off me. When DD was around 4 yrs old she and her friend were playing at her friends house. My friend & I heard screaming and crying so ran to the area of the house where the girls were playing and saw the girls were covered almost head to toe with fire ants. It was a good thing they had a pool as we urged the girls to just jump in, and not to waste time taking their clothes off. Both girls were covered in ant bites. They are nasty things.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When attacked by fire ants, your first reaction is to take your clothes off. They get under everything as they crawl over your body biting you all the while. When I lived in Florida it happened to me twice. Fortunately I was near a hose and only had to take my shorts off, before rinsing the ants off me. When DD was around 4 yrs old she and her friend were playing at her friends house. My friend & I heard screaming and crying so ran to the area of the house where the girls were playing and saw the girls were covered almost head to toe with fire ants. It was a good thing they had a pool as we urged the girls to just jump in, and not to waste time taking their clothes off. Both girls were covered in ant bites. They are nasty things.


Had that experience when I was 5 years old in Florida. Shreiked my head off.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Friends here have to do the same otherwise the ***** and big birds will get them


Speaking of big birds ... This morning as I was waiting for the coffee to brew I was just staring mindlessly out the window and saw a big bird land on my fence. As I stared at it it flapped its wings. I was thinking what a large wing span it had. I went and got my zoomies (a christmas gag gift, that are a poor man's binoculars and as seen on TV item) and was so shocked to see the bird was a bald eagle. Apparently there is an eagle's nest in the woodsy area behind my neighbor's property. How cool is that? I'm going to have to keep an eye for the eagle as I don't want the puppies to be his next meal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of big birds ... This morning as I was waiting for the coffee to brew I was just staring mindlessly out the window and saw a big bird land on my fence. As I stared at it it flapped its wings. I was thinking what a large wing span it had. I went and got my zoomies (a christmas gag gift, that are a poor man's binoculars and as seen on TV item) and was so shocked to see the bird was a bald eagle. Apparently there is an eagle's nest in the woodsy area behind my neighbor's property. How cool is that? I'm going to have to keep an eye for the eagle as I don't want the puppies to be his next meal.


Great! Wow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray fingers crossed my pc is back up and running.
> Last night hubby put in a video card from our sons old computer so I could watch my British and Australian soaps online whilst knitting
> It was ok, just about watchable but it lacked the speed and precision of my old one. Hubby checked the video card he had taken out and he noticed the fan inside the video card was clogged with dust.
> Every month or so he buys a can of air to clean my pc, but he must have been over zealous one day and dust particles ended up inside the fan of my video card. The dust was hard to see unless you knew what to look for. So I got a toothpick and cleaned it out. It took only a minute at most. Hubby installed it this morning and it`s as good as new. The temp inside the pc is staying steady at 46 degrees, and has been for 6 hours.


Great! It's not always easy to fix those things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I thought it was Clinton in 1993 that signed it into effect. Google is our friend and it states that in 1992 the US Dept of Defense issued a directive regarding carrying of weapons on military bases. This directive was implemented in 1993. It was not Clinton, it just happened under his watch.


I see what you mean.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We are drying out and are wilting from the heat. it's between 98 and 100 with a heat index from 105 to 115, depending on where you live. Summer is here. We are under another excessive heat index. That comes about when the humidity reaches a certain %, along with the temperature.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I do not melt. That is for the Wicked Witch of the West. That being said, I will gladly welcome all buckets of water thrown upon me, the colder the better.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's even hotter where you are than here in GA. It's been in the nineties for weeks with more ahead - and high humidity. But I don't think I've heard any heat index here as high as 115. That's really high. I think our highest heat index was 105.

SIL got off the plane in Dubai a few weeks ago - late afternoon or early evening, I think. 130 degrees. I can't even imagine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Holocaust Survivor Calls Obama the New Hitler
> 
> http://www.tpnn.com/2015/07/18/holocaust-survivor-calls-obama-the-new-hitler/
> 
> http://skeptoid.com/blog/2013/01/07/kitty-werthmann-history-distorted/


Well, Obama certainly does act like a little dictator. Everything Congress or the people want him to do - he does the opposite. I can't decide if he's a spoiled toddler or a sullen and spoiled teenager. Definitely a case of arrested development. He's a denier, defier, divider.

I love alliteration.

He's a deriding, defying, denying, dividing diva.

(Except diva is a female.)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, Obama certainly does act like a little dictator. Everything Congress or the people want him to do - he does the obstinate. I can't decide if he's a spoiled toddler or a sullen and spoiled teenager. Definitely a case of arrested development. He's a denier, defier, divider.
> 
> I love alliteration.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good for your Governor CB. It looks like more states will be doing this.
> 
> Another thing that really bothered me was the WH not flying the flag at half mast after the killings. They do it for non Americans that have died, why not our soldiers that were murdered on our soil?


They don't do it because the president doesn't give a ____. This was no oversight. He obviously made the decision NOT to fly the flags at half-mast - just to twist the knife he's plunged into the backs of the military and all of us who admire them.

He was inspired, however, to have the Empire State Building swathed in green in celebration of the Muslim holiday shortly after the terrorist attack in Chattanooga.

Please show me why on God's green earth I should conclude that this man is not a Muslim. If he doesn't profess to BE a Muslim, he certainly holds them in higher esteem than he does Christians - and he certainly promotes their causes more than he does the causes of the United States of America.

Connect the dots, friends. The picture you get isn't pretty, it's deadly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I meant he does the opposite. He is also obstinate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I meant he does the opposite. He is also obstinate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good for your Governor CB. It looks like more states will be doing this.
> 
> Another thing that really bothered me was the WH not flying the flag at half mast after the killings. They do it for non Americans that have died, why not our soldiers that were murdered on our soil?


Your governor is doing the right thing. Our governor said he isn't doing that because - our military are ALREADY allowed to carry weapons on base. I was so glad to hear that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When attacked by fire ants, your first reaction is to take your clothes off. They get under everything as they crawl over your body biting you all the while. When I lived in Florida it happened to me twice. Fortunately I was near a hose and only had to take my shorts off, before rinsing the ants off me. When DD was around 4 yrs old she and her friend were playing at her friends house. My friend & I heard screaming and crying so ran to the area of the house where the girls were playing and saw the girls were covered almost head to toe with fire ants. It was a good thing they had a pool as we urged the girls to just jump in, and not to waste time taking their clothes off. Both girls were covered in ant bites. They are nasty things.


They're horrible. DD#2 went into anaphylactic shock when stung. She was 12. She's the adventurer, so in spite of that, she was very outdoorsy. Worried me sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of big birds ... This morning as I was waiting for the coffee to brew I was just staring mindlessly out the window and saw a big bird land on my fence. As I stared at it it flapped its wings. I was thinking what a large wing span it had. I went and got my zoomies (a christmas gag gift, that are a poor man's binoculars and as seen on TV item) and was so shocked to see the bird was a bald eagle. Apparently there is an eagle's nest in the woodsy area behind my neighbor's property. How cool is that? I'm going to have to keep an eye for the eagle as I don't want the puppies to be his next meal.


That is very cool! You are privileged. They are magnificent, aren't they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Makes me think of Matthew 7:16a "You will know them by their fruits." .
> 
> Galatians 5:22-23 "But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law"
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Makes me think of Matthew 7:16a "You will know them by their fruits." .
> 
> Galatians 5:22-23 "But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law"
> 
> ...


Very good, Joey! I don't see those fruits either.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They're horrible. DD#2 went into anaphylactic shock when stung. She was 12. She's the adventurer, so in spite of that, she was very outdoorsy. Worried me sick.


That reminds me, I keep forgetting to buy children's Benadryl. Because it is chewed it starts dissolving in the throat, and hopefully it will slow down the throat closing up


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That is very cool! You are privileged. They are magnificent, aren't they?


They drive my dogs insane. They catch the thermals and glide back and forth. The dogs chase them from one end of the point to the other. They are thrilled that they chased them away. But alas, they circle back around, and off they go chasing them away. This can go on for a long time, and boy are they pooped when they come inside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We are drying out and are wilting from the heat. it's between 98 and 100 with a heat index from 105 to 115, depending on where you live. Summer is here. We are under another excessive heat index. That comes about when the humidity reaches a certain %, along with the temperature.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I do not melt. That is for the Wicked Witch of the West. That being said, I will gladly welcome all buckets of water thrown upon me, the colder the better.


 :lol: I can carry 2 buckets of water. One for me and one for you. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good for your Governor CB. It looks like more states will be doing this.
> 
> Another thing that really bothered me was the WH not flying the flag at half mast after the killings. They do it for non Americans that have died, why not our soldiers that were murdered on our soil?


Isn't that just like him?!We have our flags half mast today. Hey Arkansas!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of big birds ... This morning as I was waiting for the coffee to brew I was just staring mindlessly out the window and saw a big bird land on my fence. As I stared at it it flapped its wings. I was thinking what a large wing span it had. I went and got my zoomies (a christmas gag gift, that are a poor man's binoculars and as seen on TV item) and was so shocked to see the bird was a bald eagle. Apparently there is an eagle's nest in the woodsy area behind my neighbor's property. How cool is that? I'm going to have to keep an eye for the eagle as I don't want the puppies to be his next meal.


Awesome! We used to have a bald eagle fly over and nested around the pond. We haven't seen it in a few years. 
Ha zoomies who knew they would come in handy. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They don't do it because the president doesn't give a ____. This was no oversight. He obviously made the decision NOT to fly the flags at half-mast - just to twist the knife he's plunged into the backs of the military and all of us who admire them.
> 
> He was inspired, however, to have the Empire State Building swathed in green in celebration of the Muslim holiday shortly after the terrorist attack in Chattanooga.
> 
> ...


Amen Bon! You are so right! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. When it hits so close to home like this - it `s even more tragic.
> My love and prayers to all our hero`s and their family.
> May they forever rest in peace.


Oh WeBee thank you it made me cry. The young sailor returned home to Wisconsin not his soul but his body. You reminded me of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another evil thing the Angry Left is doing is using the Holy Father for their political propaganda. The Pope did say how we should respect the earth. So the AL's made an ad that listed what he said sounding like he was really on their side of the political isle, but failed to do it completely. They only focused on the earth. What they failed to mention is that the Holy Father also said you can't be pro earth and pro choice.


He is a good man and has a tender heart it is sad to see his words twisted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray fingers crossed my pc is back up and running.
> Last night hubby put in a video card from our sons old computer so I could watch my British and Australian soaps online whilst knitting
> It was ok, just about watchable but it lacked the speed and precision of my old one. Hubby checked the video card he had taken out and he noticed the fan inside the video card was clogged with dust.
> Every month or so he buys a can of air to clean my pc, but he must have been over zealous one day and dust particles ended up inside the fan of my video card. The dust was hard to see unless you knew what to look for. So I got a toothpick and cleaned it out. It took only a minute at most. Hubby installed it this morning and it`s as good as new. The temp inside the pc is staying steady at 46 degrees, and has been for 6 hours.


A the taste of victory. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We are drying out and are wilting from the heat. it's between 98 and 100 with a heat index from 105 to 115, depending on where you live. Summer is here. We are under another excessive heat index. That comes about when the humidity reaches a certain %, along with the temperature.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I do not melt. That is for the Wicked Witch of the West. That being said, I will gladly welcome all buckets of water thrown upon me, the colder the better.


I would be sitting in the freezer if it got that hot here. My gosh first all the rain and now the heat , just addes to the humid . They use to by blocks of ice and put it in front of the fans in the dark dark ages. I am only in the dark age myself.

Stay cold my friend, thinking cold thoughts for you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Holocaust Survivor Calls Obama the New Hitler
> 
> http://www.tpnn.com/2015/07/18/holocaust-survivor-calls-obama-the-new-hitler/
> 
> http://skeptoid.com/blog/2013/01/07/kitty-werthmann-history-distorted/


Powerful message Joey, hope that some will listen to it and learn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That reminds me, I keep forgetting to buy children's Benadryl. Because it is chewed it starts dissolving in the throat, and hopefully it will slow down the throat closing up


I didn't know that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They don't do it because the president doesn't give a ____. This was no oversight. He obviously made the decision NOT to fly the flags at half-mast - just to twist the knife he's plunged into the backs of the military and all of us who admire them.
> 
> He was inspired, however, to have the Empire State Building swathed in green in celebration of the Muslim holiday shortly after the terrorist attack in Chattanooga.
> 
> ...


I am with you on that Bon, the man has not shown any thing that even remotely acts like a Christian.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They drive my dogs insane. They catch the thermals and glide back and forth. The dogs chase them from one end of the point to the other. They are thrilled that they chased them away. But alas, they circle back around, and off they go chasing them away. This can go on for a long time, and boy are they pooped when they come inside.


Yes but just think of it you do not have to walk them as they get all their exercise from the Bird and never bring it home to you as you have said they have done with other live creatures. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I can carry 2 buckets of water. One for me and one for you. :wink:


I'll bring two blocks of ice but it may be melted before I get there with the heat heating up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that just like him?!We have our flags half mast today. Hey Arkansas!


Ours here are flow at half mast too. Even at the fire station, any where the flag is flowen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha Ha you can't get a head of me, I have caught up . Na na nay I won today. O.k. its night so I still won. 

I am so goooooooooooooooood taking a bow. Ooph to low now I have to go and lay down bent knee and I can't get up. Thats what happens when pride goth before the fall.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/BradleeDeanSOL/photos/a.292070200923771.1073741828.289189664545158/481579801972809/?type=1 So true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BradleeDeanSOL/photos/a.292070200923771.1073741828.289189664545158/481579801972809/?type=1 So true.


yes it is


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How was Church today? I bet the choir was wonderful to hear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That reminds me, I keep forgetting to buy children's Benadryl. Because it is chewed it starts dissolving in the throat, and hopefully it will slow down the throat closing up


Did I miss a post? Are you allergic, LTL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Your governor is doing the right thing. Our governor said he isn't doing that because - our military are ALREADY allowed to carry weapons on base. I was so glad to hear that.


Yes that is good news.
Did any of you see this in 2009. It happened in Little Rock.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_Little_Rock_recruiting_office_shooting


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Joey how are you this fine night. Maybe able to turn off AC tonight in the 60's but don't know about humid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Makes me think of Matthew 7:16a "You will know them by their fruits." .
> 
> Galatians 5:22-23 "But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law"
> 
> ...


Amen. I do not either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did I miss a post? Are you allergic, LTL?


no she isn't allergic to LTL? or is she then she would be allergic to herself. Oh my that could cause a bit of trouble couldn't it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How was Church today? I bet the choir was wonderful to hear.


Church was great. All of the youth were so full of the Spirit. After singing for over an hour we had mini sermon. They called for prayer for anyone that needed it. The altar was full. I had my eyes closed and when I looked up there was no one on the stage. All of the kids were on the floor praying for everyone. There were about 40 of them. It gave me hope in the future with those kids so willing to serve the Lord.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ha Ha you can't get a head of me, I have caught up . Na na nay I won today. O.k. its night so I still won.
> 
> I am so goooooooooooooooood taking a bow. Ooph to low now I have to go and lay down bent knee and I can't get up. Thats what happens when pride goth before the fall.


You know, while you're resting that knee, the pages will turn....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Church was great. All of the youth were so full of the Spirit. After singing for over an hour we had mini sermon. They called for prayer for anyone that needed it. The altar was full. I had my eyes closed and when I looked up there was no one on the stage. All of the kids were on the floor praying for everyone. There were about 40 of them. It gave me hope in the future with those kids so willing to serve the Lord.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BradleeDeanSOL/photos/a.292070200923771.1073741828.289189664545158/481579801972809/?type=1 So true.


Just look at the picture - haughty. Ugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Joey, your picture shows what he thinks of most of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is good news.
> Did any of you see this in 2009. It happened in Little Rock.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_Little_Rock_recruiting_office_shooting


Disgusting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You know, while you're resting that knee, the pages will turn....


well you may be right but I am a gimp and limp so I will get there sometime. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no she isn't allergic to LTL? or is she then she would be allergic to herself. Oh my that could cause a bit of trouble couldn't it.


Hmmmpf!'

I hope your knee gets better. Did you just do it?

Exciting day tomorrow. Yes, I'm being a bit sarcastic.

Morning - getting new toilet installed. I shall have to dress up for this glamorous occasion! Very nice plumber talked us into a rather pricey commode. Could have taken a week's vacation instead of getting a power-potty. Yes, it has a "power flush." Apparently, it will sound like a jet engine taking off. Good thing it's downstairs and not near the bedrooms. I just hope it doesn't blow the pipes out of the wall!

Afternoon - getting carpet cleaned. Never have seen them sooooo bad. We need a new one in the family room - I'm looking for dirt-colored.

Crazy to get carpet cleaned before we have 13 kids running in and out, but if they see it as is, they may not even come in! How do two adults get such dirty feet? And we must dribble our drinks from one end of the room to the other, pacing while we watch Under the Dome. Of course, the carpet is a bit old and white with dark flecks. LOTS of dark flecks!  
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hmmmpf!'
> 
> I hope your knee gets better. Did you just do it?


no it did it al by it's self, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no it did it al by it's self, I had nothing to do with it.


You are a real smarty-pants tonight, you know that? Are you cooking with wine again?

Reminds me of a time my mother had a cold. I asked her if she was doing anything for it. She said, "No - why should I? IT isn't doing anything for ME!"

Knees are a pain and sometimes painful. I hope it doesn't keep you awake.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WeBee thank you it made me cry. The young sailor returned home to Wisconsin not his soul but his body. You reminded me of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hmmmpf!'
> 
> I hope your knee gets better. Did you just do it?
> 
> ...


Oh goody two shoes gets a new throne , and runway cleaning too. Aren't we just a bite of a show off


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a real smarty-pants tonight, you know that? Are you cooking with wine again?
> 
> Reminds me of a time my mother had a cold. I asked her if she was doing anything for it. She said, "No - why should I? IT isn't doing anything for ME!"
> 
> Knees are a pain and sometimes painful. I hope it doesn't keep you awake.


You mom was a sharp lady with much wisdom her daughter inherited it too.

No not wine just winding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate to change the subject. Why does anyone say that then change the subject. If you hate it don't do it.

But I hate to change the subject .

Not I am off to bed. Good night and God BLess.


Jokim miss you lately and thinking of you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy just finished the second baby hat.
I just thought up a new way of finishing a hat without having to sew it.I think it`s similar to crochet, but I`m using a knitting needle instead. Then when there are two stitches on the needle, I bind off like binding off a row of knitting.
It looks so much neater, and you can hardly see the seam.
I wish I had done it this way when I was sewing the edging on that huge afghan for the state fair.
Oh well, it`s done now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh goody two shoes gets a new throne , and runway cleaning too. Aren't we just a bite of a show off


 :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy just finished the second baby hat.
> I just thought up a new way of finishing a hat without having to sew it.I think it`s similar to crochet, but I`m using a knitting needle instead. Then when there are two stitches on the needle, I bind off like binding off a row of knitting.
> It looks so much neater, and you can hardly see the seam.
> I wish I had done it this way when I was sewing the edging on that huge afghan for the state fair.
> Oh well, it`s done now


Do you mean one stitch from one side and the other stitch from the other side? Sounds like a great idea to me! I'm saving this for when I get to knit a hat - in about 5 years or so!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How This Wife Honors Her Greedy Husbands Dying Wish Will Floor You!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/read/How-This-Wife-Honors-Her-Greedy-Husband-s-Dying-Wish-Will-Floor-You--993.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


LOL
Priceless!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you mean one stitch from one side and the other stitch from the other side? Sounds like a great idea to me! I'm saving this for when I get to knit a hat - in about 5 years or so!


Yes bon.
After I threaded the last few stitches, and pulled it up, I cut off a large tail of extra yarn. Then I got my knitting needle, put it through both sides, wrapped yarn (from the tail I cut off), around it, then drew the knitting needle and picked up a stitch. I did it again til I had two stitches on that needle, and used the other needle to bind off into one stitch, and so on and so on. 
It takes slightly longer this way, but it looks much neater. And I didn`t even have to use DPN`s.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did I miss a post? Are you allergic, LTL?


No, my older son is. And with so many at the lake visiting, someone could be.............


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The entire material world speaks of You.

May I gaze at earth and sky today and search out what message they share of You. Amen.

I receive a daily prayer, and this was today's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How This Wife Honors Her Greedy Husbands Dying Wish Will Floor You!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/read/How-This-Wife-Honors-Her-Greedy-Husband-s-Dying-Wish-Will-Floor-You--993.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes bon.
> After I threaded the last few stitches, and pulled it up, I cut off a large tail of extra yarn. Then I got my knitting needle, put it through both sides, wrapped yarn (from the tail I cut off), around it, then drew the knitting needle and picked up a stitch. I did it again til I had two stitches on that needle, and used the other needle to bind off into one stitch, and so on and so on.
> It takes slightly longer this way, but it looks much neater. And I didn`t even have to use DPN`s.


It reminds me of something I've done when stitching a seam with thread. Did you do this on the inside of the hat?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, my older son is. And with so many at the lake visiting, someone could be.............


You're right. It seems an epipen would be a good addition to any first aid kit, but you need a prescription. So many people are allergic, and you don't always know. DD#2 trained to be an EMT, and she said that was the only medicine they could give. I guess everything else had to be ordered by a doctor.

Does he have an epipen? DD#2 has one, but sometimes she lets it expire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The entire material world speaks of You.
> 
> May I gaze at earth and sky today and search out what message they share of You. Amen.
> 
> I receive a daily prayer, and this was today's.


Very nice.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Our eyes are so delicate and we don't even realize it. What a blessing you all have treatments that can be helpful. Thank you for sharing your situations with us so we can learn from you and be careful to pay attention.

Love and hugs and all the best wishes in the world for your continued progress.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The entire material world speaks of You.
> 
> May I gaze at earth and sky today and search out what message they share of You. Amen.
> 
> I receive a daily prayer, and this was today's.


Thank you I need to hear that LTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hmmmpf!'
> 
> I hope your knee gets better. Did you just do it?
> 
> ...


Bon you crack me up! I love the way you tell a story. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no it did it al by it's self, I had nothing to do with it.


 :lol: Poor knee needs to get its act together and leave you alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How This Wife Honors Her Greedy Husbands Dying Wish Will Floor You!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/read/How-This-Wife-Honors-Her-Greedy-Husband-s-Dying-Wish-Will-Floor-You--993.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The entire material world speaks of You.
> 
> May I gaze at earth and sky today and search out what message they share of You. Amen.
> 
> I receive a daily prayer, and this was today's.


Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you crack me up! I love the way you tell a story. :lol:


Ha! I'm glad you got a laught out of it. When I wrote that dribble part I thought it's a good thing it's just our drinks that are dribbling. But, as they say, the "best" is yet to come.

Toilet has been installed. "State of the art." Come on by and try it out. We have bunjie cords to hold you in the room when you flush.

Just kidding. It's not that loud, and it makes no noise when it fills up. Apparently it has some sort of airbag inside. Oh my - I guess that's for protection in case it blows the lid off. The bag is filled with air (I guess that's obvious), and the air forces the water out just under the speed of sound. My husband said to the plumber, "Oh, the bag must be some kind of bladder."

Now really, isn't that hilarious - we have a bladder INSIDE the toilet. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now to wait for the Stanley Steamer to get here. WE have to clear off the tops of anything they will move. Their machine is very loud - certainly louder than the power flush - and they snake big hoses in. I don't enjoy that nearly as much as the plumber.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ha! I'm glad you got a laught out of it. When I wrote that dribble part I thought it's a good thing it's just our drinks that are dribbling. But, as they say, the "best" is yet to come.
> 
> Toilet has been installed. "State of the art." Come on by and try it out. We have bunjie cords to hold you in the room when you flush.
> 
> ...


You know how to make me laugh. 
:lol: Isn't it nice to have new toys? hahahah


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.progressivestoday.com/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-muslims/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But if we walk in the light as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanses us from all sin.
1 John 1:7 
Have a great day everyone. 
We are taking the boys to the RR museum today. I hope we don't fall out from the heat it is not air conditioned. 
Love y'all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.progressivestoday.com/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-muslims/


Right. What could possibly go wrong with that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It reminds me of something I've done when stitching a seam with thread. Did you do this on the inside of the hat?


Yes I did bon, and will do it for the booties too. I started one last night. Will finish both by tonight so I can wash them tomorrow, and then pack them away ready for when the twins make their appearance into the world. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes I did bon, and will do it for the booties too. I started one last night. Will finish both by tonight so I can wash them tomorrow, and then pack them away ready for when the twins make their appearance into the world. :thumbup:


It sounds like you have a great idea. I copied your directions. Thanks, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Carpet cleaners are here. 

Don't you love this step by step account of my day? I'm really just avoiding my big task, which is to pick out 5 pictures each of the three youngest GKs for my Sunshine Wall - which has funny and/or cute pix of all the kids. Except the three youngest. I just couldn't keep up. Now I have time today. I want to finish that wall before DD#2 arrives.

So I will stop procrastinating and get to it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They don't do it because the president doesn't give a ____. This was no oversight. He obviously made the decision NOT to fly the flags at half-mast - just to twist the knife he's plunged into the backs of the military and all of us who admire them.
> 
> He was inspired, however, to have the Empire State Building swathed in green in celebration of the Muslim holiday shortly after the terrorist attack in Chattanooga.
> 
> ...


Exactly Bonnie. This is probably one of the main reasons he wants the Iran deal to go through and went to the UN first before Congress. No surprise, but the UN approved the deal.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That is very cool! You are privileged. They are magnificent, aren't they?


To find out they are our new neighbors is awesome. There is an area around the Arkansas River, in the south part of Tulsa, that is the home to a number of eagles.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I can carry 2 buckets of water. One for me and one for you. :wink:


I'll supply the ice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But if we walk in the light as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanses us from all sin.
> 1 John 1:7
> Have a great day everyone.
> We are taking the boys to the RR museum today. I hope we don't fall out from the heat it is not air conditioned.
> Love y'all!


Amen!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would be sitting in the freezer if it got that hot here. My gosh first all the rain and now the heat , just addes to the humid . They use to by blocks of ice and put it in front of the fans in the dark dark ages. I am only in the dark age myself.
> 
> Stay cold my friend, thinking cold thoughts for you too.


I'm trying Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly Bonnie. This is probably one of the main reasons he wants the Iran deal to go through and went to the UN first before Congress. No surprise, but the UN approved the deal.


Yes, I just heard they approved it.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

http://www.progressivestoday.com/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-muslims/

I read this article and I cannot express how sad I feel. If we go to another country we fully expect to obey the customs of that country or risk being stoned in the town square or something. Here in North America we do all in our power to make newcomers welcome. That is all well and good. But we should not be doing it to the extent that they ruin the very nature of our great countries by inflicting their oppressive rules on us. This is by no means a blanket statement. I know of new Canadians who are exceptional citizens and very grateful to be here. Problem is we hear about the ones who are militant in their efforts to convert our system to the very one they came here to escape.

I absolutely love Canada. I wouldn't live anywhere else and in my part of the country we have ideal weather without the tragic extremes of fire and flooding. I am blessed to live here and will always be so grateful! Please to those who would corrupt it, go home and pay no interest on your loans, honour kill your girls for no good reason. OR here's a concept - come to North America and learn to love it the way we do and you will be immensely more content and happy and successful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll supply the ice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Let me know if you want ice cream. Truck's ready.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

bonbf3 said:


> Carpet cleaners are here.
> 
> Don't you love this step by step account of my day? I'm really just avoiding my big task, which is to pick out 5 pictures each of the three youngest GKs for my Sunshine Wall - which has funny and/or cute pix of all the kids. Except the three youngest. I just couldn't keep up. Now I have time today. I want to finish that wall before DD#2 arrives.
> 
> So I will stop procrastinating and get to it!


Yes, I absolutely am in awe of your step by step account of your day. This is a day when other news had made me sad til I read your postings and I am now smiling all over my face. The thought of the bungee cords as potty safety equipment has me laughing out loud. Keep up the renovations and home maintenance so that we can all keep smiling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> Yes, I absolutely am in awe of your step by step account of your day. This is a day when other news had made me sad til I read your postings and I am now smiling all over my face. The thought of the bungee cords as potty safety equipment has me laughing out loud. Keep up the renovations and home maintenance so that we can all keep smiling.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm taking a quick lunch break from choosing pictures of grandchildren to put on the wall. I was falling asleep doing that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that you're ok and I hope those affected get their homes fixed up soon. After your hard winter, it is painful to still have so much storm damage.


It's been very rainy and not too warm, in general.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then he will ban cats and you will be over run with mice or rats. Did he move from a big city?
> 
> Sounds like some of the people who bought little acreages near my inlaws and then complain bitterly about the sound and smell of cows and finding cow pies on the road.


Same here, those who buy across from the airport and then complain about the jet noise. :thumbdown:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> http://www.progressivestoday.com/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-muslims/
> 
> I read this article and I cannot express how sad I feel. If we go to another country we fully expect to obey the customs of that country or risk being stoned in the town square or something. Here in North America we do all in our power to make newcomers welcome. That is all well and good. But we should not be doing it to the extent that they ruin the very nature of our great countries by inflicting their oppressive rules on us. This is by no means a blanket statement. I know of new Canadians who are exceptional citizens and very grateful to be here. Problem is we hear about the ones who are militant in their efforts to convert our system to the very one they came here to escape.
> 
> I absolutely love Canada. I wouldn't live anywhere else and in my part of the country we have ideal weather without the tragic extremes of fire and flooding. I am blessed to live here and will always be so grateful! Please to those who would corrupt it, go home and pay no interest on your loans, honour kill your girls for no good reason. OR here's a concept - come to North America and learn to love it the way we do and you will be immensely more content and happy and successful.


nodding


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry I have been absent for awhile. I picked herbs this morning and the delightful smell of rosemary drying is wafting through my kitchen. I picked cilantro and oregano too, but just put it in the refrigerator as my dehydrator is full. DH picked 8 lg. butternut squash. I puréed them and froze 4c. bags. I reorganized my refrigerators and freezer, cleared old frozen veggies and made room for the new. Tomatoes are slow in ripening. but got 15-20 cherry tomatoes. Anyway, I have butternut squash soup in the crock pot (using older frozen bags up. I have no idea what we'll have for supper and I'm too tired to care.

I am chilling now. Lovely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry I have been absent for awhile. I picked herbs this morning and the delightful smell of rosemary drying is wafting through my kitchen. I picked cilantro and oregano too, but just put it in the refrigerator as my dehydrator is full. DH picked 8 lg. butternut squash. I puréed them and froze 4c. bags. I reorganized my refrigerators and freezer, cleared old frozen veggies and made room for the new. Tomatoes are slow in ripening. but got 15-20 cherry tomatoes. Anyway, I have butternut squash soup in the crock pot (using older frozen bags up. I have no idea what we'll have for supper and I'm too tired to care.
> 
> I am chilling now. Lovely.


Sounds like you had a great, productive day. I picked a load of blueberries and some raspberries. Then moved on to peas and flowers. Love doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like you had a great, productive day. I picked a load of blueberries and some raspberries. Then moved on to peas and flowers. Love doing this kind of stuff.


I stayed inside......too hot. I think the heat index was 105. So I did something brilliant, I ironed. But with AC and fans it was okay


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I stayed inside......too hot. I think the heat index was 105. So I did something brilliant, I ironed. But with AC and fans it was okay


That is something I would do. Or bake something.glad you have AC!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> http://www.progressivestoday.com/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-muslims/
> 
> I read this article and I cannot express how sad I feel. If we go to another country we fully expect to obey the customs of that country or risk being stoned in the town square or something. Here in North America we do all in our power to make newcomers welcome. That is all well and good. But we should not be doing it to the extent that they ruin the very nature of our great countries by inflicting their oppressive rules on us. This is by no means a blanket statement. I know of new Canadians who are exceptional citizens and very grateful to be here. Problem is we hear about the ones who are militant in their efforts to convert our system to the very one they came here to escape.
> 
> I absolutely love Canada. I wouldn't live anywhere else and in my part of the country we have ideal weather without the tragic extremes of fire and flooding. I am blessed to live here and will always be so grateful! Please to those who would corrupt it, go home and pay no interest on your loans, honour kill your girls for no good reason. OR here's a concept - come to North America and learn to love it the way we do and you will be immensely more content and happy and successful.


Canada is such a beautiful country, and the people are wonderful. I`d love to visit there one day, but I would need a passport to visit now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry I have been absent for awhile. I picked herbs this morning and the delightful smell of rosemary drying is wafting through my kitchen. I picked cilantro and oregano too, but just put it in the refrigerator as my dehydrator is full. DH picked 8 lg. butternut squash. I puréed them and froze 4c. bags. I reorganized my refrigerators and freezer, cleared old frozen veggies and made room for the new. Tomatoes are slow in ripening. but got 15-20 cherry tomatoes. Anyway, I have butternut squash soup in the crock pot (using older frozen bags up. I have no idea what we'll have for supper and I'm too tired to care.
> 
> I am chilling now. Lovely.


Congratulations Knitty. You bountiful harvest is safely gathered in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim been think a lot about you lately. Glad you are here.

You to KC, wow you arae really harvesting your garden and herbs. 

Squash soup sounds so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I stayed inside......too hot. I think the heat index was 105. So I did something brilliant, I ironed. But with AC and fans it was okay


Then you iron and it is hot. Lady what were you thinking? Nay it is to hot to even think of knitting or spinning.

Go ahead and iron.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo that is such a neat thing to have an Eagle visit you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing? Hope everything is working out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as these are reasons I don't do the social networks as my friends here are enough.


I agree completely, Janie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I posted this after reading what you said. I don't say that this is for all of us - most of us on here are not Catholic - but it's the opinion of a very strictly pro-life group - and I thought it might help someone to know that even this strictly pro-life group finds this surgery for ectopic pregnancy morally sound. This doesn't minimize the grief.


Thank you for posting the pro-life Catholic article, Bonnie. It is a very good, and well-reasoned explanation but as you said, it does not minimize the grief.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just noticed that American Thinker and The Blaze both supposedly reported that it was H.W. Bush who stopped the military being armed on military bases. That was a long time ago, and it was a different world - and still it was reported.
> 
> If this is true, then it proves so handily that -
> 
> if you want honest and objective reporting with no revision of history, turn to the conservatives, who are not afraid to tell the truth, even if it sometimes hurts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch bon.
> The worst thing about yellow jackets is that they continue to sting for a few hours afterwards. Hubby wanted to douse the large blackberry bush with gasoline and set fire to it, but it was storming pretty bad by the time I ran back into the house. LOL I had to take my sweats off on the front porch because the little buggers were stinging my legs and arms. I must've looked a fright running into the bathroom to take a shower. Hubby had to go to where I left my pail, cane, and one of my boots which came off during the attack lol.


WendyBee, I hope you slow down this hectic pace soon. You have so much on your plate. I don't know how you manage to complete everything you set out to do. I give you much credit. So much energy... :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. DD and grandboys surprised me with an early visit. We have been having fun. Today we went to Little Rock to the new Bass Pro. Also just traveled around looking to see what is new since she lift for NW AR. We ate at David's Burger. A new chain that a friend of ours had started a few years ago.
> It is hot, hot , hot here. The temps are in the mid 90's but the heat index is over 100's.
> I don't know if I can catch up with everyone so I am just starting here. DD is still in town for 2 more days I still may not be on much until she goes home.
> I have missed y'all and thought about you often.
> I hope everyone is ok. ♥


Welcome back, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She also sent a couple of blonde jokes as well as the naughty ones:
> 
> One day, Jill's husband came home from the office and found her sobbing convulsively.
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I stayed inside......too hot. I think the heat index was 105. So I did something brilliant, I ironed. But with AC and fans it was okay


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim been think a lot about you lately. Glad you are here.
> 
> You to KC, wow you arae really harvesting your garden and herbs.
> 
> Squash soup sounds so good.


Thank you, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> Yes, I absolutely am in awe of your step by step account of your day. This is a day when other news had made me sad til I read your postings and I am now smiling all over my face. The thought of the bungee cords as potty safety equipment has me laughing out loud. Keep up the renovations and home maintenance so that we can all keep smiling.


Hi orilliastitcher! For some reason, the town of Orillia, ON. sticks in my mind as being famous for something. Is this the town where the quintuplets were born in the 1930's? or is this the town that Alex Trebek of Jeopardy comes from?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How This Wife Honors Her Greedy Husbands Dying Wish Will Floor You!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/read/How-This-Wife-Honors-Her-Greedy-Husband-s-Dying-Wish-Will-Floor-You--993.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Joey, your picture shows what he thinks of most of us.


 :thumbup: :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that just like him?!We have our flags half mast today. Hey Arkansas!


Some of the local towns have their flags flying at half mast also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. When it hits so close to home like this - it `s even more tragic.
> My love and prayers to all our hero`s and their family.
> May they forever rest in peace.


Love this visual, WendyBee. Brought tears to my eyes.
Thank you for sharing.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some of the local towns have their flags flying at half mast also.


We took our grand boys to the confederate grave yard today. They had never seen it before. There were 2 confederate flags still flying. I was proud they were still there. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

After doing 20 pages of 'catch-up' reading, I am saying
Good Night and God Bless, Ladies &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We took our grand boys to the confederate grave yard today. They had never seen it before. There were 2 confederate flags still flying. I was proud they were still there. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/black-confederate-flag-supporter-run-off-road-killed-likely-by-new-black-panther-party-activists/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We took our grand boys to the confederate grave yard today. They had never seen it before. There were 2 confederate flags still flying. I was proud they were still there. :thumbup:


DH and I are going to a Gettysburg reenactment weekend soon. If they don't have the Confederate flag there, it will be a shame. History should be preserved. Otherwise, our children and grandchildren are very likely to relive it. I have ancestors who fought on both sides of the conflict. So, I really hope this event is meaningful. I don't think many Americans today appreciate the hardship and sacrifice made by those Americans no matter where you stood politically in the conflict. History is such a leveler for the "Me" generation, which thinks the world was created for their own pleasure. Understanding that Ametica was built by people who put family, friends, state and the nation before the interests of one insignificant individual, themself, is inspiring. Our youth need so much inspiration today.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Church was great. All of the youth were so full of the Spirit. After singing for over an hour we had mini sermon. They called for prayer for anyone that needed it. The altar was full. I had my eyes closed and when I looked up there was no one on the stage. All of the kids were on the floor praying for everyone. There were about 40 of them. It gave me hope in the future with those kids so willing to serve the Lord.


We need to hear more about these kinds of young people and perhaps we will have more hope for the future. Bless them that they are praying for each other and everyone. We believers are here, we're just not noisy enough. I love to hear about youngsters loving our Lord.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are going to a Gettysburg reenactment weekend soon. If they don't have the Confederate flag there, it will be a shame. History should be preserved. Otherwise, our children and grandchildren are very likely to relive it. I have ancestors who fought on both sides of the conflict. So, I really hope this event is meaningful. I don't think many Americans today appreciate the hardship and sacrifice made by those Americans no matter where you stood politically in the conflict. History is such a leveler for the "Me" generation, which thinks the world was created for their own pleasure. Understanding that Ametica was built by people who put family, friends, state and the nation before the interests of one insignificant individual, themself, is inspiring. Our youth need so much inspiration today.


You are so right, KC. Confederate States of America are part of our heritage as a country and culture. You cannot exterminate it any more than you can the existence of your ancestors. By trying to eradicate any evidence of this past, the left only drives it underground where it will fester. But, .... perhaps, .... that's their intent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/black-confederate-flag-supporter-run-off-road-killed-likely-by-new-black-panther-party-activists/


Disgusting. If it's not on FB, I'll put it on - on public.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning Jokim and all you sleeping in lady.

Gray Hair is tha crown of glory:

It is attained by the way of rightcousness.

Better to be forbearing than mighty

To have self-control then to conquer a city.

Lots are cast into the lap:

The decision depends on the Lord. 

Proverbs 16: 31-33


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all have a good day and are blessed with peace.


Solo what is the picture you sue in you Advatar? I love 
it.

Is it clouds never seen layers like that if it is.

Hope cooler weather for all of you . Nice here for a couple of days.

But will be going back into warming again.

A summer finial came and what a big hit it is???????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers needed for West Coast Kitty.


Under the weather right now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We took our grand boys to the confederate grave yard today. They had never seen it before. There were 2 confederate flags still flying. I was proud they were still there. :thumbup:


When visiting the CW Battlefield of Shiloh/Pittsburg Landing, Tenn., a number of years ago, I couldn't help but notice the very obvious difference between the condition of the Union soldiers' cemetery and the Confederate cemetery. The Union cemetery was neatly kept, grass mowed and clipped around each grave marker. The Confederate plot, a mass grave at that, not much larger than 19'X30' in size, was overgrown with weeds 2-3' tall, and only markings on it were 4 cannonballs marking the four corners! I found that to be a very sad, disgusting, comment on our gov't's attitude toward our past.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Prayers needed for West Coast Kitty.
> 
> Under the weather right now.[/quote
> 
> Praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When visiting the CW Battlefield of Shiloh/Pittsburg Landing, Tenn., a number of years ago, I couldn't help but notice the very obvious difference between the condition of the Union soldiers' cemetery and the Confederate cemetery. The Union cemetery was neatly kept, grass mowed and clipped around each grave marker. The Confederate plot, a mass grave at that, not much larger than 19'X30' in size, was overgrown with weeds 2-3' tall, and only markings on it were 4 cannonballs marking the four corners! I found that to be a very sad, disgusting, comment on our gov't's attitude toward our past.


That is sad Jokim.

Our grave site is small but well kept. The only thing I noticed was a big grave marker that was in a fence was all grown up a tree had grown on top of the grave. That was disturbing. It was at least a hundred years old.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When visiting the CW Battlefield of Shiloh/Pittsburg Landing, Tenn., a number of years ago, I couldn't help but notice the very obvious difference between the condition of the Union soldiers' cemetery and the Confederate cemetery. The Union cemetery was neatly kept, grass mowed and clipped around each grave marker. The Confederate plot, a mass grave at that, not much larger than 19'X30' in size, was overgrown with weeds 2-3' tall, and only markings on it were 4 cannonballs marking the four corners! I found that to be a very sad, disgusting, comment on our gov't's attitude toward our past.


I agree, I think our government and some people forget that those from the Southern states were human beings.

They confuse human's for having slaves and suppliers of things used in this nation. By using thoses items the north is just as guilty.

Also read that Lincoln until the last min. did not want to go to war with the south and was reluctant to even sign the paper to fight with the south.

The north too own slaves.

Also i do not like the way some talk as if Southerns are stupid ect. The name calling from those who claim the words racest about everyone else should look at themselves.

A flag is nothing more then cloth, but it means something to those from the south who fought in the Civil War. The North has it's flag and nothing is said about that. What makes Northerns so rightious that they can down grade a part of this country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers needed for West Coast Kitty.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree, I think our government and some people forget that those from the Southern states were human beings.
> 
> They confuse human's for having slaves and suppliers of things used in this nation. By using thoses items the north is just as guilty.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Orillastitcher,

Bonnie and country Bumpkins are know for stories about thier lives that will make you laugh. 

Bumpkins has a book of them and Bonnie is right next to her in that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello Orillastitcher,
> 
> Bonnie and country Bumpkins are know for stories about thier lives that will make you laugh.
> 
> Bumpkins has a book of them and Bonnie is right next to her in that.


What about you Miss Righter Village? :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about you Miss Righter Village? :lol:


Well I am the wise one on here and only print what is really happens in the Villiage.

Someone has to be a wise person. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so right, KC. Confederate States of America are part of our heritage as a country and culture. You cannot exterminate it any more than you can the existence of your ancestors. By trying to eradicate any evidence of this past, the left only drives it underground where it will fester. But, .... perhaps, .... that's their intent.


I completely agree with you! They are destroying our history.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Prayers needed for West Coast Kitty.
> 
> Under the weather right now.


I missed something. What is wrong with WCK?

Yarnlady, are you sick? Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I missed something. What is wrong with WCK?
> 
> Yarnlady, are you sick? Prayers and hugs for you.


No not sick, WCK is under the weather, just sick and thought we should send up prayers for her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No not sick, WCK is under the weather, just sick and thought we should send up prayers for her.


Yes! Will do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad Jokim.
> 
> Our grave site is small but well kept. The only thing I noticed was a big grave marker that was in a fence was all grown up a tree had grown on top of the grave. That was disturbing. It was at least a hundred years old.


We have a Confederate Battlefield here - museum, roads, monuments, woods, trails, wildlife. It is beautiful. It's right next to DD#1s back yard. Beautiful view and excellent care.

I read the other day that it's a national park. i hope they don't sell it to Dollywood and turn it into an amusement park.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Love and healing prayers to Westy &#9829;
I hope you feel better soon &#9829;&#9829;

My computer is also under the weather. What hubby thought was a bad video card turns out to be a bad power supply.Luckily the warranty runs out next month and the company will honour it - even though that particular brand isn`t made anymore, so they`re sending one similar. All we have is send S&H


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You are so right, KC. Confederate States of America are part of our heritage as a country and culture. You cannot exterminate it any more than you can the existence of your ancestors. By trying to eradicate any evidence of this past, the left only drives it underground where it will fester. But, .... perhaps, .... that's their intent.


I've seen a number of videos of people stealing and then destroying Confederate Flags. How will this behavior keep a line of communication open? I think you are correct Jokim, it is the left's intent to keep the country divided. Possibly until there is another war.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope all have a good day and are blessed with peace.
> 
> Solo what is the picture you sue in you Advatar? I love
> it.
> ...


Yarnie, those are cloud cones. Aren't they amazing?

We had storms last night and some more rain. It did lower the temps to a balmy 92.   Tomorrow it should begin to rise to meet the temps of the weekend and I am sure the heat index as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> When visiting the CW Battlefield of Shiloh/Pittsburg Landing, Tenn., a number of years ago, I couldn't help but notice the very obvious difference between the condition of the Union soldiers' cemetery and the Confederate cemetery. The Union cemetery was neatly kept, grass mowed and clipped around each grave marker. The Confederate plot, a mass grave at that, not much larger than 19'X30' in size, was overgrown with weeds 2-3' tall, and only markings on it were 4 cannonballs marking the four corners! I found that to be a very sad, disgusting, comment on our gov't's attitude toward our past.


That is so sad, they were still citizens of this country.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a gazillion errands to run this morning and listened to the radio. I could not believe that new story about Planned Parenthood. Their funding needs to be revoked now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just finished knitting the last baby bootie.

Like all knitted gifts I washed them in rain water. Last night we had a lot of rain So I took two buckets out to the back yard. One for washing, one for rinsing. 
The items are now soaking, will rinse and then hang them out to dry (now it`s stopped raining outside).
Pics later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished knitting the last baby bootie.
> 
> Like all knitted gifts I washed them in rain water. Last night we had a lot of rain So I took two buckets out to the back yard. One for washing, one for rinsing.
> The items are now soaking, will rinse and then hang them out to dry (now it`s stopped raining outside).
> Pics later.


Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Looking forward to pictures.


Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've seen a number of videos of people stealing and then destroying Confederate Flags. How will this behavior keep a line of communication open? I think you are correct Jokim, it is the left's intent to keep the country divided. Possibly until there is another war.


I agree with both you and Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, those are cloud cones. Aren't they amazing?
> 
> We had storms last night and some more rain. It did lower the temps to a balmy 92.   Tomorrow it should begin to rise to meet the temps of the weekend and I am sure the heat index as well.


It's gross outside here today. A little cloudy, and the humidity is awful. Like a steam room outside. I'm so thankful for a/c.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a gazillion errands to run this morning and listened to the radio. I could not believe that new story about Planned Parenthood. Their funding needs to be revoked now!!!!!!!!!


It is disgusting, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


Beautiful, Wendy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The flags are flying at half-mast in honor of our fallen military. I am so glad.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The flags are flying at half-mast in honor of our fallen military. I am so glad.


It`s sad that this administration had to be shamed into doing it.
What the President has done is an empty gesture from an empty suit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree, I think our government and some people forget that those from the Southern states were human beings.
> 
> They confuse human's for having slaves and suppliers of things used in this nation. By using thoses items the north is just as guilty.
> 
> ...


Today, I think the flag means every American should remember the sacrifices made for country and is a reminder that America is better and safer when we are united. It is a glaring statement that the recent divisiveness initiated by Obama on lines of race, sex, and culture will destroy the US. But, that's likely what Obama is seeking to do - break down America so he can rebuild it in the image of the USSR. When you divide, you destroy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Today, I think the flag means every American should remember the sacrifices made for country and is a reminder that America is better and safer when we are united. It is a glaring statement that the recent divisiveness initiated by Obama on lines of race, sex, and culture will destroy the US. But, that's likely what Obama is seeking to do - break down America so he can rebuild it in the image of the USSR. When you divide, you destroy.


Think it is really sad that the White House was lit in rainbow colors the same day the SC ruled. But it took days to honor our fallen heroes after a terrorist attack. No one in their right mind did not think it was a terrorist act the moment it was reported. Thank goodness that we have governors that have more respect for our military than our Coward In Chief, and they lowered the flags days ago.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s sad that this administration had to be shamed into doing it.
> What the President has done is an empty gesture from an empty suit.


Hey, I almost ran off the road when I head something on the radio this morning about how drag queens were not allowed at a gay pride event. Now if you are a Cis drag queen you offend the transgender population according to the gay pride organizers. But what if you are a transgender dressing in drag? What if you are gay and a drag queen? Talk about not being inclusive. I mean maybe these drag queens want to show support for the gay and transgender people by showing up with respectful support? So discriminatory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a gazillion errands to run this morning and listened to the radio. I could not believe that new story about Planned Parenthood. Their funding needs to be revoked now!!!!!!!!!


Yes I agree. So terrible! How did we get to this point of murder and now selling body parts? Makes me sick to my stomach!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


Those are beautiful WeBee. I bet they are soft from the rain water. You are a jewel! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with both you and Jokim.


Me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

July 21

Rest in My Presence when you need refreshment. Resting is not necessarily idleness, as people often perceive it. When you relax in My company, you are demonstrating trust in Me. Trust is a rich word, laden with meaning and direction for your life. I want you to lean on, trust, and be confident in Me. When you lean on Me for support, I delight in your trusting confidence.

Many people turn away from Me when they are exhausted. They associate Me with duty and diligence, so they try to hide from My Presence when they need a break from work. How this saddens Me! As I spoke through My prophet Isaiah: In returning to Me and resting in Me you shall be saved; in quietness and trust shall be your strength.

Lean on, trust in, and be confident in the Lord with all your heart and mind and do not rely on your own insight or understanding.
Proverbs 3:5 amp

For thus said the Lord God, the Holy One of Israel: In returning [to Me] and resting [in Me] you shall be saved; in quietness and in [trusting] confidence shall be your strength. But you would not.
Isaiah 30:15 amp


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 21
> 
> Rest in My Presence when you need refreshment. Resting is not necessarily idleness, as people often perceive it. When you relax in My company, you are demonstrating trust in Me. Trust is a rich word, laden with meaning and direction for your life. I want you to lean on, trust, and be confident in Me. When you lean on Me for support, I delight in your trusting confidence.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your prayers Bumpy ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, those are cloud cones. Aren't they amazing?
> 
> We had storms last night and some more rain. It did lower the temps to a balmy 92.   Tomorrow it should begin to rise to meet the temps of the weekend and I am sure the heat index as well.


That is so neat I have never seeen nor heard of that before. Glad you used it. Nice to learn something new.

We will be heating up to this weekend. So will be using ice block and fan sorry can't share with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!!!!!!


Oh it's her birthday yeah Knit Crazy. Have fun or did you already have fun. Either way hope it was a super day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


You are really something lady, do you every sleep ? I can not believe how much you get done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 21
> 
> Rest in My Presence when you need refreshment. Resting is not necessarily idleness, as people often perceive it. When you relax in My company, you are demonstrating trust in Me. Trust is a rich word, laden with meaning and direction for your life. I want you to lean on, trust, and be confident in Me. When you lean on Me for support, I delight in your trusting confidence.
> 
> ...


Amen gives peace to those who read those words and put their trust in him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to see my brother tomorrow. We have some things of my Dad's we have to settle. 

Plus brother is giving me Dad's ashes so I can take them home and put them with rest of family where they belong. 

He will have a new body when Jesus returns a body that will not die. But still kind of hard , but that is the human side of me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad Jokim.
> 
> Our grave site is small but well kept. The only thing I noticed was a big grave marker that was in a fence was all grown up a tree had grown on top of the grave. That was disturbing. It was at least a hundred years old.


I've traveled throughout the South, esp. the back roads and every cemetery I saw was very well kept. A model of respect for the ancestors. Cemeteries in all parts of our country are generally well kept, so I couldn't understand why that one of the CSA fallen at Shiloh, was in such a sad state.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree, I think our government and some people forget that those from the Southern states were human beings.
> 
> They confuse human's for having slaves and suppliers of things used in this nation. By using thoses items the north is just as guilty.
> 
> ...


I believe slavery, in NY state, was legal until 1827.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jokim calling it a night have to get up early and on the road.

Wish I could stay but need to get some sleep. 

Take care and God Bless you all in the world of DP&P


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My prayers too. Miss you Wck. Love you! ♥


I am including my prayers for your speedy recovery, also, Kitty.♥♥♥XXXOOO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about you Miss Righter Village? :lol:


 :thumbup: My subscription must've lapsed. Haven't received a copy in a while.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Love and healing prayers to Westy ♥
> I hope you feel better soon ♥♥
> 
> My computer is also under the weather. What hubby thought was a bad video card turns out to be a bad power supply.Luckily the warranty runs out next month and the company will honour it - even though that particular brand isn`t made anymore, so they`re sending one similar. All we have is send S&H


Great that the comp. company will honor the warranty on your computer, WendyBee. It is an expense to replace a computer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, those are cloud cones. Aren't they amazing?
> 
> We had storms last night and some more rain. It did lower the temps to a balmy 92.   Tomorrow it should begin to rise to meet the temps of the weekend and I am sure the heat index as well.


Your avatar of cloud cones is very captivating. Are they forming above a volcano? Mt.Fuji, perhaps?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Going to see my brother tomorrow. We have some things of my Dad's we have to settle.
> 
> Plus brother is giving me Dad's ashes so I can take them home and put them with rest of family where they belong.
> 
> He will have a new body when Jesus returns a body that will not die. But still kind of hard , but that is the human side of me.


I know that will be hard on you and your brother.
Just think of what you said. Your Daddy is already in Heaven. Just dirt for now.Love you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is so sad, they were still citizens of this country.


Yes, they were. Most of the Southern (CSA) soldiers, the 'grunts', did not own slaves. They fought to protect their land from what they considered the invader from the north.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I enjoyed my DD and the boys. They are going home tomorrow. I am a little sad. I don't get to see them that often . I gave Matthew the fox. He liked it but I still hate it. I never want to see that thing again. I crocheted a collar and put a happy birthday button in it. Yes I was 2 months late for his birthday.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a gazillion errands to run this morning and listened to the radio. I could not believe that new story about Planned Parenthood. Their funding needs to be revoked now!!!!!!!!!


Sci-Fi Horror becomes reality? Too horrific to even think of a civilized people doing such things. God have mercy on our country!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


Oh, how beautiful, WendyBee!♥
Love the symmetry of the diamond pattern. Must've been very focused work the whole time you were knitting it. Congratulations on creating such beautiful items. The babies will be very warm and cuddly covered in these treasured blankets, booties and hats.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh! knit Crazy did I miss your BD? I'm sorry so here is your cake.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 21
> 
> Rest in My Presence when you need refreshment. Resting is not necessarily idleness, as people often perceive it. When you relax in My company, you are demonstrating trust in Me. Trust is a rich word, laden with meaning and direction for your life. I want you to lean on, trust, and be confident in Me. When you lean on Me for support, I delight in your trusting confidence.
> 
> ...


Amen.
Thank you for that soul refreshment, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, KC!
We both share the same birthday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!
> We both share the same birthday.


Jokim Happy Birthday ! We didn't know. A double celebration. When WCK gets back we will have to have a party.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s sad that this administration had to be shamed into doing it.
> What the President has done is an empty gesture from an empty suit.


I agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/248633-cruz-vows-vote-on-defunding-planned-parenthood


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, I almost ran off the road when I head something on the radio this morning about how drag queens were not allowed at a gay pride event. Now if you are a Cis drag queen you offend the transgender population according to the gay pride organizers. But what if you are a transgender dressing in drag? What if you are gay and a drag queen? Talk about not being inclusive. I mean maybe these drag queens want to show support for the gay and transgender people by showing up with respectful support? So discriminatory.


Right! Huh? :shock:
I know there are all kinds of people, but I can't keep them all straight. (no pun intended)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are beautiful WeBee. I bet they are soft from the rain water. You are a jewel! :thumbup:


They say it's legal because they're not selling them - they're just being reimbursed for shipping and handling. These are twisted people. The first problem they have is that they are killing these babies and cutting them up iike meat! Just disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 21
> 
> Rest in My Presence when you need refreshment. Resting is not necessarily idleness, as people often perceive it. When you relax in My company, you are demonstrating trust in Me. Trust is a rich word, laden with meaning and direction for your life. I want you to lean on, trust, and be confident in Me. When you lean on Me for support, I delight in your trusting confidence.
> 
> ...


Very nice, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Going to see my brother tomorrow. We have some things of my Dad's we have to settle.
> 
> Plus brother is giving me Dad's ashes so I can take them home and put them with rest of family where they belong.
> 
> He will have a new body when Jesus returns a body that will not die. But still kind of hard , but that is the human side of me.


Very hard. Hugs, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I enjoyed my DD and the boys. They are going home tomorrow. I am a little sad. I don't get to see them that often . I gave Matthew the fox. He liked it but I still hate it. I never want to see that thing again. I crocheted a collar and put a happy birthday button in it. Yes I was 2 months late for his birthday.


I'm glad he liked it. And for you - good riddance! Right?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!
> We both share the same birthday.


Happy birthday, Jokim and KC!

Solo - love the cloud cones. Never saw anything like it.

WCK - I hope you're feeling better.

Good night, all. Prayers for all our Denim Country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

What a glorious morning.....sunny with cool breezes. Okay, it is at the crack of dawn, but I will take it and enjoy it while I can.

My niece is getting married in New England this Fall. So I spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out how to get my parents to BWI, where I will meet them and then get a connecting flight together for the wedding. Got that done, so that is a relief. I will despise driving to BWI (Baltimore) because I have to go through DC and the traffic is HELL. But I guess the Brownie Points will be worth it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a glorious morning.....sunny with cool breezes. Okay, it is at the crack of dawn, but I will take it and enjoy it while I can.
> 
> My niece is getting married in New England this Fall. So I spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out how to get my parents to BWI, where I will meet them and then get a connecting flight together for the wedding. Got that done, so that is a relief. I will despise driving to BWI (Baltimore) because I have to go through DC and the traffic is HELL. But I guess the Brownie Points will be worth it.


Where is the wedding?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a glorious morning.....sunny with cool breezes. Okay, it is at the crack of dawn, but I will take it and enjoy it while I can.
> 
> My niece is getting married in New England this Fall. So I spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out how to get my parents to BWI, where I will meet them and then get a connecting flight together for the wedding. Got that done, so that is a relief. I will despise driving to BWI (Baltimore) because I have to go through DC and the traffic is HELL. But I guess the Brownie Points will be worth it.


Hope not to hot for you today. No way around DC I take it? Will you be getting flight from there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim! Happy Birthday!


Jokim's to . Happy birthday, I didn't know it was both you and KC's birthday but hope you are both blessed on your special day.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!


Thank you LL!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh! knit Crazy did I miss your BD? I'm sorry so here is your cake.


Thank you Janie!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!
> We both share the same birthday.


That is interesting Jokim. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it's her birthday yeah Knit Crazy. Have fun or did you already have fun. Either way hope it was a super day.


DH and I ate lunch out, went to a good movie, Self/less, did some shopping g and later DH grilled steaks. We will celebrate this weekend with the kids.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WKC, hope you are feeling better. The bugs going around aware nasty ones.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I agree. So terrible! How did we get to this point of murder and now selling body parts? Makes me sick to my stomach!


Our leaders are evil. Our government is failing, and God is turning his back on America because of it's wickedness. God created this country to protect Israel in the end times, and until the forked- tongue demon in America's WH, we did protect Israel. I hope it is not too late for us, but I suspect it is. The hope is that relying on God will protect believers. Many will turn to God soon, but His hand will no longer protect our land although He will guide his believers during this tribulation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a glorious morning.....sunny with cool breezes. Okay, it is at the crack of dawn, but I will take it and enjoy it while I can.
> 
> My niece is getting married in New England this Fall. So I spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out how to get my parents to BWI, where I will meet them and then get a connecting flight together for the wedding. Got that done, so that is a relief. I will despise driving to BWI (Baltimore) because I have to go through DC and the traffic is HELL. But I guess the Brownie Points will be worth it.


Yes, traffic there is terrible. Even worse than Atlanta.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim Happy Birthday ! We didn't know. A double celebration. When WCK gets back we will have to have a party.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim! Happy Birthday!


Thank you, LL.
Are you slowly prepping for the move into your new abode?
Will it be finished on time? I remember when we moved into our newly-built home. What a time of happy anticipation that was. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim's to . Happy birthday, I didn't know it was both you and KC's birthday but hope you are both blessed on your special day.


Thank you, Yarnie. I had an enjoyable birthday. We will celebrate as family, on Sat. as this is also my DIL's birthday week. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Our leaders are evil. Our government is failing, and God is turning his back on America because of it's wickedness. God created this country to protect Israel in the end times, and until the forked- tongue demon in America's WH, we did protect Israel. I hope it is not too late for us, but I suspect it is. The hope is that relying on God will protect believers. Many will turn to God soon, but His hand will no longer protect our land although He will guide his believers during this tribulation.


Yes, we know He guides us, always.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Yarnie. I had an enjoyable birthday. We will celebrate as family, on Sat. as this is also my DIL's birthday week. :thumbup:


Happy Birthday Jokim.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm nearly running out of time on my Internet as somehow without being on very much I've used 4.6 g & I only get 5G monthly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim.


Thank you, Janie.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a glorious morning.....sunny with cool breezes. Okay, it is at the crack of dawn, but I will take it and enjoy it while I can.
> 
> My niece is getting married in New England this Fall. So I spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out how to get my parents to BWI, where I will meet them and then get a connecting flight together for the wedding. Got that done, so that is a relief. I will despise driving to BWI (Baltimore) because I have to go through DC and the traffic is HELL. But I guess the Brownie Points will be worth it.


It will be beautiful in the Fall. Are you making a special shawl to wear?
I remember how the traffic was in DC and that was 30 years ago. I can't imagine how it is now. Yes it will be worth doing it for your parents. 
I took my parents and their dog to my nephew's wedding a year before my Daddy died. It was in Birmingham AL. The trip was something else but I don't regret I did it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I ate lunch out, went to a good movie, Self/less, did some shopping g and later DH grilled steaks. We will celebrate this weekend with the kids.


That sounds like a wonderful celebration. The one with the kids will even be better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Our leaders are evil. Our government is failing, and God is turning his back on America because of it's wickedness. God created this country to protect Israel in the end times, and until the forked- tongue demon in America's WH, we did protect Israel. I hope it is not too late for us, but I suspect it is. The hope is that relying on God will protect believers. Many will turn to God soon, but His hand will no longer protect our land although He will guide his believers during this tribulation.


You are so wise KC. Right on! Sad but truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Yarnie. I had an enjoyable birthday. We will celebrate as family, on Sat. as this is also my DIL's birthday week. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I ate lunch out, went to a good movie, Self/less, did some shopping g and later DH grilled steaks. We will celebrate this weekend with the kids.


I looked up Selfless - sci fi thriller - my kind of movie! I'll have to see that one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to two special ladies Knitty and Jokim. I hope you are both having a wonderful day today. You deserve it!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


They are truly lovely WeeBee. You have such talent. The babies will look adorable too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Your avatar of cloud cones is very captivating. Are they forming above a volcano? Mt.Fuji, perhaps?


I don't know where the picture was taken. It was the only one that didn't list where the photo was taken. It caught my eye and looked like the temps had to be low to produce the cloud cones. It was triple digits here when I found it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!
> We both share the same birthday.


Happy Birthday to Jokim and Knit Crazy. Many happy returns to both of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/248633-cruz-vows-vote-on-defunding-planned-parenthood


I wonder why the Democratic candidates are so quiet about the Planned Parenthood tapes. Probably need to come up with a totally new campaign on this issue. I guess one can't say they are not fetuses and then be in favor of harvesting organs which must come from fetuses. This puts them in quite a position.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL.
> Are you slowly prepping for the move into your new abode?
> Will it be finished on time? I remember when we moved into our newly-built home. What a time of happy anticipation that was. :thumbup:


Jokim, I am trying to adjust still.

Never mind me! Happy Birthday! (yesterday). I hope your day was wonderful.
Cake?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder why Planned Parenthood fought proposed legislation to show ultra sounds to women before the abortion. Oh! They just didn't want to show the women that it really is a BABY.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well things are all settled about dad now.

Had a good visit with brother. Life is good, God has bless me with true peace.

TheYarnHappy aka yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well things are all settled about dad now.
> 
> Had a good visit with brother. Life is good, God has bless me with true peace.
> 
> TheYarnHappy aka yarnie


I am glad you hear that is went well today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

2 corinthians 6: 6-10

We commend ourselves by our purity, knowledge,patience

and kindness: by the Ruach HaKodesh;by genuineness of

love and truthfulness of speech; and by God's power. We

command ourseleves through our use of righteous

weapons, whether for pressing our cause or defending 

it.through being honored and dishonored, praised and

blamed considered desceptive and sincere, unknown and

famous. And we commend ourselves as God's workers

headed for death, yet look yet look we are alive! as 

punished yet not killed; as having reason to be sad yet

always flled with joy;as poor, yet making many people

rich; as having nothing, yet having everything!

Complete Jewish Bible


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The battle is the Lords and he will claim the victory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

July 22

Find freedom through seeking to please Me above all else. You can have only one Master. When you let others expectations drive you, you scatter your energy to the winds. Your own desire to look good can also drain your energy. I am your Master, and I do not drive you to be what you are not. Your pretense displeases Me, especially when it is in My service. Concentrate on staying close to Me at all times. It is impossible to be inauthentic while you are focusing on My Presence.

For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness, righteousness and truth) and find out what pleases the Lord.
Ephesians 5:810

But you are not to be called Rabbi, for you have only one Master and you are all brothers.
Matthew 23:8

Be careful not to do your acts of righteousness before men, to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
Matthew 6:1


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 22
> 
> Find freedom through seeking to please Me above all else. You can have only one Master. When you let others expectations drive you, you scatter your energy to the winds. Your own desire to look good can also drain your energy. I am your Master, and I do not drive you to be what you are not. Your pretense displeases Me, especially when it is in My service. Concentrate on staying close to Me at all times. It is impossible to be inauthentic while you are focusing on My Presence.
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB for these words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 22
> 
> Find freedom through seeking to please Me above all else. You can have only one Master. When you let others expectations drive you, you scatter your energy to the winds. Your own desire to look good can also drain your energy. I am your Master, and I do not drive you to be what you are not. Your pretense displeases Me, especially when it is in My service. Concentrate on staying close to Me at all times. It is impossible to be inauthentic while you are focusing on My Presence.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.

The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


West Coast Kitty - it sounds like what I had. Inner ear/crystals. Be careful. I can PM you and talk about it. We have had a recurrence lately also. It can come from an infection that gets into the vestibular part of your ear. There are exercises to right it. However, you must make sure the infection is gone. Sometimes you can have an infection there and not know it until you get vertigo, nausea, etc.

Also, Sudafed helps. Stay away from caffeine and salt. It can be fluid and caffeine and salt retain fluid and make it worse.

Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to KC and Jokim. Hope you had great days and enjoy the family time this weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


Also, important info: If you take an antibiotic, it must be one that is for at minimum 7 days to 10 days. Reason is that blood flow to ear is not like other parts of the body. So, to get the meds to the ear, it takes longer - hence the antibiotics that you take for a longer time.

Z-Pac has a 50% chance of working and totally did not work for me. Only delayed my agony. Had to have instruments up my nose that went down my throat. I have been there and know how utterly terrible it is.

Sorry that you are suffering.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder why Planned Parenthood fought proposed legislation to show ultra sounds to women before the abortion. Oh! They just didn't want to show the women that it really is a BABY.


Very well stated and sadly true. Think about the women that had abortions and now know what could have happened to their fetus. If according to the AOLW the fetus is just a glob of cells, then why would have value to Planned Parenthood? How do they live with themselves, knowing they support an organization that sells body parts?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Lucy.


Love your baby blankets, hats, and booties Wendy. Ready and waiting for the twins when they arrive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Going to see my brother tomorrow. We have some things of my Dad's we have to settle.
> 
> Plus brother is giving me Dad's ashes so I can take them home and put them with rest of family where they belong.
> 
> He will have a new body when Jesus returns a body that will not die. But still kind of hard , but that is the human side of me.


A bittersweet day for you Yarnie; it hurts. Lots of big arm wraps for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I enjoyed my DD and the boys. They are going home tomorrow. I am a little sad. I don't get to see them that often . I gave Matthew the fox. He liked it but I still hate it. I never want to see that thing again. I crocheted a collar and put a happy birthday button in it. Yes I was 2 months late for his birthday.


 :thumbup: The fox went home and you won't have to see it for a while. But Matthew liked it, so that's some consolation. Do you have another critter planned? :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A bittersweet day for you Yarnie; it hurts. Lots of big arm wraps for you.


Yes, Yarnlady. It is ok to cry. Let it out. We are hugging you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A bittersweet day for you Yarnie; it hurts. Lots of big arm wraps for you.


It was and it wasn't. Brother and I decide to put dad's ash next to mom's. So will not take him home to Michigan but thats o.k. he will be near mom.

Only a bit of a cry and that is good an enough. It is peaceful to know it is done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Very well stated and sadly true. Think about the women that had abortions and now know what could have happened to their fetus. If according to the AOLW the fetus is just a glob of cells, then why would have value to Planned Parenthood? How do they live with themselves, knowing they support an organization that sells body parts?


I finial saw what is going on. Two videos and the way those women talk. What does that mean Planned Parenthood? name should be change to . Planned selling baby parts for profit. 
My gosh this world is turning into a nut house. Problem with that is the nuts are two steps ahead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


I am so happy you are feeling better. I understand. Take it easy for awhile. Do what the dr told you too do. You were missed. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Very well stated and sadly true. Think about the women that had abortions and now know what could have happened to their fetus. If according to the AOLW the fetus is just a glob of cells, then why would have value to Planned Parenthood? How do they live with themselves, knowing they support an organization that sells body parts?


I didn't think about that. How horrible !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: The fox went home and you won't have to see it for a while. But Matthew liked it, so that's some consolation. Do you have another critter planned? :XD:


Not right now. I am thinking of Jokim's shawl but I am confused with the directions. I need something I don't have to think about. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It was and it wasn't. Brother and I decide to put dad's ash next to mom's. So will not take him home to Michigan but thats o.k. he will be near mom.
> 
> Only a bit of a cry and that is good an enough. It is peaceful to know it is done.


That is where you Daddy needs to me with your Mom. That is so sweet of you both to come up with that idea.
I am glad you at peace about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well things are all settled about dad now.
> 
> Had a good visit with brother. Life is good, God has bless me with true peace.
> 
> TheYarnHappy aka yarnie


I'm glad you and brother had a good visit and were able to settle all the details. You're a blessing Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hey how are you you foxy lady, or former foxy lady.

It's nice seeing you again. I am so hot here need a fan.

That must mean I am hot to trot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> 2 corinthians 6: 6-10
> 
> We commend ourselves by our purity, knowledge,patience
> 
> ...


Thank you Yarnie; a powerful message!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 22
> 
> Find freedom through seeking to please Me above all else. You can have only one Master. When you let others expectations drive you, you scatter your energy to the winds. Your own desire to look good can also drain your energy. I am your Master, and I do not drive you to be what you are not. Your pretense displeases Me, especially when it is in My service. Concentrate on staying close to Me at all times. It is impossible to be inauthentic while you are focusing on My Presence.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you and brother had a good visit and were able to settle all the details. You're a blessing Yarnie!


Oh so glad to see you here. How are you feeling?

Saw what LL said about what is going around. My gosh what is going on with all of us.

Time to lighten up.

My tooties are hot my hair is a mess. my eyes are half closed . I really am in good shape considering the shape I am in. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> West Coast Kitty - it sounds like what I had. Inner ear/crystals. Be careful. I can PM you and talk about it. We have had a recurrence lately also. It can come from an infection that gets into the vestibular part of your ear. There are exercises to right it. However, you must make sure the infection is gone. Sometimes you can have an infection there and not know it until you get vertigo, nausea, etc.
> 
> Also, Sudafed helps. Stay away from caffeine and salt. It can be fluid and caffeine and salt retain fluid and make it worse.
> 
> Let me know if you need any info.


Thanks for the advice LL. I had forgotten you had this too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was and it wasn't. Brother and I decide to put dad's ash next to mom's. So will not take him home to Michigan but thats o.k. he will be near mom.
> 
> Only a bit of a cry and that is good an enough. It is peaceful to know it is done.


That's a comfort Yarnie; you and your brother did what is best. And your Dad and Mom are in their real Home and someday will hug you again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the advice LL. I had forgotten you had this too.


It is crazy most of us have had it. I have stocked up with drugs :shock: to make sure if I feel like it is coming on I take all of the stuff. I never want to get that again! I hope none of us get it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so glad to see you here. How are you feeling?
> 
> Saw what LL said about what is going around. My gosh what is going on with all of us.
> 
> ...


We do need to lighten up and have some fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We do need to lighten up and have some fun.


Oh my now I now we are all crazy and it's o.k. The rest of the women do not know what they are missing.

Or maybe we miss what the rest of the women are crazy.

I can't decide if I want to wear crazy or just act normal and know I am crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here's the cure for your hot tootsies


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the cure for your hot tootsies


Ah a tootsie bath, nothing like it. You can hp much better with that kind of bath. Makes one feel young again bouncing around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB, just in case you're going through foxy withdrawal ...





 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We do need to lighten up and have some fun.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: True about you crazy friends. Aren't we blessed? !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone up and woo woo woo. 

What did the fox say.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, just in case you're going through foxy withdrawal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. I think they were on LSD when they made that song and video. I didn't make the blue eyes tho. I guess Matthew didn't notice. :shock: :lol: I threw away the pattern. Dh is going to put the pic in computer so I can show y'all but you won't be impressed. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh. I think they were on LSD when they made that song and video. I didn't make the blue eyes tho. I guess Matthew didn't notice. :shock: :lol: I threw away the pattern. Dh is going to put the pic in computer so I can show y'all but you won't be impressed. :roll:


Oh o.k but what did the fox say? Did you throw him far?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must depart my part so I will depart what part I have.


But if I depart will you all depart too? Or will it just be my part that departs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Everyone up and woo woo woo.
> 
> What did the fox say.


I want to slap that fox. Ring a ding ding. Something stupid like that. :x


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I must depart my part so I will depart what part I have.
> 
> But if I depart will you all depart too? Or will it just be my part that departs?


 :lol: My part will depart with you; good night and God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Night to both of you God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I must depart my part so I will depart what part I have.
> 
> But if I depart will you all depart too? Or will it just be my part that departs?


 You do know I understand you?Are you going to bed? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night dear friends. Arms wrap!&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=927260993990742


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The battle is the Lords and he will claim the victory.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


Oh, my - sounds awful! What is this dizziness bug that has hit so many on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is crazy most of us have had it. I have stocked up with drugs :shock: to make sure if I feel like it is coming on I take all of the stuff. I never want to get that again! I hope none of us get it.


 :thumbup: what are you taking?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning!

I saw this early today and, following CB's wonderful example, thought I'd pass along this message of hope for all:

in the Old Testament God says through the prophet Ezekiel: "I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked, but that the wicked turn from his way and live" (Ezek 33:11). 

Jesus is sent "to the lost sheep of the house of Israel" (Mt 15:24), and he knows that "Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick" (Mt 9:12). 

Therefore he eats with tax collectors and sinners, and then toward the end of his earthly life he even interprets his death as an initiative of God's merciful love: "This is my blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins" (Mt 26:28). (YOUCAT questions 312-314)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning, Bon and everyone. Looks like a nice day here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning, Bon and everyone. Looks like a nice day here.


I'm glad for you. It's going to be hot again today with big storms this afternoon. Maybe they'll cool it off.

I'm off to the store to buy more pillows. Lots of people sleeping here this weekend.

I hope you enjoy your pretty day there, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad for you. It's going to be hot again today with big storms this afternoon. Maybe they'll cool it off.
> 
> I'm off to the store to buy more pillows. Lots of people sleeping here this weekend.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your pretty day there, LL.


Have a great time with everyone. More pillows... that means a lot of people and FUN!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have finial caught up with what is happening to plan parenthood.

To hear some say it is edit my gosh what was left out. 

Did women say oh let me tell you how we are using body parts and what the going rates are.

Wanting to get a lamberginie car what part needs to be shown. 

Those babies have to be more then 6 weeks old in order to harvest livers ect. Blobs please they were more then babies. At sixs weeks a baby's brain has develop.

There is no words for what they are doing and for money. Reminds me of Dr. who was convited for killing full term babys. There is no difference.

our government is giving Planned parenthood money and yet they want more for what a car.

And they have the nerve to say it is edited what in the world did they say in the edit, oh I didn't mean that its a joke????????????????????????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon hope you do get cooler weather. Lots of people

means lots of joy .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just saw on weather Mayfly hack. Those bugs can close down bridges along Mississippi.

Have seen that before.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes to KC and Jokim. Hope you had great days and enjoy the family time this weekend.


Thanks WKC. Flag to hear you are feeling better. We missed you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial saw what is going on. Two videos and the way those women talk. What does that mean Planned Parenthood? name should be change to . Planned selling baby parts for profit.
> My gosh this world is turning into a nut house. Problem with that is the nuts are two steps ahead.


God grieves this immorality. We are killing our unborn. It is murder no matter what Planned Parenthood, the Progressive Movement, the President or or the Supreme Court say. God created the law, "Thou shall not kill", and America allows the murder of the most innocent and most vulnerable among us. It does matter to God that a woman is distraught about a pregnancy, but that is not a justification for murder. Some equate killing the unborn with killing an ememy in war. God allows and has directed military action against enemies who have the intent of killing innocent people or causing social unrest or disruption of His word or plan. That is justified killing. Abortion is unjustified killing. It places the rights of a person whose life is half lived above the child's whose life is yet to be lived. No true scale of justice would equate those rights. The child wins every time. The person performing an abortion is damned by God. Everyone unrepentant of this murderous action are also damned by God. So how could this be a right action?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


Take care Kitty as we need you in Denim Country. Sending prayers & hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love your baby blankets, hats, and booties Wendy. Ready and waiting for the twins when they arrive.


I missed seeing those so what page please. Thanks


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


I'm glad to hear you are feeing better. Don't overdo things, take it easy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - sounds awful! What is this dizziness bug that has hit so many on here.


I don't know but take your cootie shot. We must be contagious. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/greenyatra/videos/927260993990742/


Never underestimate the caring animals have for each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just saw on weather Mayfly hack. Those bugs can close down bridges along Mississippi.
> 
> Have seen that before.


?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, just in case you're going through foxy withdrawal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the dreaded fox.
Otis at my house. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the dreaded fox.
> Otis at my house. :lol:


Otis is adorable! I love your dog!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Otis is adorable! I love your dog!


Grand kids dog. :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Grand kids dog. :-o


CB, does Otis just walk on over to your house, or does someone have to bring him? I think they live real close, don't they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Grand kids dog. :-o


Right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, does Otis just walk on over to your house, or does someone have to bring him? I think they live real close, don't they?


Otis has to stay inside. He does run to my house after he has ran for about an hour thru the woods. He lost his leg after he got hit by my youngest son. Blue hounds put their nose to the ground and don't look up. Yes he lives next door. They have to walk him on a lease.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

July 23

I am the Light of the world. Men crawl through their lives cursing the darkness, but all the while I am shining brightly. I desire each of My followers to be a Light-bearer. The Holy Spirit who lives in you can shine from your face, making Me visible to people around you. Ask My Spirit to live through you, as you wind your way through this day. Hold My hand in joyful trust, for I never leave your side. The Light of My Presence is shining upon you. Brighten up the world by reflecting who I am.

When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said, I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.
John 8:12

You are the light of the world. A city on a hill cannot be hidden. Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven.
Matthew 5:1416

And we, who with unveiled faces all reflect the Lords glory, are being transformed into his likeness with ever-increasing glory, which comes from the Lord, who is the Spirit.
2 Corinthians 3:18

God said to Moses, I am who I am. This is what you are to say to the Israelites: I am has sent me to you.
Exodus 3:14


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 23
> 
> I am the Light of the world. Men crawl through their lives cursing the darkness, but all the while I am shining brightly. I desire each of My followers to be a Light-bearer. The Holy Spirit who lives in you can shine from your face, making Me visible to people around you. Ask My Spirit to live through you, as you wind your way through this day. Hold My hand in joyful trust, for I never leave your side. The Light of My Presence is shining upon you. Brighten up the world by reflecting who I am.
> 
> ...


Amen dear friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the dreaded fox.
> Otis at my house. :lol:


So now we have seen the Fox and Otis.

The fox does not look like you said. He is a nice fox. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know they claim they are just recovering their cost. If that was true there would be a set price, and negotiating would not be necessary. The negotiating just shows they are "selling" to the highest bidder. Since they say the woman is "donating," their only cost would be shipping, as the woman has "paid" for the abortion.
> 
> The bottom line is that Planned Parenthood is nothing but a criminal organization that makes millions from the murder of innocent BABIES.


you have that right. When a women has the nerve to mention she needs a Lamberghini. That is over the top. She thinks making a joke about it is funny. 
She strikes me like a lion looking for his next meal


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I saw this early today and, following CB's wonderful example, thought I'd pass along this message of hope for all:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad for you. It's going to be hot again today with big storms this afternoon. Maybe they'll cool it off.
> 
> I'm off to the store to buy more pillows. Lots of people sleeping here this weekend.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your pretty day there, LL.


That's right - it's your big anniversary celebration this weekend. A fun and hectic weekend with all the kids. Loved your story about the new throne :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just saw on weather Mayfly hack. Those bugs can close down bridges along Mississippi.
> 
> Have seen that before.


Had to check that out. Sounds like something from King or Koontz. Couldn't believe that they were piled up 2 feet high. UGH


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the dreaded fox.
> Otis at my house. :lol:


The fox looks kind of cute sprawled out on your table. Who would have thought that poor critter caused so much aggravation :XD:

Otis looks totally comfy and at home on your chair. How is Jojo doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So now we have seen the Fox and Otis.
> 
> The fox does not look like you said. He is a nice fox. :thumbup:


Now that would have been a cute pic -- Otis sleeping with Foxy --- the Fox and the Hound :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good if ev none 

Fair Lady of the western part of the canada

howif is your fairth day goingif.

Iif feelif the bestif of this partif of the dayif.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good if ev none
> 
> Fair Lady of the western part of the canada
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie. My day faired well, how was yours? The fairest part of the day for me is the early morning. But I also stay up late so I guess I'm a fair houred person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I missed seeing those so what page please. Thanks


They're on page 115 Janie;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It tur finds under till I was knotting the needles and off to the roll it didist go forth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I mustif be offit as mine showif is aboutit to startif

I shallit beif backif laterif .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I mustif be offit as mine showif is aboutit to startif
> 
> I shallit beif backif laterif .


And our dinner is about ready. See you later. vi sees


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never underestimate the caring animals have for each other.


It is really wonderful to see animals taking care of other animals. Oh, I love animals!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the dreaded fox.
> Otis at my house. :lol:


P.S. Otis has a very shiny coat. That means he is very healthy. He is really a beautiful dog.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Otis has to stay inside. He does run to my house after he has ran for about an hour thru the woods. He lost his leg after he got hit by my youngest son. Blue hounds put their nose to the ground and don't look up. Yes he lives next door. They have to walk him on a lease.


Is it his front leg. Poor dog!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The fox looks kind of cute sprawled out on your table. Who would have thought that poor critter caused so much aggravation :XD:
> 
> Otis looks totally comfy and at home on your chair. How is Jojo doing?


Thanks WCK. 
Jojo is walking and crying. He misses Daisy. He goes out and starts barking for her to find him. He is depressed. All he does it lay around looking pitiful.  After we go on vacation next month we will be looking for another female. Not a puppy. LTL is the only one brave enough for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it his front leg. Poor dog!


Yes but it hasn't slowed him down. He was about 9 months old when it happened.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I saw this early today and, following CB's wonderful example, thought I'd pass along this message of hope for all:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bon . Scripture is always needed.
I especially love this.
This is my blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins" (Mt 26:28). ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you have that right. When a women has the nerve to mention she needs a Lamberghini. That is over the top. She thinks making a joke about it is funny.
> She strikes me like a lion looking for his next meal


Sick!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but it hasn't slowed him down. He was about 9 months old when it happened.


I love Otis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love Otis.


We do too. He is so loving. He loves to kiss Dh on the head while he is watching tv. He is very strong and healthy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know they claim they are just recovering their cost. If that was true there would be a set price, and negotiating would not be necessary. The negotiating just shows they are "selling" to the highest bidder. Since they say the woman is "donating," their only cost would be shipping, as the woman has "paid" for the abortion.
> 
> The bottom line is that Planned Parenthood is nothing but a criminal organization that makes millions from the murder of innocent BABIES.


You're exactly right. Selling or not - they are first of all killing babies, and second, chopping them up and distributing the pieces.

Dr. Ben Carson said - and it was reported somewhere else just today but I can't remember where - that they can use adult tissue to do ANYTHING they can use fetal tissue for. So they don't even need it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK.
> Jojo is walking and crying. He misses Daisy. He goes out and starts barking for her to find him. He is depressed. All he does it lay around looking pitiful.  After we go on vacation next month we will be looking for another female. Not a puppy. LTL is the only one brave enough for that.


Poor Jojo  It will be good for him to have a new friend. I understand about the puppy though - takes lots of energy to have a puppy.

Where are you going for your vacation?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We do too. He is so loving. He loves to kiss Dh on the head while he is watching tv. He is very strong and healthy.


  That's a sweet picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I fell a sleep and now I am going to bed to do the same thing. So will wish all a good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is it a surprise inspection when the UN is required to give a *minimum* 24 days notice to Iran? Kerry is now saying "anytime, anywhere" inspections were never on the table :roll:

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/eli-lake-and-josh-rogin-surprise-iranian-nuclear-inspections-in-24-days

"Under the final agreement, Iran has the right to deny international inspectors access to any undeclared nuclear site. The denial is then adjudicated by a committee  on which Iran sits. It then goes through several other bodies, on all of which Iran sits."

"Whatever Congress ultimately does, it wont matter because the legal underpinning for the entire international sanctions regime against Iran will have been dismantled at the Security Council. Ten years of painstakingly constructed international sanctions will vanish overnight, irretrievably."

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-iran-deal-is-even-worse-than-i-had-anticipated


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, I just read about poor Jojo. That would be so sad to see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is it a surprise inspection when the UN is required to give a *minimum* 24 days notice to Iran? Kerry is now saying "anytime, anywhere" inspections were never on the table :roll:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/eli-lake-and-josh-rogin-surprise-iranian-nuclear-inspections-in-24-days
> 
> ...


Yes, it's very bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, this has been a sad page. On that note, I'm hitting the hay. I haven't knitted in a few days - going through withdrawal. Probably won't pick up the needles again until Monday. 

DD#2, SIL, and 5 sweeties coming tomorrow late. Can't wait to see them! It's fun figuring out where everyone will sleep. On Saturday, 3 more. Bought five pillows today.

Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Jojo  It will be good for him to have a new friend. I understand about the puppy though - takes lots of energy to have a puppy.
> 
> Where are you going for your vacation?


I don't want to have anymore house pets and I want a bigger dog so I won't have to bring her in.
Tennessee with the sons and family. The end of next month.
Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I fell a sleep and now I am going to bed to do the same thing. So will wish all a good night.


Night Yarnie. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is it a surprise inspection when the UN is required to give a *minimum* 24 days notice to Iran? Kerry is now saying "anytime, anywhere" inspections were never on the table :roll:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/eli-lake-and-josh-rogin-surprise-iranian-nuclear-inspections-in-24-days
> 
> ...


Yes it is bad. Our country has gone to hell the last 6 years. Kerry has no brain . You know the rest of the story. God help us all. Another shooting in La in a movie theater.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, this has been a sad page. On that note, I'm hitting the hay. I haven't knitted in a few days - going through withdrawal. Probably won't pick up the needles again until Monday.
> 
> DD#2, SIL, and 5 sweeties coming tomorrow late. Can't wait to see them! It's fun figuring out where everyone will sleep. On Saturday, 3 more. Bought five pillows today.
> 
> Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Enjoy your knitting. You have something to look forward to tomorrow with all the kiddo's. Oh boy new pillows. They won't care if they sleep on the floor. 
I am getting off too I got a new pattern today for a shawl I think I will study it before I do it. 
All blessings. Love y'all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just saw this as I was signing off. Be sure to read the bottom - three companies who were listed in error.

Goodnight again. 



Here are the 38 companies that have directly funded Planned Parenthood.

Adobe
American Cancer Society
American Express
AT&T
Avon
Bank of America
Bath & Body Works
Ben & Jerrys
Clorox
Converse
Deutsche Bank
Dockers
Energizer
Expedia
ExxonMobil
Fannie Mae
Groupon
Intuit
Johnson & Johnson
La Senza
Levi Strauss
Liberty Mutual
Macys
March of Dimes
Microsoft
Morgan Stanley
Nike
Oracle
PepsiCo
Pfizer
Progressive
Starbucks
Susan G. Komen
Tostitos
Unilever
United Way
Verizon
Wells Fargo
This story originally listed 41 companies; following publication, three contacted The Daily Signal to say Planned Parenthoods list was inaccurate. Click here for our latest coverage.

Xerox says it was was erroneously listed on Planned Parenthoods website as having been a donor. We have communicated with Planned Parenthood. They have removed Xerox from this list of companies that match gifts to the organization. It was not correct, a Xerox representative told The Daily Signal.

A Ford Motor Co. representative contacted The Daily Signal claiming they had been erroneously listed on Planned Parenthoods website, and have contacted Planned Parenthood to be removed.

Coca-Cola also asked Planned Parenthood to remove it from the website. The Coca-Cola Company does not contribute to Planned Parenthood, a representative told The Daily Signal. We do not match employee contributions to Planned Parenthood.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

One more.

http://dailysignal.com/2015/07/23/we-asked-companies-about-their-donations-to-planned-parenthood-heres-how-they-responded/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's very bad.


It came to light yesterday that there were also 2 secret side deals made that were never disclosed by the Obama administration. No one knows what is in them.

Banged my gash yesterday, so I sat all day knitting hoping it would re-heal and it did. Banged it into my open dishwasher door. So alas, I had to knit. I am doing a 12 row garter stitch on my project that I am not enjoying. So yesterday I did 8 of the 12 rows.................over 4,000 stitches. So going to try to finish it up today or tomorrow so that I can find a project that is fun!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I was living in the DC a rea when the Beltway Snipers were at large. Had a school behind me, police sharpshooters in my woods to protect the kids. It was terrifying. So I watched a show about it, and it brought back a lot of scary memories (it was a year after 9/11). What was even scarier was a picture of the two. Foreshadowing?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning to my D&P friends.
Its a gorgeous sunny day today, mso am taking advantage of it and doing a few loads of laundry to hang outside on th ewashing line.
It`s my second day without having any knitting to do also bon. I have 3 knitting projects on the go at the moment, but decided to put it aside for a few days and do a bit of plastic canvas work. I`m making a new desk caddy as the one I made about 8 years ago is looking rather shabby and starting to come apart at the top. I not only have pens in there, but rulers, scissors, and is the perfect place to hang my cable needles.
Will take pics of the old and new when its done. I`ve been searching for days for a different pattern to use, and couldn`t find any that I liked online. In the end I found one of my old PC pattern books I`d forgotten I`d had.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning to my D&P friends.
> Its a gorgeous sunny day today, mso am taking advantage of it and doing a few loads of laundry to hang outside on th ewashing line.
> It`s my second day without having any knitting to do also bon. I have 3 knitting projects on the go at the moment, but decided to put it aside for a few days and do a bit of plastic canvas work. I`m making a new desk caddy as the one I made about 8 years ago is looking rather shabby and starting to come apart at the top. I not only have pens in there, but rulers, scissors, and is the perfect place to hang my cable needles.
> Will take pics of the old and new when its done. I`ve been searching for days for a different pattern to use, and couldn`t find any that I liked online. In the end I found one of my old PC pattern books I`d forgotten I`d had.


I'd love to see the pix. I've always thought plastic canvas would be fun. Wanted to make a tissue box, but I didn't get around to it. I'm very interested in your before and after pictures, WendyBee!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the dreaded fox.
> Otis at my house. :lol:


As long as your GS loves the fox, that's all that matters.

Otis looks like he loves being a Grandma's house. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about growing Iris? I put 3 or 4 in a pot (not that large) with a lettuce plant. Do they take a lot of sun? Should I repot in a larger pot? I have never grown them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How is it a surprise inspection when the UN is required to give a *minimum* 24 days notice to Iran? Kerry is now saying "anytime, anywhere" inspections were never on the table :roll:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/eli-lake-and-josh-rogin-surprise-iranian-nuclear-inspections-in-24-days
> 
> ...


Another part of the deal that is just as disturbing is the part where the US and the other originators of the deal will have to protect Iran should Iran find her nuclear weapons facilities are being attacked or sabotaged. How is this deal not a win-win-win for Iran and an lose-lose-lose for the US?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to see the pix. I've always thought plastic canvas would be fun. Wanted to make a tissue box, but I didn't get around to it. I'm very interested in your before and after pictures, WendyBee!


Sure thing bon.
I`ve nearly finished one side. Once started I soon got the pattern sussed.
I`m using the blue and yellow yarn left over from the WV afghan. The current desk caddy is also blue and yellow, but the new one will be a totally different pattern.
It`s also handy for holding my darning needle, safety pins as well as my cable needles. So I`ll probably have one large one for pens, and a smaller one to hold my scissors, straight knitting needles, rulers, cable hooks, darning needles etc.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Who would have thought of using sheep to perform in a theatre production of King Lear? :shock: I wonder who cleans the stage afterward.

http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/theatre/king-lear-with-sheep-shakespeare-play-performed-entirely-by-sheep-in-hoxton-10395815.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't want to have anymore house pets and I want a bigger dog so I won't have to bring her in.
> Tennessee with the sons and family. The end of next month.
> Are you feeling better today?


Tennessee sounds like a nice break for you; good to get away.

I'm much better, thanks. I'll go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I was living in the DC a rea when the Beltway Snipers were at large. Had a school behind me, police sharpshooters in my woods to protect the kids. It was terrifying. So I watched a show about it, and it brought back a lot of scary memories (it was a year after 9/11). What was even scarier was a picture of the two. Foreshadowing?


They were the pair shooting from the trunk of a car weren't they? It would have been terrifying not knowing when an attack would happen and not even knowing what to watch out for.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning to my D&P friends.
> Its a gorgeous sunny day today, mso am taking advantage of it and doing a few loads of laundry to hang outside on th ewashing line.
> It`s my second day without having any knitting to do also bon. I have 3 knitting projects on the go at the moment, but decided to put it aside for a few days and do a bit of plastic canvas work. I`m making a new desk caddy as the one I made about 8 years ago is looking rather shabby and starting to come apart at the top. I not only have pens in there, but rulers, scissors, and is the perfect place to hang my cable needles.
> Will take pics of the old and new when its done. I`ve been searching for days for a different pattern to use, and couldn`t find any that I liked online. In the end I found one of my old PC pattern books I`d forgotten I`d had.


I'm glad that you're enjoying the sunshine Wendy; we're finally getting a little more rain and are enjoying that too.

You're new caddy sounds perfect for your accessories and gadgets; I'd love to see it when you're done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know anything about growing Iris? I put 3 or 4 in a pot (not that large) with a lettuce plant. Do they take a lot of sun? Should I repot in a larger pot? I have never grown them.


I've never planted iris in a pot, but did have them in a well drained, sunny flower bed and they did well there. What type of iris did you plant?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Another part of the deal that is just as disturbing is the part where the US and the other originators of the deal will have to protect Iran should Iran find her nuclear weapons facilities are being attacked or sabotaged. How is this deal not a win-win-win for Iran and an lose-lose-lose for the US?


It sounds like a major win for Iran - they start to get some of their frozen assets back, no more sanctions on conventional weapons, continued nuclear research for supposedly non-military purposes, and minimal oversight on their activities :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never planted iris in a pot, but did have them in a well drained, sunny flower bed and they did well there. What type of iris did you plant?


I have no idea what type. There was a sign that said free and off I went with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing bon.
> I`ve nearly finished one side. Once started I soon got the pattern sussed.
> I`m using the blue and yellow yarn left over from the WV afghan. The current desk caddy is also blue and yellow, but the new one will be a totally different pattern.
> It`s also handy for holding my darning needle, safety pins as well as my cable needles. So I`ll probably have one large one for pens, and a smaller one to hold my scissors, straight knitting needles, rulers, cable hooks, darning needles etc.


Sounds good. I like containers for those things - easier to grab what you need.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Tennessee sounds like a nice break for you; good to get away.
> 
> I'm much better, thanks. I'll go back to work tomorrow.


I'm glad you're better, WCK. 
Tennessee is a beautiful state.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were the pair shooting from the trunk of a car weren't they? It would have been terrifying not knowing when an attack would happen and not even knowing what to watch out for.


We grew up about 90 miles from D.C. but were gone when this happened. Terrible. Bad man corrupted the younger one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a major win for Iran - they start to get some of their frozen assets back, no more sanctions on conventional weapons, continued nuclear research for supposedly non-military purposes, and minimal oversight on their activities :roll:


We are buffoons.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you're better, WCK.
> Tennessee is a beautiful state.


Yes it is. I would love to visit there one day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no idea what type. There was a sign that said free and off I went with it.


LL, I wish I could help. Irises are so pretty. That was a great bargain! Look online - you could google "growing irises in pots," and I bet you'll get some good info.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no idea what type. There was a sign that said free and off I went with it.


 :thumbup: Well the price was right! I think the main thing is that they like well drained soil and a fair amount of sun. You'll have to show them to us when they grow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We are buffoons.


So is the UN Security Council


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Your family will probably be arriving soon Bonnie. Hope all of you have a wonderful reunion and a really memorable anniversary party.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, I wish I could help. Irises are so pretty. That was a great bargain! Look online - you could google "growing irises in pots," and I bet you'll get some good info.


Thank you, Bon. I didn't think of it. I will.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

We live close to Ft. Bragg, in NC. It's one of the largest Bases in the U.S. Am sure they will follow the recommendations (if they haven't already).


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

My grandmother was watering some shrubbery and was attacked by wasps. I was 10 and still remember it. She went immediately to the ER and was fine--Thank Heavens!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

mmorris said:


> My grandmother was watering some shrubbery and was attacked by wasps. I was 10 and still remember it. She went immediately to the ER and was fine--Thank Heavens!


I am so sorry this happened. Good thinking - ER.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I wasn't that surprised that a lot of people don't give to street panhandlers, but was really shocked to see how many people would give money to someone looking for drug money

http://faithtap.com/3606/social-experiment-of-homeless-addict-vs-homeless-father-with-a-touching-ending/?b=1


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Haven't read all of post just drop in for a post.

Have not been feeling good but I am not sick well not sick enough to lay in bed . 

My head feels like a ballon, just one of those days.head ache.

All stay well, and Bonn God Bless your weekend with family.

WCk hope you are doing better to. 

Now I am going to go either to bed or sit in chair and fall asleep.

God Bless all of you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all of post just drop in for a post.
> 
> Have not been feeling good but I am not sick well not sick enough to lay in bed .
> 
> ...


Sorry Yarnie; hope you get a good night's sleep and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your family will probably be arriving soon Bonnie. Hope all of you have a wonderful reunion and a really memorable anniversary party.


DD#2 decided they'd have to come tomorrow instead of late today. Her husband mowed half the lawn, and the mower broke. He had to buy a new mower! So we all had time to take a breath and finish our preparations. This is better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all of post just drop in for a post.
> 
> Have not been feeling good but I am not sick well not sick enough to lay in bed .
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie. I hope you feel better tomorrow. I know the balloon-head feeling - not pleasant. I hope you can sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm trying to get pictures together for slide show DIL wants to put together for the party. She has our wedding album pix, but I wanted to include the rest of the family. Oh - so many pix. I may have to give up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all of post just drop in for a post.
> 
> Have not been feeling good but I am not sick well not sick enough to lay in bed .
> 
> ...


So sorry you are sick Yarny. It sounds to me like you have a sinus infection. Please get well soon.
♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wasn't that surprised that a lot of people don't give to street panhandlers, but was really shocked to see how many people would give money to someone looking for drug money
> 
> http://faithtap.com/3606/social-experiment-of-homeless-addict-vs-homeless-father-with-a-touching-ending/?b=1


There is a place by 2 malls in my area where people stand for handouts at the left turning lane. So someone painted on the barrier wall where they stand......."I make $50,000 tax free". Seems to have slowed down that business enterprise 

I have made it a practice to only give my money to my church, Wounded Warriors, St. Jude/Shriners or local charities. I do not trust many of the others, and I am not sure how my money is spent, and what percentage of it goes to the people that really need it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all of post just drop in for a post.
> 
> Have not been feeling good but I am not sick well not sick enough to lay in bed .
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, I hope you are feeling better today. Do you think it is a sinus infection - they are going around. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DD#2 decided they'd have to come tomorrow instead of late today. Her husband mowed half the lawn, and the mower broke. He had to buy a new mower! So we all had time to take a breath and finish our preparations. This is better.


It's nice to have a little more time to get things done. Have a great time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DD#2 decided they'd have to come tomorrow instead of late today. Her husband mowed half the lawn, and the mower broke. He had to buy a new mower! So we all had time to take a breath and finish our preparations. This is better.


It's nice to have a little more time to get things done. Have a great time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry you are sick Yarny. It sounds to me like you have a sinus infection. Please get well soon.
> ♥


Yes, That is what I am thinking. If so, you need antibiotics and to see a doctor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope every one that is sick is well today. We are going out of town today to do an estimate for a job for our son.
Bon I hope you enjoy all of your family. We want to hear all about it. 
Yarnie you have started a wonderful thread. Seems like everyone cares about each other and are sharing and helping. Good for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope every one that is sick is well today. We are going out of town today to do an estimate for a job for our son.
> Bon I hope you enjoy all of your family. We want to hear all about it.
> Yarnie you have started a wonderful thread. Seems like everyone cares about each other and are sharing and helping. Good for you.


Safe trip, CB. What thread?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Safe trip, CB. What thread?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350721-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Taking your knitting to new heights :lol: --- Granny goes paragliding with her knitting

http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/paragliding-granny-takes-her-knitting-with-her-91363993837311


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too funny




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4294982612806


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry you are sick Yarny. It sounds to me like you have a sinus infection. Please get well soon.
> ♥


Know your right. On low level pain right now seem to build up by night really hurts. 
Hoping not to have to visit doctor, still haven't been there for pain in wrist. May have to do a two for one visit. Or three as have a thing on my hand that does not look right. Had a moled removed from face last time that was told start of skin cancer not the bad kind can't remember the one that does affect the rest of your body.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope at least you have an enjoyable day even if work related.Sometimes nice to get away for a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> There is a place by 2 malls in my area where people stand for handouts at the left turning lane. So someone painted on the barrier wall where they stand......."I make $50,000 tax free". Seems to have slowed down that business enterprise
> 
> I have made it a practice to only give my money to my church, Wounded Warriors, St. Jude/Shriners or local charities. I do not trust many of the others, and I am not sure how my money is spent, and what percentage of it goes to the people that really need it.


I saw on some tv show of a person who pan handled living in a huge beautiful house. He made his living do it. Must be very good job as he sure had a nice car too.
With you on Charities only give to ones I know that can be trusted. Not many are to be trusted. When i heard a couple of years back that the Red Cross did not use money sent for a I think it was a hurricane . That did it for me . Always want money used for the prepose it was ment for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Taking your knitting to new heights :lol: --- Granny goes paragliding with her knitting
> 
> http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/paragliding-granny-takes-her-knitting-with-her-91363993837311


Boy she is one relax lady. I would be holding on for dear life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> There is a place by 2 malls in my area where people stand for handouts at the left turning lane. So someone painted on the barrier wall where they stand......."I make $50,000 tax free". Seems to have slowed down that business enterprise
> 
> I have made it a practice to only give my money to my church, Wounded Warriors, St. Jude/Shriners or local charities. I do not trust many of the others, and I am not sure how my money is spent, and what percentage of it goes to the people that really need it.


There was a fellow in Calgary that gave too much info about his income from panhandling to a reporter and found himself in hot water with his disability and welfare benefits. He made more than $500 on most days.

I believe it's ultimately harmful to enable destructive behaviour so I won't give money to support someone's addiction, but have directly given them food and coffee. I also support the Mustard Seed, Sally Ann, and local homeless shelter.

A few years ago we had a very serious problem with aggressive panhandling and violence between the panhandlers. Mental Health and Social Services worked with our community to make people more aware of the harm caused by giving money directly to addicts or those with mental health issues. We are now a much safer community for every one.

I also research charities and non-profits and only contribute to those that I trust.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope every one that is sick is well today. We are going out of town today to do an estimate for a job for our son.
> Bon I hope you enjoy all of your family. We want to hear all about it.
> Yarnie you have started a wonderful thread. Seems like everyone cares about each other and are sharing and helping. Good for you.


Hope you enjoy the day CB; nice to have a change of scenery once in a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know your right. On low level pain right now seem to build up by night really hurts.
> Hoping not to have to visit doctor, still haven't been there for pain in wrist. May have to do a two for one visit. Or three as have a thing on my hand that does not look right. Had a moled removed from face last time that was told start of skin cancer not the bad kind can't remember the one that does affect the rest of your body.


I usually put off going to a doc until I really have no other choice, but I know that isn't often the best way. A "3 for" sounds like a really good reason to make that visit Yarnie. DH and DB also had basal cells (the least bad skin cancer) and you should check it out. They can grow and get deep and then it's much bigger surgery to deal with.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to two special ladies Knitty and Jokim. I hope you are both having a wonderful day today. You deserve it!!!


Thank you, WendyBee! We're celebrating both my DIL's birthday and mine at my DD's later on today.♥ :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Birthday to Jokim and Knit Crazy. Many happy returns to both of you.


Thank you, Solo. One year older in body, same age in mind?  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why the Democratic candidates are so quiet about the Planned Parenthood tapes. Probably need to come up with a totally new campaign on this issue. I guess one can't say they are not fetuses and then be in favor of harvesting organs which must come from fetuses. This puts them in quite a position.


Yes, it does, doesn't it? But then, when did the absence of logic, in an argument, ever stop them from spouting their failed ideas?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Who would have thought of using sheep to perform in a theatre production of King Lear? :shock: I wonder who cleans the stage afterward.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/theatre/king-lear-with-sheep-shakespeare-play-performed-entirely-by-sheep-in-hoxton-10395815.html


I wonder if he baa alot during important scenes?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I usually put off going to a doc until I really have no other choice, but I know that isn't often the best way. A "3 for" sounds like a really good reason to make that visit Yarnie. DH and DB also had basal cells (the least bad skin cancer) and you should check it out. They can grow and get deep and then it's much bigger surgery to deal with.


Glad to know I am not the only one who waits till can not get away with it any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello WeBee, WCK and Jokim. Working inbetween posting. 

Jokim not allowed to have mind get older. Bodies can not help but thinking about going through 2nd childhood if I already did not know I was.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder why Planned Parenthood fought proposed legislation to show ultra sounds to women before the abortion. Oh! They just didn't want to show the women that it really is a BABY.


God have mercy on our country...........


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I am trying to adjust still.
> 
> Never mind me! Happy Birthday! (yesterday). I hope your day was wonderful.
> Cake?


Thank you for the wishes, LL. 
We're celebrating at my DD's this afternoon. My DDIL's b'day is a couple days after mine, so we have a big BASH! Should be fun, the weather will cooperate.
Oh, the cake: I baked my DDIL a gluten free Angel Food cake with cool whip/strawberry pudding GF frosting with strawberry adornments all over. I also made a Chinese Chicken salad (GF) for her with shredded lettuce and chicken, chopped cucumber and green onions all mixed and covered with a ginger-garlic-sesame seed oil vinaigrette dressing. It is so good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm off to work for the first time in a week, looking forward to getting back. Chat later.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well things are all settled about dad now.
> 
> Had a good visit with brother. Life is good, God has bless me with true peace.
> 
> TheYarnHappy aka yarnie


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a fellow in Calgary that gave too much info about his income from panhandling to a reporter and found himself in hot water with his disability and welfare benefits. He made more than $500 on most days.
> 
> I believe it's ultimately harmful to enable destructive behaviour so I won't give money to support someone's addiction, but have directly given them food and coffee. I also support the Mustard Seed, Sally Ann, and local homeless shelter.
> 
> ...


I know someone who said panhandling is very, very lucrative. Her no-good son parked his car away from where he panhandled, dressed to fit what he was doing and begged. He is now in jail for dealing heroin. I do not give to panhandlers because they could be doing the same thing. What he presented was a lie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is it a surprise inspection when the UN is required to give a *minimum* 24 days notice to Iran? Kerry is now saying "anytime, anywhere" inspections were never on the table :roll:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/eli-lake-and-josh-rogin-surprise-iranian-nuclear-inspections-in-24-days
> 
> ...


it will be a bad deal for the USA as sanctions where the only thing that kept them from money and food. Although Russia was and am sure are suppling what is need for building bomb.But at least the supply of food and money was helping to stop them from food ect. It might have in the end cause the people to rebel against those in power.

Isreal will suffer the most through all of this at first. But with Iran now having ballistics missles before long they will be able to to go into Europe and if able to have ships nothing will stop them from doing it to any country on this earth. If Kerry and Obama really think it is a deal they are more then living in a world of fairy tales.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder why Planned Parenthood fought proposed legislation to show ultra sounds to women before the abortion. Oh! They just didn't want to show the women that it really is a BABY.


Jeremiah 5:1
I knew you before I formed you in your mother's womb...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes! I had a horrible experience with vertigo, waking up on Sun. morning with the bedroom spinning around me, nauseous and in a cold sweat. When I was still sick after a few hours, DH insisted on taking me to ER; I got meds that stopped the world from spinning but still left me dizzy and sick.
> 
> The worst is over now, still a little light headed and need to be careful when walking, but I'm not sick and am able to eat light food again. I should be back to normal soon.


Oh Kitty. My heart goes out to you. I know that feeling dizzy and etc.. I don't want to go through it ever again. Hope you won't either.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> West Coast Kitty - it sounds like what I had. Inner ear/crystals. Be careful. I can PM you and talk about it. We have had a recurrence lately also. It can come from an infection that gets into the vestibular part of your ear. There are exercises to right it. However, you must make sure the infection is gone. Sometimes you can have an infection there and not know it until you get vertigo, nausea, etc.
> 
> Also, Sudafed helps. Stay away from caffeine and salt. It can be fluid and caffeine and salt retain fluid and make it worse.
> 
> Let me know if you need any info.


I'm staying away from caffeine and salt. Bad combo. Thanks LL.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm staying away from caffeine and salt. Bad combo. Thanks LL.♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes to KC and Jokim. Hope you had great days and enjoy the family time this weekend.


Thanks Kitty.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm staying away from caffeine and salt. Bad combo. Thanks LL.♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not right now. I am thinking of Jokim's shawl but I am confused with the directions. I need something I don't have to think about. :lol:


I finished the first part and am starting the 'pineapple' part soon. But because of my craze schedule, I will probably get to it next week. What confuses you in the directions?
..besides the pattern being a bit on the 'pale' side. I couldn't get it to print out darker.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I saw this early today and, following CB's wonderful example, thought I'd pass along this message of hope for all:
> 
> ...


Amen... Love it, Bonnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have finial caught up with what is happening to plan parenthood.
> 
> To hear some say it is edit my gosh what was left out.
> 
> ...


God have mercy on our country.................


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw on some tv show of a person who pan handled living in a huge beautiful house. He made his living do it. Must be very good job as he sure had a nice car too.
> With you on Charities only give to ones I know that can be trusted. Not many are to be trusted. When i heard a couple of years back that the Red Cross did not use money sent for a I think it was a hurricane . That did it for me . Always want money used for the prepose it was ment for.


A few years go Jon Stossel did a report on panhandling and how well some of them do. He even tried it and found it to be rewarding.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Solo. One year older in body, same age in mind?  :lol:


Just because we age doesn't mean we have to grow up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because we age doesn't mean we have to grow up.


Right! I love what you said. I'll never grow up!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin Governor Walker is acting more Presidential than the President.
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/scott-walker-just-suspended-his-campaign-to-do-this-gop-field-in-disbelief/?utm_source=MailChimp&utm_medium=email&utm_content=featured-stories&utm_campaign=DailyEmail07.25.15


That's easy to do!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Remember last week when I was moaning and groaning about how I hated finishing my project because it was boring and over 400 stitches at the end. Well.............that'll teach me. I thought I would find a shawl that did the opposite for some cotton yarn I have. I had to cast on 721 stitches. It took me hours. But it is mostly decreases for the next 8 or so rows, and will get to a manageable 330+. Lesson learned: be careful of what you wish for


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a fellow in Calgary that gave too much info about his income from panhandling to a reporter and found himself in hot water with his disability and welfare benefits. He made more than $500 on most days.
> 
> I believe it's ultimately harmful to enable destructive behaviour so I won't give money to support someone's addiction, but have directly given them food and coffee. I also support the Mustard Seed, Sally Ann, and local homeless shelter.
> 
> ...


There are not many homeless here. That I see.Every once in awhile you will see panhandling on the free way exit by Walmart but they don't stay long. Most of them do look like drug addicts so I don't give them money either. Sad . 
The law caught people making up to $500. in the River Market by the Clinton library a few years ago. They had a racket going because of it being a tourist district .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoy the day CB; nice to have a change of scenery once in a while.


Thanks WCk. The trees are so pretty and green. I can see why the area is the timber lands. The city we went is nasty. The job was in a bad part of town and I don't want my babies working there at night. So we went for no reason. For once it was good to not depend on Google Earth for the info. How are you feeling .Did you go back to work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, WendyBee! We're celebrating both my DIL's birthday and mine at my DD's later on today.♥ :-D :-D :thumbup:


I hope you are having a good time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the wishes, LL.
> We're celebrating at my DD's this afternoon. My DDIL's b'day is a couple days after mine, so we have a big BASH! Should be fun, the weather will cooperate.
> Oh, the cake: I baked my DDIL a gluten free Angel Food cake with cool whip/strawberry pudding GF frosting with strawberry adornments all over. I also made a Chinese Chicken salad (GF) for her with shredded lettuce and chicken, chopped cucumber and green onions all mixed and covered with a ginger-garlic-sesame seed oil vinaigrette dressing. It is so good!


Can I come? The food sounds delish!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Jeremiah 5:1
> I knew you before I formed you in your mother's womb...


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the wishes, LL.
> We're celebrating at my DD's this afternoon. My DDIL's b'day is a couple days after mine, so we have a big BASH! Should be fun, the weather will cooperate.
> Oh, the cake: I baked my DDIL a gluten free Angel Food cake with cool whip/strawberry pudding GF frosting with strawberry adornments all over. I also made a Chinese Chicken salad (GF) for her with shredded lettuce and chicken, chopped cucumber and green onions all mixed and covered with a ginger-garlic-sesame seed oil vinaigrette dressing. It is so good!


The salad and cake both sound so delicious. I hope you had a wonderful shared party today. It's so nice to have a special occasion to get the whole family together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I finished the first part and am starting the 'pineapple' part soon. But because of my craze schedule, I will probably get to it next week. What confuses you in the directions?
> ..besides the pattern being a bit on the 'pale' side. I couldn't get it to print out darker.


I think the two different threads put me off. I will maybe do it later. Is it in 2 parts? You can let me know how your goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A few years go Jon Stossel did a report on panhandling and how well some of them do. He even tried it and found it to be rewarding.


I think I remember him doing that show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For all who have been under the weather. Top 9 Home remedies


That's cute joeys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Remember last week when I was moaning and groaning about how I hated finishing my project because it was boring and over 400 stitches at the end. Well.............that'll teach me. I thought I would find a shawl that did the opposite for some cotton yarn I have. I had to cast on 721 stitches. It took me hours. But it is mostly decreases for the next 8 or so rows, and will get to a manageable 330+. Lesson learned: be careful of what you wish for


NO WAY!
:shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I know someone who said panhandling is very, very lucrative. Her no-good son parked his car away from where he panhandled, dressed to fit what he was doing and begged. He is now in jail for dealing heroin. I do not give to panhandlers because they could be doing the same thing. What he presented was a lie.


I think some are scamming and if they get a good location they can make quite a bit of money, but I think many panhandlers have serious addiction and mental health issues. In their case the money goes to feed their addiction. Knowing that, I hope more people are contributing towards agencies that try to help them rather than enabling destructive behaviour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin Governor Walker is acting more Presidential than the President.
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/scott-walker-just-suspended-his-campaign-to-do-this-gop-field-in-disbelief/?utm_source=MailChimp&utm_medium=email&utm_content=featured-stories&utm_campaign=DailyEmail07.25.15


The more I read about him, the more I like him. I read part 1 last week and read part 2 a couple days ago.

http://unionwatch.org/scott-walker-vs-the-unions-part-1-of-2/
http://unionwatch.org/scott-walker-vs-the-unions-part-2-of-2/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For all who have been under the weather. Top 9 Home remedies


 :thumbup: Thanks Joey; well worth sharing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Remember last week when I was moaning and groaning about how I hated finishing my project because it was boring and over 400 stitches at the end. Well.............that'll teach me. I thought I would find a shawl that did the opposite for some cotton yarn I have. I had to cast on 721 stitches. It took me hours. But it is mostly decreases for the next 8 or so rows, and will get to a manageable 330+. Lesson learned: be careful of what you wish for


 :shock: You do like to test yourself!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get either video
> :|


  Maybe your security settings are higher since your computer got fixed. Have you been able to open other links? You could try right clicking it and pick copy link address and then paste into a new tab just to see if it works. (it was funny, but not worth lot's of time)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCk. The trees are so pretty and green. I can see why the area is the timber lands. The city we went is nasty. The job was in a bad part of town and I don't want my babies working there at night. So we went for no reason. For once it was good to not depend on Google Earth for the info. How are you feeling .Did you go back to work?


Sometimes you have to see it yourself to know if it's ok. Now you won't have to worry about the boys out there.

I went back to work and feel almost 100%. Lots to be grateful for.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My cousin sent this to me. I told her I was posting it for you.



CAN YOU UNFOLD THE ROSEBUD


Can you?

"A newly ordained priest was walking with an older, more seasoned priest In the garden one day.

Feeling a bit insecure about what God had for him to do, he was asking the older priest
for some advice.

The older priest walked up to a rosebush and handed the younger one a rosebud and told him to open it without tearing off any petals.

The young priest looked in disbelief at the older one and was trying to figure out what a rosebud could possibly have to do with his wanting to know the will of God for his life and ministry. 

But because of his great respect for the older priest, he proceeded to try to unfold the rose while keeping every petal intact.

It wasn't long before he realized how impossible this was to do.
Noticing the younger priest's inability to unfold the rosebud without tearing it, the older priest began to recite the following poem... 


"It is only a tiny rosebud, 
A flower of God's design; 
But I cannot unfold the petals 
With these clumsy hands of mine." 

"The secret of unfolding flowers 
Is not known to such as I. 
GOD opens this flower so easily, 
But in my hands they die." 

"If I cannot unfold a rosebud, 
This flower of God's design, 
Then how can I have the wisdom 
To unfold this life of mine?" 

"So I'll trust in God for leading 
Each moment of my day. 
I will look to God for guidance 
In each step of the way." 

"The path that lies before me, 
Only my Lord knows. 
I'll trust God to unfold the
moments, 
Just as He unfolds the rose."

Let go and let God unfold your life."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, your next new toilet?
http://www.newslinq.com/self-cleaning-toilet-seat/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My cousin sent this to me. I told her I was posting it for you.
> 
> CAN YOU UNFOLD THE ROSEBUD
> 
> ...


That was such a beautiful poem Bonnie, thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My cousin sent this to me. I told her I was posting it for you.
> 
> CAN YOU UNFOLD THE ROSEBUD
> 
> ...


beautiful Bon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have spent most of the afternoon and tonight knitting boot cuff. Little bit confused but have design down just pick up wrong st.s so will have to rip out but not tonight. Yeah WCK it is working like I want. 

Saw a st. pattern will be using on the bottom to. using ICord . Hope it works. 

headache left as I took asprin . It had to be sinus headache. Yeah one less thing to see Dr. for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like just you and I tonight WCk. Can't stay long as I do have to get to bed. But must drop by and say hi lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey WCk you went to bed darn I am the only one here. 

Oh well I am turning out the light's in the old club house here.

See ya all tomorrow. God Bless you all a whole bunch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, your next new toilet?
> http://www.newslinq.com/self-cleaning-toilet-seat/


 :lol: :lol: I wondered how they were going to do that. They forgot to dry it, though!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm here, but leaving now. DD#1, DD#2 and SIL, and 5 kiddos here, the other kids are at DS's. We went there this afternoon for swimming and dinner. So nice of them to do that for everyone. It helped the girls after traveling to get here.

Finally finished and handed pictures over to my son to make the slide show. Flowers arrived, thanks for daughters - a field of daises spending the night in a big bucket to be arranged in vases tomorrow.

DD#1 brought dessert - two pies and a cake which her sister will decorate tomorrow. Festivities are from 2 to 5 at the church. Music 50s and 60s - REAL golden oldies. We're all exhausted from getting ready and visiting. My oldest daughter and I had a little fit of the giggles tonight - love that. Her younger sister had the sense to go to bed right after the kids. And I'm up after midnight - no sense at all.

Sleep well - sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes you have to see it yourself to know if it's ok. Now you won't have to worry about the boys out there.
> 
> I went back to work and feel almost 100%. Lots to be grateful for.


Yes that is what Dh said.
I am so glad you are feeling better. What did the dr. say was the problem?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My cousin sent this to me. I told her I was posting it for you.
> 
> CAN YOU UNFOLD THE ROSEBUD
> 
> ...


I need to remember this. Thanks Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, your next new toilet?
> http://www.newslinq.com/self-cleaning-toilet-seat/


She probably already has it. She is up to date. Don't you know?
It made me dizzy. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm here, but leaving now. DD#1, DD#2 and SIL, and 5 kiddos here, the other kids are at DS's. We went there this afternoon for swimming and dinner. So nice of them to do that for everyone. It helped the girls after traveling to get here.
> 
> Finally finished and handed pictures over to my son to make the slide show. Flowers arrived, thanks for daughters - a field of daises spending the night in a big bucket to be arranged in vases tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What a great day. Get in the bed girl you need your rest for tomorrow. Have a fun day and tell us all about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/NationInDistress/photos/a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353/688493394614825/?type=1&pnref=story


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you are having a good time.


Jokim,
I hope you are having a good time too. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I come? The food sounds delish!


Me too!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you are all resting up after a hectic week &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you are all resting up after a hectic week ♥


Yes, resting. Bit lonely. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We went to church. I am going to spending the after trying to start my shawl. Ripping it first. Grrrr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to church. I am going to spending the after trying to start my shawl. Ripping it first. Grrrr.


I take a deep breath and rip. The way I see it is - do it right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isaiah 5:20 &#9658;

New International Version
Woe to those who call evil good and good evil, who put darkness for light and light for darkness, who put bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isaiah 5:20 ►
> 
> New International Version
> Woe to those who call evil good and good evil, who put darkness for light and light for darkness, who put bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter.


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey all hope all are well and happy spent day with boot cuffs rip rip rip. 

But think I have gotten them the way I want them

All for now have a good day all.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to church. I am going to spending the after trying to start my shawl. Ripping it first. Grrrr.


We went to church too. Went to lunch with DD1 and had our birthday celebration. Now home knitting. I have ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted until I am sick of the green vest. Nothing has taken this long to complete that I have worked on. I am worried it is too big, but wanted it oversized. It's too late to chuck it. Anyway, I sympathize with your need to rip. It will be awhile before I tackle a project with multiple cable designs again. That's all I can say I have learned. Tomorrow, I will begin making sauerkraut. I have 8 lg. cabbages in my garden needing attention.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We went to church too. Went to lunch with DD1 and had our birthday celebration. Now home knitting. I have ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted until I am sick of the green vest. Nothing has taken this long to complete that I have worked on. I am worried it is too big, but wanted it oversized. It's too late to chuck it. Anyway, I sympathize with your need to rip. It will be awhile before I tackle a project with multiple cable designs again. That's all I can say I have learned. Tomorrow, I will begin making sauerkraut. I have 8 lg. cabbages in my garden needing attention.


I made a sweater for my husband that was absolutely huge. I brought it to a seamstress and she sewed and then cut off the extra. It fits perfectly.

I admire that you will make sauerkraut. I tried years ago and ruined what I made.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This will make you smile.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153508011014749


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all

Very upset with George Stephanopoulos talking to the president of Planned Parenthood. He called the aborted child 'material'. I almost threw up how dismissive and disengaged he was talking about the fetus; especially since he has two daughters. Wonder how he would react while his wife was pregnant and called his unborn child 'material'? What a pig.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello all
> 
> Very upset with George Stephanopoulos talking to the president of Planned Parenthood. He called the aborted child 'material'. I almost threw up how dismissive and disengaged he was talking about the fetus; especially since he has two daughters. Wonder how he would react while his wife was pregnant and called his unborn child 'material'? What a pig.


Disgusting!
http://www.facebook.com/sarahpalin/photos/a.10150723283643588.424640.24718773587/10153515752463588/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/sec-of-state-john-kerry-reveals-daughter-married-iranian-american-with-extensive-ties-to-iran/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

uly 26

Relax and let Me lead you through this day. I have everything under control: My control. You tend to peer anxiously into the day that is before you, trying to figure out what to do, and when. Meanwhile, the phone or the doorbell rings, and you have to reshuffle your plans. All that planning ties you up in knots and distracts you from Me. Attentiveness to Me is not only for your quiet time, but for all your time. As you look to Me, I show you what to do now and next.

Vast quantities of time and energy are wasted in obsessive planning. When you let Me direct your steps, you are set free to enjoy Me and to find what I have prepared for you this day.

I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go; I will counsel you and watch over you.
Psalm 32:8

Direct me in the path of your commands, for there I find delight.
Psalm 119:35

Let the morning bring me word of your unfailing love, for I have put my trust in you. Show me the way I should go, for to you I lift up my soul.
Psalm 143:8


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon and tonight knitting boot cuff. Little bit confused but have design down just pick up wrong st.s so will have to rip out but not tonight. Yeah WCK it is working like I want.
> 
> Saw a st. pattern will be using on the bottom to. using ICord . Hope it works.
> 
> headache left as I took asprin . It had to be sinus headache. Yeah one less thing to see Dr. for.


Sorry I missed you last night Yarnie, but glad your headache cleared up. :thumbup: on the boot cuffs, I can't wait to see them! The icord sounds like a nice feature.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello all
> 
> Very upset with George Stephanopoulos talking to the president of Planned Parenthood. He called the aborted child 'material'. I almost threw up how dismissive and disengaged he was talking about the fetus; especially since he has two daughters. Wonder how he would react while his wife was pregnant and called his unborn child 'material'? What a pig.


Why yes he is scum bag is he not. He must of forgotten he was child material once too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to church. I am going to spending the after trying to start my shawl. Ripping it first. Grrrr.


How did it go with the shawl? We had a nice day, friends came over for dinner at 1 pm and we had a great visit. I made your favourite food -shrimp - for dinner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey all hope all are well and happy spent day with boot cuffs rip rip rip.
> 
> But think I have gotten them the way I want them
> 
> All for now have a good day all.


We're getting good at ripping :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry I missed you last night Yarnie, but glad your headache cleared up. :thumbup: on the boot cuffs, I can't wait to see them! The icord sounds like a nice feature.


Oh just wait, found something else I want to try.So was doing it on larger needles to see what pattern was like. But I have fewer stitchs then what is called for in patteren so I am trying it with less sts. So may not do ICord but may still use it.

You do know I have lost my mind. I have about 6 books with knitting patterns in them. So I see one and oh I can do that I like that. Then I do it and I say I don't like that why did I do that. The yarn is getting a work out. 
:roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We went to church too. Went to lunch with DD1 and had our birthday celebration. Now home knitting. I have ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted until I am sick of the green vest. Nothing has taken this long to complete that I have worked on. I am worried it is too big, but wanted it oversized. It's too late to chuck it. Anyway, I sympathize with your need to rip. It will be awhile before I tackle a project with multiple cable designs again. That's all I can say I have learned. Tomorrow, I will begin making sauerkraut. I have 8 lg. cabbages in my garden needing attention.


You'll have a busy day shredding all that cabbage. My Mom made a really good sauerkraut, but I haven't had any for a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Disgusting!
> http://www.facebook.com/sarahpalin/photos/a.10150723283643588.424640.24718773587/10153515752463588/?type=1&theater


yes very


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> uly 26
> 
> Relax and let Me lead you through this day. I have everything under control: My control. You tend to peer anxiously into the day that is before you, trying to figure out what to do, and when. Meanwhile, the phone or the doorbell rings, and you have to reshuffle your plans. All that planning ties you up in knots and distracts you from Me. Attentiveness to Me is not only for your quiet time, but for all your time. As you look to Me, I show you what to do now and next.
> 
> ...


thank you CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry I missed you last night Yarnie, but glad your headache cleared up. :thumbup: on the boot cuffs, I can't wait to see them! The icord sounds like a nice feature.


not completely still havae a bit of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did it go with the shawl? We had a nice day, friends came over for dinner at 1 pm and we had a great visit. I made your favourite food -shrimp - for dinner.


I tore the shawl up and I think I am on the right track now. Markers are very important. Lesson learned
I am glad you were able to entertain after being so sick this past week. You needed a good visit to revive you.
Yummy shrimp.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just wait, found something else I want to try.So was doing it on larger needles to see what pattern was like. But I have fewer stitchs then what is called for in patteren so I am trying it with less sts. So may not do ICord but may still use it.
> 
> You do know I have lost my mind. I have about 6 books with knitting patterns in them. So I see one and oh I can do that I like that. Then I do it and I say I don't like that why did I do that. The yarn is getting a work out.
> :roll:


If you have lost you mind so have I. I am sticking with this pattern but not in love with the yarn. :shock: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/sec-of-state-john-kerry-reveals-daughter-married-iranian-american-with-extensive-ties-to-iran/


I remember reading about that last year but had forgotten about it. I wonder how his in-laws are connected to the Iranian govt?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> uly 26
> 
> Relax and let Me lead you through this day. I have everything under control: My control. You tend to peer anxiously into the day that is before you, trying to figure out what to do, and when. Meanwhile, the phone or the doorbell rings, and you have to reshuffle your plans. All that planning ties you up in knots and distracts you from Me. Attentiveness to Me is not only for your quiet time, but for all your time. As you look to Me, I show you what to do now and next.
> 
> ...


That's so true, all the daily distractions that shift my focus. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just wait, found something else I want to try.So was doing it on larger needles to see what pattern was like. But I have fewer stitchs then what is called for in patteren so I am trying it with less sts. So may not do ICord but may still use it.
> 
> You do know I have lost my mind. I have about 6 books with knitting patterns in them. So I see one and oh I can do that I like that. Then I do it and I say I don't like that why did I do that. The yarn is getting a work out.
> :roll:


I know what you mean!! Too many choices.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not completely still havae a bit of it.


  sometimes scalp massage and massage on back of neck helps me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you have lost you mind so have I. I am sticking with this pattern but not in love with the yarn. :shock: :roll:


What yarn are you using?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll have a busy day shredding all that cabbage. My Mom made a really good sauerkraut, but I haven't had any for a long time.


I have never had homemade sauerkraut. That is a lot of work for KC.
My Daddy used to grow big heads of cabbage
but I only fried it up or made slaw. I miss his homegrown veggies. I am not as good as he was. Only a few tomatoes this year . My cucumbers are going to be late but only a few plants.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember reading about that last year but had forgotten about it. I wonder how his in-laws are connected to the Iranian govt?


I don't remember who they are connected.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What yarn are you using?


Homestead by Lion Brand. No LYS here so only Walmart. I needed yarn now so I couldn't wait.
:shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

That says it all and the Iran deal . 

I wonder why he never metnions his mother. See he was in Kenya and talk about his father. 

Have never heard him once mention his mother. His grandparents and father.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That says it all and the Iran deal .
> 
> I wonder why he never metnions his mother. See he was in Kenya and talk about his father.
> 
> Have never heard him once mention his mother. His grandparents and father.


You are right he doesn't talk about his mother much.
I saw where the president of Kenya didn't agree with him about abortion.
What is he trying to sale in Kenya? What is the point in his being there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Joeys for copying that for me. Make is more real to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey did you see one of the men in Wisconsin senate is bring up a bill to stop plan parenthood from getting funding. HOpe it passes.

The excuse from plan parenthood about how there will then be no help for women. Right there will be no money flowing in with baby parts being sold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right he doesn't talk about his mother much.
> I saw where the president of Kenya didn't agree with him about abortion.
> What is he trying to sale in Kenya? What is the point in his being there?


Because his father who was born there and still has relative living there. So he gets his worship from there that he is not getting here any more.

You know he has an uncle living out east who is in this country illegal and is collecting welfare. You would think he would want to help his uncle who is in the United States would you not. It is his fathers brother.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We went to church too. Went to lunch with DD1 and had our birthday celebration. Now home knitting. I have ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted, ripped and knitted until I am sick of the green vest. Nothing has taken this long to complete that I have worked on. I am worried it is too big, but wanted it oversized. It's too late to chuck it. Anyway, I sympathize with your need to rip. It will be awhile before I tackle a project with multiple cable designs again. That's all I can say I have learned. Tomorrow, I will begin making sauerkraut. I have 8 lg. cabbages in my garden needing attention.


Lady hope the sweater turns out o.k. in the end.

Oh my gosh sauerkraut too. Now that I would not even try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite all off to bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

July 27

Hope is a golden cord connecting you to heaven. This cord helps you hold your head up high, even when multiple trials are buffeting you. I never leave your side, and I never let go of your hand. But without the cord of hope, your head may slump and your feet may shuffle as you journey uphill with Me. Hope lifts your perspective from your weary feet to the glorious view you can see from the high road. You are reminded that the road were traveling together is ultimately a highway to heaven. When you consider this radiant destination, the roughness or smoothness of the road ahead becomes much less significant. I am training you to hold in your heart a dual focus: My continual Presence and the hope of heaven.

Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.
Romans 12:12

But since we belong to the day, let us be self-controlled, putting on faith and love as a breastplate, and the hope of salvation as a helmet.
1 Thessalonians 5:8

God did this so that, by two unchangeable things in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have fled to take hold of the hope offered to us may be greatly encouraged. We have this hope as an anchor for the soul, firm and secure. It enters the inner sanctuary behind the curtain.
Hebrews 6:1819


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon did you make it thru the weekend?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That says it all and the Iran deal .
> 
> I wonder why he never metnions his mother. See he was in Kenya and talk about his father.
> 
> Have never heard him once mention his mother. His grandparents and father.


He only spoke of his mother when he needed to use her story to sell Obamacare, which turned out to be a lie as well. Then again, she is his white side. That about sums it up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had homemade sauerkraut. That is a lot of work for KC.
> My Daddy used to grow big heads of cabbage
> but I only fried it up or made slaw. I miss his homegrown veggies. I am not as good as he was. Only a few tomatoes this year . My cucumbers are going to be late but only a few plants.


Sauerkraut is very easy to make, but you need a large crock. I use my food processor to shred the cabbage. Then you layer it with Kosher salt. I press it down as I go, cabbage, salt, cabbage, salt. The last layer is salt. Then, I take a clean dinner plate and fit it into the top of the crock. I place a large ZipLoc bag filled with of water on top of the plate ( I double bag it). The water presses the cabbage down. Then, I cover the entire top of the crock with plastic and put a large rubber and around the crock. The crock will rest under a table out of the heat for six weeks. Then I put it in jars and process it. As you use a jar, rinse it in a colander first. Homemade sauerkraut is more salty than store bought, but rinsing it makes it the same.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

DIY yarn winder made from lego; in her case necessity was the mother of invention!

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=n87mi4qbc0hq2rvvpajclfh2n3&topic=21252.0


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was anniversary celebration Bonnie? Are the family still with you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DIY yarn winder made from lego; in her case necessity was the mother of invention!
> 
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=n87mi4qbc0hq2rvvpajclfh2n3&topic=21252.0


Maybe Matthew can make this for Mimi. DD just told me she is cleaning his room tomorrow and throwing the legos away. Maybe he can find enough under his bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe Matthew can make this for Mimi. DD just told me she is cleaning his room tomorrow and throwing the legos away. Maybe he can find enough under his bed.


 :thumbup: Good use of lego!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm back for a minute. Our party was so much fun! The kids did a wonderful job with everything. 

We are all exhausted - they went to White Water today. I don't know how they did it. I took a little nap. DH hurt his back last week - helping the plumber! - so he's trying to take it easy. More later.....I haven't read past p. 36. I'll have to catch up when the family moves to their next stop on Wednesday.

I hope everyone's been well. It's after midnight - sweet dreams.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nite all off to bed.


Well............good morning

Yikes, where did yesterday go? Did get my haircut and my nails done. Had a spare key for my car made. But when I got home I started to get a splitting headache. I hardly ever get headaches, so maybe it was the thunderstorms that were around us causing it. Took some Tylenol immediately and it went away.

Have a ton of 'stuff' to do today. Need to pack my clothes, and organize all the stuff I need to bring to the rental house. I have forgotten how much stuff you have to bring when you rent a place. But I thought my parents would be more comfortable there than in a hotel. Thank goodness I have a big SUV that I can load up. But as you all know, it is the packing to come home that is the really awful part.

ttfn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm back for a minute. Our party was so much fun! The kids did a wonderful job with everything.
> 
> We are all exhausted - they went to White Water today. I don't know how they did it. I took a little nap. DH hurt his back last week - helping the plumber! - so he's trying to take it easy. More later.....I haven't read past p. 36. I'll have to catch up when the family moves to their next stop on Wednesday.
> 
> I hope everyone's been well. It's after midnight - sweet dreams.


How can you stay up till after 12 lady. Sounds like you had a good time and all is well.

Except for Hubby and back. Hope that gets better with time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bon, Glad you are enjoying yourself with your family!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well............good morning
> 
> Yikes, where did yesterday go? Did get my haircut and my nails done. Had a spare key for my car made. But when I got home I started to get a splitting headache. I hardly ever get headaches, so maybe it was the thunderstorms that were around us causing it. Took some Tylenol immediately and it went away.
> 
> ...


I bet you look gorgeous with a haircut and nails. You are busy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well............good morning
> 
> Yikes, where did yesterday go? Did get my haircut and my nails done. Had a spare key for my car made. But when I got home I started to get a splitting headache. I hardly ever get headaches, so maybe it was the thunderstorms that were around us causing it. Took some Tylenol immediately and it went away.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have everything under control.

Your a good daughter looking after your parents the way you do.

Don't pack to the point that you can't see through back window. Sounds like the SUV was a good choce.

Had to get a hair cut yesterday too. Was told never to get hair cut on Monday as the ladies would be tried from weekend. But had one that must have relax as a good cut this time. Got the bowl cut as usual. Lovely just like when mom cut my hair a child.

Have safe trip and enjoy . Hope you don't forget anything with renting house. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how aare you? Not much longer before you can move into new house.

This summer is going fast well for me at least. My gosh almost Aug .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how aare you? Not much longer before you can move into new house.
> 
> This summer is going fast well for me at least. My gosh almost Aug .


HI YL,

Yes, we close on Aug. 7th and begin the move then. Main movers come on Aug. 10th. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm back for a minute. Our party was so much fun! The kids did a wonderful job with everything.
> 
> We are all exhausted - they went to White Water today. I don't know how they did it. I took a little nap. DH hurt his back last week - helping the plumber! - so he's trying to take it easy. More later.....I haven't read past p. 36. I'll have to catch up when the family moves to their next stop on Wednesday.
> 
> I hope everyone's been well. It's after midnight - sweet dreams.


Are you going to put some of the pics on FB? I would love to see them. It nice to hear you had a great party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> HI YL,
> 
> Yes, we close on Aug. 7th and begin the move then. Main movers come on Aug. 10th. Thank you for asking.


That is exciting to have a new home. The time has gone by fast. I guess you got the floors fixed? It is going to be beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our education system is doomed if there are many more teachers like this out there. No wonder parents opt for private or home schooling and N. American students are falling behind their international counterparts

http://www.newslinq.com/detention-letter/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh. He admits he is from Kenya!http://www.wnd.com/2015/07/obama-im-the-1st-kenyan-american-president/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our education system is doomed if there are many more teachers like this out there. No wonder parents opt for private or home schooling and N. American students are falling behind their international counterparts
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/detention-letter/


That sounds like my middle gs. I can see teachers doing that here. They are ruled by the liberals and common core.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is exciting to have a new home. The time has gone by fast. I guess you got the floors fixed? It is going to be beautiful!


You have such a good memory. Yes, floors are wonderful. Time does fly by, doesn't it! Moving in two weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have such a good memory. Yes, floors are wonderful. Time does fly by, doesn't it! Moving in two weeks.


Please send me more pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please send me more pics. :thumbup:


See PM.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

now have a brace on hand and two frozen moles. Said no fracture but muscle maybe so brace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our education system is doomed if there are many more teachers like this out there. No wonder parents opt for private or home schooling and N. American students are falling behind their international counterparts
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/detention-letter/


It does say a lot about our education system . It is coing to get worst with common core now excepted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw new video on Planned Parenthood. It is sick just sick.

Just don't undertand why ??????????????? it has been allowed and still being allowed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> now have a brace on hand and two frozen moles. Said no fracture but muscle maybe so brace.


Oh, dear YL. I missed something. Are you ok? In pain? I am so sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> now have a brace on hand and two frozen moles. Said no fracture but muscle maybe so brace.


What about the muscle in your hand? Can you knit? Sorry about the moles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm back for a minute. Our party was so much fun! The kids did a wonderful job with everything.
> 
> We are all exhausted - they went to White Water today. I don't know how they did it. I took a little nap. DH hurt his back last week - helping the plumber! - so he's trying to take it easy. More later.....I haven't read past p. 36. I'll have to catch up when the family moves to their next stop on Wednesday.
> 
> I hope everyone's been well. It's after midnight - sweet dreams.


Glad everything went well and you had a good time. Looking forward to hearing more about it when you have time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw new video on Planned Parenthood. It is sick just sick.
> 
> Just don't undertand why ??????????????? it has been allowed and still being allowed.


I started to watch but didn't have the heart to watch it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well............good morning
> 
> Yikes, where did yesterday go? Did get my haircut and my nails done. Had a spare key for my car made. But when I got home I started to get a splitting headache. I hardly ever get headaches, so maybe it was the thunderstorms that were around us causing it. Took some Tylenol immediately and it went away.
> 
> ...


Have a great holiday with your folks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> HI YL,
> 
> Yes, we close on Aug. 7th and begin the move then. Main movers come on Aug. 10th. Thank you for asking.


That's exciting LL; not too much longer to wait.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now have a brace on hand and two frozen moles. Said no fracture but muscle maybe so brace.


You finally gave in and went to the doc! Which hand is it Yarnie? Hope the brace helps you to heal quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw new video on Planned Parenthood. It is sick just sick.
> 
> Just don't undertand why ??????????????? it has been allowed and still being allowed.


I find it hard to understand how they can speak so callously about the body parts - it's like they turned off a switch in their minds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well............good morning
> 
> Yikes, where did yesterday go? Did get my haircut and my nails done. Had a spare key for my car made. But when I got home I started to get a splitting headache. I hardly ever get headaches, so maybe it was the thunderstorms that were around us causing it. Took some Tylenol immediately and it went away.
> 
> ...


Packing coming and going is a pain. That is nice of you to be so concerned about your parents comfort. It will all be worth the trouble.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi CB, how was your day? I got caught up on my accounts for end of 2nd quarter today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I find it hard to understand how they can speak so callously about the body parts - it's like they turned off a switch in their minds.


I know what you mean. It like they are talking like a butcher in the meat market. Sadist thing ever!
Who would have dreamed it would come to this? http://www.facebook.com/JaySekulow . Jay Sekulow is good for info about the defunding of PP. The sooner the better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB, how was your day? I got caught up on my accounts for end of 2nd quarter today.


Today was hot. I think it made it to 100 today. We are suppose to have a cool front at the end of the week 94. So humid here. You drip when you are out a few minutes. 
I know you are happy you are caught up on your accounts. 
How is business doing during the summer?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was hot. I think it made it to 100 today. We are suppose to have a cool front at the end of the week 94. So humid here. You drip when you are out a few minutes.
> I know you are happy you are caught up on your accounts.
> How is business doing during the summer?


Business is always slower in the summer and this year we've had so many hot days that my knitting has slowed down too. The first delivery of the new fall yarns will arrive on either Fri or next Tue (Mon is a holdiay for us).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2015/07/28/obama-id-make-an-awesome-third-term-president-you-know-n2031421?utm_source=thfbp&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=thupdate


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've been reading a bit about Bernie Sanders since he seems to be giving Hillary a good challenge. I found this article interesting; claims that the middle class has not actually declined if you factor after tax income and family size into the definition.

I think our buying power has declined in some areas but has grown in others, especially in electronics and other consumer goods. I have to do a little more research on this theory and give it some more thought. Other thoughts?

http://fee.org/anythingpeaceful/detail/bernie-sanders-thinks-the-middle-class-is-deteriorating-hes-wrong


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Business is always slower in the summer and this year we've had so many hot days that my knitting has slowed down too. The first delivery of the new fall yarns will arrive on either Fri or next Tue (Mon is a holdiay for us).


Maybe the Christmas presents knitters will start buying soon and business will pick up. I can't believe it is almost August.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK. Sweet dreams.
xx


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's exciting LL; not too much longer to wait.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear LL , Happy Birthday to you. Have many more. Have a great day! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear LL , Happy Birthday to you. Have many more. Have a great day! XX


Thank you, CB. I appreciate you thinking of me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2015/07/28/obama-id-make-an-awesome-third-term-president-you-know-n2031421?utm_source=thfbp&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=thupdate


I read that too, but then all politicians have to have a pretty big ego to get into the race to begin with.

I also read that he broke protocol by leaving the Ethiopian leader standing aimlessly before the media while he went on a long rant about GOP contenders and USA domestic politics instead of the purpose of meeting to talk about aid and development in Ethiopia! Definitely not the time or the place.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear LL , Happy Birthday to you. Have many more. Have a great day! XX


Happy Birthday LL! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you, WCK!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read that too, but then all politicians have to have a pretty big ego to get into the race to begin with.
> 
> I also read that he broke protocol by leaving the Ethiopian leader standing aimlessly before the media while he went on a long rant about GOP contenders and USA domestic politics instead of the purpose of meeting to talk about aid and development in Ethiopia! Definitely not the time or the place.


That is what I said to myself when I heard him talking. He thinks he is still running for office. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I appreciate you thinking of me!


Happy Birthday LL. Do something fun for yourself on your B-day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Birthday LL. Do something fun for yourself on your B-day.


Thank you, Solo!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I read that too, but then all politicians have to have a pretty big ego to get into the race to begin with.
> 
> I also read that he broke protocol by leaving the Ethiopian leader standing aimlessly before the media while he went on a long rant about GOP contenders and USA domestic politics instead of the purpose of meeting to talk about aid and development in Ethiopia! Definitely not the time or the place.


I agree WCK. How presidential was Obama being when he berated Huckabee over Huckabee's stance on the Iran deal? How presidential is it to criticize or bash Republicans wherever and whenever he feels like it? Trump's critics constantly say he isn't presidential material, but our President doesn't seem to care when his behavior is unbecoming to the office he holds. As usual, the left and MSM have their blinders on and will dismiss this behavior as a non issue and at the same time complain about Trump. Typical double standard.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello all
> 
> Very upset with George Stephanopoulos talking to the president of Planned Parenthood. He called the aborted child 'material'. I almost threw up how dismissive and disengaged he was talking about the fetus; especially since he has two daughters. Wonder how he would react while his wife was pregnant and called his unborn child 'material'? What a pig.


Yes, George is a hateful man as he really stirred up things in Indiana when he interviewed our Gov. Pence! I've sent email after email to ABC about this hateful twirp & now this comment disgusts me even more!

Meanwhile back to sending ABC emails about hateful Democrat George!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree WCK. How presidential was Obama being when he berated Huckabee over Huckabee's stance on the Iran deal? How presidential is it to criticize or bash Republicans wherever and whenever he feels like it? Trump's critics constantly say he isn't presidential material, but our President doesn't seem to care when his behavior is unbecoming to the office he holds. As usual, the left and MSM have their blinders on and will dismiss this behavior as a non issue and at the same time complain about Trump. Typical double standard.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Solo!


Happy BD to a wonderful lady! Best wishes. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Purple Shadow said:


> Just as well off. It was highly and deceptively edited.
> 
> Bottom line is, Planned Parenthood is not illegally selling baby parts. The organization is donating fetal tissue and being reimbursed for transportation costs, which is standard across the medical field. Their guidelines for such procedures are carried out just like every other high-quality health care provider, with full, appropriate consent from patients, under the highest ethical and legal standards, and *with no financial benefit for the patient or Planned Parenthood*.
> 
> Once again the Right is depending upon and utilizing the stupidity of it's constitutions to rile up their irrational fears ... which can't be alleved, because ultimately you're all too stupid to distinguish between facts and fear based innuendo and deceit.


I beg to differ with your opinion as the news did show those women talking about the baby parts that brought the highest price! The "right" is not "stirring" up anything as facts are facts so get your facts right before blaming others!

You were not invited here so scram! I know who you are so go away! Admin wants you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy BD to a wonderful lady! Best wishes. Hugs, Janie


Thank you, Janie. My new neighbors have been wonderful to me. I got a bouquet of flowers from one and Prosecco and plant from another. My DH is taking me out to dinner. When we get back, I bought a small cheesecake and will get wine and call neighbors out for dessert.

Wish you were here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ with your opinion as the news did show those women talking about the baby parts that brought the highest price! The "right" is not "stirring" up anything as facts are facts so get your facts right before blaming others!
> 
> You were not invited here so scram! I know who you are so go away! Admin wants you!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


VL is back.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, LL. I hope it is a good one. Drink some wine and eat cake!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday, LL. I hope it is a good one. Drink some wine and eat cake!


I will. I bought a cake. I wanted a rich chocolate or a rich yellow. I got a cheesecake for my DH.

Actually, the best cake I ever had was from Costco. Unbelievable. I could have eaten the whole thing. That is what I want the next time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree WCK. How presidential was Obama being when he berated Huckabee over Huckabee's stance on the Iran deal? How presidential is it to criticize or bash Republicans wherever and whenever he feels like it? Trump's critics constantly say he isn't presidential material, but our President doesn't seem to care when his behavior is unbecoming to the office he holds. As usual, the left and MSM have their blinders on and will dismiss this behavior as a non issue and at the same time complain about Trump. Typical double standard.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janie. My new neighbors have been wonderful to me. I got a bouquet of flowers from one and Prosecco and plant from another. My DH is taking me out to dinner. When we get back, I bought a small cheesecake and will get wine and call neighbors out for dessert.
> 
> Wish you were here.


That is wonderful your neighbors did that for you. 
Enjoy your cake with them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read that too, but then all politicians have to have a pretty big ego to get into the race to begin with.
> 
> I also read that he broke protocol by leaving the Ethiopian leader standing aimlessly before the media while he went on a long rant about GOP contenders and USA domestic politics instead of the purpose of meeting to talk about aid and development in Ethiopia! Definitely not the time or the place.


He is such a child. But then again, Michelle felt superior enough to touch the Queen. Losers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janie. My new neighbors have been wonderful to me. I got a bouquet of flowers from one and Prosecco and plant from another. My DH is taking me out to dinner. When we get back, I bought a small cheesecake and will get wine and call neighbors out for dessert.
> 
> Wish you were here.


Sounds like a great way to end the day LL. Enjoy sharing the treats with your neighbours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful your neighbors did that for you.
> Enjoy your cake with them.


We drank wine on the sidewalk and ate the cake. Fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is such a child. But then again, Michelle felt superior enough to touch the Queen. Losers


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great way to end the day LL. Enjoy sharing the treats with your neighbours.


Yes, nice day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

cute
http://www.facebook.com/1047TheFish/photos/a.377320576862.167477.56898376862/10152073171696863/?type=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ProLifeAlliance/photos/a.153781571335145.28267.145170355529600/937806029599358/?type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful your neighbors did that for you.
> Enjoy your cake with them.


Yes, I agree - very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ProLifeAlliance/photos/a.153781571335145.28267.145170355529600/937806029599358/?type=1&theater


Sickening. The truth always comes out eventually. Now we're beginning to see what PP really is, the kind of people and mindset behind it. I hope we'll see what kind of people support it when they too are disgusted by these practices and drop their support.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I appreciate you thinking of me!


Happy birthday, LL! Sounds you like had a great time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Hope you have a wonderful day.


That's perfect!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today.
http://www.facebook.com/ChiefKeithMonahan/photos/a.263833193655332.62290.113587198679933/907893352582643/?type=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> cute
> http://www.facebook.com/1047TheFish/photos/a.377320576862.167477.56898376862/10152073171696863/?type=1


   that was adorable


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today.
> http://www.facebook.com/ChiefKeithMonahan/photos/a.263833193655332.62290.113587198679933/907893352582643/?type=1


Wow - I hope you stayed inside with the ac.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple Shadow said:


> Just as well off. It was highly and deceptively edited.
> 
> Bottom line is, Planned Parenthood is not illegally selling baby parts. The organization is donating fetal tissue and being reimbursed for transportation costs, which is standard across the medical field. Their guidelines for such procedures are carried out just like every other high-quality health care provider, with full, appropriate consent from patients, under the highest ethical and legal standards, and *with no financial benefit for the patient or Planned Parenthood*.
> 
> Once again the Right is depending upon and utilizing the stupidity of it's constitutions to rile up their irrational fears ... which can't be alleved, because ultimately you're all too stupid to distinguish between facts and fear based innuendo and deceit.


No, you are the one being fooled by the innuendo and deceit of PP.

No, the people behind PP are hoping that a technicality will save their sorry butts. One person gave this description: a person comes into the PP "clinic," pays for the privilege of being there, and then, when the baby is killed, pulled out, and sliced like a chicken, the person who has just paid "for the privilege of being there" is offered some of the parts "for free." Right. The money was just for the honor of being there, their ticket to the show.

Second choice: The money is used only for shipping and "handling." "Handling" would be the killing of the baby, removal of the baby from the mother, examination of for the baby's body for acceptable parts - making sure that little baby Cindy's liver isn't damaged and that baby Isaac's "extremities" are "intact." Then, the package is addressed for shipping, to be used in experimentation that does not actually require FETAL cells at all.

This is sickness, people. This is depraved, heartless, perverted, and soulless behavior performed - without regret or hesitation - by depraved, heartless, perverted, and soulless people - FOR MONEY - on women who find themselves alone and and who feel unable to seek other options and on their innocent and helpless babies.

Period.

By the way, you lost the "highest legal and moral standards" part when you killed an innocent human being. Legal does NOT mean moral. The fact that no consideration is given for pain of the victim or for the lack of basic decency in handling the remains of a murdered human being just adds fuel to the fire. Barbaric from beginning to end.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy birthday, LL! Sounds you like had a great time!


Thank you, Bon. I did.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, you are the one being fooled by the innuendo and deceit of PP.
> 
> No, the people behind PP are hoping that a technicality will save their sorry butts. One person gave this description: a person comes into the PP "clinic," pays for the privilege of being there, and then, when the baby is killed, pulled out, and sliced like a chicken, the person who has just paid "for the privilege of being there" is offered some of the parts "for free." Right. The money was just for the honor of being there, their ticket to the show.
> 
> ...


You are so right. PP hired a firm not to dispute the facts but to smear the people against PP. Wonder if Hilary thought Chelsea was genetic material when she was pregnant? If she said I am having a baby, should that not be what every woman says when she is pregnant? Not, I am having genetic material.................... They are trying to defend the indefensible by attacking the people that disagree with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, you are the one being fooled by the innuendo and deceit of PP.
> 
> No, the people behind PP are hoping that a technicality will save their sorry butts. One person gave this description: a person comes into the PP "clinic," pays for the privilege of being there, and then, when the baby is killed, pulled out, and sliced like a chicken, the person who has just paid "for the privilege of being there" is offered some of the parts "for free." Right. The money was just for the honor of being there, their ticket to the show.
> 
> ...


You are exactly right Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just ran across this song from Tom Lehrer. He wrote the song, composed the music, plays and sings - his statements back during the harrowing days of the Cold War.

This one in particular shocked me because of it's timeliness now. It even talks about a country having a bomb - but that's okay - they can't use it for 5 years. Sound familiar? Our "deal" with Iran expires in ten.

You see in this song that things haven't changed much at all. This was written in 1965!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. PP hired a firm not to dispute the facts but to smear the people against PP. Wonder if Hilary thought Chelsea was genetic material when she was pregnant? If she said I am having a baby, should that not be what every woman says when she is pregnant? Not, I am having genetic material.................... They are trying to defend the indefensible by attacking the people that disagree with them.


Thank you! I agree with you. I don't think their problem is going away. I hope not.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today.
> http://www.facebook.com/ChiefKeithMonahan/photos/a.263833193655332.62290.113587198679933/907893352582643/?type=1


CB, that's just like it is here. Stay cool GF. We are due for some rain this afternoon. I hope it will cool things down for a few days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. PP hired a firm not to dispute the facts but to smear the people against PP. Wonder if Hilary thought Chelsea was genetic material when she was pregnant? If she said I am having a baby, should that not be what every woman says when she is pregnant? Not, I am having genetic material.................... They are trying to defend the indefensible by attacking the people that disagree with them.


I read that California wants to investigate the people that broke the story, as if they have a responsibility in what PP is doing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The past few days, I have been with my daughter and her three boys on a mini-vacation in St Paul, MN. We visited the Science Museum, History Museum, and Como Park. It was surprising how little the cost, when you plan the times to visit. Only charge was at the Science Museum. Como is always free.
> 
> Then Science Museum is designed for hands-on discovery. You could spend all day there and not see everything.
> 
> It was nice that my daughter would let me off at the entrance, then park the car. I still walked a lot. I am recovering today.


Glad you had a nice time. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Vocal Lisa has returned! She keeps Admin busy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Nothing illegal was done by the ones who taped PP selling baby parts. In California, they need both parties to consent to a confidential conversation. Did you notice they were in a restaurant, eating. Therefore, it was no longer a confidential conversation, since anyone could overhear. In Colorado, only one party has to consent to the taping.
> 
> The group spent 30 months and 300 hours in research and have 9 more tapes to release.


Yes, Joey you are correct, but Vocal Lisa wants to argue! We know her well!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Vocal Lisa, this is for you! Enjoy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Vocal Lisa has returned! She keeps Admin busy!


Yup and Yup. Sicko.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You see that the brainwashing is complete in so many cases. There is no search for common ground, no understanding of the development of a human being starting at conception, no understanding of DNA and its uniqueness to each individual. 

Oh, well. While I"d love to be able to see people grasp these concepts and find the moral path, I find it often futile. However, I have seen people change their minds. My father was pro-choice when Roe v. Wade was passed and changed his mind soon after, not because of anything I said. I lived far away at the time. I think he read about the abortion doctor who left the business because he said he never witnessed regret. My father told me that when he retired and had time to spend with his new grandson (my sister's baby), he began to wonder how anyone could "hurt a sweet little baby like that." He had always loved babies and being around them. I was very impressed, but then - he was my Dad.

Knowledge is power, and the truth will always come out. And many of us believe that good will always win over evil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Nothing illegal was done by the ones who taped PP selling baby parts. In California, they need both parties to consent to a confidential conversation. Did you notice they were in a restaurant, eating. Therefore, it was no longer a confidential conversation, since anyone could overhear. In Colorado, only one party has to consent to the taping.
> 
> The group spent 30 months and 300 hours in research and have 9 more tapes to release.


That's great to know, Joey! I knew there were more, but I didn't realize there were so many. The problem is that people are so entrenched in their opinions and have for so long defended this horrid thing that they can't bear to open their minds. They won't even open their minds when science tells us that each fertilized egg has its own unique human DNA. And they won't open their eyes when they see proof of the selling of baby body parts. They say it's not illegal. Well, it sure is - even so - the fact that people are digging babies out of the womb and sectioning them off like dead chickens is bad enough without selling the parts. And they cannot open their eyes and minds and look.

It reminds me of the blind allegiance to the Clintons despite proof of their lies and bad behavior, sometimes illegal. It also reminds me of the sheep-like wailing for the poor dead lion. I believe these mourners are the same ones who support the killing of millions - MILLIONS - of human beings still so innocent, as yet unborn. Sad.

And the forbidden question is - how different are we really from ISIS? How different is the brutal killing of a baby from the brutal beheading of a one-year old? Not so very d___n different.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I will stop - I promise. This isn't supposed to be that kind of site. If you want me to delete, PM me, and I'll do it. Sorry - but this crazy world is gettin' to me.

Seriously, I will delete if a Denim friend asks me to - no hard feelings. If it's too late to delete, I will ask Admin. to do it for me.

And no more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves*
Hiya friends....back again like a bad penny. I just took an unscheduled 3 long days hiatus when some drunk hit a power pole the next county over and knocked our cable internet out.Because we have our internet/phone/cable tv bundled in - we lost the lot.
This afternoon we finally got it back.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.

You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
Plenty of room for my thick darning needles - as well as my cable needles too.
I loved making the pattern on my new desk caddy. I`m going to make larger projects with it in my kitchen.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s a beautiful full moon over a gorgeous sky in the WV mountains tonight.
It would make a stunning desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya friends....back again like a bad penny. I just took an unscheduled 3 long days hiatus when some drunk hit a power pole the next county over and knocked our cable internet out.Because we have our internet/phone/cable tv bundled in - we lost the lot.
> This afternoon we finally got it back.


Welcome back!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.
> 
> You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
> The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The past few days, I have been with my daughter and her three boys on a mini-vacation in St Paul, MN. We visited the Science Museum, History Museum, and Como Park. It was surprising how little the cost, when you plan the times to visit. Only charge was at the Science Museum. Como is always free.
> 
> Then Science Museum is designed for hands-on discovery. You could spend all day there and not see everything.
> 
> It was nice that my daughter would let me off at the entrance, then park the car. I still walked a lot. I am recovering today.


Wonderful that you could share the experience with your grands. I bet they loved the Science Museum.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You see that the brainwashing is complete in so many cases. There is no search for common ground, no understanding of the development of a human being starting at conception, no understanding of DNA and its uniqueness to each individual.
> 
> Oh, well. While I"d love to be able to see people grasp these concepts and find the moral path, I find it often futile. However, I have seen people change their minds. My father was pro-choice when Roe v. Wade was passed and changed his mind soon after, not because of anything I said. I lived far away at the time. I think he read about the abortion doctor who left the business because he said he never witnessed regret. My father told me that when he retired and had time to spend with his new grandson (my sister's baby), he began to wonder how anyone could "hurt a sweet little baby like that." He had always loved babies and being around them. I was very impressed, but then - he was my Dad.
> 
> Knowledge is power, and the truth will always come out. And many of us believe that good will always win over evil.


I agree with you that it is a form of brain washing to use the terms genetic material or to say a fetus isn't fully human. History has lots of examples where people are made to be less than human to justify things like slavery, genocide, apartheid and other forms of abuse.

Most medical procedures require informed consent, but that doesn't seem to apply to abortion where the facts are glossed over. When I've had surgical procedures, I was shown the scan with affected areas highlighted and was told exactly what/how would be done. I think this is rejected in the case of abortion because presenting an accurate description would make it less likely that a woman would continue with the procedure.

My views of abortion have also changed since the 70's. There have been so many advancements in neo-natal care and fetal surgeries and other in-utero treatments. Technology has given us the ability to learn more about fetal development, which has led to a growing number of medical professionals who will not participate in abortion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Very similar to the experiments, of the Third Reich, on the human body of the Jews. They said they humans would benefit from their knowledge gained in the experiments. I do believe PP is saying the same thing.


Yes, that's what they're saying. Dr. Ben Carson said the other night that they do not need FETAL tissue for these experiments. I know they don't need fetal stem cells. They found out that adult stem cells work just as well. They're in it for the money, don't you think?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's great to know, Joey! I knew there were more, but I didn't realize there were so many. The problem is that people are so entrenched in their opinions and have for so long defended this horrid thing that they can't bear to open their minds. They won't even open their minds when science tells us that each fertilized egg has its own unique human DNA. And they won't open their eyes when they see proof of the selling of baby body parts. They say it's not illegal. Well, it sure is - even so - the fact that people are digging babies out of the womb and sectioning them off like dead chickens is bad enough without selling the parts. And they cannot open their eyes and minds and look.
> 
> It reminds me of the blind allegiance to the Clintons despite proof of their lies and bad behavior, sometimes illegal. It also reminds me of the sheep-like wailing for the poor dead lion. I believe these mourners are the same ones who support the killing of millions - MILLIONS - of human beings still so innocent, as yet unborn. Sad.
> 
> And the forbidden question is - how different are we really from ISIS? How different is the brutal killing of a baby from the brutal beheading of a one-year old? Not so very d___n different.


Their lawyers might be able to protect them from the "trafficking" claims, but the overall info from the videos makes it clear that "harvesting" human tissue is an important part of PP's business plan. They are willing to change how they perform abortions to meet the buyers' requests; they will target specific patients to fulfill a buyer's customized order; they provide tissue to profitable businesses (not just non-profit researchers). They have labs, equipment and staff set up specifically for "harvesting" tissue. They sign long term "procurement" contracts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Very similar to the experiments, of the Third Reich, on the human body of the Jews. They said they humans would benefit from their knowledge gained in the experiments. I do believe PP is saying the same thing.


It's frightening how similar some of the words are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya friends....back again like a bad penny. I just took an unscheduled 3 long days hiatus when some drunk hit a power pole the next county over and knocked our cable internet out.Because we have our internet/phone/cable tv bundled in - we lost the lot.
> This afternoon we finally got it back.


Hi Wendy, glad you've got your connections back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.
> 
> You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
> The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
> ...


It looks great and you've got so much in there :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a beautiful full moon over a gorgeous sky in the WV mountains tonight.
> It would make a stunning desktop wallpaper.


It's beautiful; I love moon shots.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.
> 
> You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
> The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
> ...


Very nice, WendyBee! Is the blue/yellow combination a favorite of yours? It's a pretty combination and I like the pattern, too. The markers on the side are cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a beautiful full moon over a gorgeous sky in the WV mountains tonight.
> It would make a stunning desktop wallpaper.


Yes, it would. So peaceful - lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that it is a form of brain washing to use the terms genetic material or to say a fetus isn't fully human. History has lots of examples where people are made to be less than human to justify things like slavery, genocide, apartheid and other forms of abuse.
> 
> Most medical procedures require informed consent, but that doesn't seem to apply to abortion where the facts are glossed over. When I've had surgical procedures, I was shown the scan with affected areas highlighted and was told exactly what/how would be done. I think this is rejected in the case of abortion because presenting an accurate description would make it less likely that a woman would continue with the procedure.
> 
> My views of abortion have also changed since the 70's. There have been so many advancements in neo-natal care and fetal surgeries and other in-utero treatments. Technology has given us the ability to learn more about fetal development, which has led to a growing number of medical professionals who will not participate in abortion.


Science has done a lot to help babies. The surgeries in-utero are amazing, I agree. I think that eventually science will make it clear without a doubt when life begins. In my opinion, it already has shown us that. Others may need more information.

That's the common ground I find - that as we know more, the truth will be clear - one way or the other.

For me, there is already enough evidence. Even before I first heard of abortion, I felt that we do not have the right to take a human life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Their lawyers might be able to protect them from the "trafficking" claims, but the overall info from the videos makes it clear that "harvesting" human tissue is an important part of PP's business plan. They are willing to change how they perform abortions to meet the buyers' requests; they will target specific patients to fulfill a buyer's customized order; they provide tissue to profitable businesses (not just non-profit researchers). They have labs, equipment and staff set up specifically for "harvesting" tissue. They sign long term "procurement" contracts.


You are exactly right on everything I've heard, and you know more about it than I do. I know you are a devoted champion for the right to life for all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.
> 
> You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
> The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
> ...


You are the busy WeBee.

:-D 
Your old desk caddy is really worn from using it. I love the new pattern. It will be put to good use I am sure. I don't blame you for wanting to make new projects with that pattern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is cooler today 82 so far with less humidity, Yesterday was so terrible. I had taken my mother uptown for shopping then ran home to get ready for my GS's birthday.then back to feed my DB's dog , then pick up Mama for the birthday party here. Long sentence with alot of thens.  An hour after the party I tried to get on the computer and I starting getting a sick headache. I took my meds and went to bed. I am so thankful to have a break in the weather. I think the heat brought on the headache. I am almost over it today.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice, WendyBee! Is the blue/yellow combination a favorite of yours? It's a pretty combination and I like the pattern, too. The markers on the side are cute.


Thanks bon. The blue with yellow trim is the same colours as the WVU Mountaineers flag. I used the blue and yellow for the afghan I entered into the WV state fair, and had leftover yarn so I decided to make another desk caddy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks Lucy. SO sorry I missed your Birthday. I hope you had a good one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that it is a form of brain washing to use the terms genetic material or to say a fetus isn't fully human. History has lots of examples where people are made to be less than human to justify things like slavery, genocide, apartheid and other forms of abuse.
> 
> Most medical procedures require informed consent, but that doesn't seem to apply to abortion where the facts are glossed over. When I've had surgical procedures, I was shown the scan with affected areas highlighted and was told exactly what/how would be done. I think this is rejected in the case of abortion because presenting an accurate description would make it less likely that a woman would continue with the procedure.
> 
> My views of abortion have also changed since the 70's. There have been so many advancements in neo-natal care and fetal surgeries and other in-utero treatments. Technology has given us the ability to learn more about fetal development, which has led to a growing number of medical professionals who will not participate in abortion.


It makes more sense now why PP didn't want to talk anyone out of an abortion. They are making money over the babies. How sickening is this? It is revolting to use a baby for financial purposes.
My sister, my DD and DIL all worked in makeup at Dilliards. They had been told some of the makeup used aborted fetus to make the more expensive makeup. Now I believe it.
Lord help the mother's of the aborted babies. What must they think now? More salt in the wounds. I hope the funding is stopped!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

July 31

Trust Me in the depths of your being. It is there that I live in constant communion with you. When you feel flustered and frazzled on the outside, do not get upset with yourself. You are only human, and the swirl of events going on all around you will sometimes feel overwhelming. Rather than scolding yourself for your humanness, remind yourself that I am both with you and within you.

I am with you at all times, encouraging and supportive rather than condemning. I know that deep within you, where I live, My Peace is your continual experience. Slow down your pace of living for a time. Quiet your mind in My Presence. Then you will be able to hear Me bestowing the resurrection blessing: Peace be with you.

To them God has chosen to make known among the Gentiles the glorious riches of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory.
Colossians 1:27

  and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age.
Matthew 28:20

On the evening of that first day of the week, when the disciples were together, with the doors locked for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace be with you!
John 20:19


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cooler today 82 so far with less humidity, Yesterday was so terrible. I had taken my mother uptown for shopping then ran home to get ready for my GS's birthday.then back to feed my DB's dog , then pick up Mama for the birthday party here. Long sentence with alot of thens.  An hour after the party I tried to get on the computer and I starting getting a sick headache. I took my meds and went to bed. I am so thankful to have a break in the weather. I think the heat brought on the headache. I am almost over it today.


CB, glad you are feeling better. Glad you are taking good care of your mom and bet you had a good time at the party (despite headache). You did all of that not feeling well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. SO sorry I missed your Birthday. I hope you had a good one.


Thank you WendyBee. It was a nice one. I miss you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> July 31
> 
> Trust Me in the depths of your being. It is there that I live in constant communion with you. When you feel flustered and frazzled on the outside, do not get upset with yourself. You are only human, and the swirl of events going on all around you will sometimes feel overwhelming. Rather than scolding yourself for your humanness, remind yourself that I am both with you and within you.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> PP says the women have donated their "murdered" babies. But I wonder if they did, or if they signed a paper, did they know what would be done with the parts, and if they knew the amount of money PP would receive for them.
> 
> Then I wonder if PP collected payment twice for each "murder." First by the woman seeking abortion, then again by the organization paying for the "postage and handling."


After making the initial decision to have the abortion, I don't think the women cared what was done with the remains. I'm sure what they signed was just a simple, generic paper as to the disposal of the remains of the abortion.

It appears that PP was paid twice for their "services".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Saw this on facebook


This lion's death may well save some lives. It seems a lot of people are seeing the wrong thinking here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

By some standards we are all genetic material, so killing us should be no big thing - no more tragic than killing that one lion - or even those millions of unborn babies. We are all also matter, to be wiped away like chalkdust or a dirty stain. We are molecules, atoms, protons, electrons, and mostly air.

BUT - the difference is - the whole is equal to so much more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are exactly right on everything I've heard, and you know more about it than I do. I know you are a devoted champion for the right to life for all.


As horrific as the PP actions have been, the positive outcome is that many people are more aware of what is happening. Hopefully that means fewer woman will choose abortion. Better education on sexuality, contraception (I realize we probably don't agree on that one), and fetal/early childhood development is also needed. And expanded services for pregnant women that continues past birth.

The Crisis Pregnancy Centres that I'm familiar with make it clear up front that they don't provide abortion referrals but they do provide counseling and practical support on all other options. That includes ongoing support for items like diapers, car seats, cribs etc for parent(s) that choose to raise their child.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cooler today 82 so far with less humidity, Yesterday was so terrible. I had taken my mother uptown for shopping then ran home to get ready for my GS's birthday.then back to feed my DB's dog , then pick up Mama for the birthday party here. Long sentence with alot of thens.  An hour after the party I tried to get on the computer and I starting getting a sick headache. I took my meds and went to bed. I am so thankful to have a break in the weather. I think the heat brought on the headache. I am almost over it today.


That was such a busy day for you. Glad you were ok for the party and that you're feeling better today. Stay cool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It makes more sense now why PP didn't want to talk anyone out of an abortion. They are making money over the babies. How sickening is this? It is revolting to use a baby for financial purposes.
> My sister, my DD and DIL all worked in makeup at Dilliards. They had been told some of the makeup used aborted fetus to make the more expensive makeup. Now I believe it.
> Lord help the mother's of the aborted babies. What must they think now? More salt in the wounds. I hope the funding is stopped!


OMG! that never even crossed my mind. I checked and it's even worse than that. Fetal cells are also used in testing and development of some foods. I don't use Pepsi products anyway, but will never have Lipton teas or Halls cough drops again. There were also many other links ...

http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-theories/2013/07/comprehensive-list-of-companies-that-uses-aborted-fetal-cells-as-flavor-2452716.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
> I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
> LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


Keep us posted, WendyBee! Exciting and wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
> I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
> LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


Prayers for the twins going up. Lord be with Ashley too. Let us know Webee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG! that never even crossed my mind. I checked and it's even worse than that. Fetal cells are also used in testing and development of some foods. I don't use Pepsi products anyway, but will never have Lipton teas or Halls cough drops again. There were also many other links ...
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-theories/2013/07/comprehensive-list-of-companies-that-uses-aborted-fetal-cells-as-flavor-2452716.html


No words.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

There is supposed to be a blue moon tonight. It doesn`t look very blue so far. Maybe it just needs some Prozac


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There is supposed to be a blue moon tonight. It doesn`t look very blue so far. Maybe it just needs some Prozac


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We just went to feed my DB's dog. The moon is really big right now. It did look a little blue .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
> I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
> LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


That's so exciting Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> We just went to feed my DB's dog. The moon is really big right now. It did look a little blue .


Can't see our moon yet, but it was beautiful last night. Are you looking after DB's dog?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG! that never even crossed my mind. I checked and it's even worse than that. Fetal cells are also used in testing and development of some foods. I don't use Pepsi products anyway, but will never have Lipton teas or Halls cough drops again. There were also many other links ...
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/conspiracy-theories/2013/07/comprehensive-list-of-companies-that-uses-aborted-fetal-cells-as-flavor-2452716.html


Thank you for this list. I remember hearing about this -disgusting, isn't it? I had heard the part that fetal cells were used to test taste enhancers. Just terrible.

I wonder what food really tastes like. When you stop and think about it - it sounds like some horrible future - using cells from dead babies in experiments to make our food taste better. How shallow are we?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
> I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
> LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


You paint a good picture, WendyBee. I hope you'll let us know and that all goes quickly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There is supposed to be a blue moon tonight. It doesn`t look very blue so far. Maybe it just needs some Prozac


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cooler today 82 so far with less humidity, Yesterday was so terrible. I had taken my mother uptown for shopping then ran home to get ready for my GS's birthday.then back to feed my DB's dog , then pick up Mama for the birthday party here. Long sentence with alot of thens.  An hour after the party I tried to get on the computer and I starting getting a sick headache. I took my meds and went to bed. I am so thankful to have a break in the weather. I think the heat brought on the headache. I am almost over it today.


I hope it goes away soon. Those headaches are awful. On the happy side, I'm so glad your mother is able to go out to shop and go to the birthday party. It was so serious, so scary, when you were with her in the hospital - and now you're out shopping together. It's so good to hear that. I'm sorry about that headache, though. The heat does that to me, too. I remember when I was teaching, a half-hour on the playground in this kind of heat gave me a headache every time. Get well, soon, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> After making the initial decision to have the abortion, I don't think the women cared what was done with the remains. I'm sure what they signed was just a simple, generic paper as to the disposal of the remains of the abortion.
> 
> It appears that PP was paid twice for their "services".


I remember reading many years ago that a doctor who provided abortions quit because he said the only emotion he ever saw was relief. Never regret. He decided it was not for him. Good decision.

What does performing abortions do to your mind, your ability to feel emotion, your soul? Nothing good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> By some standards we are all genetic material, so killing us should be no big thing - no more tragic than killing that one lion - or even those millions of unborn babies. We are all also matter, to be wiped away like chalkdust or a dirty stain. We are molecules, atoms, protons, electrons, and mostly air.
> 
> BUT - the difference is - the whole is equal to so much more than the sum of its parts.


The babies have soul, spirits that God put in that little forming body. Truly so sad and disgusting that people have become this . Every day you think it is bad but the next day news is worse.
I thought the lion was a shame too. No sense in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, glad you are feeling better. Glad you are taking good care of your mom and bet you had a good time at the party (despite headache). You did all of that not feeling well.


I felt okay during . I got sick before bed. I think I was too tired and the heat brought on the head ache. I took a long nap yesterday and now I am fine. Thanks for the concern. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> After making the initial decision to have the abortion, I don't think the women cared what was done with the remains. I'm sure what they signed was just a simple, generic paper as to the disposal of the remains of the abortion.
> 
> It appears that PP was paid twice for their "services".


Sickening!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The main stream media has spent more time about the lion than the PP videos.


Joey, on the news last night here, it was announced that our state health department has investigated the PP but found "nothing" illegal going on! Makes me think the health dept. is getting a kick back in dollars to keep quiet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray. Today is a good day for two Birthdays. Ashley is in the hospital, and in the birthing suite.
> I know the names of the babies...I`ve known for months. Hopefully tomorrow their names will be revealed here.
> LOL Bill the twins Grand Daddy-to-be is pacing outside his house. Cigarette in one hand, and the phone in another.


Exciting news WBee as my great great twin nephews are due in Sept! I'm getting old.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Exciting news WBee as my great great twin nephews are due in Sept! I'm getting old.


You`re not old Janie. I have great twin nephews and nieces, and I`m only 51.

Well, Ashley is home from the hospital, The doc said it could be anywhere from 2 days to a week before she delivers. He doesn`t want to induce unless he really has to. He said the longer the twins stay put the better.
The babies heads are in perfect position, so it could be any day. Ashley`s due date is the 4th August.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not old Janie. I have great twin nephews and nieces, and I`m only 51.
> 
> Well, Ashley is home from the hospital, The doc said it could be anywhere from 2 days to a week before she delivers. He doesn`t want to induce unless he really has to. He said the longer the twins stay put the better.
> The babies heads are in perfect position, so it could be any day. Ashley`s due date is the 4th August.


I understand .I had false labor with my first. Yes the longer the better. Thanks for letting us know Ashley is at home. I hope she is comfortable for now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not old Janie. I have great twin nephews and nieces, and I`m only 51.
> 
> Well, Ashley is home from the hospital, The doc said it could be anywhere from 2 days to a week before she delivers. He doesn`t want to induce unless he really has to. He said the longer the twins stay put the better.
> The babies heads are in perfect position, so it could be any day. Ashley`s due date is the 4th August.


That's good news that all is going well. One of my customers told me this morning that she's expecting twins in late Jan. - she already has a real little cutie with a 2 1/2 year old girl.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news that all is going well. One of my customers told me this morning that she's expecting twins in late Jan. - she already has a real little cutie with a 2 1/2 year old girl.


Janie and westy...that`s so exciting having twins. i`m a twin myself so I know just how special it can be.
In our class in high school we had 3 sets of twins. Two lots of girl twins, and one set of boys. And get this.....we all shared the same surname even though we weren`t related.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not old Janie. I have great twin nephews and nieces, and I`m only 51.
> 
> Well, Ashley is home from the hospital, The doc said it could be anywhere from 2 days to a week before she delivers. He doesn`t want to induce unless he really has to. He said the longer the twins stay put the better.
> The babies heads are in perfect position, so it could be any day. Ashley`s due date is the 4th August.


waiting....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Word of God tells us,"No one will be able to stand up against you all the days of your life. As it was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you." Joshua 1:5

Today Jesus tells us, "Nothing can separate you from my love. Nothing. Not bullies, not tough times, not even Satan himself. I will never leave you.

Most of the misery in this world comes from feeling lonely and unloved. Especially when times are tough, people often feel that I have left them all alone. And that feeling can be even worse than the problems they are facing. But know this: I never leave you  not even for a second. I'm constantly watching over you. If you feel alone or frightened, ask me to comfort you with my presence. Then repeat these promises to yourself: "nothing can separate me from your love, Jesus You will never leave me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Janie and westy...that`s so exciting having twins. i`m a twin myself so I know just how special it can be.
> In our class in high school we had 3 sets of twins. Two lots of girl twins, and one set of boys. And get this.....we all shared the same surname even though we weren`t related.


That's amazing having 3 sets of twins in the same class (even without the same surnames!).

I've been hearing so much more about twins in the last couple of years and our nephew and his wife and twins last year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Word of God tells us,"No one will be able to stand up against you all the days of your life. As it was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you." Joshua 1:5
> 
> Today Jesus tells us, "Nothing can separate you from my love. Nothing. Not bullies, not tough times, not even Satan himself. I will never leave you.
> 
> Most of the misery in this world comes from feeling lonely and unloved. Especially when times are tough, people often feel that I have left them all alone. And that feeling can be even worse than the problems they are facing. But know this: I never leave you  not even for a second. I'm constantly watching over you. If you feel alone or frightened, ask me to comfort you with my presence. Then repeat these promises to yourself: "nothing can separate me from your love, Jesus You will never leave me.


A beautiful message - the foundation for the Footprints poem. Thanks CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful message - the foundation for the Footprints poem. Thanks CB!


During my DH's recovery from his accident that was his favorite poem. Thanks WCK.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> During my DH's recovery from his accident that was his favorite poem. Thanks WCK.


It`s always been my fave too. I have a framed print of it that I inherited from my Mother in law after she passed away. I`m going to get a new frame for it and hang it back on the wall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful message - the foundation for the Footprints poem. Thanks CB!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have such a good memory. Yes, floors are wonderful. Time does fly by, doesn't it! Moving in two weeks.


Hope your move goes smoothly and you're soon settled in to your new home, LL.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We drank wine on the sidewalk and ate the cake. Fun.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, you are the one being fooled by the innuendo and deceit of PP.
> 
> No, the people behind PP are hoping that a technicality will save their sorry butts. One person gave this description: a person comes into the PP "clinic," pays for the privilege of being there, and then, when the baby is killed, pulled out, and sliced like a chicken, the person who has just paid "for the privilege of being there" is offered some of the parts "for free." Right. The money was just for the honor of being there, their ticket to the show.
> 
> ...


Well stated, Bonnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While I was gone, I didn`t stay idle. While watching some of my fave Brit DVDs - I finally finished sewing the plastic canvas desk caddy.
> 
> You can see why I wanted to make a new one as it was coming apart at the top. I made it about 6 years ago, so it`s lasted longer than I thought it would.
> The new one is much bigger, and I put my highlighters and markers on the side for easier access.
> ...


Lovely pattern and excellent color combo! Beautiful work, WendyBee! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jokim, I'm glad to see you today. Hope you and your family have a restful day and a wonderful week ahead of you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, I'm glad to see you today. Hope you and your family have a restful day and a wonderful week ahead of you.


I try to pop in as often as I can. This week I should be in frequently. After that, I don't know.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The CEO who brought all salaries to $70,000/yr has learned the hard way that business and economics don't function well in an artificial environment. He can't afford his own house anymore, many key employees that saw their wages stay stagnant while those with less experience received equal pay have quit, and his brother and minor share holder is suing him.

http://www.youngcons.com/ceo-raises-salaries-to-70k-for-every-employee-now-has-to-rent-his-own-home-to-make-ends-meet/

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/brother-sues-seattle-ceo-set-70000-minimum-wage-32583418

And Seattle employees who received new $15 minimum wage are asking for fewer hours because they are at risk of losing subsidies and rebates.

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/07/25/careful-what-you-ask-for-workers-get-15-minimum-wage-beg-for-fewer-hours-to-keep-welfare-228745


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope your move goes smoothly and you're soon settled in to your new home, LL.♥


Yay - it's almost time! Remember when you were packing up? It seemed so far away - the time to move in. And now it's almost here. So exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Well stated, Bonnie.♥


Thanks, Jokim. Most people treat their pets better than PP treats its little victims.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The CEO who brought all salaries to $70,000/yr has learned the hard way that business and economics don't function well in an artificial environment. He can't afford his own house anymore, many key employees that saw their wages stay stagnant while those with less experience received equal pay have quit, and his brother and minor share holder is suing him.
> 
> http://www.youngcons.com/ceo-raises-salaries-to-70k-for-every-employee-now-has-to-rent-his-own-home-to-make-ends-meet/
> 
> ...


Sad, isn't it? I was taught that self-respect was important, but these people don't even seem to think that way. When we were growing up, people did NOT want to take money from anyone, including the government. Some would rather go hungry. People took pride in their work, and you didn't have to be an executive to be happy to have a job to go to and a paycheck at the end of the week.

Life was so much simpler then. I remember pictures of coal miners, sitting on the ground eating from their lunch buckets, joking, happy to be where they were and who they were. Sometimes it's therapeutic just thinking of those days.

I don't have a great big house, but the other day I drove by a neighborhood with small ranch houses. The yards were tidy, but not landscaped. And I felt very nostalgic, remembering when your house didn't have to look like a museum and your yard just needed some grass and a few shrubs to be called home. Mothers were home, and dinner was ready when Dad came home. The family sat down together and ate together. Then maybe some homework, maybe a game or a book or a tv show, then bed.

This reminds me of those days when our needs were simple and our tasks were clear:

To Love Some One More Dearly (My Task)
by E. L. Ashford

"To love someone more dearly ev'ry day
To help a wand'ring child to find his way
To ponder o'er a noble tho't and pray
And smile when evening falls
And smile when evening falls
This is my task

To follow truth as blind me long for light
To do my best from dawn of day till night
To keep my heart fit for His holy sight
And answer when He calls
And answer when He calls
This is my task

And then my Savior by and by to meet
When faith hath made her task on earth comlete
And lay my homage at the Master's feet
Within the jasper walls
Within the jasper walls
This crowns my task."

Mahalia Jackson:





Jerome Hines - with beautiful pictures:





I sure got off the subject, didn't I? Very tired after lots of company and activity and now DH with a bad back. When I'm tired I tend to ramble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Going to bed. I haven't even told you about our anniversary party. It was so much fun! Kids did all the work. More later.

Good night, all. Prayers for all my denim friends, and especially those who are not feeling well or have worries.

God bless and sweet dreams.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Whew, the wedding went off without a hitch. I really shouldn't complain, I was the mom of the groom. But I did host a taco lunch on Saturday for the bride's family (about 30 people) so we all could really visit and know each other better. Got home yesterday, and was really pooped. So today, will attempt to unpack............and have to pick up the four legged children from the puppy hotel after their groomings this afternoon. Then the fun really begin with them home again.

Need MORE coffee.................ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, the wedding went off without a hitch. I really shouldn't complain, I was the mom of the groom. But I did host a taco lunch on Saturday for the bride's family (about 30 people) so we all could really visit and know each other better. Got home yesterday, and was really pooped. So today, will attempt to unpack............and have to pick up the four legged children from the puppy hotel after their groomings this afternoon. Then the fun really begin with them home again.
> 
> Need MORE coffee.................ttfn


Congratulations! How did I miss that you were mother of the groom! Yes - lots of coffee for you today - and chocolate helps, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad, isn't it? I was taught that self-respect was important, but these people don't even seem to think that way. When we were growing up, people did NOT want to take money from anyone, including the government. Some would rather go hungry. People took pride in their work, and you didn't have to be an executive to be happy to have a job to go to and a paycheck at the end of the week.
> 
> Life was so much simpler then. I remember pictures of coal miners, sitting on the ground eating from their lunch buckets, joking, happy to be where they were and who they were. Sometimes it's therapeutic just thinking of those days.
> 
> ...


Lovely poem Bonnie, whether read or sung.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Going to bed. I haven't even told you about our anniversary party. It was so much fun! Kids did all the work. More later.
> 
> Good night, all. Prayers for all my denim friends, and especially those who are not feeling well or have worries.
> 
> God bless and sweet dreams.


Looking forward to hearing all about it. Wonderful that your old family friends were able to join the celebrations too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, the wedding went off without a hitch. I really shouldn't complain, I was the mom of the groom. But I did host a taco lunch on Saturday for the bride's family (about 30 people) so we all could really visit and know each other better. Got home yesterday, and was really pooped. So today, will attempt to unpack............and have to pick up the four legged children from the puppy hotel after their groomings this afternoon. Then the fun really begin with them home again.
> 
> Need MORE coffee.................ttfn


Congratulations and best wishes for your DS and DIL!

I'm sure the puppies will be happy to be home again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's hazy and a strong smell of smoke this morning; not sure if it's a new fire or flare-up of last week's fire a little to the west of us. Prayers that everyone is safe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely poem Bonnie, whether read or sung.


I'm glad you like it, WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm not interested in hunting or rodeos myself, but I know that it is a way life for some people and also provides income to a lot of communities in N. America as well as in Africa. I was sorry to hear about the lion that was recently killed, but this message from a couple currently hunting in Africa puts a different perspective on it. 

It's also another example of how quickly misinformation on social media can be so destructive.

From a FB posting:
"For everyone that is/was "concerned" about the lion situation that has been blown out of proportion by social media. Read up. This is an email that my parents sent me. (They are in Africa right now).
Many of you have read or heard the news of the collared lion that has been shot here in Africa. Greg and I are in Zimbabwe, hunting with clients, at the camp of the very man that is being accused of "slaughtering a protected lion".

I would just like to clarify a few facts. Firstly, yes, the lion was collared but that does not mean protected the hunting concession we are on borders the park-- no fences, no gates, no wires. These animals are free to roam and cross into the areas surrounding the park at will. It is a given that when any animal is out of the designated boundaries of the park and in a hunting concession, it is fair game. Collared animals are shot by hunters once in a while and the law states that nothing has been done illegally, just that the collar is to be returned to the National Parks office.

Secondly, this lion was not lured out of the park by guts being dragged or calls being made. There was an elephant carcass, that died of natural causes, 2 1/2 km out of the parks boundary. The Professional Hunter (PH) and his hunter had seen a lion on the carcass so set up a blind to hunt that evening. The collared lion was the one that came in. No one realized the animal was collared until after it was harvested. The collar was returned to Parks, as is the procedure. It is unfortunate that this lion is a frequently photographed one in the parks as I believe that is why it has made national news. That, and the fact that it has a name..... Cecil.

Theo Bronkhorst has been threatened and dragged over the coals on this one. His family is being harassed and the Facebook comments have been horrendous. One in particular. "let me guess...this fed a village".
Here's where I'd like to explain something. Feeding the village is a phrase that is always taken in the literal sense. Yes, the meat of any animal is shared with the people but it's more than that. Here's how it works. 

Every hunting concession has a native game scout appointed. This scout must accompany the PH and his hunters to be sure that nothing is shot that is not on quota.....quota meaning that only so many of one species can be taken during the year. This is recorded very officially in a ledger. Every animal has a trophy fee. This is divided up to the outfitter, the village and the government. The village gets their share of the meat. Now this is where Theo makes a difference. With the money, he has helped the people dig wells, pipe water and supplied tanks to their houses so they don't have to walk long distances to carry it. They have larger gardens now because of it, not to mention running water. He has built schools. He's helped put in solar panels so they have power. I have seen satellite dishes on some homes so I know they have tv. It is all this that is included in the phrase ' feed the village'.

I believe so many people do not understand hunting. They only see killing. Without hunting there is no conservation. Theo and his family are conservationists. They are not poachers. Everything done in the taking of this lion was done with professionalism. The hunter was legally licensed, the outfitter/PH, Theo, was licensed to legally hunt in that area.

It is disgusting to me how there is so much to-do about this one lion but nothing is said about the man who was killed just 2 nights ago by an elephant in the village of the scout who rides in the truck with us everyday. A human life was taken and it is not mentioned. We should be more concerned about Masugo and his family than Cecil. It is unfair that no one feels sorry for Masugo....nor for the hunter and PH that have been falsely accused of a crime they did not commit."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie and westy...that`s so exciting having twins. i`m a twin myself so I know just how special it can be.
> In our class in high school we had 3 sets of twins. Two lots of girl twins, and one set of boys. And get this.....we all shared the same surname even though we weren`t related.


This must be the year of twins!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie and westy...that`s so exciting having twins. i`m a twin myself so I know just how special it can be.
> In our class in high school we had 3 sets of twins. Two lots of girl twins, and one set of boys. And get this.....we all shared the same surname even though we weren`t related.


This must be the year of twins!

Sorry I'm at the Y with slow "net"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not interested in hunting or rodeos myself, but I know that it is a way life for some people and also provides income to a lot of communities in N. America as well as in Africa. I was sorry to hear about the lion that was recently killed, but this message from a couple currently hunting in Africa puts a different perspective on it.
> 
> It's also another example of how quickly misinformation on social media can be so destructive.
> 
> ...


Good article. Nice of them to come out and speak in his defense - and enlighten those of us who don't know.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.

I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


Congratulations to your son, Wendy Bee. That is quite an 
honor. :thumbup: 
I'm sure Tiptwo will be very warm in his new thick afghan.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyyy some good stuff coming up on Masterpiece Theatre this year.
The best of the lot (in my opinion) is 'Home Fires' which debuts in October. I watched it on ITV a few months ago - and it`s excellent. I got hubby hooked on it too.
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/news/masterpiece-must-knows-summer-2015/

Here`s the trailer





And here`s the theme tune. It`s brilliant too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> 
> I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


Congratulations on your son's award Wendy! Is his move closer to home still coming up?

Hope you post a pic of Tiptwo cuddled in her new afghan when it's done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's amazing having 3 sets of twins in the same class (even without the same surnames!).
> 
> I've been hearing so much more about twins in the last couple of years and our nephew and his wife and twins last year.


Speaking of twins one of the unwed girls from church is expecting a boy and a girl next month. She has never been married or had a boy friend. She had artificial insemination before she waited on her adoption to go thru. Right after she found out she was expecting the adoption went thru. I don't agree with her having the insemination by a stranger. Just not moral if you ask me. But she didn't ask me. I hope the best for her and the babies. She is a whiner and I don't think she understands what she had done. She is almost 40 and living with her older mother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad, isn't it? I was taught that self-respect was important, but these people don't even seem to think that way. When we were growing up, people did NOT want to take money from anyone, including the government. Some would rather go hungry. People took pride in their work, and you didn't have to be an executive to be happy to have a job to go to and a paycheck at the end of the week.
> 
> Life was so much simpler then. I remember pictures of coal miners, sitting on the ground eating from their lunch buckets, joking, happy to be where they were and who they were. Sometimes it's therapeutic just thinking of those days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonn.
You never ramble. I hang on to your every word. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Going to bed. I haven't even told you about our anniversary party. It was so much fun! Kids did all the work. More later.
> 
> Good night, all. Prayers for all my denim friends, and especially those who are not feeling well or have worries.
> 
> God bless and sweet dreams.


I can't wait. Rest up and give us the whole story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, the wedding went off without a hitch. I really shouldn't complain, I was the mom of the groom. But I did host a taco lunch on Saturday for the bride's family (about 30 people) so we all could really visit and know each other better. Got home yesterday, and was really pooped. So today, will attempt to unpack............and have to pick up the four legged children from the puppy hotel after their groomings this afternoon. Then the fun really begin with them home again.
> 
> Need MORE coffee.................ttfn


I didn't know it was your son that got married. Congrats on getting a new daughter.
I bet the other children are happy you are home.
Did your parents enjoy themselves too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hazy and a strong smell of smoke this morning; not sure if it's a new fire or flare-up of last week's fire a little to the west of us. Prayers that everyone is safe.


Oh no I hope it isn't another fire. I think California has had some wild fires. I haven't kept up with the news lately. Yes prayers everyone is safe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Congratulations on your son's award Wendy! Is his move closer to home still coming up?
> 
> Hope you post a pic of Tiptwo cuddled in her new afghan when it's done.


I promise you I will westy. Earlier she was lying on one of the balls of baby yarn. She looked so comfortable, I didn`t have the heart to disturb her. She obviously likes it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not interested in hunting or rodeos myself, but I know that it is a way life for some people and also provides income to a lot of communities in N. America as well as in Africa. I was sorry to hear about the lion that was recently killed, but this message from a couple currently hunting in Africa puts a different perspective on it.
> 
> It's also another example of how quickly misinformation on social media can be so destructive.
> 
> ...


I knew about the lion being killed but didn't know the whole story. It is sad that fish( California's water) , lions and other animals are more important than people lives.
This world has bleeding hearts for the wrong reasons. 
WCK are you getting ready for your trip home for your mother's BD?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> 
> I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


I know you are waiting for the cannon shots. Proud Grandpa!Is this his first? I forgot.
That is great news about your son getting his reward for hard work. I know the whole family is proud of him. :thumbup: 
I forgot Tiptwe is sick. I am sorry. She will love her warm blankie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy some good stuff coming up on Masterpiece Theatre this year.
> The best of the lot (in my opinion) is 'Home Fires' which debuts in October. I watched it on ITV a few months ago - and it`s excellent. I got hubby hooked on it too.
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/news/masterpiece-must-knows-summer-2015/
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of twins one of the unwed girls from church is expecting a boy and a girl next month. She has never been married or had a boy friend. She had artificial insemination before she waited on her adoption to go thru. Right after she found out she was expecting the adoption went thru. I don't agree with her having the insemination by a stranger. Just not moral if you ask me. But she didn't ask me. I hope the best for her and the babies. She is a whiner and I don't think she understands what she had done. She is almost 40 and living with her older mother.


Sometimes it isn't possible for a child to be raised by a loving mom and dad, but most people would agree that is what is best for children. I think it is selfish to deliberately have children just because she wants to. It reminds me of the woman in her 60's who had in-vitro because she wanted a baby.

I hope everything works out ok for the babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew about the lion being killed but didn't know the whole story. It is sad that fish( California's water) , lions and other animals are more important than people lives.
> This world has bleeding hearts for the wrong reasons.
> WCK are you getting ready for your trip home for your mother's BD?


I'm not leaving until Sat. morning so I haven't done much more than collect yarn to take to Mom. My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my cousin in Victoria and they are coming up for dinner tomorrow. It will be nice to see her again. Pork roast is always on the menu when my cousin comes up for dinner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy some good stuff coming up on Masterpiece Theatre this year.
> The best of the lot (in my opinion) is 'Home Fires' which debuts in October. I watched it on ITV a few months ago - and it`s excellent. I got hubby hooked on it too.
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/news/masterpiece-must-knows-summer-2015/
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of twins one of the unwed girls from church is expecting a boy and a girl next month. She has never been married or had a boy friend. She had artificial insemination before she waited on her adoption to go thru. Right after she found out she was expecting the adoption went thru. I don't agree with her having the insemination by a stranger. Just not moral if you ask me. But she didn't ask me. I hope the best for her and the babies. She is a whiner and I don't think she understands what she had done. She is almost 40 and living with her older mother.


Tend to agree with you on that one, CB. Wonder what sort of mother will she be... hard to change one's habits at that age. ...But that's just me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of twins one of the unwed girls from church is expecting a boy and a girl next month. She has never been married or had a boy friend. She had artificial insemination before she waited on her adoption to go thru. Right after she found out she was expecting the adoption went thru. I don't agree with her having the insemination by a stranger. Just not moral if you ask me. But she didn't ask me. I hope the best for her and the babies. She is a whiner and I don't think she understands what she had done. She is almost 40 and living with her older mother.


THat sounds familiar. Maybe you mentioned that a few months ago. Did I actually remember something that was posted?
She's going to have her hands full.
Does she already have her adopted child? How old is that one?
Unmarried? What was she thinking? I'm not sure that's fair to the children, especially the one she adopted - I mean bring a child into a home with no dad when there might have been a home with both a mother and a father. ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all can only type a bit so just read. all sound well.
l
Arm wraps,


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bonn.
> You never ramble. I hang on to your every word. XX ♥


CB , you are so nice to me. (love)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I promise you I will westy. Earlier she was lying on one of the balls of baby yarn. She looked so comfortable, I didn`t have the heart to disturb her. She obviously likes it.


So cute.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all can only type a bit so just read. all sound well.
> l
> Arm wraps,


Hugs to you, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are waiting for the cannon shots. Proud Grandpa!Is this his first? I forgot.
> That is great news about your son getting his reward for hard work. I know the whole family is proud of him. :thumbup:
> I forgot Tiptwe is sick. I am sorry. She will love her warm blankie.


I didn't know Tiptwo is sick. What's wrong?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not leaving until Sat. morning so I haven't done much more than collect yarn to take to Mom. My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my cousin in Victoria and they are coming up for dinner tomorrow. It will be nice to see her again. Pork roast is always on the menu when my cousin comes up for dinner.


I love pork roast! What a nice family gathering you'll have. It's fun when someone has a favorite and everyone else gets to enjoy it!

My son said he always thinks of Johnny Mathis when he smells pork roast because on Sundays we had it and played Johnny Mathis, too. He told me that a few years back. Now he has his own family memories of Sundays.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all can only type a bit so just read. all sound well.
> l
> Arm wraps,


What's wrong, Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I remember these :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all can only type a bit so just read. all sound well.
> l
> Arm wraps,


Hi Yarnie, good to see you! Are your wrists getting better? Do you have to do exercises for them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, good to see you! Are your wrists getting better? Do you have to do exercises for them?


not yet but if not better in 2 weeks physcial therpy(?)

Have to go now .

Love you all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love pork roast! What a nice family gathering you'll have. It's fun when someone has a favorite and everyone else gets to enjoy it!
> 
> My son said he always thinks of Johnny Mathis when he smells pork roast because on Sundays we had it and played Johnny Mathis, too. He told me that a few years back. Now he has his own family memories of Sundays.


We also had pork roast for Sun. dinner (1 pm) when we were growing up; and open faced sandwiches for supper. Nice memories.

My aunt had her 86 birthday in June but so far she still comes out once a year to visit my cousin and he usually goes to Edmonton a couple times a year to visit. As my cousin gets older, he reminds me more and more of his dad - who was my dad's older brother.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, everyone. Have a restful night.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a great idea - a camera is mounted at the front of large trucks and image displayed on the back so it's easier for vehicles to see if it's safe to pass.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night, everyone. Have a restful night.♥


Good night Jokim; have a restful night and a wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know Tiptwo is sick. What's wrong?


Tiptwo isn`t sick....she`s just old. My girl will be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky enough for her to still be here with us.
I`m making her twilight months as comfortable as I can. Hopefully her new blankie will ease her tired little bones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember these :lol:


So do I! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not yet but if not better in 2 weeks physcial therpy(?)
> 
> Have to go now .
> 
> Love you all.


Yarnie, I know you've gone to bed. What happened to your wrists? Did you fall? Too much knitting? Too much housework?
I hope they're better soon. Bummer.

Sleep well, Yarnie and all. Love and prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Tiptwo isn`t sick....she`s just old. My girl will be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky enough for her to still be here with us.
> I`m making her twilight months as comfortable as I can. Hopefully her new blankie will ease her tired little bones.


You are a gentle and loving soul, WendyBee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes it isn't possible for a child to be raised by a loving mom and dad, but most people would agree that is what is best for children. I think it is selfish to deliberately have children just because she wants to. It reminds me of the woman in her 60's who had in-vitro because she wanted a baby.
> 
> I hope everything works out ok for the babies.


I think it is immoral the way she conceived also. Also agree with the selfish part. She trusted in God to give her a child thru adoption and didn't wait for Him to give it to her in Him timing. I feel sorry for her mother because she will dump them on her.
That woman in her 60's was crazy to have a baby at that age. It is not fair to have old parents that will die before you are grown.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> THat sounds familiar. Maybe you mentioned that a few months ago. Did I actually remember something that was posted?
> She's going to have her hands full.
> Does she already have her adopted child? How old is that one?
> Unmarried? What was she thinking? I'm not sure that's fair to the children, especially the one she adopted - I mean bring a child into a home with no dad when there might have been a home with both a mother and a father. ?


I don't think I mentioned this but maybe. I have been upset for a few months over her decision. She used to be in our youth group.
No she didn't get the adopted child she was already expecting when the adoption agency called. Cathy's daddy died when she was young so there is no grandfather or Daddy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all can only type a bit so just read. all sound well.
> l
> Arm wraps,


Hugs back Yarnie. I am missing you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB , you are so nice to me. (love)


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not leaving until Sat. morning so I haven't done much more than collect yarn to take to Mom. My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my cousin in Victoria and they are coming up for dinner tomorrow. It will be nice to see her again. Pork roast is always on the menu when my cousin comes up for dinner.


I know your mother is excited. New yarn and you coming her way.
Yummy are you cooking your pork roast in the crockpot? I hope you enjoy your family tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember these :lol:


Yes I remember both. The good ole days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night everyone. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I found a couple of recent articles on euthanasia very disturbing. A few days ago a young British woman was promoting mobile euthanasia vans because the country "just had too many old people". The Dutch have had mobile vans for a few years.

Last year, Belgium extended their laws to include children. Today, an article about a healthy and active 75 year old British woman who went to a Switzerland clinic for assisted suicide because she was afraid of having a stroke and getting feeble. Depression qualifies as a legitimate condition for euthanasia.

Earlier this year, the Can. Supreme Court ruled against the ban on doctor assisted suicide and gave our govt. 1 year to come up with legislation regulating euthanasia or the country will have no law on the subject at all.

I know there are a lot of people who support euthanasia but I'm concerned about how far the movement has advanced beyond painful, terminal illness, especially targeting seniors as "burdens on society". I think people should have the right to refuse treatment and that they should have access to whatever meds are needed for pain relief, but not for deliberate euthanasia.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/katie-hopkins-wants-euthanasia-vans-6149311
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/healthy-nurses-decision-to-end-her-life-with-lethal-injection-revives-heated-assisted-suicide-debate-in-u-k


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Tiptwo isn`t sick....she`s just old. My girl will be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky enough for her to still be here with us.
> I`m making her twilight months as comfortable as I can. Hopefully her new blankie will ease her tired little bones.


She already loves the yarn so I think her blankie will help her feel warm and protected and I know you always make her feel loved.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know your mother is excited. New yarn and you coming her way.
> Yummy are you cooking your pork roast in the crockpot? I hope you enjoy your family tomorrow.


I will probably use the crock pot because it's been so hot that I don't want to put the oven on. The crock pot does make such a nice tender roast, but I do like the crispness that comes from the oven roasting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know it was your son that got married. Congrats on getting a new daughter.
> I bet the other children are happy you are home.
> Did your parents enjoy themselves too?


Yes everyone had a great time. Dad hung in there and enjoyed himself chatting with everyone.

Today is 'put your stuff away day' I just was too pooped to do much of anything, except to get the 4 legged children home.

Her family is a hoot, and I am so blessed to have them in my life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Tiptwo isn`t sick....she`s just old. My girl will be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky enough for her to still be here with us.
> I`m making her twilight months as comfortable as I can. Hopefully her new blankie will ease her tired little bones.


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I mentioned this but maybe. I have been upset for a few months over her decision. She used to be in our youth group.
> No she didn't get the adopted child she was already expecting when the adoption agency called. Cathy's daddy died when she was young so there is no grandfather or Daddy.


Not the best environment in which to raise a child. Sad...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I will probably use the crock pot because it's been so hot that I don't want to put the oven on. The crock pot does make such a nice tender roast, but I do like the crispness that comes from the oven roasting.


The crispiness of the pork is half of the fun of eating this meat. It is heavenly!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found a couple of recent articles on euthanasia very disturbing. A few days ago a young British woman was promoting mobile euthanasia vans because the country "just had too many old people". The Dutch have had mobile vans for a few years.
> 
> Last year, Belgium extended their laws to include children. Today, an article about a healthy and active 75 year old British woman who went to a Switzerland clinic for assisted suicide because she was afraid of having a stroke and getting feeble. Depression qualifies as a legitimate condition for euthanasia.
> 
> ...


In the US if we have a terminal family member Hospice can over dose you on Morphine to kill you. It is up to the family but they don't understand the way it works. In my family (FIL) had cancer. He was given 6 months of Hospice care. The week before he died he was walking around and was going with Dh ridding around town. The next week he was bedridden and in a coma because my mil told the nurses he was worse and she had , had enough. It took two nights and he was gone. They gave him morphine patches the whole time and at the end they gave him a morphine enema. He could have no water it would prolong him. We had other family member that Hospice took the same steps but you couldn't have as long . They have cut the time down to a shorter time. When you sign up for Hospice the patient can't go to back to the dr . They are totally in care. I understand people not wanting to see their family suffer but everyone I saw still suffered under their care. I think it is up to God when it is time for you to die. If will get to if you don't like a people you can put them down like an animal. Sad times we are living in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I will probably use the crock pot because it's been so hot that I don't want to put the oven on. The crock pot does make such a nice tender roast, but I do like the crispness that comes from the oven roasting.


I like the crispness too. Maybe if you put the fat side down and turned the crock on high then low that would crisp it and still make it moist.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes everyone had a great time. Dad hung in there and enjoyed himself chatting with everyone.
> 
> Today is 'put your stuff away day' I just was too pooped to do much of anything, except to get the 4 legged children home.
> 
> Her family is a hoot, and I am so blessed to have them in my life.


That is good. I knew you would be happy that you took your parents. You are a good DD plus I know you will be a great MIL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> 
> I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


Congratulations to your son WeeBee, that's quite an accomplishment.
Tiptwo will totally enjoy her new afghan.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy some good stuff coming up on Masterpiece Theatre this year.
> The best of the lot (in my opinion) is 'Home Fires' which debuts in October. I watched it on ITV a few months ago - and it`s excellent. I got hubby hooked on it too.
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/news/masterpiece-must-knows-summer-2015/
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray some good news for a change after a lousy 2 weeks with one thing or another.
> No Ashley haven`t given birth yet as far as I know. We`d know if we hear 2 shots of a cannon that Bill has built on his property. As soon as they`re born we`ll hear two booms that will shake the house LOL
> Our oldest son just made 'Employee Of The Month' at the prison where he works as a guard. Apparently this honour has never been bestowed on anyone before with less than two years in employment there that my son has had. He`s been there less than a year.
> 
> I`m still busy doing my knitting. One of my projects is a thick afghan for Tiptwo as she feels the cold now. I hope I get to finish it before the inevitable happens. I`m knitting it in baby yarn so it will be nice and soft for her.


Congrats to you as a great mom & your son for being an excellent employee.

I don't know who tiptoe is so please inform me as it sounds as if it is a fur baby!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, the wedding went off without a hitch. I really shouldn't complain, I was the mom of the groom. But I did host a taco lunch on Saturday for the bride's family (about 30 people) so we all could really visit and know each other better. Got home yesterday, and was really pooped. So today, will attempt to unpack............and have to pick up the four legged children from the puppy hotel after their groomings this afternoon. Then the fun really begin with them home again.
> 
> Need MORE coffee.................ttfn


Congrats Love, didn't know you were mother of groom!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Wendy Bee! You must have done things right!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH and I leave for Gettysburg reinactment on Thurs. we have wanted to see it for years, but it was postponed from July to early August due to rain and soggy fields. We are looking forward to a getaway. I am trying to decide what knitting project to start. I finally got my green vest knitted except the ribbing around the neck and arms. It's so warm on my lap that I don't want to finish it while traveling. I have to find another project, I guess. I feel like I have knitted it twice. I'm tired of having to frog it and redo it. But, it will be ready for Fall. I hope we get there in time to see all the Republican debates. Looking forward to that! The Dem's have a very lackluster group of candidates it seems to me. Most are too old and haggard or very insignificant. Love it! Only the Republicans have energy and ideas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I leave for Gettysburg reinactment on Thurs. we have wanted to see it for years, but it was postponed from July to early August due to rain and soggy fields. We are looking forward to a getaway. I am trying to decide what knitting project to start. I finally got my green vest knitted except the ribbing around the neck and arms. It's so warm on my lap that I don't want to finish it while traveling. I have to find another project, I guess. I feel like I have knitted it twice. I'm tired of having to frog it and redo it. But, it will be ready for Fall. I hope we get there in time to see all the Republican debates. Looking forward to that! The Dem's have a very lackluster group of candidates it seems to me. Most are too old and haggard or very insignificant. Love it! Only the Republicans have energy and ideas.


Enjoy your trip. Last year at this time you were in Scotland.
I know what you mean about knitting twice. I have done the same on my shawl. I am finally started. I am almost sick of it already. I am going to finish it if it kills me. :-o 
I don't know about the debates. Too early for me. I know DH will be watching for sure so I will be hearing all about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your visit? How did the pork roast turn out?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hey went much of day with no pain. 

LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.

WeBee kitty will love the new blanket am sure. Also how great is that about your son.

KC sounds like a really nice trip. Sure you will come up with something to knit. You seem to find just the right thing to knit.

As Joey hope he had a nice birthday. Have picture you sent me of him and the children on my pin up board. Life goes on.

CB knit I tell you knit if I could do that shawl for you and get it done you can knit your shawl and get it done. Ya hear me.

LL soon the move when is it? Sure it will be so very nice for you. Thinking of you.

Solo have you been camping at all?

Oh Bon I decide to go to dr. after a month in pain with waist also because I hurt the right one trying to use it to make up for not being able to use the left. I have braces now on both of them. The one on the left is a riot. covers thumb and goes down pass waist. with steel shank to keep me from bending it. You should see me try to knit. I use your cuse words a lot.

Jokim hope all is well.

WCK sure the meal and visit is going great. Also am sure you will have a nice visit with mom and dad. It is good to see them and see how they are doing. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


Move is this weekend! Must get packing!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


I have been lax in my reading, thanks for the summary.

Got my bags unpacked, laundry done, half put away and even sorted through old mail yesterday. Need to run some errands this morning, then finish up putting away my laundry. I also just received a DVD on Portuguese knitting that I might watch. Probably won't, but it is a thought..........

I do not think that it will be quiet around here this afternoon. The four legged children seem to have recovered from the puppy hotel and are ready to rock and roll again. But right now they are snoring, but I believe it is a ruse to make me think they are being good so that they can go crazy when I turn my back. Yep that is it, I know it.

ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Move is this weekend! Must get packing!


Yay!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay!


We'll see CB. The jury is still out on what we have done... How are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We'll see CB. The jury is still out on what we have done... How are you?


I am ok. Just hot. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today my baby is 37. He was much happier sharing his birthday with BJ Surhoff, catcher for the Brewers, many years ago rather than 0bama. Surprising that the media hasn't made something of it. If it has I have not heard.


Happy Birthday _____!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your trip. Last year at this time you were in Scotland.
> I know what you mean about knitting twice. I have done the same on my shawl. I am finally started. I am almost sick of it already. I am going to finish it if it kills me. :-o
> I don't know about the debates. Too early for me. I know DH will be watching for sure so I will be hearing all about it.


Hope you show us your vest when it is finished.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your baby! CB!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon my dear D&P friends.
It`s a gorgeous sunny day today. I have laundry on the washing line, spaghetti sauce made on the stove, and a chocolate coconut cake cooling. When it`s cool I will add a pecan and coconut frosting.....hubby and sons fave. Tomorrow I`m making fried chicken.

Getting ready to do some more knitting for Tiptwo`s blankie for an hour or so while hubby and oldest son are at the library. They are there because we ran out of black ink on our printer, so they need to update sons resume with his 'employee of the month' pics. (WIll post them later). She jumped on the desk last night and knocked my drink onto her blankie, so I`ve blotted the stains off best I could. I didn`t have the heart to chastise her...especially when she gave me a silent mew.
I woke up in a panic this morning because I thought it was today that we had to take my afghan to the state fair.....but it`s next Tuesday, and have to be there by 10am. Security is so tight, and we only have parking privileges for an hour.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today my baby is 37. He was much happier sharing his birthday with BJ Surhoff, catcher for the Brewers, many years ago rather than 0bama. Surprising that the media hasn't made something of it. If it has I have not heard.


Happy Birthday to your baby joey. It`s always a special occasion when we remember the day they were born isn`t it. Don`t the years go by fast....too fast!! My 'baby' is 21 next month. I`m still wondering where the years have gone.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


I love your newsletters yarny. They are the highlight of my day ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon my dear D&P friends.
> It`s a gorgeous sunny day today. I have laundry on the washing line, spaghetti sauce made on the stove, and a chocolate coconut cake cooling. When it`s cool I will add a pecan and coconut frosting.....hubby and sons fave. Tomorrow I`m making fried chicken.
> 
> Getting ready to do some more knitting for Tiptwo`s blankie for an hour or so while hubby and oldest son are at the library. They are there because we ran out of black ink on our printer, so they need to update sons resume with his 'employee of the month' pics. (WIll post them later). She jumped on the desk last night and knocked my drink onto her blankie, so I`ve blotted the stains off best I could. I didn`t have the heart to chastise her...especially when she gave me a silent mew.
> I woke up in a panic this morning because I thought it was today that we had to take my afghan to the state fair.....but it`s next Tuesday, and have to be there by 10am. Security is so tight, and we only have parking privileges for an hour.


You have make a great meal! Sounds so very goo! I adore coconut and chocolate! Where can I find the recipe!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Congrats to you as a great mom & your son for being an excellent employee.
> 
> I don't know who tiptoe is so please inform me as it sounds as if it is a fur baby!


Tiptwo is my kitty Janie. She`ll be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky.
Here`s a pic of her taken 3 years ago the day after a massive storm we had that felled trees, and uprooted bushes on our property.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You have make a great meal! Sounds so very goo! I adore coconut and chocolate! Where can I find the recipe!


Its just a chocolate cake mix (your fave brand, I used Pilsbury), and 2 cups of shredded coconut mixed into the batter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a gentle and loving soul, WendyBee.


Thanks bon. But I`m not doing anything special that you, or any other pet owner wouldn`t do for their fur babies. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I can`t remember if I have posted this pic here before, but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I leave for Gettysburg reinactment on Thurs. we have wanted to see it for years, but it was postponed from July to early August due to rain and soggy fields. We are looking forward to a getaway. I am trying to decide what knitting project to start. I finally got my green vest knitted except the ribbing around the neck and arms. It's so warm on my lap that I don't want to finish it while traveling. I have to find another project, I guess. I feel like I have knitted it twice. I'm tired of having to frog it and redo it. But, it will be ready for Fall. I hope we get there in time to see all the Republican debates. Looking forward to that! The Dem's have a very lackluster group of candidates it seems to me. Most are too old and haggard or very insignificant. Love it! Only the Republicans have energy and ideas.


Enjoy Gettysburg, KC. It is truly a 'hallowed ground'. 
I also am looking forward to the debates. It should be fun to watch.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

A friend's daughter got pregnant when she was 14. She was from a very Religious family. The boy's parents were in 'La La Land.' The girl's grandmother would have never understood. She had an abortion; To this day, she gets depressed over the Baby.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice update, Yarnie.
My MIL is having dental issues, so a dentist will see her in the nursing home. She also tried to get out of bed when one of the nurses caught her in time, before she fell. Now there's an alarm in her bed to let the nurses know when she tries it again. ;-)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


Hope your wrists are better soon as understand pain as had left thumb joint replaced so was in a cast for 8 weeks as they used tissue from my arm so it all had to heal. Works well 4 years later.

Sending hugs to you dear lady.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t remember if I have posted this pic here before, but it always makes me laugh.


Yes, so cute! This is still AMERICA & if they don't loke our flag then go home! They enjoy our freedom!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Move is this weekend! Must get packing!


Take it easy with the move & check in once in a while! Hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Its just a chocolate cake mix (your fave brand, I used Pilsbury), and 2 cups of shredded coconut mixed into the batter.


Wow! Thank you WendyBee. Simple is what I like!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Take it easy with the move & check in once in a while! Hugs!


Oh, Janeway! I will miss you all. I won't have internet for a few days. I think Sun, Mon, Tues. Not sure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings for my baby. He is somewhere in the north central US driving a big rig. He does try to get home most weekends, even if it is just Saturday night.
> 
> It is pretty warm and dry today. We need rain.


Happy Birthday to your baby, Joeys. Hope his day was happy.
Mine is 38 and it seems just like yesterday I held him as a baby.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! Thank you WendyBee. Simple is what I like!


You`re welcome Lucy. I used a Pillsbury brand coconut/pecan frosting on the cake. Its the first time I`ve used that frosting on that particular cake, so will see how everyone likes it. Could be a keeper.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Cover your faces everyone....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re welcome Lucy. I used a Pillsbury brand coconut/pecan frosting on the cake. Its the first time I`ve used that frosting on that particular cake, so will see how everyone likes it. Could be a keeper.


Enjoy it! Have a piece for me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today my baby is 37. He was much happier sharing his birthday with BJ Surhoff, catcher for the Brewers, many years ago rather than 0bama. Surprising that the media hasn't made something of it. If it has I have not heard.


Belated Happy Birthday to your son; hope he had a wonderful day. He also shares his birthday with my youngest niece who turned 17 yesterday. Hard to believe how quickly time goes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I leave for Gettysburg reinactment on Thurs. we have wanted to see it for years, but it was postponed from July to early August due to rain and soggy fields. We are looking forward to a getaway. I am trying to decide what knitting project to start. I finally got my green vest knitted except the ribbing around the neck and arms. It's so warm on my lap that I don't want to finish it while traveling. I have to find another project, I guess. I feel like I have knitted it twice. I'm tired of having to frog it and redo it. But, it will be ready for Fall. I hope we get there in time to see all the Republican debates. Looking forward to that! The Dem's have a very lackluster group of candidates it seems to me. Most are too old and haggard or very insignificant. Love it! Only the Republicans have energy and ideas.


Have a great time at Gettysburg; it would be very interesting to see a reenactment. I've heard people work hard to get all the uniforms and equipment to be historically accurate.

Hope we get to see a pic of your vest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your trip. Last year at this time you were in Scotland.
> I know what you mean about knitting twice. I have done the same on my shawl. I am finally started. I am almost sick of it already. I am going to finish it if it kills me. :-o
> I don't know about the debates. Too early for me. I know DH will be watching for sure so I will be hearing all about it.


It does seem very early to have debates with your election still more than a year away. Our federal election is on Oct. 19 and our first leader's debate is also on tomorrow night. I'll be watching right after work because of the time difference (eastern Can. is 3 hours ahead of us).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it`s official. it`s not a false alarm this time. Ashley is in the hospital. 
It`s lucky my son is home from Kentucky....he`s taken his best friend Josh to the hospital where he will become an uncle tonight or early in the morning. Bill was at work, so he`s gone there in his Jeep.
August 5th or 6th are good days to have Birthdays


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your visit? How did the pork roast turn out?


We had a great visit; my cousin comes up for dinner several times a year but the last few years, my aunt just visits once a year. I didn't get a chance to see her in Edmonton when I was there in April so I hadn't seen her since last Sep. She's 86 and alert and independent, but has become so much frailer. 2 years ago she still walked 5km with her church group to raise funds for wells in Africa, but she can't do that anymore.

The pork roast was delicious. I used the crockpot, but put the roasts in the oven on high heat for 30 min at the end to crisp them up. I always make 2 - one for dinner and one for my cousin to take home :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hey went much of day with no pain.
> 
> LTL the wdding sound like it was very nice and your dad was good and followed what was happening.
> 
> ...


Sounds like quite the contraption on your left wrist Yarnie - no cuffing DH with that weapon on! :lol: Glad that you're healing and hope you won't need any physio when the braces come off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Move is this weekend! Must get packing!


Exciting news LL! Hope the move goes smoothly and you have fun deciding what goes where in your new home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have been lax in my reading, thanks for the summary.
> 
> Got my bags unpacked, laundry done, half put away and even sorted through old mail yesterday. Need to run some errands this morning, then finish up putting away my laundry. I also just received a DVD on Portuguese knitting that I might watch. Probably won't, but it is a thought..........
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in knowing what you think of Portuguese knitting. A friend tried it and said it didn't feel right for her, but I've never tried it myself.

Those puppies probably have something very special planned for you - maybe another fish :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Tiptwo is my kitty Janie. She`ll be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky.
> Here`s a pic of her taken 3 years ago the day after a massive storm we had that felled trees, and uprooted bushes on our property.


She's a beauty Wendy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Exciting news LL! Hope the move goes smoothly and you have fun deciding what goes where in your new home.


Thank you WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Tiptwo is my kitty Janie. She`ll be 15 on Thanksgiving Day if I`m lucky.
> Here`s a pic of her taken 3 years ago the day after a massive storm we had that felled trees, and uprooted bushes on our property.


I love calico's . She is pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Its just a chocolate cake mix (your fave brand, I used Pilsbury), and 2 cups of shredded coconut mixed into the batter.


My mother used to make German chocolate cakes. I bet that tastes like one. My fave is Duncan Hines.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother used to make German chocolate cakes. I bet that tastes like one. My fave is Duncan Hines.


I'm getting hungry for cake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t remember if I have posted this pic here before, but it always makes me laugh.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the nice update, Yarnie.
> My MIL is having dental issues, so a dentist will see her in the nursing home. She also tried to get out of bed when one of the nurses caught her in time, before she fell. Now there's an alarm in her bed to let the nurses know when she tries it again. ;-)


That is so scary. I am glad they caught your MIL before she fell. When my mother was in rehab they had alarms on the wheel chairs. My mother reached around and turned hers off. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings for my baby. He is somewhere in the north central US driving a big rig. He does try to get home most weekends, even if it is just Saturday night.
> 
> It is pretty warm and dry today. We need rain.


Hot here. The humidity is down. Everything dries up faster. I am thankful the humidity is down tho.Summer is kicking my bootay . :-o :lol: The rain past us up today. There is 30% tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It does seem very early to have debates with your election still more than a year away. Our federal election is on Oct. 19 and our first leader's debate is also on tomorrow night. I'll be watching right after work because of the time difference (eastern Can. is 3 hours ahead of us).


You will have to keep us posted . I am interested to see if the conservatives are voted out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well it`s official. it`s not a false alarm this time. Ashley is in the hospital.
> It`s lucky my son is home from Kentucky....he`s taken his best friend Josh to the hospital where he will become an uncle tonight or early in the morning. Bill was at work, so he`s gone there in his Jeep.
> August 5th or 6th are good days to have Birthdays


Very exciting. Let us know when the wee babies come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great visit; my cousin comes up for dinner several times a year but the last few years, my aunt just visits once a year. I didn't get a chance to see her in Edmonton when I was there in April so I hadn't seen her since last Sep. She's 86 and alert and independent, but has become so much frailer. 2 years ago she still walked 5km with her church group to raise funds for wells in Africa, but she can't do that anymore.
> 
> The pork roast was delicious. I used the crockpot, but put the roasts in the oven on high heat for 30 min at the end to crisp them up. I always make 2 - one for dinner and one for my cousin to take home :lol:


I am sorry your Aunt can't walk her 5 km but she sounds like she is still in good shape for her age.
I am glad your roast came out delicious. I think the oven part is a good idea. I am glad the family wasn't disappointed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the nice update, Yarnie.
> My MIL is having dental issues, so a dentist will see her in the nursing home. She also tried to get out of bed when one of the nurses caught her in time, before she fell. Now there's an alarm in her bed to let the nurses know when she tries it again. ;-)


I'm glad the nurse caught her before she might have fallen. It will probably take a while for her to get adjusted to a new routine in the nursing home. Hopefully everything else is going well with you and your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well it`s official. it`s not a false alarm this time. Ashley is in the hospital.
> It`s lucky my son is home from Kentucky....he`s taken his best friend Josh to the hospital where he will become an uncle tonight or early in the morning. Bill was at work, so he`s gone there in his Jeep.
> August 5th or 6th are good days to have Birthdays


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the nice update, Yarnie.
> My MIL is having dental issues, so a dentist will see her in the nursing home. She also tried to get out of bed when one of the nurses caught her in time, before she fell. Now there's an alarm in her bed to let the nurses know when she tries it again. ;-)


How scary for you Jokim. i`m so glad the nurse was there at just the right time. Good to know ther is a dentist who will visit the nursing home so your MIL doesn`t have to travel.

:thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi There,

I am sorry to interrupt. My Rep. friend sent me this and I thought y'all would find it interesting.

http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/awesome-190-actors-reject-hollywood-sign-letter-support-israel/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to keep us posted . I am interested to see if the conservatives are voted out.


I sure hope not! I don't like all of the Conservative's legislation, but having the socialist NDP running the country would be a disaster. We've never had an NDP govt at the federal level but most of the provinces really suffered during their socialist years. My province of BC really suffered major job losses and economic downturn under the NDP when most of the rest of Canada was doing well.

The new NDP premier of Alberta is moving slowly so far, but has already included steps for higher corp taxes, higher oil royalties and $15 minimum wage -- all at a time when the province's main industry (energy & oil) is already hurting and many have already been laid off. She's also talking about shutting down the coal mines that provide a lot of the province's electricity.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am sorry to interrupt. My Rep. friend sent me this and I thought y'all would find it interesting.
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/awesome-190-actors-reject-hollywood-sign-letter-support-israel/


At last ...encouraging headlines from the Hollywood crowd. Good job guys.
Thanks SQM


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/cutechihuahuafans/photos/a.203293579740667.48781.161590657244293/914358375300847/?type=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am sorry to interrupt. My Rep. friend sent me this and I thought y'all would find it interesting.
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/awesome-190-actors-reject-hollywood-sign-letter-support-israel/


I'm not familiar with many of the names, but am glad that at a few more celebrities are being more objective in their views towards Israel's defense. Hopefully it will encourage more people to read and become better informed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/cutechihuahuafans/photos/a.203293579740667.48781.161590657244293/914358375300847/?type=1


 :lol: Too cute - love the pearls and purse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure hope not! I don't like all of the Conservative's legislation, but having the socialist NDP running the country would be a disaster. We've never had an NDP govt at the federal level but most of the provinces really suffered during their socialist years. My province of BC really suffered major job losses and economic downturn under the NDP when most of the rest of Canada was doing well.
> 
> The new NDP premier of Alberta is moving slowly so far, but has already included steps for higher corp taxes, higher oil royalties and $15 minimum wage -- all at a time when the province's main industry (energy & oil) is already hurting and many have already been laid off. She's also talking about shutting down the coal mines that provide a lot of the province's electricity.


I could see why you wouldn't want the socialist NDP. Both of our countries need prayers for better leaders.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This reminded me of Otis on your couch :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This reminded me of Otis on your couch :lol:


He does. All cosy and black.
I am glad Jojo is too fat to get on the couch. He likes his bed it is close to the floor. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure hope not! I don't like all of the Conservative's legislation, but having the socialist NDP running the country would be a disaster. We've never had an NDP govt at the federal level but most of the provinces really suffered during their socialist years. My province of BC really suffered major job losses and economic downturn under the NDP when most of the rest of Canada was doing well.
> 
> The new NDP premier of Alberta is moving slowly so far, but has already included steps for higher corp taxes, higher oil royalties and $15 minimum wage -- all at a time when the province's main industry (energy & oil) is already hurting and many have already been laid off. She's also talking about shutting down the coal mines that provide a lot of the province's electricity.


The NDP premier of Alberta sounds like she's following in <0 footsteps. A faithful socialist foot soldier. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This reminded me of Otis on your couch :lol:


Love this visual, Kitty! Perfect fit for my two grand dogs! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the nurse caught her before she might have fallen. It will probably take a while for her to get adjusted to a new routine in the nursing home. Hopefully everything else is going well with you and your family.


How scary for you Jokim. i`m so glad the nurse was there at just the right time. Good to know ther is a dentist who will visit the nursing home so your MIL doesn`t have to travel.


WendyBee said:


> Thanks Kitty and WendyBee for your concern about my MIL. The very ironic thing about her trying to get out of bed and walk, is that the PT person tried to get her to stand up and walk, for two weeks, but she couldn't do it. Now, that that window of opportunity has passed, she's trying. I don't think she will ever walk again. Her muscle tone is deteriorated. Had she tried to get up from her bed, successfully, she would certainly have fallen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

I could not figure out why I was having so much difficulty with my computer yesterday. I am going over to a friend's home for lunch and fun today, and she called last night saying that email was shut down all over the area. I was getting mine, but kept getting bumped off, so I just stopped. Will find out more later. 

I know that I need a major purge and get stuff to Goodwill, but I really stink at de-cluttering. But now that the wedding is over, I really don't have an excuse. Tomorrow, can't because I am babysitting. Saturday..........well it is Saturday. Sunday going spinning.......................I am sure I can find excuses for next week too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/156650811060818/photos/a.575181405874421.1073741825.156650811060818/955599527832605/?type=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I could not figure out why I was having so much difficulty with my computer yesterday. I am going over to a friend's home for lunch and fun today, and she called last night saying that email was shut down all over the area. I was getting mine, but kept getting bumped off, so I just stopped. Will find out more later.
> 
> I know that I need a major purge and get stuff to Goodwill, but I really stink at de-cluttering. But now that the wedding is over, I really don't have an excuse. Tomorrow, can't because I am babysitting. Saturday..........well it is Saturday. Sunday going spinning.......................I am sure I can find excuses for next week too


I need to purge myself. Too hot today. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This puppy knows how to have fun




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=946348252043259


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This puppy knows how to have fun
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=946348252043259


I loved this. Thank you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner. 
Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
> Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner.
> Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
> ♥♥


I know he will be fine. His brother will see to it


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
> Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner.
> Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
> ♥♥


Wendy Bee - I will be praying for Conner's good health. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
> Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner.
> Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
> ♥♥


You have my prayers for both boys. Please keep us posted.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This puppy knows how to have fun
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=946348252043259


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
> Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner.
> Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
> ♥♥


Prayers that little Conner is healthy and strong enough to rejoin his family really soon and for Zane too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our leadership debate tonight was interesting - no big wins or mistakes, but the discussion did emphasize some of the key policy differences between the parties. For the most part, the Liberal leader (Trudeau) managed to stay serious and focused and might regain some of the support that had been leaking to the socialist NDP. The NDP leader was quite clear on his socialist economic and social policies which should make for a more clear choice between their party and the Conservatives who currently form the govt.

How did your debate go?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie has your town council made a decision about the chickens yet?

There's a fellow living in Edmonton who has quietly been keeping 50 sheep in his yard for 20 years. His neighbours like having the sheep, but recently an animal control officer found out about and now he needs to find a new home for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.

Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
> Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
> Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


Good news! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found a couple of recent articles on euthanasia very disturbing. A few days ago a young British woman was promoting mobile euthanasia vans because the country "just had too many old people". The Dutch have had mobile vans for a few years.
> 
> Last year, Belgium extended their laws to include children. Today, an article about a healthy and active 75 year old British woman who went to a Switzerland clinic for assisted suicide because she was afraid of having a stroke and getting feeble. Depression qualifies as a legitimate condition for euthanasia.
> 
> ...


I remember when abortion was legalized here. It was predicted that euthanasia would be next. We are embracing a culture of death.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
> Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
> Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


Congratulations, WendyBee! I've been off for days - I'm so glad that little Conner is doing well - that both Conner and Zane are doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Joeysomma's Ben Carson quote - wise words from a very wise and good man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
> Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
> Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


That's great news Wendy! Wishing many blessings for the family. Hopefully you'll see them cuddled in their beautiful blankies very soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wendy - The Llwyngwril Yarn Bombers have been working hard in some of the Welsh villages ...

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/yarn-bombers-cover-coastal-village-9800638


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
> Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
> Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


Thank You Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy - The Llwyngwril Yarn Bombers have been working hard in some of the Welsh villages ...
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/yarn-bombers-cover-coastal-village-9800638


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy - The Llwyngwril Yarn Bombers have been working hard in some of the Welsh villages ...
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/yarn-bombers-cover-coastal-village-9800638


Brilliant.!!!
If that was my house, I`d leave that gorgeous wishing well the way it is.
Thank you westy


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent, Joeysomma!! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another update on Conner. This is from my hubby who heard it from Grand Daddy Bill himself. (It was my son who told me the info last night).
Minutes after their birth, baby Conner suffered a seizure. That`s why the ambulance took him to the hospital in Charleston. Conner is doing very well. So well in fact that he will be transported back to the hospital where his Mother and twin brother are waiting for him. Grandaddy Bill has asked one his state trooper pals to follow the ambulance back to the hospital for their reunion.

My son also got the weights and heights wrong.
Conner was 6 pounds 14 ounces, Zane 6 pounds 12 ounces. Both were 19 1/2 inches in length. Wow can you imagine if that was one baby? Nearly 14 pounds!!! No wonder poor Ashley was yelling the delivery suite down LOL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The twins were born this morning, I don`t know what time. Little Conner arrived first, then his brother Zane.
> Unfortunately Conner was taken to the Womens and Childrens hospital in Charleston. I don`t know if he went by helicopter or ambulance. I don`t know what`s wrong with Conner.
> Your prayers for little Conner would be appreciated. Thank you.
> ♥♥


Prayers going out for little Conner. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Conner update... he is doing ok, and should be reunited with his twin brother and parents on Monday. Conner was born at 4am Thursday morning, Zane 5 minutes later. Conner was 7 pounds 7 ozs, Zane 7 pounds 5 ounces. Both are 19 inches in length.
> Just after Conner was born, he seemed limp, and not responding to touch. So the doctor made a decision to send him to Charleston to be closely monitored which was about 45 minutes by ambulance from the hospital where Ashley gave birth.
> Thank you all once again for your prayers - they meant so much, and I`m convinced they helped.


Prayers for both, Conner and Zane. Hope the news from the Charleston hospital is good.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You believe that there is one God. Good! Even the demons believe that  and shudder.

James 2:19


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my I am missing so much. Glad to hear good news about Twins.

Carson thanks Joey. I really would like him to be our next President. 

WCK watch some of the Canadian debate last night Found it very interesting. Sounds like the same problems we are having in this country. Did not watch it all as our debates started. 
You must post sometimes about your government. I found it intersting what they were saying about oil, job lost, ans shipping oil out .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to share this.

Neighbor the other day said after two weeks of weather person predicting rain that never happen here is what he said.

They can't even predict what is happening in 24 hour period yet they want us to believe they know what will happen to this earth in 100 years. Very interesting thought.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Another update on Conner. This is from my hubby who heard it from Grand Daddy Bill himself. (It was my son who told me the info last night).
> Minutes after their birth, baby Conner suffered a seizure. That`s why the ambulance took him to the hospital in Charleston. Conner is doing very well. So well in fact that he will be transported back to the hospital where his Mother and twin brother are waiting for him. Grandaddy Bill has asked one his state trooper pals to follow the ambulance back to the hospital for their reunion.
> 
> My son also got the weights and heights wrong.
> Conner was 6 pounds 14 ounces, Zane 6 pounds 12 ounces. Both were 19 1/2 inches in length. Wow can you imagine if that was one baby? Nearly 14 pounds!!! No wonder poor Ashley was yelling the delivery suite down LOL


That's great news Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my I am missing so much. Glad to hear good news about Twins.
> 
> Carson thanks Joey. I really would like him to be our next President.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie - how are your wrists doing?

That's true that our countries share a lot of the same issues; the economy isn't very stable right now and the drop in oil prices has hit Canada hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to share this.
> 
> Neighbor the other day said after two weeks of weather person predicting rain that never happen here is what he said.
> 
> They can't even predict what is happening in 24 hour period yet they want us to believe they know what will happen to this earth in 100 years. Very interesting thought.


 :lol: remember those stories from the 70's telling us all to prepare for the next ice age


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy - The Llwyngwril Yarn Bombers have been working hard in some of the Welsh villages ...
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/yarn-bombers-cover-coastal-village-9800638


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Another update on Conner. This is from my hubby who heard it from Grand Daddy Bill himself. (It was my son who told me the info last night).
> Minutes after their birth, baby Conner suffered a seizure. That`s why the ambulance took him to the hospital in Charleston. Conner is doing very well. So well in fact that he will be transported back to the hospital where his Mother and twin brother are waiting for him. Grandaddy Bill has asked one his state trooper pals to follow the ambulance back to the hospital for their reunion.
> 
> My son also got the weights and heights wrong.
> Conner was 6 pounds 14 ounces, Zane 6 pounds 12 ounces. Both were 19 1/2 inches in length. Wow can you imagine if that was one baby? Nearly 14 pounds!!! No wonder poor Ashley was yelling the delivery suite down LOL


She was carrying about 14 pounds of baby! I hope she's doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You believe that there is one God. Good! Even the demons believe that  and shudder.
> 
> James 2:19


If anyone is interested, C.S. Lewis wrote The Screwtape Letters. It's a fascinating book. A demon is advising a demon-in-traing on the best way to get Christian souls. It is not creepy - it is very interesting if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If anyone is interested, C.S. Lewis wrote The Screwtape Letters. It's a fascinating book. A demon is advising a demon-in-traing on the best way to get Christian souls. It is not creepy - it is very interesting if anyone wants to try it.


I love CS Lewis. He is such a great moral writer. I will find and read this book. Thanks Bonnie.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Another update on Conner. This is from my hubby who heard it from Grand Daddy Bill himself. (It was my son who told me the info last night).
> Minutes after their birth, baby Conner suffered a seizure. That`s why the ambulance took him to the hospital in Charleston. Conner is doing very well. So well in fact that he will be transported back to the hospital where his Mother and twin brother are waiting for him. Grandaddy Bill has asked one his state trooper pals to follow the ambulance back to the hospital for their reunion.
> 
> My son also got the weights and heights wrong.
> Conner was 6 pounds 14 ounces, Zane 6 pounds 12 ounces. Both were 19 1/2 inches in length. Wow can you imagine if that was one baby? Nearly 14 pounds!!! No wonder poor Ashley was yelling the delivery suite down LOL


Those are some big boys. Poor Ashley. All of mine were over 8lbs and I thought I had it bad. Bless her heart. She had reason to yell the delivery suite down. Was her DH with her when they were born?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If anyone is interested, C.S. Lewis wrote The Screwtape Letters. It's a fascinating book. A demon is advising a demon-in-traing on the best way to get Christian souls. It is not creepy - it is very interesting if anyone wants to try it.


I enjoy C.S. Lewis so I'll check it out. Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If anyone is interested, C.S. Lewis wrote The Screwtape Letters. It's a fascinating book. A demon is advising a demon-in-traing on the best way to get Christian souls. It is not creepy - it is very interesting if anyone wants to try it.


Thanks Bon. I read Frank Perriti's book "This Present Darkness". It was about the same thing. It was fiction but made me aware that we have the power over demons with our prayers. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to share this.
> 
> Neighbor the other day said after two weeks of weather person predicting rain that never happen here is what he said.
> 
> They can't even predict what is happening in 24 hour period yet they want us to believe they know what will happen to this earth in 100 years. Very interesting thought.


 :lol: :thumbup: My DH believes every word the weather people say for the coming week. Me not so much. I just look out the window. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is 91 here right now. So hot! The humidity is coming back. Our a/c has been out upstairs. I think that is why I had the headaches. Our repair man came out and said it was frozen up. How in the world was it frozen up with temps 102?
I made a pear cobbler today. I have pears off my Daddy's tree. I am glad it is still baring fruit. His grapes died the next year after he died. 
I wish I had vanilla ice cream to go with it. Anyone want a piece or at least the recipe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353625-1.html
I love Miss Marple. How style of knitting do you do? I do continental . My cast on is my own style.:}


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love CS Lewis. He is such a great moral writer. I will find and read this book. Thanks Bonnie.♥


You're welcome. My DD told me about it. I listened to it on a book CD from the library. The reader is very good. She also gave me the book so I could page back and forth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I enjoy C.S. Lewis so I'll check it out. Thanks Bonnie.


You're welcome. I listened to it on CD - good that way, too. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. I read Frank Perriti's book "This Present Darkness". It was about the same thing. It was fiction but made me aware that we have the power over demons with our prayers. :-D


We certainly do, with God's help.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. I read Frank Perriti's book "This Present Darkness". It was about the same thing. It was fiction but made me aware that we have the power over demons with our prayers. :-D


I'll have to look into that one. Thanks, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :thumbup: My DH believes every word the weather people say for the coming week. Me not so much. I just look out the window. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 91 here right now. So hot! The humidity is coming back. Our a/c has been out upstairs. I think that is why I had the headaches. Our repair man came out and said it was frozen up. How in the world was it frozen up with temps 102?
> I made a pear cobbler today. I have pears off my Daddy's tree. I am glad it is still baring fruit. His grapes died the next year after he died.
> I wish I had vanilla ice cream to go with it. Anyone want a piece or at least the recipe?


I would love to have the recipe, CB. Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353625-1.html
> I love Miss Marple. How style of knitting do you do? I do continental . My cast on is my own style.:}


Continental.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I would love to have the recipe, CB. Thank you!


Good Pear or Peach Cobble

Boil on top of stove :

About 8 cups of pears(or peaches) peeled and cut. 
1 cup of brown sugar and pie spices.
Boil down until the fruit is still crisp and syrupy.
Add 1 stick of butter.

Mix together:

1 stick of better melted
1 cup of milk 
1 cup of sugar
1 cup of flour
1 teaspoon of baking powder
1 teaspoon of salt 
Pour over pears or peaches and place in an over at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes. 
Makes 2 cobblers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are some big boys. Poor Ashley. All of mine were over 8lbs and I thought I had it bad. Bless her heart. She had reason to yell the delivery suite down. Was her DH with her when they were born?


Yes he was bumpy. It was Billy who noticed his newborn son had a seizure while he was holding him for the first time within minutes of his birth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes he was bumpy. It was Billy who noticed his newborn son had a seizure while he was holding him for the first time within minutes of his birth.


Do you know why he had the seizure? That is very scary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Continental.


I've never tried continental. At least I don't think so. I have enough trouble as a left-handed person who learned to knit right-handed from my right-handed mother. Switch hands? Which side of my brain would I use then? Too confusing. I wrap the yarn around fingers of my right hand. What kind of knitting is that?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good Pear or Peach Cobble
> 
> Boil on top of stove :
> 
> ...


sounds good but "I like good ole apple cobbler


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

not been on for awhile, knitting, chickens and quilting been keeping me busy.also it is so hot my computer melted.my new one will be in on friday, I hate this laptop.missed everybody but just so many hours in the day. I do check in and do aquick read of whats going on here.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never tried continental. At least I don't think so. I have enough trouble as a left-handed person who learned to knit right-handed from my right-handed mother. Switch hands? Which side of my brain would I use then? Too confusing. I wrap the yarn around fingers of my right hand. What kind of knitting is that?


it don't matter which hand you use it's all knitting, just say you knit southpaw that's a lefty in baseball.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. I read Frank Perriti's book "This Present Darkness". It was about the same thing. It was fiction but made me aware that we have the power over demons with our prayers. :-D


Perriti is a good author, I like all of his books, well the cackle girls are calling for morning feeding so will sign off ,love all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so nice to hear from you Karveer. Oh your so lucky Chickens.

Chickens here will not happen. with all the letters written all the PM and news paper articles nothing.

women who started movement has gotten rid of them so have others neighbor down to 5.

It was suppose to be brought up at next villiage meeting. guess what nothing.

seem board is afraid to cross President so they just will keep stalling till it all passes away.

So have to admit Gertie and the girls will not be coming home. At least I know they are being well cared for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome. My DD told me about it. I listened to it on a book CD from the library. The reader is very good. She also gave me the book so I could page back and forth.


Have to check it out Bon and idea of CD sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - how are your wrists doing?
> 
> That's true that our countries share a lot of the same issues; the economy isn't very stable right now and the drop in oil prices has hit Canada hard.


good and bad days here with the buggers. Can type to day so good day.

Wish I could have listen to full debate. It was on our C Span channel here. So am sure it will not be repeated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good Pear or Peach Cobble
> 
> Boil on top of stove :
> 
> ...


Want to try this one love Cobbler. Thanks CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I could not figure out why I was having so much difficulty with my computer yesterday. I am going over to a friend's home for lunch and fun today, and she called last night saying that email was shut down all over the area. I was getting mine, but kept getting bumped off, so I just stopped. Will find out more later.
> 
> I know that I need a major purge and get stuff to Goodwill, but I really stink at de-cluttering. But now that the wedding is over, I really don't have an excuse. Tomorrow, can't because I am babysitting. Saturday..........well it is Saturday. Sunday going spinning.......................I am sure I can find excuses for next week too


Did that purge thing glad I did but am now on the filling up again. Did books too. Went looking for a pattern it was in a give away book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB you know who would and could use a window weather persons.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you know why he had the seizure? That is very scary.


That is a good question. I hope they know why. Hope all is ok. Thinking and praying for you all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353625-1.html
> I love Miss Marple. How style of knitting do you do? I do continental . My cast on is my own style.:}


I do any way that gets the job done.

Doing boot cuffs now love the way they are turning out. But took about three pattern ideas to get there.

Going to use I Cord to .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL moving on weekend. How is it going?

Hope smoothly .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

seizure's not good to hear but glad that Grandpa caught it. 

At least they cn control it if it happens again.

God Bless that little one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Be still, and know tha I am God; I will be exalted among the nations. I will be exalted in the earth! Psalm 46: 10

That is something I must learn to be still and listen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL moving on weekend. How is it going?
> 
> Hope smoothly .


I am in the middle of the move and taking a break. Internet will not be available for a while - I don't know when it goes. Trying to pack things. Won't have all boxes in house till Tues. So, I will be working hard on packing and unpacking.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m happy to announce both twins are coming out of the hospital today.
Conner was reunited with his brother Zane yesterday at the local hospital, and both babies will sleep in their new crib that was custom made for them by Ashleys Dads friend.
Will go on Facebook later to see if there are any pics of them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s so good to see you back with us Karverr. I`m sorry about your old laptop, I hope your new one will be a huge improvement for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m happy to announce both twins are coming out of the hospital today.
> Conner was reunited with his brother Zane yesterday at the local hospital, and both babies will sleep in their new crib that was custom made for them by Ashleys Dads friend.
> Will go on Facebook later to see if there are any pics of them.


That is great news WeBe . Nice way to start my day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Not sure what my knitting style is....it`s my own way of doing things.
I can`t cast on with one needle like I`ve seen so many do. When I cast on I knit through the front and back stitch at the same time. My cousin taught me that way of doing that over 30 years ago.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Another update on Conner. This is from my hubby who heard it from Grand Daddy Bill himself. (It was my son who told me the info last night).
> Minutes after their birth, baby Conner suffered a seizure. That`s why the ambulance took him to the hospital in Charleston. Conner is doing very well. So well in fact that he will be transported back to the hospital where his Mother and twin brother are waiting for him. Grandaddy Bill has asked one his state trooper pals to follow the ambulance back to the hospital for their reunion.
> 
> My son also got the weights and heights wrong.
> Conner was 6 pounds 14 ounces, Zane 6 pounds 12 ounces. Both were 19 1/2 inches in length. Wow can you imagine if that was one baby? Nearly 14 pounds!!! No wonder poor Ashley was yelling the delivery suite down LOL


What good news about little Conner. Granddaddy Bill sounds like he's on top of things. He must be so excited.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 91 here right now. So hot! The humidity is coming back. Our a/c has been out upstairs. I think that is why I had the headaches. Our repair man came out and said it was frozen up. How in the world was it frozen up with temps 102?
> I made a pear cobbler today. I have pears off my Daddy's tree. I am glad it is still baring fruit. His grapes died the next year after he died.
> I wish I had vanilla ice cream to go with it. Anyone want a piece or at least the recipe?


It was 82 at 7AM here CB. We will have 102 today with the heat index at 115. We should be having 2 more days of this heat and then possibly some rain where the weather people say we will have lower temps. By that they mean a balmy 92. Even though I am hibernating, I am still wilting. The AC just can't keep up with the temps. I keep all the plastic containers that coffee comes in and fill them with water and put them in the freezer. Once out of the container, I put them in socks which I tie together and hang from my neck. It looks dorky, but manages to keep me cool and I really don't mind it when the ice melts and the socks can't hold all the water. There's that AHAAA moment. I even fashioned something similar for the puppies. They have adapted quite well once they realized it was a good thing.

Speaking of ice cream, Blue Bell got the go ahead to resume producing their ice cream, but only from one plant. It's a start and looks like they finally are rid of the bacteria.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353625-1.html
> I love Miss Marple. How style of knitting do you do? I do continental . My cast on is my own style.:}


I started out throwing, and then taught myself Continental. I like the Continental better. I did use both methods when doing color work. I do have to say cast on is my own style as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> sounds good but "I like good ole apple cobbler


Hi karverr. Use apples in this recipe too. They would work. 
What have you been up to?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> good and bad days here with the buggers. Can type to day so good day.
> 
> Wish I could have listen to full debate. It was on our C Span channel here. So am sure it will not be repeated.


Yarnie, Fox will be repeating it this afternoon. I think around 5PM, but check your listings. I don't know if it will be both debates or just the second one. They will probably show it tomorrow as well. They might as well get as much mileage out of it as they can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am in the middle of the move and taking a break. Internet will not be available for a while - I don't know when it goes. Trying to pack things. Won't have all boxes in house till Tues. So, I will be working hard on packing and unpacking.
> 
> Thinking of you all.


I am glad you are almost moved in. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was 82 at 7AM here CB. We will have 102 today with the heat index at 115. We should be having 2 more days of this heat and then possibly some rain where the weather people say we will have lower temps. By that they mean a balmy 92. Even though I am hibernating, I am still wilting. The AC just can't keep up with the temps. I keep all the plastic containers that coffee comes in and fill them with water and put them in the freezer. Once out of the container, I put them in socks which I tie together and hang from my neck. It looks dorky, but manages to keep me cool and I really don't mind it when the ice melts and the socks can't hold all the water. There's that AHAAA moment. I even fashioned something similar for the puppies. They have adapted quite well once they realized it was a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of ice cream, Blue Bell got the go ahead to resume producing their ice cream, but only from one plant. It's a start and looks like they finally are rid of the bacteria.


Temps are going to be the same here today. I went to my plant swap today. Everyone said their gardens are wilting. I can't keep up with watering. I put ice cubes in a towel and put it around my neck when I am watering outside. The a/c is continually running here too. Crazy to think we grew up without a/c. I guess we were use to it back then. Jojo is still in the house because of the heat. We will never be able to get him out again when it cools off. 
I heard about Blue Bell . We had Yarnells last night. I still like Blue Bell better. When Yarnells went out of business I didn't even miss it because I like BB better. They need to start churning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, Fox will be repeating it this afternoon. I think around 5PM, but check your listings. I don't know if it will be both debates or just the second one. They will probably show it tomorrow as well. They might as well get as much mileage out of it as they can.


What did you think about Trump , Solo?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are almost moved in. :thumbup:


Just taking a rest from cleaning the fridge in our apt. for the next people. That is done. Must do bathrooms, floors, etc. Tomorrow. I don't hire cleaning people. Why pay for what I can do myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just taking a rest from cleaning the fridge in our apt. for the next people. That is done. Must do bathrooms, floors, etc. Tomorrow. I don't hire cleaning people. Why pay for what I can do myself.


I agree but you are taking a lot on yourself. Rest up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


Hey, keep staying on this side of the grass!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree but you are taking a lot on yourself. Rest up.


Yes, a lot. I am going to the house right now and crawling into bed. No internet there until Tues. The house is a war zone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


Happy Birthday Janie. Thanks for reminding me. Have a great day. Love you! XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you make it to your parents? Have fun at the party!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


nay not older your get to start to count backwards , so subtract one year. Called going through second childhood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is cute.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080261222003669


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Janie. Thanks for reminding me. Have a great day. Love you! XX ♥


Happy Birthday! Janie!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy belly button day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted why give the animal's more fadder then one deserves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LTL how is your day going? 

How are the boy's doing? 

How is the weather down there?

What are you doing today?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning all. Yarnie says that it's time I got my butt back here. She said it nicer than that but the meaning was clear. So, how is everyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Morning all. Yarnie says that it's time I got my butt back here. She said it nicer than that but the meaning was clear. So, how is everyone?


Great to hear from you again. I agree with Yarnie. 
Hot,hot hot here. I am off to get ready for church. Please come back more often. You have been greatly missed. Tell us about the twins. I bet they are into a lot these days. I know you adore them. XX ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Morning all. Yarnie says that it's time I got my butt back here. She said it nicer than that but the meaning was clear. So, how is everyone?


Bless you Yarnie

Hi there kiddo!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you are here.

Tell all whats new in your life? 

How is your weather you know I like to complain about it.

Dry then wet, cold then warm, great summer here if I can find it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy belly button day


Love it belly button day? Where is the belly button? I can't see mine any more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, a lot. I am going to the house right now and crawling into bed. No internet there until Tues. The house is a war zone.


I wish we lived close by to each other so I could help you Lucy. I remember those days of boxes everywhere.
Enjoy your rest while you can get it. It will all be worth it I promise you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wish we lived close by to each other so I could help you Lucy. I remember those days of boxes everywhere.
> Enjoy your rest while you can get it. It will all be worth it I promise you.


Thank you, WendyBee. I hope it will be worth it. I still don't know. As I said, I have moved further away from where I want to be - now living in a strange place. Who needs a strange place - not me!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it belly button day? Where is the belly button? I can't see mine any more.


Is it innie, outie, or uni-button day?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday! Janie!


Yes, happy birthday, Janie!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great to hear from you again. I agree with Yarnie.
> Hot,hot hot here. I am off to get ready for church. Please come back more often. You have been greatly missed. Tell us about the twins. I bet they are into a lot these days. I know you adore them. XX ♥


The twins are adorable, of course! Cole got his first haircut yesterday.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you are here.
> 
> Glad to be back!
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you think about Trump , Solo?


I don't think Trump has any kind of chance. I don't think that Trump really thinks he has a chance either. I think he became a candidate to upset and challenge the status quo. He wanted people to really take a look at what is going on in DC and do something about it. As Carly Fiorina said this morning on Chris Wallace's show, Trump has tapped into the anger that people feel about the direction the country is going. I think Trump wants the people to get their representatives to do something positive to turn the country around. He doesn't back up his statements with facts, but that doesn't mean they aren't true or at least what people are thinking. What he is doing is having a positive affect on the people, it's a necessary upset for our country. I hope it continues.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just taking a rest from cleaning the fridge in our apt. for the next people. That is done. Must do bathrooms, floors, etc. Tomorrow. I don't hire cleaning people. Why pay for what I can do myself.


Good luck with your move. I hope it is uneventful and everything arrives at the new house in one piece.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


Happy Birthday Janeway. You are a good captain for your ship.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and isn't there something more to tell???? :wink: 

Oh your sons are really something to be proud of lady.

Isn't there something else you want to tell???

Just notice what else? new little one on the way. Yeah Thumper grandma times three. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Is it innie, outie, or uni-button day?


Can't tell may be an inbetweenie. In and out all the time. Goes with the body. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think Trump has any kind of chance. I don't think that Trump really thinks he has a chance either. I think he became a candidate to upset and challenge the status quo. He wanted people to really take a look at what is going on in DC and do something about it. As Carly Fiorina said this morning on Chris Wallace's show, Trump has tapped into the anger that people feel about the direction the country is going. I think Trump wants the people to get their representatives to do something positive to turn the country around. He doesn't back up his statements with facts, but that doesn't mean they aren't true or at least what people are thinking. What he is doing is having a positive affect on the people, it's a necessary upset for our country. I hope it continues.


agree just out there giving people what they want to hear. Has no back up plan for his words.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think Trump has any kind of chance. I don't think that Trump really thinks he has a chance either. I think he became a candidate to upset and challenge the status quo. He wanted people to really take a look at what is going on in DC and do something about it. As Carly Fiorina said this morning on Chris Wallace's show, Trump has tapped into the anger that people feel about the direction the country is going. I think Trump wants the people to get their representatives to do something positive to turn the country around. He doesn't back up his statements with facts, but that doesn't mean they aren't true or at least what people are thinking. What he is doing is having a positive affect on the people, it's a necessary upset for our country. I hope it continues.


I agree! I think he cares about the USA.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The twins are adorable, of course! Cole got his first haircut yesterday.


How did Cole like his hair being cut?

The twins have to be growing leaps and bounds now.

Bet you are really enjoying your time with them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree! I think he cares about the USA.


Oh Ll your still on line thought you would be disconected by now.

So how is the packing going? Have you started moving it to new house yet??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Ll your still on line thought you would be disconected by now.
> 
> So how is the packing going? Have you started moving it to new house yet??


Yes, online for a little while longer. Tomorrow off, I bet. We are almost packed. It's crazy. Now the movers have to move two households into one small one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> sounds good but "I like good ole apple cobbler


Hi, Karverr! So nice to see you. I see the food brought you back! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook today, posted by a woman who had just lost her grandson after a years-long battle. He was at the top of the list for a multiple organ transplant, but he just didn't make it. His grandparents took care of him when he mother died, and they are remarkable people of faith and selfless love. This poem she posted is so beautiful.

Death is nothing at all.
I have only slipped away to the next room.
I am I and you are you.
Whatever we were to each other, 
That, we still are.

Call me by my old familiar name.
Speak to me in the easy way
which you always used.
Put no difference into your tone.
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed
at the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me. Pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word
that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effect.
Without the trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant.
It is the same that it ever was.
There is absolute unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind
because I am out of sight? 

I am but waiting for you.
For an interval.
Somewhere. Very near.
Just around the corner.

All is well.

Nothing is past; nothing is lost. One brief moment and all will be as it was before only better, infinitely happier and forever we will all be one together with Christ. 
Henry Scott Holland


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Karverr! So nice to see you. I see the food brought you back! :thumbup:


what did you expect!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and isn't there something more to tell???? :wink:
> 
> Oh your sons are really something to be proud of lady.
> 
> ...


Great news Thumper. Same son or another one?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think Trump has any kind of chance. I don't think that Trump really thinks he has a chance either. I think he became a candidate to upset and challenge the status quo. He wanted people to really take a look at what is going on in DC and do something about it. As Carly Fiorina said this morning on Chris Wallace's show, Trump has tapped into the anger that people feel about the direction the country is going. I think Trump wants the people to get their representatives to do something positive to turn the country around. He doesn't back up his statements with facts, but that doesn't mean they aren't true or at least what people are thinking. What he is doing is having a positive affect on the people, it's a necessary upset for our country. I hope it continues.


I hope that is his plan . I don't know if I could vote for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw this on Facebook today, posted by a woman who had just lost her grandson after a years-long battle. He was at the top of the list for a multiple organ transplant, but he just didn't make it. His grandparents took care of him when he mother died, and they are remarkable people of faith and selfless love. This poem she posted is so beautiful.
> 
> Death is nothing at all.
> I have only slipped away to the next room.
> ...


I believe that way too. Just hard to remember sometimes. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news Thumper. Same son or another one?


Same son. Man, are they going to be busy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> what did you expect!!


Hi Karverr, glad you have returned!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy day my friends!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Janie. And the same to you and many more &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome back Thumpy....long time no see. Great to see you`re going to be a Grandmother again. Better get those knitting needles back out of storage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Same son. Man, are they going to be busy!


Oh great! They will be sooooooo busy! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy day my friends!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this boy!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152733403915872


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy day my friends!


Beautiful Jayne thank you for sharing such nice thoughts as it is your birthday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw this on Facebook today, posted by a woman who had just lost her grandson after a years-long battle. He was at the top of the list for a multiple organ transplant, but he just didn't make it. His grandparents took care of him when he mother died, and they are remarkable people of faith and selfless love. This poem she posted is so beautiful.
> 
> Death is nothing at all.
> I have only slipped away to the next room.
> ...


Oh Bon that touchs my heart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Grrrr
Ripped out a project, just wasn't feeling the love.

Spent the entire evening for a new project, and nothing is jumping out. Found a cowl that will keep me occupied until I find something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> what did you expect!!


Let's say you lived up to my expectation. And for whatever reason you're back, we're so glad to see you!

Are you enjoying quilting? It seems like such a major undertaking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope that is his plan . I don't know if I could vote for him.


I like his energy and confidence - and he's succeeded in business so he surely knows how to negotiate and delegate to competent people. But - there seem to be drawbacks.

I about had a heart attack watching the debate. I thought I'd tuned in to MSNBC. I was watching Megyn Kelly, but I could have sworn in was Joy Behar from The View. Sheesh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon that touchs my heart. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome. I just loved it. And don't we all feel that way sometimes - that they're really with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Grrrr
> Ripped out a project, just wasn't feeling the love.
> 
> Spent the entire evening for a new project, and nothing is jumping out. Found a cowl that will keep me occupied until I find something.


Good for you. I've been so tired that today I just sat and stared at the tv, falling asleep off and on. My DD#1 and one grandson came to town for a soccer tournament. I went with them to the 5:30 game on Sat. then stayed up late Sat. night - no sense - and got up at 5:30 a.m. to see them off to the third game. Exciting - they won the tournament! He's 16.

This weekend had such a nice ending. DS who was in Jacksonville got home safely. GS who was in Chile got home safely. DD#1 and grandson got home safely. DD#2 and her husband and 5 kids got home safely after two and a half weeks visiting various relatives in town here - and going to White Water and Six Flags. DD#1 had 18 people sleeping at her house for 4 nights. I don't know how they all do it. Anyway, I can rest easy tonight now that they are all back in their assigned seats - I mean places.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Grrrr
> Ripped out a project, just wasn't feeling the love.
> 
> Spent the entire evening for a new project, and nothing is jumping out. Found a cowl that will keep me occupied until I find something.


Hope cowl goes easy on you. Can understand the ripping out. Been doing it a lot of late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good for you. I've been so tired that today I just sat and stared at the tv, falling asleep off and on. My DD#1 and one grandson came to town for a soccer tournament. I went with them to the 5:30 game on Sat. then stayed up late Sat. night - no sense - and got up at 5:30 a.m. to see them off to the third game. Exciting - they won the tournament! He's 16.
> 
> This weekend had such a nice ending. DS who was in Jacksonville got home safely. GS who was in Chile got home safely. DD#1 and grandson got home safely. DD#2 and her husband and 5 kids got home safely after two and a half weeks visiting various relatives in town here - and going to White Water and Six Flags. DD#1 had 18 people sleeping at her house for 4 nights. I don't know how they all do it. Anyway, I can rest easy tonight now that they are all back in their assigned seats - I mean places.


Sorry you have been having a quite time and nothing to do but sleep. :XD: Would you like some excitement? :lol: 
Still waiting for you to tell us about your Anniv party.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anniversary party was so wonderful. All our kids and grandkids except two (one in Chile, one at football) were there. When we moved here, DH's closest friend at work moved here with his family. When I met his wife, we hit it off immediately. It was a company move. Since we didn't have family, we adopted each other and had all our holidays together for probably 30 years.

They have 6 children. Our friends are about ten years older than we are. I learned a lot about parenting watching what they did. Their children are all grown and wonderful adults, and we think ours are too. In fact, she said to me that we were so lucky to have nice children. (Of course, they weren't always nice. We had to train the little buggers!!!)

As we got older, the family got just too big for us to host. The kids brought dishes to share, but it was just too much - and too many people in our houses. We see our two friends often, but the kids missed seeing each other. We'd been talking about having a reunion somewhere - so we combined it with our
anniversary.

We had it in a hall in church. That hall had been our church sanctuary until we built a new one. It has a beautiful rectangular stained glass window with a theme the vine and the branches. Now it's a meeting room for receptions, etc. Our kids all had First Communion, Confirmation, and weddings in that very room so it was meaningful to us.

DH and I had a simple wedding. I carried daisies, so our daughters went to our local florist for hundreds of daisies - big and beautiful! I've been using that florist for a very long time and intend to thank them for the glorious flowers.

My DIL thought we should have a slide show, so DS took pictures from our wedding album for that. I was up to my elbows in photos (again!) trying to find more for the slide show. Finally I asked him to give me a number. The slide show was great! DIL's parents do the audio/visual at church, so they rigged it up on two big screens.

I got to pick the music - let me tell you it was GREAT music!!!! A little Elvis, a little Simon and Garfunkel. You name it -it was there. DS arranged the playing of that, too. DIL loves to decorate, so she fixed up the tables and had people sign the glass in a picture frame. she's going to put a picture in there.

She knows a photographer, so he came and took pictures of us and our family and friends. We had toys in one area for the little ones, and they had a ball playing together and running around.

Oh - and dress was casual. We wanted to just relax and enjoy each other's company.

Both daughters got the flowers for us. DD#2 loves to bake. she came from out of two with two pies and a cake. DD#1 decorated the cake with daisies. 
They did it that way because they wanted to have the kind of food we had at our two-family get-togethers. We had sandwiches, etc. from Publix.

We had the hall for three hours. We all got to talk to everyone. Oh - and our co-in-laws were there - two couples out of three. I was delighted that they could be there with us. One couple was out of town.

There was sort of a theme - Fifty years of faith, family, and friends. I wanted to do it that way because I couldn't have picked a better person to grow up and grow old with (some day). He's been by my side and on my side without fail. All the best things in my life I got through him - my faith (he was the Catholic and introduced me to the church I love), our children and grandchildren (the purest blessings of our lives), and our dearest friends for many many years - our adopted family - we met through DH and his job.

So - that was it. We are not big socialites, but I felt like we had a nice celebration. It suited us and we loved it, especially because our chilldren didn't want us to do any work!!! Ohhhh-kay! We are so grateful to them.

We are all exhausted from so much visiting!

I hope this isn't braggy - I hate that. We are not party people at all - we are homebodies, so this was a big deal for us and we'll never do it again! :shock:

I wanted to share it with you just because it was such a special time for us. I had thought last year about having a celebration because we usually just don't. I was overjoyed when the kids wanted to do this for us.

Thanks for letting me relive this a little just one more time.

This was one of our songs: The Wedding Song - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good for you. I've been so tired that today I just sat and stared at the tv, falling asleep off and on. My DD#1 and one grandson came to town for a soccer tournament. I went with them to the 5:30 game on Sat. then stayed up late Sat. night - no sense - and got up at 5:30 a.m. to see them off to the third game. Exciting - they won the tournament! He's 16.
> 
> This weekend had such a nice ending. DS who was in Jacksonville got home safely. GS who was in Chile got home safely. DD#1 and grandson got home safely. DD#2 and her husband and 5 kids got home safely after two and a half weeks visiting various relatives in town here - and going to White Water and Six Flags. DD#1 had 18 people sleeping at her house for 4 nights. I don't know how they all do it. Anyway, I can rest easy tonight now that they are all back in their assigned seats - I mean places.


After all that I think you need to sleep in tomorrow.
I know you are happy all the chicks are home. It is a good feeling you know they are safely back home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After all that I think you need to sleep in tomorrow.
> I know you are happy all the chicks are home. It is a good feeling you know they are safely back home.


You're exactly right, CB. I know you and most everyone on here has had that experience.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like his energy and confidence - and he's succeeded in business so he surely knows how to negotiate and delegate to competent people. But - there seem to be drawbacks.
> 
> I about had a heart attack watching the debate. I thought I'd tuned in to MSNBC. I was watching Megyn Kelly, but I could have sworn in was Joy Behar from The View. Sheesh!


The opening of the debate was pretty shocking. I am glad I watched after all. I ruled out a few watching it. I can't believe Megyn had the stomach virus just a few hours before and looked so great. I know I would not after having it. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The opening of the debate was pretty shocking. I am glad I watched after all. I ruled out a few watching it. I can't believe Megyn had the stomach virus just a few hours before and looked so great. I know I would not after having it. :shock:


I wouldn't either, but I had that anti-nausea medicine once, and it works wonders.

I was so upset with her questioning techniques and the whole debate. I'll get over it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Anniversary party was so wonderful. All our kids and grandkids except two (one in Chile, one at football) were there. When we moved here, DH's closest friend at work moved here with his family. When I met his wife, we hit it off immediately. It was a company move. Since we didn't have family, we adopted each other and had all our holidays together for probably 30 years.
> 
> They have 6 children. Our friends are about ten years older than we are. I learned a lot about parenting watching what they did. Their children are all grown and wonderful adults, and we think ours are too. In fact, she said to me that we were so lucky to have nice children. (Of course, they weren't always nice. We had to train them!!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Anniversary party was so wonderful. All our kids and grandkids except two (one in Chile, one at football) were there. When we moved here, DH's closest friend at work moved here with his family. When I met his wife, we hit it off immediately. It was a company move. Since we didn't have family, we adopted each other and had all our holidays together for probably 30 years.
> 
> They have 6 children. Our friends are about ten years older than we are. I learned a lot about parenting watching what they did. Their children are all grown and wonderful adults, and we think ours are too. In fact, she said to me that we were so lucky to have nice children. (Of course, they weren't always nice. We had to train the little buggers!!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I got chills reading about your lovely family and friends. It sounds like a wonderful tribute to you and the love of your live. You have been truly blessed to have all of them in your life. You must be good parents to raise such thoughtful children and grand children.
> I enjoyed the whole story of your party. I know it was a great blessing for both of you . I am so glad you got to spend time with your special friends. That is a great to have the people you love minus the 2 grands.
> Thanks for sharing it all with us.
> I had daisies too. Must have been the hippy life we lived. Ha yeah right.
> :thumbup:


That was it. Make love not war - groovy! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for what you said about the party.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not bragging just told me how much you and husband have loved each other and wonderful children you raised.
> I wish I could have been there. It sounded just lovely. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much, Yarnie. I wish you could have been there, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off to bed all have a blessed night and a good sleep.

God hold you tight in his arms.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> off to bed all have a blessed night and a good sleep.
> 
> God hold you tight in his arms.


You too, Yarnlady!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Still feel antsy because there is not a project I want to do. Maybe I should do some needlepoint and change things up. Nah, too much yarn in the house...........and more on the way. Will do some things around the house this morning and then start pulling out my books and make a bigger mess.

hugs to all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Still feel antsy because there is not a project I want to do. Maybe I should do some needlepoint and change things up. Nah, too much yarn in the house...........and more on the way. Will do some things around the house this morning and then start pulling out my books and make a bigger mess.
> 
> hugs to all


You will find something. I found that googling helps too. Lots of nice patterns on the Internet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You will find something. I found that googling helps too. Lots of nice patterns on the Internet.


Pinterest has lots of projects. I get lost for hours looking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pinterest has lots of projects. I get lost for hours looking.


I have yet to understand Pinterest. When I go there, I can't view anything. What do I do?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Still feel antsy because there is not a project I want to do. Maybe I should do some needlepoint and change things up. Nah, too much yarn in the house...........and more on the way. Will do some things around the house this morning and then start pulling out my books and make a bigger mess.
> 
> hugs to all


Oh, I know that feeling - hope you find something good to do.
Hugs back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have yet to understand Pinterest. When I go there, I can't view anything. What do I do?


I couldn't tell you. I didn't know how to get started either. If you have a "profile," click on that. Or find a picture you like and click on Pin It. It will give you directions - sort of.

Basically all I know is that you click on a picture. They ask you what board (category - as if it were a bulletin board that you put flower pictures on, and another for knitting pix, etc.) If you don't have a board, there will be a sign Create Board. You click on that and give it a name. Those are very rough directions, but it might help a little.

There's more you can do, but I don't have time for it. I do enjoy looking at the pins.

I don't enjoy Etsy as much any more. It seems all the pictures are of such strange stuff that I'm just not interested. I guess I'm out of the targeted group.

But Pinterest is fun to look at. I hope you can figure something out from my shaky description.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Still feel antsy because there is not a project I want to do. Maybe I should do some needlepoint and change things up. Nah, too much yarn in the house...........and more on the way. Will do some things around the house this morning and then start pulling out my books and make a bigger mess.
> 
> hugs to all


My problem is just the opposite. I just have problems finishing things before something else grabs my attention. I call it P.A.D.D. 'Project Attention Deficit Disorder'. However, I am pleased to say that I have been on a self enforced UFO completion mission. I have finished a baby sweater, a shawl, and numerous quilts and quilt tops.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry you have been having a quite time and nothing to do but sleep. :XD: Would you like some excitement? :lol:
> Still waiting for you to tell us about your Anniv party.


Yes, it's been very boring around here. DH hurt his back and is sleeping in the recliner and moving verrrry carefully. X-ray - no damage - thank goodness. What's that saying? "If it's not one thing, it's another."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to go back and read pages I missed. There are so many! But I don't like to miss the stories, events, and Denim Wisdom!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My problem is just the opposite. I just have problems finishing things before something else grabs my attention. I call it P.A.D.D. 'Project Attention Deficit Disorder'. However, I am pleased to say that I have been on a self enforced UFO completion mission. I have finished a baby sweater, a shawl, and numerous quilts and quilt tops.


You are funny, Thumper! PADD. Good one!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have yet to understand Pinterest. When I go there, I can't view anything. What do I do?


I haven't totally figured it out yet. You have to join . I am sent emails of things I may like and then go from there. You look up different things you like and there are people you can follow . Does this make sense? Maybe someone else can explain it to you better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My problem is just the opposite. I just have problems finishing things before something else grabs my attention. I call it P.A.D.D. 'Project Attention Deficit Disorder'. However, I am pleased to say that I have been on a self enforced UFO completion mission. I have finished a baby sweater, a shawl, and numerous quilts and quilt tops.


Good for you. I never try more than 2 projects or I never finish them.I lose interest if I don't stay on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's been very boring around here. DH hurt his back and is sleeping in the recliner and moving verrrry carefully. X-ray - no damage - thank goodness. What's that saying? "If it's not one thing, it's another."


Yes always something. I woke up today with water running sound. I thought I had left the water running in the pool. We had a leak and I thought the water was evaporating and it was a leak. I had been putting water in the pool and it was leaking out. We got that fixed . The water I heard running was the toilet running. The chain had feel off yesterday and son fixed it sort of or not.  . Then I go to the kitchen and a million teeny tiny ants was in my kitchen. Some must have hitched a ran on my hummingbird feeder and called all their friends in the neighborhood. Thank Goodness it was only little problems. 
I hope your DH feels better soon. Back aches are terrible. Walking always helps mine. Not at the time of walking but it helps .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't totally figured it out yet. You have to join . I am sent emails of things I may like and then go from there. You look up different things you like and there are people you can follow . Does this make sense? Maybe someone else can explain it to you better.


Thank you, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My problem is just the opposite. I just have problems finishing things before something else grabs my attention. I call it P.A.D.D. 'Project Attention Deficit Disorder'. However, I am pleased to say that I have been on a self enforced UFO completion mission. I have finished a baby sweater, a shawl, and numerous quilts and quilt tops.


Hi, Thumper!! Glad to see you back. It must be very satisfying to finish those projects. I'm very much that way with everything - EXCEPT knitting! I don't know why. I find myself starting a second project sometimes, but I won't let myself start a third. It's so tempting, though, with all the pretty yarns.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you. I never try more than 2 projects or I never finish them.I lose interest if I don't stay on it.


Yes - that's it. Same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes always something. I woke up today with water running sound. I thought I had left the water running in the pool. We had a leak and I thought the water was evaporating and it was a leak. I had been putting water in the pool and it was leaking out. We got that fixed . The water I heard running was the toilet running. The chain had feel off yesterday and son fixed it sort of or not.  . Then I go to the kitchen and a million teeny tiny ants was in my kitchen. Some must have hitched a ran on my hummingbird feeder and called all their friends in the neighborhood. Thank Goodness it was only little problems.
> I hope your DH feels better soon. Back aches are terrible. Walking always helps mine. Not at the time of walking but it helps .


Thanks, CB. He does seem to feel better when he's up and around. I think the muscle relaxer that he just started makes him feel like sitting. It's awful when you hurt your back - takes a long time to get better and can trouble you off and on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So by joining in this morning.

LTL is going off to do a project but can't find a project and having more yarn is going to be a project.

Thumper is a two project person who has PADD. Don't ask read it yourself.

Bon's poor husband has a bad back and all she can do is rest and read every darn page that is posted. Bon none of us read it all. Just ask. Do hope husbands back gets better sure he is in a lot of pain.

CB and water and ants that follow her around. Water every where. Ants seem to have a system to let other ants know how to annoy her.Water continues to go off.

Pinrest I suggest you rest your pins. If you can't find your pins give it a rest.

Guess what I am the only one who is having a normal day to start with.

I got out of bed that is an accomplishment for me at least. 
. Didn't know it rain last night and went out to sit and smell the roses. My behind pants have big round wet spot on them.Cat almost trip me to tell me he needs to be fed. Tried to explain to him if he trips me and I fall down will be in hospital for a week and have cast on and he will never get fed. But all I got in return is the Norweign mow me mow, meaning woe is me and you had best feed me before I have to follow you all moring and make that meow noise. Or if that doesn't work I will throw up hair ball.

It's hot here and suggest to hubby ac must come on. He left to do something outside leaving me to do another project he forgot to do.

Other than that I am having a normal morning, well normal for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes always something. I woke up today with water running sound. I thought I had left the water running in the pool. We had a leak and I thought the water was evaporating and it was a leak. I had been putting water in the pool and it was leaking out. We got that fixed . The water I heard running was the toilet running. The chain had feel off yesterday and son fixed it sort of or not.  . Then I go to the kitchen and a million teeny tiny ants was in my kitchen. Some must have hitched a ran on my hummingbird feeder and called all their friends in the neighborhood. Thank Goodness it was only little problems.
> I hope your DH feels better soon. Back aches are terrible. Walking always helps mine. Not at the time of walking but it helps .


I'm glad the toilet didn't over flow. Once ours was running when we were at church. It was running into the bowl and all over the floor, hall, and into another room.
Did you get rid of the ants? They are nasty little critters, aren't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So by joining in this morning.
> 
> LTL is going off to do a project but can't find a project and having more yarn is going to be a project.
> 
> ...


Yarnie you crack me up!!! Especially the hair ball part. Sounds just like a cat! Wouldn't it be nice if we could all do that when somebody ticks us off? :twisted:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all
Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long. 
Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long.
> Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
> Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


Let us know if you win anything. The big winners are you and your husband cuddling under it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Let us know if you win anything. The big winners are you and your husband cuddling under it!


Thanks Lucy. I was amazed at all the quilts being brought in. I saw a lot of crocheted afghans too, but couldn`t see any knitted afghans there other than the one I bought it. That`s ok - less competition haha.

The ladies at the check in desk were nice enough to take my jar of apple and blackberry jelly too - even though they don`t usually collect the food stuffs til Wednesday.
Everyone who bought in their crafts today got a free ticket for the fair. I won`t use it myself, so I thought our preacher might want one. Hubby called him, but he wasn`t there so he left a message to call back. If our preacher or his wife doesn`t want it, I`m sure he will know someone who does.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long.
> Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
> Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


How exciting for you and us.  When will you know that you have won?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper is a two project person who has PADD. Don't ask read it yourself?


Oh, lord, if it were only two. More like two dozen. But I'm cutting those numbers with finishes. Yay me!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

P


WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long.
> Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
> Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


Do we get to see a picture of the afghan or are you just going to tease us?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long.
> Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
> Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


Good luck, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, lord, if it were only two. More like two dozen. But I'm cutting those numbers with finishes. Yay me!


I'll second - yay you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> Me and hubby just went to drop off my knitted afghan I made at the state fair 75 miles from here. Two years of hard work on it, and I was waiting for this day for so long.
> Whether it wins a blue ribbon is irrelevant to me, so is the few bucks prize money. It`s the sense of accomplishment, and the pride I feel of knowing that thousands of fair goers will be looking at it on display that makes it worth so much to me.
> Plus the fact that me and hubby have a cosy afghan to snuggle under during the winter. No doubt my kitty Ronnie will be massaging it with his little paws like he did last night when I put clean sheets on our bed straight from the washing line


Know you will win and how nice for Ronnie and kitty this winter to snuggle up.

Nice of them to also take your can goods. Hope paster excepts tickets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, lord, if it were only two. More like two dozen. But I'm cutting those numbers with finishes. Yay me!


Well no wonder you have PADD. You must be covered with yarn. Are you using scissors to cut the yarn numbers??


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're exactly right, CB. I know you and most everyone on here has had that experience.


Your anniversary party sounded fabulous. Your kids kept everything low key, just the way you and Mr. Bon wanted it. Kudos to them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. I was amazed at all the quilts being brought in. I saw a lot of crocheted afghans too, but couldn`t see any knitted afghans there other than the one I bought it. That`s ok - less competition haha.
> 
> The ladies at the check in desk were nice enough to take my jar of apple and blackberry jelly too - even though they don`t usually collect the food stuffs til Wednesday.
> Everyone who bought in their crafts today got a free ticket for the fair. I won`t use it myself, so I thought our preacher might want one. Hubby called him, but he wasn`t there so he left a message to call back. If our preacher or his wife doesn`t want it, I`m sure he will know someone who does.


Good luck!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I am the only one who is having a normal day to start with.
> 
> I got out of bed that is an accomplishment for me at least.
> . Didn't know it rain last night and went out to sit and smell the roses. My behind pants have big round wet spot on them.Cat almost trip me to tell me he needs to be fed. Tried to explain to him if he trips me and I fall down will be in hospital for a week and have cast on and he will never get fed. But all I got in return is the Norweign mow me mow, meaning woe is me and you had best feed me before I have to follow you all moring and make that meow noise. Or if that doesn't work I will throw up hair ball.
> ...


Yep Yarnie, it sounds like just another normal day for you. 
  Hugs, kissy face and cream cheese.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your anniversary party sounded fabulous. Your kids kept everything low key, just the way you and Mr. Bon wanted it. Kudos to them.


Thanks, Solo!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> P
> 
> Do we get to see a picture of the afghan or are you just going to tease us?


Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.

Anyway here it is, and a close up of the edging. The close up of the edging is the true blue and bright yellow. My camera is useless.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How exciting for you and us.  When will you know that you have won?


I`m not sure Bumpy. Sometime next week I think. I`ll check online.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.


That is beautiful! You do wonderful work. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.
> 
> Anyway here it is, and a close up of the edging. The close up of the edging is the true blue and bright yellow. My camera is useless.


Beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad the toilet didn't over flow. Once ours was running when we were at church. It was running into the bowl and all over the floor, hall, and into another room.
> Did you get rid of the ants? They are nasty little critters, aren't they?


Oh no I have had that happen too. Terrible!
I think I got rid of the ants. I sprayed them with vinegar. I won't be leaving a hummingbird feeder in the sink over night again. I couldn't believe they had a party! :x :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, lord, if it were only two. More like two dozen. But I'm cutting those numbers with finishes. Yay me!


Oh my goodness. Someone needs some intervention. :lol: :lol: :lol: You can do it I know you can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yep Yarnie, it sounds like just another normal day for you.
> Hugs, kissy face and cream cheese.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.
> 
> Anyway here it is, and a close up of the edging. The close up of the edging is the true blue and bright yellow. My camera is useless.


WeBee your work is remarkable. So perfect. I know you will win a prize for your work!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, I am doing a stupid cowl. Have some hand dyed fingering weight merino and using it with some hand spun Suri alpaca. My problem really is that I love big projects, and nothing is jumping out to me. Some could last months, so I want to love it. Might have a poncho in mind that takes 2000 yards. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. He does seem to feel better when he's up and around. I think the muscle relaxer that he just started makes him feel like sitting. It's awful when you hurt your back - takes a long time to get better and can trouble you off and on.


I pulled a muscle in my back in the Spring. What helped me was a microwaveable pad that I could put against my back while sitting in my recliner. It still took 4-5 days to relax it, but it sure felt better during that recovery time.

Thumper, glad you are back! We missed you. Exciting news about your new grandbaby. Karverr good to hear from you too! What's your most recent quilting project?

I am on my way back from the Gettysburg reinactment. I knit all the way there and just gave up knitting for today. I have ripped and reknit the green vest many times. Some due to errors and some for better fit. I am knitting it from a picture, not a pattern. I was afraid it was too large. It's not, but it looked large before I tried it on. That means I am too large, not the best.

DH and I had a good time. The B&B we stayed in was in New Oxford, PA, about 15 min. From Gettysburg. It was built in 1794, and was occupied by a Confederate General fora short period before the battle. The owners were lovely people and other than not having a TV in the room, we feel the home full of antiques added to our experience.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no I have had that happen too. Terrible!
> I think I got rid of the ants. I sprayed them with vinegar. I won't be leaving a hummingbird feeder in the sink over night again. I couldn't believe they had a party! :x :lol:


I read today that Avon's Skin So Soft sprayed around your windows and doors is a good ant repellant. I don't have any, but may get some as it also cleans range hoods.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I am doing a stupid cowl. Have some hand dyed fingering weight merino and using it with some hand spun Suri alpaca. My problem really is that I love big projects, and nothing is jumping out to me. Some could last months, so I want to love it. Might have a poncho in mind that takes 2000 yards. Will keep you posted.


Wow hand dyed. That sounds so gorgeous. I can`t wait to see it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that Avon's Skin So Soft sprayed around your windows and doors is a good ant repellant. I don't have any, but may get some as it also cleans range hoods.


My son told me to spray WD40 around all the doorways and windows. It works brilliantly....and smells nice too


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee your work is remarkable. So perfect. I know you will win a prize for your work!


Thanks so much Bumpy. Everyone here kept me sane during the last few months of completing it. You urged me on to complete it. Ditto with the twin baby`s afghans too.
Still slogging on with Tiptwo`s afghan. There are about 4 different designs on it so far. i`m using her afghan to try out different techniques for future afghans. I know Tiptwo won`t care what it looks like though.....just that it`s nice and warm for her old bones.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My son told me to spray WD40 around all the doorways and windows. It works brilliantly....and smells nice too


The article about the Avon product is in today's Chit Chat. It amazed me how much it would do. Wouldn't WD40 create an oily mess that you'd track into your house? I figured the SSSoft could be sprayed and then the excess wiped off, so maybe you could do that with WD40?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back in the Spring. What helped me was a microwaveable pad that I could put against my back while sitting in my recliner. It still took 4-5 days to relax it, but it sure felt better during that recovery time.
> 
> Thumper, glad you are back! We missed you. Exciting news about your new grandbaby. Karverr good to hear from you too! What's your most recent quilting project?
> 
> ...


I used my "Bed Buddy " to death. When it got a whole in it I made me a new one with a sock and rice. It works great when my back acts up.
That is impressive that you can make a vest without a pattern!
I can't wait to see it.
You trip sounds like you had fun. We stayed in a B&B in Vermont it was not a nice place to stay. I am glad you enjoyed yours. We have a nice one here in town. I want to stay but silly to stay in your own town.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that Avon's Skin So Soft sprayed around your windows and doors is a good ant repellant. I don't have any, but may get some as it also cleans range hoods.


I have heard orange or peppermint oil is good too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back in the Spring. What helped me was a microwaveable pad that I could put against my back while sitting in my recliner. It still took 4-5 days to relax it, but it sure felt better during that recovery time.
> 
> Thumper, glad you are back! We missed you. Exciting news about your new grandbaby. Karverr good to hear from you too! What's your most recent quilting project?
> 
> ...


KC, thanks for the tip. He's used the heating pad, and it helped a little. Tylenol and moving around during the day seem to be the biggest help. We're a good bit older than you are, and it's taking longer to heal. IHe hurt it about two weeks ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back in the Spring. What helped me was a microwaveable pad that I could put against my back while sitting in my recliner. It still took 4-5 days to relax it, but it sure felt better during that recovery time.
> 
> Thumper, glad you are back! We missed you. Exciting news about your new grandbaby. Karverr good to hear from you too! What's your most recent quilting project?
> 
> ...


It was a reenactment! They are big productions. My daughter lives near the Chickamauga Battlefield in Georgia, and they do reenactments there. The kids love hearing the cannons go off. One seems to be pointed directly at their house! I like hearing them, too. The people who do this are very dedicated.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bumpy. Everyone here kept me sane during the last few months of completing it. You urged me on to complete it. Ditto with the twin baby`s afghans too.
> Still slogging on with Tiptwo`s afghan. There are about 4 different designs on it so far. i`m using her afghan to try out different techniques for future afghans. I know Tiptwo won`t care what it looks like though.....just that it`s nice and warm for her old bones.
> 
> :mrgreen:


You're making me want to curl up in a big, soft afghan - in summer!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The article about the Avon product is in today's Chit Chat. It amazed me how much it would do. Wouldn't WD40 create an oily mess that you'd track into your house? I figured the SSSoft could be sprayed and then the excess wiped off, so maybe you could do that with WD40?


We used to use Lysol spray. Apparently ants don't like it at all and won't cross the path. It worked, but we had to do it every night. This was at a very rustic little house that my in-laws had on the banks of a river near the Chesapeake Bay. We had many good times there - called it The Shore. Good times and ants. The house was for summer - not tightly sealed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're making me want to curl up in a big, soft afghan - in summer!


I`ve noticed this past week or so bon that is is getting cooler at night now. When I go to bed I turn the fans off too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve noticed this past week or so bon that is is getting cooler at night now. When I go to bed I turn the fans off too.


Nice. We're getting there. We're a few weeks behind you. Isn't it a relief when those nights cool off?

It's supposed to go down to 66 tonight, but near 90 again tomorrow. I've noticed over the years that the first week of September is when the nighttime temps seem to go down. It's great - those cool mornings - and it doesn't heat up so quickly during the day. I keep telling myself it should get better in about three weeks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I am doing a stupid cowl. Have some hand dyed fingering weight merino and using it with some hand spun Suri alpaca. My problem really is that I love big projects, and nothing is jumping out to me. Some could last months, so I want to love it. Might have a poncho in mind that takes 2000 yards. Will keep you posted.


Oh suri alpaca I so love it so soft . Have only bought a bit of it but it is the best.

Go for it poncho sounds good. What yarn have you spun will you be using?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh suri alpaca I so love it so soft . Have only bought a bit of it but it is the best.
> 
> Go for it poncho sounds good. What yarn have you spun will you be using?


No I have not spun that. Will go to my personal "store" aka spare bedroom and go shopping.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used my "Bed Buddy " to death. When it got a whole in it I made me a new one with a sock and rice. It works great when my back acts up.
> That is impressive that you can make a vest without a pattern!
> I can't wait to see it.
> You trip sounds like you had fun. We stayed in a B&B in Vermont it was not a nice place to stay. I am glad you enjoyed yours. We have a nice one here in town. I want to stay but silly to stay in your own town.


Bed buddy. Maybe that would help him. Do you heat it in the microwave? I think I used one on my neck a couple of years ago. It's nice because you can shape it. Good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I have not spun that. Will go to my personal "store" aka spare bedroom and go shopping.


You do know your funny. Personal store now that is funny. Never thought of it like that.

Have to find a sign for you to put up over spare room , "Personal Store"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back in the Spring. What helped me was a microwaveable pad that I could put against my back while sitting in my recliner. It still took 4-5 days to relax it, but it sure felt better during that recovery time.
> 
> Thumper, glad you are back! We missed you. Exciting news about your new grandbaby. Karverr good to hear from you too! What's your most recent quilting project?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you enjoy it.

Hope you post picture of vest. Sounds like a challenge and bet it will be beautiful when done.

Hey did you have to use your knitting needles during reinactment? But you could have change the war with them. A poke here a poke there problem solved.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that Avon's Skin So Soft sprayed around your windows and doors is a good ant repellant. I don't have any, but may get some as it also cleans range hoods.


It works good at keeping mosquito's at bay. Husband uses it every year. Check for Avon catalogs in in stores entrences. See them there all the time. Seem they do not sell door to door any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son told me to spray WD40 around all the doorways and windows. It works brilliantly....and smells nice too


Thats what I want hubby to do in window tracks windows are hard to open.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yep Yarnie, it sounds like just another normal day for you.
> Hugs, kissy face and cream cheese.


arm wraps and kissy face and cream cheese right back at you.

Do you know what a mess that would be if you use the cream cheese first. :XD:

Have you been out camping yet? Have you been ouy kay wacking yet?

I am into wacking .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So yesterday went out and finial did it. After 15 years had to get a new mattress.

What fun laying around . Finial chose one memory foam thing. Husband has now decide he is not sure about it. Told him try for a week if not to his standard return.
then look at sales slip. First name spelt wrong and email address wrong. Need that to let us know they let us know that it is ours and sending it out a certain day.

Well after that went to jewelry store to have rings enlarge.

You know fingers for some reason have become swollen. Thats my story.

Hey I have not put on weight I am just a little fluffy around the fingers. 

Fine I am a big fluff ball. But if I don't look in the mirrior I am fine.

My clothes have also shrunk after washing.

It can happen stop laughing I can hear you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used my "Bed Buddy " to death. When it got a whole in it I made me a new one with a sock and rice. It works great when my back acts up.
> That is impressive that you can make a vest without a pattern!
> I can't wait to see it.
> You trip sounds like you had fun. We stayed in a B&B in Vermont it was not a nice place to stay. I am glad you enjoyed yours. We have a nice one here in town. I want to stay but silly to stay in your own town.


Does your husband know you have a bed buddy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.
> 
> Anyway here it is, and a close up of the edging. The close up of the edging is the true blue and bright yellow. My camera is useless.


Camera not useless it is beautiful just like last time you posted.

Envy you WEBee you are gifted in the way you design your blankets. Sure Tip Toes does not mind the wait for his blanket. Knowing you it will be done by the weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:
 

> Bed buddy. Maybe that would help him. Do you heat it in the microwave? I think I used one on my neck a couple of years ago. It's nice because you can shape it. Good idea.


Yes you heat it in the microwave.
I have made headache pads. I used my herbs with rice and made the cloth out of homespun material. I gave them for Christmas one year. When you heated them the mint still smelled good.
When my GS was small and sick a lot he had his own special one and I sprinkled peppermint oil on it for his stopped up nose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does your husband know you have a bed buddy?


Yes because when it sprung a leak he felt the grit. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday went out and finial did it. After 15 years had to get a new mattress.
> 
> What fun laying around . Finial chose one memory foam thing. Husband has now decide he is not sure about it. Told him try for a week if not to his standard return.
> then look at sales slip. First name spelt wrong and email address wrong. Need that to let us know they let us know that it is ours and sending it out a certain day.
> ...


How do you know I am laughing? :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you heat it in the microwave.
> I have made headache pads. I used my herbs with rice and made the cloth out of homespun material. I gave them for Christmas one year. When you heated them the mint still smelled good.
> When my GS was small and sick a lot he had his own special one and I sprinkled peppermint oil on it for his stopped up nose.


So nice - especially for your GS.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are my Lime Light hydrangea . I haven't planted it yet.
Also my Althea or Rose of Sharon. My best friends name is Rose Sharon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no I have had that happen too. Terrible!
> I think I got rid of the ants. I sprayed them with vinegar. I won't be leaving a hummingbird feeder in the sink over night again. I couldn't believe they had a party! :x :lol:


Aw CB, I think you are more upset that you weren't invited to their party. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bumpy. Everyone here kept me sane during the last few months of completing it. You urged me on to complete it. Ditto with the twin baby`s afghans too.
> Still slogging on with Tiptwo`s afghan. There are about 4 different designs on it so far. i`m using her afghan to try out different techniques for future afghans. I know Tiptwo won`t care what it looks like though.....just that it`s nice and warm for her old bones.
> 
> :mrgreen:


What a good idea for practicing stitches or seeing how combinations would work. I should do that and make new afghans for the puppies. Thanks WeeBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are my Lime Light hydrangea . I haven't planted it yet.
> Also my Althea or Rose of Sharon. My best friends name is Rose Sharon.


Beautiful name. I love Rose of Sharon. I have one that just popped up unexpectedly in a corner of our yard. It's shaded by other plants and trees and has had to struggle to find its place. It must be ten feet tall and I can't tell how wide - maybe a foot? It gives out very few flowers - one year two, one year seven with buds that didn't get enough sun to open. It's beautiful because you look at tree branches and suddenly, about eight feet up - there's a glorious lavender flower right in the middle of the leaves. So far this year we have two.

I'll see if I can find a picture. This isn't mine, but it looks exactly like it.

I might have a picture of ours. I'll have to go through the files. Takes a while with my awkward set-up.

As you can see, I decided to add it to my avatar. I wish I'd had a chance to use the flip-flops beach picture, but I honestly didn't even have time to look through my pictures. My life is INSANE right now. INSANE I tell you!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> arm wraps and kissy face and cream cheese right back at you.
> 
> Do you know what a mess that would be if you use the cream cheese first. :XD:
> 
> ...


No Yarnie, I'm still hibernating and wilting. Hopefully today will be the last of the really, really hot weather - at least until next week. We should have temps in the low 90's and the lower humidity will get us out of the excessive heat index. I can't enjoy camping in that kind of heat. I'll probably go out next month. The kids will be back at school and the campground and lake will be pretty much empty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No Yarnie, I'm still hibernating and wilting. Hopefully today will be the last of the really, really hot weather - at least until next week. We should have temps in the low 90's and the lower humidity will get us out of the excessive heat index. I can't enjoy camping in that kind of heat. I'll probably go out next month. The kids will be back at school and the campground and lake will be pretty much empty.


Won't that be nice! Quiet, peaceful nature.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know your funny. Personal store now that is funny. Never thought of it like that.
> 
> Have to find a sign for you to put up over spare room , "Personal Store"


You know she is not kidding with all the wool she spins. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Aw CB, I think you are more upset that you weren't invited to their party. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I was the party pooper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful name. I love Rose of Sharon. I have one that just popped up unexpectedly in a corner of our yard. It's shaded by other plants and trees and has had to struggle to find its place. It must be ten feet tall and I can't tell how wide - maybe a foot? It gives out very few flowers - one year two, one year seven with buds that didn't get enough sun to open. It's beautiful because you look at tree branches and suddenly, about eight feet up - there's a glorious lavender flower right in the middle of the leaves. So far this year we have two.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a picture. This isn't mine, but it looks exactly lik
> I might have a picture of ours. I'll have to go through the files. Takes a while with my awkward set-up.
> ...


Pretty Bon. I have that one too. I got the seeds from my DD's . They have sprouted up every where. I give them away at my plant swaps. I love them. I have a light pink one too but it is still in the pot and didn't flower much this year. 
I did love the flip-flop picture on the beach. Did you miss not being able to go this year?
I believe that your life is insane. Mine stays that way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No Yarnie, I'm still hibernating and wilting. Hopefully today will be the last of the really, really hot weather - at least until next week. We should have temps in the low 90's and the lower humidity will get us out of the excessive heat index. I can't enjoy camping in that kind of heat. I'll probably go out next month. The kids will be back at school and the campground and lake will be pretty much empty.


I hope it stays cooler for a few days. I am sick of this heat. It is 82 right now. 
I hope you get to get to go kayaking soon when it cools down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty Bon. I have that one too. I got the seeds from my DD's . They have sprouted up every where. I give them away at my plant swaps. I love them. I have a light pink one too but it is still in the pot and didn't flower much this year.
> I did love the flip-flop picture on the beach. Did you miss not being able to go this year?
> I believe that your life is insane. Mine stays that way.


I missed it a little, but we were worn out from all the medical issues, and that was on my mind more than the beach. But I did miss being there with them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty Bon. I have that one too. I got the seeds from my DD's . They have sprouted up every where. I give them away at my plant swaps. I love them. I have a light pink one too but it is still in the pot and didn't flower much this year.
> I did love the flip-flop picture on the beach. Did you miss not being able to go this year?
> I believe that your life is insane. Mine stays that way.


You grew them from seeds? I'll have to try that. Digging holes for plants isn't something I enjoy or do well.

You got the seeds from the plant? Did you have to do anything to the seeds before you planted them, like soak in water or store for a year? I didn't know they even had seeds. (Or do all flowers have seeds?)

I'm asking all this because I would love to try that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The flowers are beautiful. All of them.

I should post a picture of my weeds but with lack of rain they are turning brown.

How are the two of you doing tonight?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The flowers are beautiful. All of them.
> 
> I should post a picture of my weeds but with lack of rain they are turning brown.
> 
> How are the two of you doing tonight?


Post a picture of your weeds. Too funny!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Post a picture of your weeds. Too funny!


Hey I have had a lovely crop of weeds this year. I love them they reseed themselves and no water required nothing. I can sit back and watch them grow.

Granted some of them are wander flowers that were planted in another part of the yard and have wander to another area.

Like my Kiss me at the Garden Gate. Those suckers are all over the place. Have to mow them down to keep control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone - I had a wonderful time visiting with my family but it's nice to be back home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Everyone - I had a wonderful time visiting with my family but it's nice to be back home.


Hi lady glad you are back. Nice to hear that your time with family was good.

Everything has been normal here. You know normal is just normal for the words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nice to hear from you karverr; hope to see some of your quilting projects over the next few pages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi lady glad you are back. Nice to hear that your time with family was good.
> 
> Everything has been normal here. You know normal is just normal for the words.


Hi Yarnie, normal sounds good to me. How have you been?

I thought of you and your chicks when I saw the news in Edmonton about a fellow that had been keeping 50 sheep on his property for the last 20 years and has been told he has to sell or give them away by next month. That sounds like a lot of animals to have within the city limits but his neighbours like having them around. But Edmonton does allow some back yard chickens. Have you heard anything about the town changing your rules?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, WCK - welcome back! I'm glad you had a good time with family. I agree - trips are fun but there's no place like home.

Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You grew them from seeds? I'll have to try that. Digging holes for plants isn't something I enjoy or do well.
> 
> You got the seeds from the plant? Did you have to do anything to the seeds before you planted them, like soak in water or store for a year? I didn't know they even had seeds. (Or do all flowers have seeds?)
> 
> I'm asking all this because I would love to try that.


The seed has to dry out first and pop open. Then you can shake the seeds out. They are easy to plant. You can save the seeds and try to plant them in the Spring. I like to root mine plants from cuttings. I have a head start on the growing time. If you take a cutting right now ( about 10") and strip the bottom leaves off put it in soil and tend to it like it is a plant. Keep it watered and by next Spring it will be ready to plant.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I have had a lovely crop of weeds this year. I love them they reseed themselves and no water required nothing. I can sit back and watch them grow.
> 
> Granted some of them are wander flowers that were planted in another part of the yard and have wander to another area.
> 
> Like my Kiss me at the Garden Gate. Those suckers are all over the place. Have to mow them down to keep control.


Isn't it funny when that happens? I have a cypress vine that pops up in places I never planted it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Everyone - I had a wonderful time visiting with my family but it's nice to be back home.


How was the B/day party? I am glad you are back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw this on Facebook today, posted by a woman who had just lost her grandson after a years-long battle. He was at the top of the list for a multiple organ transplant, but he just didn't make it. His grandparents took care of him when he mother died, and they are remarkable people of faith and selfless love. This poem she posted is so beautiful.
> 
> Death is nothing at all.
> I have only slipped away to the next room.
> ...


That's a beautiful poem Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope your move went well LL.

Happy belated birthday Janie; hope you had a wonderful day.

So nice to see you Thumper. The twins look adorable in your avatar and congrats on the new grandchild on the way. And congrats to your sons too.

Your anniversary party sounds perfect Bonnie, a wonderful celebration with your family and friends. Your flowers are lovely.

I can imagine all the people admiring your afghan at the fair Wendy; you really challenged yourself with that project and it turned out beautifully.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was the B/day party? I am glad you are back.


It was really nice to have most of us together - that was the best gift for Mom & Dad. Dad is still a romantic, he gave Mom a dozen roses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The seed has to dry out first and pop open. Then you can shake the seeds out. They are easy to plant. You can save the seeds and try to plant them in the Spring. I like to root mine plants from cuttings. I have a head start on the growing time. If you take a cutting right now ( about 10") and strip the bottom leaves off put it in soil and tend to it like it is a plant. Keep it watered and by next Spring it will be ready to plant.


Thanks, CB. I had no idea this was a possibility!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a beautiful poem Bonnie


I thought so, too. Have you ever heard of the poet? The name didn't ring a bell for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was really nice to have most of us together - that was the best gift for Mom & Dad. Dad is still a romantic, he gave Mom a dozen roses.


How nice for your mother to get roses from him. Love is in the air!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> not been on for awhile, knitting, chickens and quilting been keeping me busy.also it is so hot my computer melted.my new one will be in on friday, I hate this laptop.missed everybody but just so many hours in the day. I do check in and do aquick read of whats going on here.


Hi Karverr! Missed you much. Glad to see you again. Hope you make it one here more often. You always have such nice things to contribute. Did you do much quilting and knitting? Are your chickens ok?♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

morning WCK, and Jokim. Been up since 6 . Enjoying reading new topics. 

How are you two doing this morning?

Hope both of you have a good day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good Pear or Peach Cobble
> 
> Boil on top of stove :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, CB.
Will make it this weekend! with vanilla ice cream!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk, you ask about Chickens.

Well board was suppose to vote on it last week neigbhor thought it would pass and chickens would return.

Guess what they are doing now. Not bringing it up at meeting for a vote and no mention of it. think they will just let it pass by and not bring it up. Since President is against it , they may not want to upset him.

Most of all have gotten rid of their chickens except neigbhor. He is holding out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not sure what my knitting style is....it`s my own way of doing things.
> I can`t cast on with one needle like I`ve seen so many do. When I cast on I knit through the front and back stitch at the same time. My cousin taught me that way of doing that over 30 years ago.


My mom taught me to cast on over two needles. It makes that first row just the perfect tension for the rest of the knitting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was 82 at 7AM here CB. We will have 102 today with the heat index at 115. We should be having 2 more days of this heat and then possibly some rain where the weather people say we will have lower temps. By that they mean a balmy 92. Even though I am hibernating, I am still wilting. The AC just can't keep up with the temps. I keep all the plastic containers that coffee comes in and fill them with water and put them in the freezer. Once out of the container, I put them in socks which I tie together and hang from my neck. It looks dorky, but manages to keep me cool and I really don't mind it when the ice melts and the socks can't hold all the water. There's that AHAAA moment. I even fashioned something similar for the puppies. They have adapted quite well once they realized it was a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of ice cream, Blue Bell got the go ahead to resume producing their ice cream, but only from one plant. It's a start and looks like they finally are rid of the bacteria.


 :thumbup: Can't wait to have some of their ice cream again.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tomorrow is my BD - I'm getting old, but I'm still alive!


Happy Birthday (belatedly), Janie! Hope it was a great one!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie and Jokim - I hope both of you are enjoying the start of another wonderful day. It's a beautiful morning; not too hot yet, the birds are chirping and a little mist over the lake.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Morning all. Yarnie says that it's time I got my butt back here. She said it nicer than that but the meaning was clear. So, how is everyone?


Hi Thumper! Great to see you on here again! We missed you. Hope all's well with you and family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think Trump has any kind of chance. I don't think that Trump really thinks he has a chance either. I think he became a candidate to upset and challenge the status quo. He wanted people to really take a look at what is going on in DC and do something about it. As Carly Fiorina said this morning on Chris Wallace's show, Trump has tapped into the anger that people feel about the direction the country is going. I think Trump wants the people to get their representatives to do something positive to turn the country around. He doesn't back up his statements with facts, but that doesn't mean they aren't true or at least what people are thinking. What he is doing is having a positive affect on the people, it's a necessary upset for our country. I hope it continues.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought so, too. Have you ever heard of the poet? The name didn't ring a bell for me.


No he wasn't familiar to me at all, but I saved the poem - I think it would bring a lot of comfort during times of grief. Google: he was a divinity professor at Oxford and a canon of the Anglican church.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk, you ask about Chickens.
> 
> Well board was suppose to vote on it last week neigbhor thought it would pass and chickens would return.
> 
> ...


Power does go to some people's heads. That's too bad since it has worked well for so many years without any problems.

Yarnie for village president!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a little more cream cheese and kissy face


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was really nice to have most of us together - that was the best gift for Mom & Dad. Dad is still a romantic, he gave Mom a dozen roses.


I knew you would have a good time. That is so sweet of your Dad. I know your Mama loved them. You will have nice pictures to add to your album.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Karverr! Missed you much. Glad to see you again. Hope you make it one here more often. You always have such nice things to contribute. Did you do much quilting and knitting? Are your chickens ok?♥


Hi Karverr!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> morning WCK, and Jokim. Been up since 6 . Enjoying reading new topics.
> 
> How are you two doing this morning?
> 
> Hope both of you have a good day.


Are you back in the bed? :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the recipe, CB.
> Will make it this weekend! with vanilla ice cream!♥


Oh yes you have to have vanilla ice cream with it. :thumbup: 
Blue Bells trucks are on the way. Get "Homemade Vanilla".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Karverr!


Are you moved in?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Bye for now, Denim Country. Talk later this week. Gotta run!  :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk, you ask about Chickens.
> 
> Well board was suppose to vote on it last week neigbhor thought it would pass and chickens would return.
> 
> ...


Oh, no. They are throwing their weight around - being unfair because they can. Sorry, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No he wasn't familiar to me at all, but I saved the poem - I think it would bring a lot of comfort during times of grief. Google: he was a divinity professor at Oxford and a canon of the Anglican church.


Wikipedia had an article about him, too. I think his church activities were more a part of his life than writing poetry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a little more cream cheese and kissy face


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Thumper. I posted it last month when I finished it. I thought the afghan would have to be completed by July 7th, so I pulled a few all nighters to finish it. But the morning before we were to go to the state fair, hubby called the state fair, and she said the July 7th deadline was for online registration. Was so glad hubby called to make sure.
> 
> Anyway here it is, and a close up of the edging. The close up of the edging is the true blue and bright yellow. My camera is useless.


Wow, WendyB, that will win for sure! Your work is outstanding.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Not much to report, except SIL worked on IPAD, we went to State Fair yesterday as it was $2. Per person senior day plus $5.00 parking. We took my electric cart & DH & I shared it as his Rt knee is hurting. The temp wasn't bad but today is cooler!

I've been knitting Mary Jane house shoes for Florida as last January, I needed something warn for my toes. I'll take pictures when finished. If anyone wants the pattern, mine is simple but pretty.

Our garden isn't much as rain must have knocked off tomato blossoms as we are just now getting enough to eat. I don't think there will be enough to can this year. The green bean are tough but we are eating them. Red raspberries are beginning to ripen. Had too many zucchini & cukes as I don't make pickles anymore as it takes us weeks to eat a pint. I've made so much pineapple zucchini bread that we are tired of it!

I made beef soup last night & DH took a 1/2 gallon jar to his sick cousin. I "love" soup! My daughter bought another 1/2 beef & had a large paper bag of soup bones which she gave me plus a Walmart bag of Round Steak. I told DH we must buy some dry ice to take some of this beef go Florida. It will be good on chilly days.

I'll try to catch up with Denim Country reading, but if there I'd something I must know then PM me or email. Hugs Denim Friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not much to report, except SIL worked on IPAD, we went to State Fair yesterday as it was $2. Per person senior day plus $5.00 parking. We took my electric cart & DH & I shared it as his Rt knee is hurting. The temp wasn't bad but today is cooler!
> 
> I've been knitting Mary Jane house shoes for Florida as last January, I needed something warn for my toes. I'll take pictures when finished. If anyone wants the pattern, mine is simple but pretty.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jane. I'm sorry I missed your birthday - happy belated birthday!

I'm glad your now getting food from your garden. Good idea to take the beef to Florida. When do you go there?

I'm looking forward to seeing your shoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you moved in?


In with a million boxes and no where to put them. It is a huge mess here. You have no idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not much to report, except SIL worked on IPAD, we went to State Fair yesterday as it was $2. Per person senior day plus $5.00 parking. We took my electric cart & DH & I shared it as his Rt knee is hurting. The temp wasn't bad but today is cooler!
> 
> I've been knitting Mary Jane house shoes for Florida as last January, I needed something warn for my toes. I'll take pictures when finished. If anyone wants the pattern, mine is simple but pretty.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to a fair in years. It is always so hot here . How do you get your electric chair in your car? Dh has one but we can't get it in the car. Do you have a lift?
Have you tried green beans in a crock pot or pressure cooker? That may make them more tender.
I love soup too . Too hot to eat soup lately. I can't wait until it gets cooler to make it.
I would like the pattern for Mary Jane's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> In with a million boxes and no where to put them. It is a huge mess here. You have no idea!


Just take one box at a time. You can do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just take one box at a time. You can do it.


Oy Vey. I am not Jewish...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My mom taught me to cast on over two needles. It makes that first row just the perfect tension for the rest of the knitting.


The crochet cast on is my favourite, it gives a nice even edge that looks like a cast off. I also have my own version of finger and thumb cast on that doesn't use a long tail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you back in the bed? :XD:


 :lol: Yarnie needs to break in that new mattress


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Not much to report, except SIL worked on IPAD, we went to State Fair yesterday as it was $2. Per person senior day plus $5.00 parking. We took my electric cart & DH & I shared it as his Rt knee is hurting. The temp wasn't bad but today is cooler!
> 
> I've been knitting Mary Jane house shoes for Florida as last January, I needed something warn for my toes. I'll take pictures when finished. If anyone wants the pattern, mine is simple but pretty.
> 
> ...


I love going to our local fair, this year will be from Sep 11 to 13. Soup is a big favourite with me too.

Would love to see your MaryJanes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> In with a million boxes and no where to put them. It is a huge mess here. You have no idea!


You'll get there LL and have the new house turned into a "home" :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/387973724578661/photos/a.387978464578187.82731.387973724578661/986431694732858/?type=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/387973724578661/photos/a.387978464578187.82731.387973724578661/986431694732858/?type=1


 :lol: too funny; he even looked guilty!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Has it cooled off? Still too hot here (about 93F).

I was so irate this morning - my credit card number was hacked and had a fraudulent charge on it. This is the first time it's happened to me but DH has been hacked a few times. Grrrrrr :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cute, but some of these puppies don't look as if they should be comfortable

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dogs-doing-whatever-they-please/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Wednesday everyone. 
Have been busy knitting Tiptwo`s blankie. I hope to finish it tonight. It`s not very big, but I`m sure she`ll love it.

I made a wonderful dinner earlier. We had link sausages and onions in hot dog buns. Early this morning a neighbour gave us huge bags of corn on the cob and green beans from his garden so we had those too. I had to put the rest of them in the freezer as I had nowhere else to put them.
The corn on the corn was superb. And the green beans stayed a gorgeous green colour. I steamed them in a microwave with a small amount of water in a microwaveable bowl with the beans, some salt, and I put a small plate over the dish so it would steam nicely.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a good idea for practicing stitches or seeing how combinations would work. I should do that and make new afghans for the puppies. Thanks WeeBee.


Glad I could help solo. I love knitting with 2 colour yarns lately. It`s my new fave thing.
On Tiptwo`s blankie, I knitted them in green and white. Halfway through, I knitted the green baby yarn with two strands held together so it would be even thicker.
I really think she will like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Has it cooled off? Still too hot here (about 93F).
> 
> I was so irate this morning - my credit card number was hacked and had a fraudulent charge on it. This is the first time it's happened to me but DH has been hacked a few times. Grrrrrr :evil:


Yes it is 94F and low humidity. Feels better than 102
f with heat index of 110.
I hate when that happens. How did you find out? Our bank calls if we have charges from strange places. I got hacked when I used paypal with Knitpicks a few years ago. I didn't have to pay anything. It makes me mad too when something like that happens. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute, but some of these puppies don't look as if they should be comfortable
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dogs-doing-whatever-they-please/


Those were so funny.I wonder what kind of dog #32 is. He is a giant!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> Have been busy knitting Tiptwo`s blankie. I hope to finish it tonight. It`s not very big, but I`m sure she`ll love it.
> 
> I made a wonderful dinner earlier. We had link sausages and onions in hot dog buns. Early this morning a neighbour gave us huge bags of corn on the cob and green beans from his garden so we had those too. I had to put the rest of them in the freezer as I had nowhere else to put them.
> The corn on the corn was superb. And the green beans stayed a gorgeous green colour. I steamed them in a microwave with a small amount of water in a microwaveable bowl with the beans, some salt, and I put a small plate over the dish so it would steam nicely.


Your supper sounds yummy. I don't think I have cooked green beans in the microwave before. Good idea. I like new potatoes in the microwave cooked like that. Then I melt the butter and add kosher salt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/387973724578661/photos/a.387978464578187.82731.387973724578661/986431694732858/?type=1


said could not see as it was removed darn I hate that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Has it cooled off? Still too hot here (about 93F).
> 
> I was so irate this morning - my credit card number was hacked and had a fraudulent charge on it. This is the first time it's happened to me but DH has been hacked a few times. Grrrrrr :evil:


Oh that is not fun and then what you have to go through to straight it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute, but some of these puppies don't look as if they should be comfortable
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dogs-doing-whatever-they-please/


Oh my gosh can you hear me laughing. CB think the big one is a great dane.

What kind of dog was the last one? those nails need cutting.

I am just kidding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Post a picture of your weeds. Too funny!


yes but I could fill at least 6 pages on here with my weed pictures. You would enjoy them. I think I still have some more to collect.I want to have the best weed garden .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Has it cooled off? Still too hot here (about 93F).
> 
> I was so irate this morning - my credit card number was hacked and had a fraudulent charge on it. This is the first time it's happened to me but DH has been hacked a few times. Grrrrrr :evil:


So aggravating.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> Have been busy knitting Tiptwo`s blankie. I hope to finish it tonight. It`s not very big, but I`m sure she`ll love it.
> 
> I made a wonderful dinner earlier. We had link sausages and onions in hot dog buns. Early this morning a neighbour gave us huge bags of corn on the cob and green beans from his garden so we had those too. I had to put the rest of them in the freezer as I had nowhere else to put them.
> The corn on the corn was superb. And the green beans stayed a gorgeous green colour. I steamed them in a microwave with a small amount of water in a microwaveable bowl with the beans, some salt, and I put a small plate over the dish so it would steam nicely.


Stop that not nice to talk about fresh green beans and corn. I have not had any except corn on cob, once.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> Have been busy knitting Tiptwo`s blankie. I hope to finish it tonight. It`s not very big, but I`m sure she`ll love it.
> 
> I made a wonderful dinner earlier. We had link sausages and onions in hot dog buns. Early this morning a neighbour gave us huge bags of corn on the cob and green beans from his garden so we had those too. I had to put the rest of them in the freezer as I had nowhere else to put them.
> The corn on the corn was superb. And the green beans stayed a gorgeous green colour. I steamed them in a microwave with a small amount of water in a microwaveable bowl with the beans, some salt, and I put a small plate over the dish so it would steam nicely.


Sounds good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

New mattress tomorrow.
I took things out from under bed. My gosh I didn't know I had some of that stuff. I forgot all about them, pictures, ect. Have to go through them before I put them under new mattress as will forget about them when I do. At least I will get a look at them before I forget them again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Stop that not nice to talk about fresh green beans and corn. I have not had any except corn on cob, once.


We've only had corn on the cob once or twice - it was so good. The watermelon has been so delicious! So sweet and a beautiful deep pink. Yum! Has it been good other places, too? We also had the prettiest and best tasting tomato I've had in years from a grocery store. The best one this summer was from DD's garden. They put a lot of wormy soil from their compost in the garden this year, and I think that's why the tomatoes were so sweet. Good dirt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> Have been busy knitting Tiptwo`s blankie. I hope to finish it tonight. It`s not very big, but I`m sure she`ll love it.
> 
> I made a wonderful dinner earlier. We had link sausages and onions in hot dog buns. Early this morning a neighbour gave us huge bags of corn on the cob and green beans from his garden so we had those too. I had to put the rest of them in the freezer as I had nowhere else to put them.
> The corn on the corn was superb. And the green beans stayed a gorgeous green colour. I steamed them in a microwave with a small amount of water in a microwaveable bowl with the beans, some salt, and I put a small plate over the dish so it would steam nicely.


Tiptwo already loved her blankie before you were even done!

We've had corn on the cob a few times so far this summer - yummy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> New mattress tomorrow.
> I took things out from under bed. My gosh I didn't know I had some of that stuff. I forgot all about them, pictures, ect. Have to go through them before I put them under new mattress as will forget about them when I do. At least I will get a look at them before I forget them again.


I know EXACTLY what you mean! I tried to clean out a little, but life gets in the way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is 94F and low humidity. Feels better than 102
> f with heat index of 110.
> I hate when that happens. How did you find out? Our bank calls if we have charges from strange places. I got hacked when I used paypal with Knitpicks a few years ago. I didn't have to pay anything. It makes me mad too when something like that happens. :thumbdown:


I use on-line banking every day or two and saw the charges when I logged on this morning. It was used in Calgary on Sunday to make an on-line purchase. The bank has called when their program thinks something is suspicious, but it seems they thought this one was ok. I don't usually buy things on line, but DH asked me to order a magazine subscription for him a couple weeks ago so that might be where it got hacked.

They've taken it off my account and I should have a new card in a week and then have to update with my suppliers - such a pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We've only had corn on the cob once or twice - it was so good. The watermelon has been so delicious! So sweet and a beautiful deep pink. Yum! Has it been good other places, too? We also had the prettiest and best tasting tomato I've had in years from a grocery store. The best one this summer was from DD's garden. They put a lot of wormy soil from their compost in the garden this year, and I think that's why the tomatoes were so sweet. Good dirt.


Just keep rubbing it in. I haven't even been to one farmers market this summer. Must do it and soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> said could not see as it was removed darn I hate that.


it was cute


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I use on-line banking every day or two and saw the charges when I logged on this morning. It was used in Calgary on Sunday to make an on-line purchase. The bank has called when their program thinks something is suspicious, but it seems they thought this one was ok. I don't usually buy things on line, but DH asked me to order a magazine subscription for him a couple weeks ago so that might be where it got hacked.
> 
> They've taken it off my account and I should have a new card in a week and then have to update with my suppliers - such a pain.


I feel your pain having gone through it this summer. Except I do not have to deal with business either.
A lady on KP said she buys a prepaid credit card from Walmart and uses that. You can put any amount you want to. 
Neighbor told me to go into paypal. I did not want to and am glad I didn't after hearing what happen to you CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> it was cute


Oh you Willie loves hair balls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We've only had corn on the cob once or twice - it was so good. The watermelon has been so delicious! So sweet and a beautiful deep pink. Yum! Has it been good other places, too? We also had the prettiest and best tasting tomato I've had in years from a grocery store. The best one this summer was from DD's garden. They put a lot of wormy soil from their compost in the garden this year, and I think that's why the tomatoes were so sweet. Good dirt.


 We have had good corn on the cob. Only good tomatoes were from my aunt. The watermelons have been great. Yes compost really helps tomatoes and flowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> New mattress tomorrow.
> I took things out from under bed. My gosh I didn't know I had some of that stuff. I forgot all about them, pictures, ect. Have to go through them before I put them under new mattress as will forget about them when I do. At least I will get a look at them before I forget them again.


 :lol: enjoy looking at your forgotten pics! We got a new mattress a few months ago - very firm and deeper than our last one so we are sleeping higher off the floor. DH's back feels better with a firmer mattress.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: enjoy looking at your forgotten pics! We got a new mattress a few months ago - very firm and deeper than our last one so we are sleeping higher off the floor. DH's back feels better with a firmer mattress.


What will seem strange is a new mattress, have gotten so use to the sag . won't know what to think Hope I can sleep on it. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: enjoy looking at your forgotten pics! We got a new mattress a few months ago - very firm and deeper than our last one so we are sleeping higher off the floor. DH's back feels better with a firmer mattress.


When we got our mattress it raised my bed higher too. Do you have to have the deep pocket sheets? I had trouble then finding them but now I can find them pretty easy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper when is the new baby due?

Did Thumper tell us already?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper when is the new baby due?
> 
> Did Thumper tell us already?


I don't know. I don't think she did. Does she know if a boy or girl. She already has one of each so I guess they don't care as long as it is ok?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got our mattress it raised my bed higher too. Do you have to have the deep pocket sheets? I had trouble then finding them but now I can find them pretty easy.


I got the higher platform one, that must be what you are talking about.

Need one higher up not into the low any more. Must be an age thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off now want to spend time with my old buddy the mattress. 

We will be getting hotter starting tomorrow you all. So will understand what you are saying about the weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got the higher platform one, that must be what you are talking about.
> 
> Need one higher up not into the low any more. Must be an age thing.


I have to jump to get on our bed. My DS and I made Dh steps so he can get on ours. You can almost have a nose bleed it is so high. What brand did you get?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got our mattress it raised my bed higher too. Do you have to have the deep pocket sheets? I had trouble then finding them but now I can find them pretty easy.


I'm still using our old sheets even though it doesn't quite go all the way under the corners; I thought deep pocket type sheets must exist, but I haven't found any yet. There is a nice bed and bath shop about an hour north of us so I'll check them out the next time we're up that way. Where did you get yours?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper when is the new baby due?
> 
> Did Thumper tell us already?


I think she said it was a girl due in Dec.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to jump to get on our bed. My DS and I made Dh steps so he can get on ours. You can almost have a nose bleed it is so high. What brand did you get?


 :lol: my feet don't touch the floor when I sit on the side of the bed either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm still using our old sheets even though it doesn't quite go all the way under the corners; I thought deep pocket type sheets must exist, but I haven't found any yet. There is a nice bed and bath shop about an hour north of us so I'll check them out the next time we're up that way. Where did you get yours?


The last set was from JCPennys. I love them They were half price. The cost was $150 but I got them for $60. because I had a coupon to go with the sale.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

such a special little boy




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206458095065728


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK. I am glad you are back. XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night WCK. I am glad you are back. XX ♥


Good night CB; hope you sleep well. It feels good to be back!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll get there LL and have the new house turned into a "home" :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL so much going on for you. But will be over soon. Well maybe in a month as you rearrange everything again . Hope your back stays strong and you have a bit of fun arranging it all. Also hope you meet new friends in your new adventure. Envy you having something new in your life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. I don't think she did. Does she know if a boy or girl. She already has one of each so I guess they don't care as long as it is ok?


Sorry if I have kept you all in suspense. It's a girl and she's due in early December, a couple of weeks after the twins turn two. She's going to be one busy lady!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL so much going on for you. But will be over soon. Well maybe in a month as you rearrange everything again . Hope your back stays strong and you have a bit of fun arranging it all. Also hope you meet new friends in your new adventure. Envy you having something new in your life.


Oh, Yarnlady, I would love the old and not the new. The older one gets, the familiar is comforting. New is work. Starting a new life at an older age is scary!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Sorry if I have kept you all in suspense. It's a girl and she's due in early December, a couple of weeks after the twins turn two. She's going to be one busy lady!


Oh my goodness numpy/ I can`t believe the twins are nearly two already. Where has the time gone?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A suggestion: Use more than one credit card. One just for the suppliers. One for repeated monthly charges. One for personal items. If the one for personal items is hacked you do not have to notify your suppliers. I actually have 5 and check each of them on line at least once a week. I only carry one with me.


Great idea. I rarely use my ATM card, and it still got hacked. But the bank found it and replaced my card. They tried to transfer $94 to a different bank, and I do not do that. I am also use my Amex card exclusively. They are also great at picking up fraudulent charges.

The not so little pup is going to be wearing the 'cone of shame' next week. Then I think I am going to take him to a dog trainer certified in the 'off leash' program. He is a really great dog, but we are getting more and more little kids at the lake, and I don't want them scared of this 80 pound dog thundering down the stairs to say hi. I probably will bring the big guy too, so they both are on the program.

ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just keep rubbing it in. I haven't even been to one farmers market this summer. Must do it and soon.


I haven't been to a farmer's market either. Just Publix, Kroger, and my daughter's garden.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had good corn on the cob. Only good tomatoes were from my aunt. The watermelons have been great. Yes compost really helps tomatoes and flowers.


DD hated that compost pile, but now she's a believer! Her husband started it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got our mattress it raised my bed higher too. Do you have to have the deep pocket sheets? I had trouble then finding them but now I can find them pretty easy.


Same here. I get mine at Walmart - Main Stay is their brand. They reasonably priced, and they are great! Very generous in size. I will say the elastic came out of one, and I like it even better. It still fits and stays in place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got the higher platform one, that must be what you are talking about.
> 
> Need one higher up not into the low any more. Must be an age thing.


Funny - we're just the opposite. We like the low one. The high one is in the guest bedroom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: my feet don't touch the floor when I sit on the side of the bed either.


Same here. DH nixed the high one because he sit on it to put his shoes on. I had a hard time getting used to the firmer mattress, but it doesn't bother me now. At first it made my back ache.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> such a special little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> such a special little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Sorry if I have kept you all in suspense. It's a girl and she's due in early December, a couple of weeks after the twins turn two. She's going to be one busy lady!


Thanks for sharing your news with us. Wow! I had a 4 yo, 2 yo and then a new born I know how busy she will be. She has agreat MIL and FIL to help her out. Does her parents help any now? I bet you DIL thinks this pregnancy is a breeze compared to the first.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Great idea. I rarely use my ATM card, and it still got hacked. But the bank found it and replaced my card. They tried to transfer $94 to a different bank, and I do not do that. I am also use my Amex card exclusively. They are also great at picking up fraudulent charges.
> 
> The not so little pup is going to be wearing the 'cone of shame' next week. Then I think I am going to take him to a dog trainer certified in the 'off leash' program. He is a really great dog, but we are getting more and more little kids at the lake, and I don't want them scared of this 80 pound dog thundering down the stairs to say hi. I probably will bring the big guy too, so they both are on the program.
> 
> ttfn


Is Bandit about 9 months old now? That is how old JoJo was when we got him. Does he come when you call him. Our first Airedale would not come when you called her name. You had to throw a rock in her direction for her to come. I don't know how that got started but it worked. We didn't hit her with it just bending down and picking the rock up and she would come. Crazy huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DD hated that compost pile, but now she's a believer! Her husband started it.


If you have a five gallon bucket you can start you one. I put dirt and coffee grounds , tea bags or anything else scrap in it and it heats up pretty fast. I have a large pile but right now it is hard as a brick because of no rain. I started the buckets a few weeks ago and they are really hot right now. You need it hot to kill all the seeds. Keep the lid on unless it gets stinky and too wet. Roll it around or stir it up. You can use in on top of your flowers or just use it to plant with mixed with a little dirt.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry Thumpy for spelling your name wrong. My eyes are getting really bad lately. Not sure if its the lighting or not. Hubby put some new lighting in our living room, and they take about a minute or so to get to full brightness. They have a hint of blue in them.
And talking of which....I was listening to talk radio online from Baltimore. And there was this guest on that said that these regulations for the non incandescent lighting says that it causes damage to the eyes in some people. Macula degeneration or something like that its called.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I can`t remember if I mentioned it, but our friend Bill reckons that we won`t have a winter as bad as last year or the before this time around. 
Remember last month when I got badly stung by yellow jackets while picking blackberries? Well Bill says that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes rather than lower down to the ground is a sign that the winter will be milder. If the yellowjackets were nearer to the ground then that means a colder winter. Bill found some yellow jacket nests in his bushes, so he and his sons had a bit of target practice with the nests haha. I hope Bill is right about a milder winter - we are more than overdue for one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you have a five gallon bucket you can start you one. I put dirt and coffee grounds , tea bags or anything else scrap in it and it heats up pretty fast. I have a large pile but right now it is hard as a brick because of no rain. I started the buckets a few weeks ago and they are really hot right now. You need it hot to kill all the seeds. Keep the lid on unless it gets stinky and too wet. Roll it around or stir it up. You can use in on top of your flowers or just use it to plant with mixed with a little dirt.


That's what my other daughter does. Sad thing is she doesn't have a garden. No time. Like you, her babies are two years apart. This is the odd year - 11, 9, 7, 5, and 3. Makes it easy to remember their ages! And four of them were born in August! She said that one was born in October because she was worried about her Dad the first time he had chemo and it threw her off! In fact, they named that baby Peregrine, for St. Peregrine, the patron saint of cancer patients. What a sweet way to choose a name. We call him Pippin, and it suits him well. He's a sweetie - can't believe he's 5 year old already.

I didn't realize yours were that close. Those were busy days, weren't they? Very nice for the children.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Glad I could help solo. I love knitting with 2 colour yarns lately. It`s my new fave thing.
> On Tiptwo`s blankie, I knitted them in green and white. Halfway through, I knitted the green baby yarn with two strands held together so it would be even thicker.
> I really think she will like it.


I'm sure she will. After all, you made it for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been to a fair in years. It is always so hot here . How do you get your electric chair in your car? Dh has one but we can't get it in the car. Do you have a lift?
> Have you tried green beans in a crock pot or pressure cooker? That may make them more tender.
> I love soup too . Too hot to eat soup lately. I can't wait until it gets cooler to make it.
> I would like the pattern for Mary Jane's.


The Mary Jane pattern is from one of my mothers Workbasket magazine from 1968 so enjoy.

Sorry, double post as IPAD still acting up with mind of its own!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been to a fair in years. It is always so hot here . How do you get your electric chair in your car? Dh has one but we can't get it in the car. Do you have a lift?
> Have you tried green beans in a crock pot or pressure cooker? That may make them more tender.
> I love soup too . Too hot to eat soup lately. I can't wait until it gets cooler to make it.
> I would like the pattern for Mary Jane's.


The Mary Jane pattern is from one of my mothers Workbasket magazine from 1968 so enjoy. You will have to enlarge it as there are directions for extra small to large. I use a size 6 needle as it doesn't say the size.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been to a fair in years. It is always so hot here . How do you get your electric chair in your car? Dh has one but we can't get it in the car. Do you have a lift?
> Have you tried green beans in a crock pot or pressure cooker? That may make them more tender.
> I love soup too . Too hot to eat soup lately. I can't wait until it gets cooler to make it.
> I would like the pattern for Mary Jane's.


Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t remember if I mentioned it, but our friend Bill reckons that we won`t have a winter as bad as last year or the before this time around.
> Remember last month when I got badly stung by yellow jackets while picking blackberries? Well Bill says that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes rather than lower down to the ground is a sign that the winter will be milder. If the yellowjackets were nearer to the ground then that means a colder winter. Bill found some yellow jacket nests in his bushes, so he and his sons had a bit of target practice with the nests haha. I hope Bill is right about a milder winter - we are more than overdue for one.


Interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


Oh, Janie - I'm sorry you lost your knitting supplies! That's a shame. I hope somebody will turn it in.

The shoes will be so pretty. I love the yarn!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


Oh, no. I am sorry Janeway. I hope you find them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love going to our local fair, this year will be from Sep 11 to 13. Soup is a big favourite with me too.
> 
> Would love to see your MaryJanes!


Look on page 84.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


Those Mary Janes are so gorgeous Janie.
I`m so sorry about the loss of your knitting bag with all your needles inside.
The only thing I can suggest is put up some fliers in your local supermarket and say you have lost it. Hopefully some kind soul would get it back to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sam_Withers said:


> I've got to say, this really has become a pleasant and intelligent thread the last few months. A great improvement.
> 
> What's been going on?
> 
> Whatever it is, congratulations.


Thank you we are an interesting bunch of ladies with one gent. Have you been reading our thread a long time? You just joined!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Those Mary Janes are so gorgeous Janie.
> I`m so sorry about the loss of your knitting bag with all your needles inside.
> The only thing I can suggest is put up some fliers in your local supermarket and say you have lost it. Hopefully some kind soul would get it back to you.


Thanks but I think it is gone forever, but I don't intend to buy new needles as will just work with what I have left as daughters do not knit nor crochet so no one to pass them on to. I still have all my crochet hooks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is Bandit about 9 months old now? That is how old JoJo was when we got him. Does he come when you call him. Our first Airedale would not come when you called her name. You had to throw a rock in her direction for her to come. I don't know how that got started but it worked. We didn't hit her with it just bending down and picking the rock up and she would come. Crazy huh?


Yes. To be honest I wish I had gotten it done earlier, but the vet talked me out of it. If he chooses, yes he comes. I am going to have a professional trainer come to the house to work on both of them. The big guy is good, but might as well get the pup under control. Will be having small two footed people around soon, so need these ponies corralled. The big guy thinks he is only as big as his head, and then leans into you with 90 pounds and can't figure out why you are toppling over.

I watched 'The Five' today and Geraldo got a slap down. It had to do with the selling of baby parts by PP. He was screaming the same old lib rant......that being against this is a war on women's health,.. blah blah blah. He thinks that the mom needs to give permission. That was the tipping point. If you don't believe it is a baby why worry about the sanctity of the body parts? Then when asked why he supports he selling of baby body parts he said for medical research. So the response was, you support the selling of baby body parts so you can live a better life and live longer. I almost ran out and bought pompoms to lead a cheer. In other words, he only cares about baby body parts if it help him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


Thanks Janie for the pattern. They look easy and quick. 
Oh no maybe someone will find your bag and turn it in for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t remember if I mentioned it, but our friend Bill reckons that we won`t have a winter as bad as last year or the before this time around.
> Remember last month when I got badly stung by yellow jackets while picking blackberries? Well Bill says that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes rather than lower down to the ground is a sign that the winter will be milder. If the yellowjackets were nearer to the ground then that means a colder winter. Bill found some yellow jacket nests in his bushes, so he and his sons had a bit of target practice with the nests haha. I hope Bill is right about a milder winter - we are more than overdue for one.


I have seen a few yellowjackets. Most times we have them in September and in the ground or dead tree trunks. I hope Bill is right. The weather for our area was suppose to be a wet cool summer but the weather people were wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what my other daughter does. Sad thing is she doesn't have a garden. No time. Like you, her babies are two years apart. This is the odd year - 11, 9, 7, 5, and 3. Makes it easy to remember their ages! And four of them were born in August! She said that one was born in October because she was worried about her Dad the first time he had chemo and it threw her off! In fact, they named that baby Peregrine, for St. Peregrine, the patron saint of cancer patients. What a sweet way to choose a name. We call him Pippin, and it suits him well. He's a sweetie - can't believe he's 5 year old already.
> 
> I didn't realize yours were that close. Those were busy days, weren't they? Very nice for the children.


This is a busy month for you too with all of those Birthdays. 
Pippin is a cute name


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:
 

> Yes. To be honest I wish I had gotten it done earlier, but the vet talked me out of it. If he chooses, yes he comes. I am going to have a professional trainer come to the house to work on both of them. The big guy is good, but might as well get the pup under control. Will be having small two footed people around soon, so need these ponies corralled. The big guy thinks he is only as big as his head, and then leans into you with 90 pounds and can't figure out why you are toppling over.
> 
> I watched 'The Five' today and Geraldo got a slap down. It had to do with the selling of baby parts by PP. He was screaming the same old lib rant......that being against this is a war on women's health,.. blah blah blah. He thinks that the mom needs to give permission. That was the tipping point. If you don't believe it is a baby why worry about the sanctity of the body parts? Then when asked why he supports he selling of baby body parts he said for medical research. So the response was, you support the selling of baby body parts so you can live a better life and live longer. I almost ran out and bought pompoms to lead a cheer. In other words, he only cares about baby body parts if it help him.


Jojo still thinks he can crawl up in my lap. So does Otis. They don't realize how big they are to us now.
I messed "The Five" today . We will tape the late one. Thanks for the info on Geraldo. I can't believe he is a Republican. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A suggestion: Use more than one credit card. One just for the suppliers. One for repeated monthly charges. One for personal items. If the one for personal items is hacked you do not have to notify your suppliers. I actually have 5 and check each of them on line at least once a week. I only carry one with me.


Good suggestions Joey. I have 3 - one for US$ charges, one for direct monthly charges and one for suppliers and general purchases. DH does most of our shopping so I don't have many general purchases.

Too bad these dishonest people who are looking for new ways to steal don't put their computer talents to good use.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The Mary Jane pattern is from one of my mothers Workbasket magazine from 1968 so enjoy. You will have to enlarge it as there are directions for extra small to large. I use a size 6 needle as it doesn't say the size.


Thanks Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Forgot to mention as we took DH's truck & put the cart in the back. I lost my knitting bag with all of my needles, row counter, yarn, etc., & haven't found it yet & no one has turned it in. Not sure of where I left it so guess it is gone with around $60. Worth of items gone. these needles are double points size 6 & one size 10 1/2 is all I have left so will knit with those sizes. I'm getting forgetful!


So sorry that your knitting bag disappeared  I hope whoever finds it, does the right thing and turns it in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes. To be honest I wish I had gotten it done earlier, but the vet talked me out of it. If he chooses, yes he comes. I am going to have a professional trainer come to the house to work on both of them. The big guy is good, but might as well get the pup under control. Will be having small two footed people around soon, so need these ponies corralled. The big guy thinks he is only as big as his head, and then leans into you with 90 pounds and can't figure out why you are toppling over.
> 
> I watched 'The Five' today and Geraldo got a slap down. It had to do with the selling of baby parts by PP. He was screaming the same old lib rant......that being against this is a war on women's health,.. blah blah blah. He thinks that the mom needs to give permission. That was the tipping point. If you don't believe it is a baby why worry about the sanctity of the body parts? Then when asked why he supports he selling of baby body parts he said for medical research. So the response was, you support the selling of baby body parts so you can live a better life and live longer. I almost ran out and bought pompoms to lead a cheer. In other words, he only cares about baby body parts if it help him.


I know! And he's wrong anyway because they've found they don't need fetal tissue for experiments.

They'll never find anyone like Beckel - a Christian pro-life liberal with some humility and a sense of humor. I still miss him. Now it's just another shouting match - especially when Geraldo is on. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a busy month for you too with all of those Birthdays.
> Pippin is a cute name


Thanks, CB. It was new to us when she picked it, but we all like it now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good suggestions Joey. I have 3 - one for US$ charges, one for direct monthly charges and one for suppliers and general purchases. DH does most of our shopping so I don't have many general purchases.
> 
> Too bad these dishonest people who are looking for new ways to steal don't put their computer talents to good use.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A formula for building stash


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. It was new to us when she picked it, but we all like it now.


Pippen was a hobbit in Lord of the Rings and Pip was sometimes used as a nickname in England. It's a cute name and he is probably the only one with the name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A formula for building stash


I love this!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The Mary Jane pattern is from one of my mothers Workbasket magazine from 1968 so enjoy. You will have to enlarge it as there are directions for extra small to large. I use a size 6 needle as it doesn't say the size.


Thanks Jayne I can enlarge it and copy it. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pippen was a hobbit in Lord of the Rings and Pip was sometimes used as a nickname in England. It's a cute name and he is probably the only one with the name.


Thanks, WCK! He could be the only one. When he was born, they lived in Houston and had a lot of friends from other countries. They all loved the name and didn't think it was unusual. She and her husband have always picked unusual names for the boys- usually for the middle name, but this one had a special significance. I wonder if his friends will call him Pip when he's older? I don't know, but right now this name is perfect for little Pippin!

This applies to the three boys. She has reasons for each one. For instance, their first child was born in Taiwan, so his middle name is a Chinese word for happy.

For some reason, the girls have more traditional names. I have no idea why, and I don't think she knows either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A formula for building stash


now that is just me how did you find me????? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

News on this evening. Boy, Hillary is really in trouble, isn't she. Wasn't the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who said the chickens would come home to roost?

Good night, friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes. To be honest I wish I had gotten it done earlier, but the vet talked me out of it. If he chooses, yes he comes. I am going to have a professional trainer come to the house to work on both of them. The big guy is good, but might as well get the pup under control. Will be having small two footed people around soon, so need these ponies corralled. The big guy thinks he is only as big as his head, and then leans into you with 90 pounds and can't figure out why you are toppling over.
> 
> I watched 'The Five' today and Geraldo got a slap down. It had to do with the selling of baby parts by PP. He was screaming the same old lib rant......that being against this is a war on women's health,.. blah blah blah. He thinks that the mom needs to give permission. That was the tipping point. If you don't believe it is a baby why worry about the sanctity of the body parts? Then when asked why he supports he selling of baby body parts he said for medical research. So the response was, you support the selling of baby body parts so you can live a better life and live longer. I almost ran out and bought pompoms to lead a cheer. In other words, he only cares about baby body parts if it help him.


Gearroler should just shut his mouth every time he opens it especial today he lets the flies in. He is so off the wall about the parts of babies and medical reserch. Not to bright. Plus when he was talking about Mr. Weiner and his showing his paarts on Internet . My gosh Geroler did the same thing posted a selfie with just a towel on. Talk about two face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry Thumpy for spelling your name wrong. My eyes are getting really bad lately. Not sure if its the lighting or not. Hubby put some new lighting in our living room, and they take about a minute or so to get to full brightness. They have a hint of blue in them.
> And talking of which....I was listening to talk radio online from Baltimore. And there was this guest on that said that these regulations for the non incandescent lighting says that it causes damage to the eyes in some people. Macula degeneration or something like that its called.


Not only that but the long tubes have mercury in them and if they break you have to be careful not to stir up the dust and cleaning the mess up is just offal too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what my other daughter does. Sad thing is she doesn't have a garden. No time. Like you, her babies are two years apart. This is the odd year - 11, 9, 7, 5, and 3. Makes it easy to remember their ages! And four of them were born in August! She said that one was born in October because she was worried about her Dad the first time he had chemo and it threw her off! In fact, they named that baby Peregrine, for St. Peregrine, the patron saint of cancer patients. What a sweet way to choose a name. We call him Pippin, and it suits him well. He's a sweetie - can't believe he's 5 year old already.
> I love the name Pippin Bon. That is so sweet.
> I didn't realize yours were that close. Those were busy days, weren't they? Very nice for the children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> News on this evening. Boy, Hillary is really in trouble, isn't she. Wasn't the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who said the chickens would come home to roost?
> 
> Good night, friends.


Oh just got here and your leaving. Well according to the Liberals it is nothing they see nothing wrong with a person who lies cheats,pays women on her stafff less then the men on her staff. Collects from the Clinton fund which is not allowed, friends with Wall street all the things Liberal complain about. But you know it's Hillary so that makes it o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got the new matress yeah I can now jump on it and role around and love it . We will see after tonight if I like it. One of those jelly foam jobs.

Bon I need things higher up as I hit my head all the time getting into low cars. Plus it does not look good to roll out of car to get out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! He could be the only one. When he was born, they lived in Houston and had a lot of friends from other countries. They all loved the name and didn't think it was unusual. She and her husband have always picked unusual names for the boys- usually for the middle name, but this one had a special significance. I wonder if his friends will call him Pip when he's older? I don't know, but right now this name is perfect for little Pippin!
> 
> This applies to the three boys. She has reasons for each one. For instance, their first child was born in Taiwan, so his middle name is a Chinese word for happy.
> 
> For some reason, the girls have more traditional names. I have no idea why, and I don't think she knows either.


I think it's much more common to have unusual names or to spell them differently -- a good thing. I remember kids with unusual names would sometimes get a lot of teasing and that would be much less likely these days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have got boot cuffs almost done . Keep playing around with ICord on them. First not long enough then loops off then not even size. So I am starting new ICord. So next week want to be done.

I want to do a heart head band, and scarf to match. I am having a brain over load here. 

What do you think WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now that is just me how did you find me????? :shock:


You too ??? That was me!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A formula for building stash


Where's the "had the pattern but not the perfect yarn. Bought the perfect yarn but now I can't find where I put it and I really would like to cast on" shelf?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gearroler should just shut his mouth every time he opens it especial today he lets the flies in. He is so off the wall about the parts of babies and medical reserch. Not to bright. Plus when he was talking about Mr. Weiner and his showing his paarts on Internet . My gosh Geroler did the same thing posted a selfie with just a towel on. Talk about two face.


I haven't seen him in years, but he was always looking for attention and drama when he first had his show too. What an idiot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got the new matress yeah I can now jump on it and role around and love it . We will see after tonight if I like it. One of those jelly foam jobs.
> 
> Bon I need things higher up as I hit my head all the time getting into low cars. Plus it does not look good to roll out of car to get out.


Did you find any interesting treasures under the old mattress Yarnie? Hope you have a great night's sleep.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A formula for building stash


That`s perfect westy. I love it
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you find any interesting treasures under the old mattress Yarnie? Hope you have a great night's sleep.


No, all body parts accounted for here. No extra bodies either.

But boy the dust bunnies had babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have got boot cuffs almost done . Keep playing around with ICord on them. First not long enough then loops off then not even size. So I am starting new ICord. So next week want to be done.
> 
> I want to do a heart head band, and scarf to match. I am having a brain over load here.
> 
> What do you think WCK?


I can hardly wait to see the pics Yarnie!! Matching headband and scarf sounds wonderful - you've got a great eye for balance and design. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Several years ago, when they decided that the incandescent light bulbs would not longer be sold, I stocked up on them. have enough to last the rest of my lifetime.
> 
> Did you know you have to pay to dispose of the long tubes?


yes Joey not only that but hoping they do not break or explodes as some have said they do. We did the stock up on them too. But only bulbs not the long buggers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Where's the "had the pattern but not the perfect yarn. Bought the perfect yarn but now I can't find where I put it and I really would like to cast on" shelf?


We need more shelves and baskets!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can hardly wait to see the pics Yarnie!! Matching headband and scarf sounds wonderful - you've got a great eye for balance and design. :thumbup:


No my balance is off and my eyes are cross.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Where's the "had the pattern but not the perfect yarn. Bought the perfect yarn but now I can't find where I put it and I really would like to cast on" shelf?


Your not alone lady. I have all the yarn all the patterns just don't know which is which.

Hey are you gitting hot yet? If you could could you send it down south of us. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Several years ago, when they decided that the incandescent light bulbs would not longer be sold, I stocked up on them. have enough to last the rest of my lifetime.
> 
> Did you know you have to pay to dispose of the long tubes?


We have to pay an eco fee when we buy the tubes and the compacts and then have to pay again at the recycle station.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/2travelingdogs/photos/a.107764925964382.13451.106802709393937/814128368661364/?type=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/2travelingdogs/photos/a.107764925964382.13451.106802709393937/814128368661364/?type=1


 :lol: cute


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know! And he's wrong anyway because they've found they don't need fetal tissue for experiments.
> 
> They'll never find anyone like Beckel - a Christian pro-life liberal with some humility and a sense of humor. I still miss him. Now it's just another shouting match - especially when Geraldo is on. :roll:


I liked Beckel too. Geraldo is too emotional lately. The worst is Juan Williams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A formula for building stash


those are all true. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gearroler should just shut his mouth every time he opens it especial today he lets the flies in. He is so off the wall about the parts of babies and medical reserch. Not to bright. Plus when he was talking about Mr. Weiner and his showing his paarts on Internet . My gosh Geroler did the same thing posted a selfie with just a towel on. Talk about two face.


I missed it and it doesn't come on again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just got here and your leaving. Well according to the Liberals it is nothing they see nothing wrong with a person who lies cheats,pays women on her stafff less then the men on her staff. Collects from the Clinton fund which is not allowed, friends with Wall street all the things Liberal complain about. But you know it's Hillary so that makes it o.k.


She has the get out of jail free card. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got the new matress yeah I can now jump on it and role around and love it . We will see after tonight if I like it. One of those jelly foam jobs.
> 
> Bon I need things higher up as I hit my head all the time getting into low cars. Plus it does not look good to roll out of car to get out.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Several years ago, when they decided that the incandescent light bulbs would not longer be sold, I stocked up on them. have enough to last the rest of my lifetime.
> 
> Did you know you have to pay to dispose of the long tubes?


I hate the *&^%$() -ptooey Al Gore light bulbs. All lies. They don't last longer , you can't see with them and if my Dh gets around one of the broken bulbs he could die. He is highly allergic to mercury. Grrrr.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it and it doesn't come on again.


Well lets put it this way CB what you miss was not important. What was important you miss it. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We need more shelves and baskets!


I think I have more needles and patterns than I have yarn. I can never find the one I need or planned to use when I think I have found the right yarn. :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Ladies of the night) I am off to try out the new matress.

So have a good nights rest and God Bless you all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well lets put it this way CB what you miss was not important. What was important you miss it. ;-)


I saw " The Five" when Geraldo wanted to punch Eric out. :x I want Eric to punch Geraldo out. Geraldo already had his nose broken by the skin heads that time. :lol: :lol: :lol: He did a show with a big bandage on his nose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Ladies of the night) I am off to try out the new matress.
> 
> So have a good nights rest and God Bless you all.


Good night . Sweet dreams on your jelly belly mattress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I really don't understand why some people take such risks (walking over a gorge on a rope)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/video-shows-moment-b-c-man-breaks-record-for-longest-walk-on-a-slack-line-without-a-harness


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I have more needles and patterns than I have yarn. I can never find the one I need or planned to use when I think I have found the right yarn. :shock: :roll: :wink:


 :roll: I'm guilty too. Every time I can't find the right needle, I remind myself to put them where they belong in their case/bag when I finish a project. But most of the time, they end up in a bag with the left over yarn and I have to rummage to find them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people take such risks (walking over a gorge on a rope)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/video-shows-moment-b-c-man-breaks-record-for-longest-walk-on-a-slack-line-without-a-harness


I don't either ,crazy. Can't watch it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo still thinks he can crawl up in my lap. So does Otis. They don't realize how big they are to us now.
> I messed "The Five" today . We will tape the late one. Thanks for the info on Geraldo. I can't believe he is a Republican. :roll:


He isn't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not only that but the long tubes have mercury in them and if they break you have to be careful not to stir up the dust and cleaning the mess up is just offal too.


What? Referring to WendyBee's - if the new horrible light bulbs can cause macular degeneration, that really bad. That's the leading cause of blindness in senior citizens.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thumpbunny - I missed your post with Yarnie and just ran across it. Congratulations on the successes of your family! I know you must have been bursting with pride, especially at the swearing-in ceremony. And getting your son back safely - what could be better than that. I can only imagine. 

And now another baby girl. These are great times! I'm happy for you! I'll bet those twins are as cute as can be. They're at such a cute and funny age. Thanks for sharing the good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. DH nixed the high one because he sit on it to put his shoes on. I had a hard time getting used to the firmer mattress, but it doesn't bother me now. At first it made my back ache.


Correction - he can't sit on it to put his shoes on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo still thinks he can crawl up in my lap. So does Otis. They don't realize how big they are to us now.
> I messed "The Five" today . We will tape the late one. Thanks for the info on Geraldo. I can't believe he is a Republican. :roll:


I don't know, but I think maybe he changed during one of the Bushes' administrations. I know he became a great supporter of the troops and went into war zones repeatedly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just got here and your leaving. Well according to the Liberals it is nothing they see nothing wrong with a person who lies cheats,pays women on her stafff less then the men on her staff. Collects from the Clinton fund which is not allowed, friends with Wall street all the things Liberal complain about. But you know it's Hillary so that makes it o.k.


Friday now, and I'm back, Yarnie. I wonder what you're doing this morning - are you on here? I guess I'll find out.

I agree - the libs don't seem to realize that when Hillary lies, she lies to them, too. Or maybe they just don't care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got the new matress yeah I can now jump on it and role around and love it . We will see after tonight if I like it. One of those jelly foam jobs.
> 
> Bon I need things higher up as I hit my head all the time getting into low cars. Plus it does not look good to roll out of car to get out.


I'm not too tall for the car - just too short for everything else! :roll:

How was the mattress? Or are you still in bed?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's much more common to have unusual names or to spell them differently -- a good thing. I remember kids with unusual names would sometimes get a lot of teasing and that would be much less likely these days.


I hadn't thought of that, but you're right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Several years ago, when they decided that the incandescent light bulbs would not longer be sold, I stocked up on them. have enough to last the rest of my lifetime.
> 
> Did you know you have to pay to dispose of the long tubes?


I bought a lot of them, too. The government telling us what kind of light bulb to use. Makes me mad. I would have bought more, but DH assured me I had a lifetime supply. How does he know? Hmmm......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No, all body parts accounted for here. No extra bodies either.
> 
> But boy the dust bunnies had babies.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/2travelingdogs/photos/a.107764925964382.13451.106802709393937/814128368661364/?type=1


cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> those are all true. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Juan keeps going sideways from the conversation. And then he tries to be funny. Juan should not try to be funny. It's just awkward. (cringe)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It would make more sense to have the eco fee returned when you recycle. I can see people just throwing them in the trash rather than recycle. At least we can recycle the small ones for free.


That's a great idea - to have the fee returned. That would be an incentive. You have a great mind, Joeys!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has the get out of jail free card. :thumbdown:


I'm afraid she does. :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate the *&^%$() -ptooey Al Gore light bulbs. All lies. They don't last longer , you can't see with them and if my Dh gets around one of the broken bulbs he could die. He is highly allergic to mercury. Grrrr.


Oh, my gosh! That's awful.

I agree - they don't last and they give off a dim, creepy light. When I go into the garage to look for something, I still have to practically feel my way through because the light takes at least five minutes to brighten up. Sometimes I find what I'm feeling for and go upstairs, forgetting the light's even on because it doesn't work!

Lately, they changed from bluish to yellowish. I guess they look a little warmer, but they change the color of things in the house. I thought I was taking an orange pill until we were at the hospital and near a big window. PINK! The light adds yellow to everything - tough on blues and reds - changes the color. Especially bad when matching colors or choosing yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people take such risks (walking over a gorge on a rope)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/video-shows-moment-b-c-man-breaks-record-for-longest-walk-on-a-slack-line-without-a-harness


Because they want to. Me give me ground and run a cable across the ground I can make it to the end with no problem.

Put it in the air, and I would see air as I returned to earth. Of course would have missing body parts. But then I already have missing body parts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is this the exchange on "The Five" many have missed? Geroldo's son is a Republican.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/08/13/the-five-panel-implodes-during-discussion-on-planned-parenthood-video-what-is-a-good-abortion/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Firewire%20Morning%20Edition%20Recurring%20v2%202015-08-14&utm_term=Firewire_Morning_Test


I love it someone had to have common sense in that family. At least son saw the way Ger was going and thought twice about going that way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not too tall for the car - just too short for everything else! :roll:
> 
> How was the mattress? Or are you still in bed?!


Mattress lovely just great. Slept in and what a differance it made.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumpbunny - I missed your post with Yarnie and just ran across it. Congratulations on the successes of your family! I know you must have been bursting with pride, especially at the swearing-in ceremony. And getting your son back safely - what could be better than that. I can only imagine.
> 
> And now another baby girl. These are great times! I'm happy for you! I'll bet those twins are as cute as can be. They're at such a cute and funny age. Thanks for sharing the good news!


Isn't it wonderful son home safe other doing wonderful and rewarded for it. Twins growing up and new one on the way. 
Life is good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Corrie ten Boom can put such a big message in few words


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL dogs in training. Hard to do with puppies unless outside help. Can see why you would want to have done. But understand puppies love of people . Don't think larger dogs realize they maybe just a bit to big.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well now whole left side has gone out with out me wanting to go out.

Leg decided to go out. So now wrist and leg all having holiday.

At least right side still working. 

Life is good I am right sided so that is working out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB Solo and Bon all in the south. Today with heat index in the 90's.

So my question to you all is the reason for this because you sent it up here to get even with us northern people just to show us what hot really is.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t remember if I mentioned it, but our friend Bill reckons that we won`t have a winter as bad as last year or the before this time around.
> Remember last month when I got badly stung by yellow jackets while picking blackberries? Well Bill says that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes rather than lower down to the ground is a sign that the winter will be milder. If the yellowjackets were nearer to the ground then that means a colder winter. Bill found some yellow jacket nests in his bushes, so he and his sons had a bit of target practice with the nests haha. I hope Bill is right about a milder winter - we are more than overdue for one.


The 'godzilla' of an El Nino is coming. That means a milder winter for the east coast. Bill is right, WendyBee.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what my other daughter does. Sad thing is she doesn't have a garden. No time. Like you, her babies are two years apart. This is the odd year - 11, 9, 7, 5, and 3. Makes it easy to remember their ages! And four of them were born in August! She said that one was born in October because she was worried about her Dad the first time he had chemo and it threw her off! In fact, they named that baby Peregrine, for St. Peregrine, the patron saint of cancer patients. What a sweet way to choose a name. We call him Pippin, and it suits him well. He's a sweetie - can't believe he's 5 year old already.
> 
> I didn't realize yours were that close. Those were busy days, weren't they? Very nice for the children.


That is so sweet, Bonnie. St. Peregrine.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Corrie ten Boom can put such a big message in few words


Love Corrie ten Boom!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB Solo and Bon all in the south. Today with heat index in the 90's.
> 
> So my question to you all is the reason for this because you sent it up here to get even with us northern people just to show us what hot really is.


Store some up for winter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

ttfn
Chat again soon.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is so sweet, Bonnie. St. Peregrine.♥


Thanks, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie - so glad you liked the bed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He isn't.


I don't believe him either when he says it. He is a lib straight thru.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Friday now, and I'm back, Yarnie. I wonder what you're doing this morning - are you on here? I guess I'll find out.
> 
> I agree - the libs don't seem to realize that when Hillary lies, she lies to them, too. Or maybe they just don't care.


Apparently libs like all liars. It pushes their agenda thru. :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! That's awful.
> 
> I agree - they don't last and they give off a dim, creepy light. When I go into the garage to look for something, I still have to practically feel my way through because the light takes at least five minutes to brighten up. Sometimes I find what I'm feeling for and go upstairs, forgetting the light's even on because it doesn't work!
> 
> Lately, they changed from bluish to yellowish. I guess they look a little warmer, but they change the color of things in the house. I thought I was taking an orange pill until we were at the hospital and near a big window. PINK! The light adds yellow to everything - tough on blues and reds - changes the color. Especially bad when matching colors or choosing yarn.


You can't see the dirt in your house until company come and then the light shows it bright and clear when the door is opened.. :x :x :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is this the exchange on "The Five" many have missed? Geroldo's son is a Republican.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/08/13/the-five-panel-implodes-during-discussion-on-planned-parenthood-video-what-is-a-good-abortion/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Firewire%20Morning%20Edition%20Recurring%20v2%202015-08-14&utm_term=Firewire_Morning_Test


Thanks Joeys!
Disgusting!

http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2013/02/geraldo_rivera_discussing_us_s.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mattress lovely just great. Slept in and what a differance it made.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Corrie ten Boom can put such a big message in few words


I love her. She was a witness to what we all should be. She depended on her faith during her trial and tribulations. 
I love the part in her book about the fleas. The guard wouldn't come in among the women . They had shared pages out of a Bible she had and they read and quoted it to each other . She said," Thank God for the fleas". I have applied this quote during some bad times in my lives. God works all things out if we depend on Him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB Solo and Bon all in the south. Today with heat index in the 90's.
> 
> So my question to you all is the reason for this because you sent it up here to get even with us northern people just to show us what hot really is.


We got sick of it and thought you might enjoy what we enjoy.  We are thankful for the break. Thanks for taking it off our hands for a few days. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How true! In the movie "The Hiding Place," she thanked God for lice. Then their barracks were not searched. She had a New Testament, that would have been taken.


Oh I thought it was fleas. We thought the same thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Several years ago, when they decided that the incandescent light bulbs would not longer be sold, I stocked up on them. have enough to last the rest of my lifetime.
> 
> Did you know you have to pay to dispose of the long tubes?


I did that also. I still buy them whenever I see them. I just threw those bulbs in the regular trash. I found they didn't last as long as promised. I read someplace (I think last year) that South Carolina was going to manufacturer incandescent light bulbs. The only downside was they could only be sold in SC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I did that also. I still buy them whenever I see them. I just threw those bulbs in the regular trash. I found they didn't last as long as promised. I read someplace (I think last year) that South Carolina was going to manufacturer incandescent light bulbs. The only downside was they could only be sold in SC.


It may be worth the trip for some of us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm afraid she does. :hunf:


I'm thinking that Lois Lerner and Hillary should be cell mates, or at least block mates. Won't they both look great in orange?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB Solo and Bon all in the south. Today with heat index in the 90's.
> 
> So my question to you all is the reason for this because you sent it up here to get even with us northern people just to show us what hot really is.


Just sharing the bounty, Yarnie. What are friends for??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm thinking that Lois Lerner and Hillary should be cell mates, or at least block mates. Won't they both look great in orange?


Hey, and Hillary will still get to wear a pantsuit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Mattress lovely just great. Slept in and what a differance it made.


Wonderful news Yarny. ♥
We have a pillowtop mattress. Have had it for 10 years now, so methinks it`s time for a new one. Although it`s still in excellent condition as I use a thick quilted mattress cover for it, and I wash it every 2 months or so.
I already told hubby I want a memory foam mattress next.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hubby just informed me that the state fair opened here today, and the results will be in tomorrow for the crafts.
Makes me incredibly proud that there will be thousands of people from around the state(s) will be looking at my afghan and other exhibitions.
I hope my jelly gets a ribbon. I`m so proud of it as everything is homemade in it.....except the glass jar LOL. Even the apple juice is home made. So are the labels and ties for it too. Although I do admit I did knit an icord on it because I couldn`t find a rubber band for the fabric on the lid LOL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I finished Tiptwo`s blankie this morning It`s on the washing line now. I put her on it this morning when I finished it - but she didn`t want to know. She didn`t seem impressed with it much. Hopefully she will change her mind when I bring it in from outside.
The evenings are starting to get darker now, and just a little bit chilly too. I`ve had to turn the fans off at night, and last night I even put my blue checked blankie on the bed to lie on because the summer sheets seemed cold on my skin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It may be worth the trip for some of us.


I'll go with you. We can buy a truck load and bring them back and sale them. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm thinking that Lois Lerner and Hillary should be cell mates, or at least block mates. Won't they both look great in orange?


Yes I think they both would be great in orange! I prefer them to wear orange. :twisted:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, and Hillary will still get to wear a pantsuit.


 :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby just informed me that the state fair opened here today, and the results will be in tomorrow for the crafts.
> Makes me incredibly proud that there will be thousands of people from around the state(s) will be looking at my afghan and other exhibitions.
> I hope my jelly gets a ribbon. I`m so proud of it as everything is homemade in it.....except the glass jar LOL. Even the apple juice is home made. So are the labels and ties for it too. Although I do admit I did knit an icord on it because I couldn`t find a rubber band for the fabric on the lid LOL


We are so proud of you here on Denim. I can't wait to see what you win. I bet your jelly is so yummy and cute.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I think they both would be great in orange! I prefer them to wear orange. :twisted:


They say orange is the new black 
Maybe they have pantsuits in stripes too...will make her look slimmer - as long as the stripes are vertical and not horizontal


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


Aww that is so sweet. Invite them over and you will get to visit with them. 
Just think of all of your other neighbors you are going to meet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They say orange is the new black
> Maybe they have pantsuits in stripes too...will make her look slimmer - as long as the stripes are vertical and not horizontal


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm thinking that Lois Lerner and Hillary should be cell mates, or at least block mates. Won't they both look great in orange?


Good idea - throw 'em in the same cell and throw away the key.

Solo - love your avatar. I have a similar picture on my desktop. So pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby just informed me that the state fair opened here today, and the results will be in tomorrow for the crafts.
> Makes me incredibly proud that there will be thousands of people from around the state(s) will be looking at my afghan and other exhibitions.
> I hope my jelly gets a ribbon. I`m so proud of it as everything is homemade in it.....except the glass jar LOL. Even the apple juice is home made. So are the labels and ties for it too. Although I do admit I did knit an icord on it because I couldn`t find a rubber band for the fabric on the lid LOL


I hope you get TWO ribbons! Good luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll go with you. We can buy a truck load and bring them back and sale them. :lol:


I was thinking we could make a killing doing that - if we wanted to. Or - we could be fair. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea - throw 'em in the same cell and throw away the key.
> http://www.facebook.com/retainyourfreedom/photos/a.188355024532873.35979.183356311699411/886375694730799/?type=1
> 
> Solo - love your avatar. I have a similar picture on my desktop. So pretty.


I love Solo's new avatar too. Zinnias ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


Oh - you made good friends, didn't you? And now time to make some more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Mattress lovely just great. Slept in and what a differance it made.


 :thumbup: A good sleep is just what you needed!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well now whole left side has gone out with out me wanting to go out.
> 
> Leg decided to go out. So now wrist and leg all having holiday.
> 
> ...


Has your left side caught up with you Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't see the dirt in your house until company come and then the light shows it bright and clear when the door is opened.. :x :x :x


They change the colour of yarn too; have to take it to the window to get the true colour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got sick of it and thought you might enjoy what we enjoy.  We are thankful for the break. Thanks for taking it off our hands for a few days. :thumbup:


It's cooler for us today too, but had a very thick smoky haze this morning. Another big wildfire near Port Renfrew, probably caused by cigarette butt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby just informed me that the state fair opened here today, and the results will be in tomorrow for the crafts.
> Makes me incredibly proud that there will be thousands of people from around the state(s) will be looking at my afghan and other exhibitions.
> I hope my jelly gets a ribbon. I`m so proud of it as everything is homemade in it.....except the glass jar LOL. Even the apple juice is home made. So are the labels and ties for it too. Although I do admit I did knit an icord on it because I couldn`t find a rubber band for the fabric on the lid LOL


You're an amazing lady Wendy! you make the best use of everything available and use your creative abilities to feed and give comfort to your family and friends. Hope you get ribbons for all your entries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


You made some lovely friends LL. I'm glad you're close by so you can visit often. Your Labour Day party is a great opportunity to meet your new neighbours too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


See you have already made new friends. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's cooler for us today too, but had a very thick smoky haze this morning. Another big wildfire near Port Renfrew, probably caused by cigarette butt.


It is so bad this year with all the wild fires.

My cousin in Calif. have not heard from her. Will have to check with others in FLa to see if they have heard from her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee with all the love you put into your food and knitting you will win I just know it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wild Willie has and is trying out new mattress. Seem he likes it hasn't move for about 3 hours. 

This weather is making me hot just stepping out the door and I want to step back in. I would never make it living in the south. Not a warm weather person. Not a cold weather person either. Spring and Fall are good I fall for Spring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my eyes are shot my arms are hanging, my legs are limping so am going to try out the mattress again and see if it as good as last night.

God"s Blessing on all here. 

KIssy Face to all, arm wraps to all, and most of all Cream cheese for all. 

Except for those who do not like cream cheese. Those are the ones I hope kiss a frog and find out their prince is a toad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well my eyes are shot my arms are hanging, my legs are limping so am going to try out the mattress again and see if it as good as last night.
> 
> God"s Blessing on all here.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Hope Willie shares the new mattress with you!
Good night Yarnie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww that is so sweet. Invite them over and you will get to visit with them.
> Just think of all of your other neighbors you are going to meet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww that is so sweet. Invite them over and you will get to visit with them.
> Just think of all of your other neighbors you are going to meet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You made some lovely friends LL. I'm glad you're close by so you can visit often. Your Labour Day party is a great opportunity to meet your new neighbours too.


Yes. I still miss family...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They change the colour of yarn too; have to take it to the window to get the true colour.


Yes, they do. Even getting dressed - have to go to the window to get colors right. And makeup - look like a clown in some light so I usually look like there's no makeup on at all! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wild Willie has and is trying out new mattress. Seem he likes it hasn't move for about 3 hours.
> 
> This weather is making me hot just stepping out the door and I want to step back in. I would never make it living in the south. Not a warm weather person. Not a cold weather person either. Spring and Fall are good I fall for Spring.


I love Spring and Fall, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I wonder how long it took them to tape each episode

http://www.newslinq.com/carol-burnett-show-outtakes/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder how long it took them to tape each episode
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/carol-burnett-show-outtakes/


That clip and the one where Tim Conway was a dentist were the funniest ones. We still the reruns. DH and I watch one before we go to bed. It is refreshing to laugh. It makes you feel better. They must have had great fun making that show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they do. Even getting dressed - have to go to the window to get colors right. And makeup - look like a clown in some light so I usually look like there's no makeup on at all! :lol:


I know. I always see things in the light I didn't see with those bulbs. Scary too. :shock: :-o :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning CB, how are you today? Have you got a plant swap?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning CB, how are you today? Have you got a plant swap?


I am still trying to wake up. No my swap was last week. I won't have another one until the 12 th of Sept. I have been trying to get all of my potted plants close to the house so my family can water them while I am gone on vacation. The cooler weather has made it more bearable . Thank You Lord.
What are you doing? Did your new yarn come in?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I always see things in the light I didn't see with those bulbs. Scary too. :shock: :-o :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought I was going to have to get the pliers out yesterday to get rid of one of them.  :|


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good day ladies, caught up with reading & I agree about Heraldo (I misspelled on purpose) & don't forget George SteponRepublicans! They are as bad as Al Sharptongue!

We had a 15 year old young black boy who stole a car at gun point then led police on a 100 mile per hour chase & when cornered he rammed a police car & shot at officers & police opened fire & killed him.

His mom said they didn't have to kill him as he was just trying to get away & that black lives matter! She tried to hold a protest downtown, but only their family showed up so no riot!

This young man was out of controll at such a young age & a shame he had to die without living very long. Where was this mother when he needed controlling & where was the dad?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still trying to wake up. No my swap was last week. I won't have another one until the 12 th of Sept. I have been trying to get all of my potted plants close to the house so my family can water them while I am gone on vacation. The cooler weather has made it more bearable . Thank You Lord.
> What are you doing? Did your new yarn come in?


I didn't send those pink surprise Lillie's last year as forgot so they are blooming & will be ready to dig soon. I have lost your address so either PM or email me & I'll have DH dig them as they have multiplied.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I didn't send those pink surprise Lillie's last year as forgot so they are blooming & will be ready to dig soon. I have lost your address so either PM or email me & I'll have DH dig them as they have multiplied.


Don't worry about it. I had 3 of them come up. I must have gotten them from my Aunt. Thanks for thinking of me. XX
Did you knitting bag show up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought I was going to have to get the pliers out yesterday to get rid of one of them.  :|


Watch out - you don't dare break one! DD actually threw away a comforter because one broke in one of the kids' bedrooms and fell on the comforter. The directions said to throw it away!!! So she did.

We only use them in ceiling lights because they can't be knocked over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good day ladies, caught up with reading & I agree about Heraldo (I misspelled on purpose) & don't forget George SteponRepublicans! They are as bad as Al Sharptongue!
> 
> We had a 15 year old young black boy who stole a car at gun point then led police on a 100 mile per hour chase & when cornered he rammed a police car & shot at officers & police opened fire & killed him.
> 
> ...


Janie, you are in rare form today! You should go on tv!

Terrible about the car chase.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janie, you are in rare form today! You should go on tv!
> 
> Terrible about the car chase.


Thanks Bon! I need to change Avatar to a pretty flower.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, and Hillary will still get to wear a pantsuit.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby just informed me that the state fair opened here today, and the results will be in tomorrow for the crafts.
> Makes me incredibly proud that there will be thousands of people from around the state(s) will be looking at my afghan and other exhibitions.
> I hope my jelly gets a ribbon. I`m so proud of it as everything is homemade in it.....except the glass jar LOL. Even the apple juice is home made. So are the labels and ties for it too. Although I do admit I did knit an icord on it because I couldn`t find a rubber band for the fabric on the lid LOL


I'm so excited for you WeeBee. I just love your afghan, it's beautiful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I think they both would be great in orange! I prefer them to wear orange. :twisted:


Hillary's aides should also join them. One aide was told by her lawyer to not turn the emails over to the gov't and to delete all of Hillary's emails. That lawyer should be disbarred. Hillary's people will do whatever they can to protect her, most likely because it's their butts on the line as well. Hillary won't save anyone on her way down, that's for sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> They say orange is the new black
> Maybe they have pantsuits in stripes too...will make her look slimmer - as long as the stripes are vertical and not horizontal


Perhaps she can get some in hot pink. She was wearing a hot pink top a while ago and I really thought it looked good on her. Maybe it could be one of her perks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Evening everyone. Just checking in. It's a zoo here. I met two people when I was living in the "row house" and they came to visit. They lived on either side of me. One of them was crying because I left. I miss them so much. They are close by, though. I invited them for a party on Labor Day weekend. Such nice people.


So far so good on the move LL. Here you are planning a party. Way to go. You are going to adapt to your new environment before you know it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Solo's new avatar too. Zinnias ?


Actually, they are painted pinecones - painted to look like Zinnias. Not mine, I got the picture off the internet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder how long it took them to tape each episode
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/carol-burnett-show-outtakes/


I love the Carol Burnett Show. I loved the skits that Tim Conway and Harvey Korman did together. I was always watching to see who would laugh first.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So far so good on the move LL. Here you are planning a party. Way to go. You are going to adapt to your new environment before you know it.


Solo, someone came this morning and lamented about how great it was. Of course that has got me going! Too late now. Nice house but I was isolated.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good day ladies, caught up with reading & I agree about Heraldo (I misspelled on purpose) & don't forget George SteponRepublicans! They are as bad as Al Sharptongue!
> 
> We had a 15 year old young black boy who stole a car at gun point then led police on a 100 mile per hour chase & when cornered he rammed a police car & shot at officers & police opened fire & killed him.
> 
> ...


It is really getting terrible. I saw on the news that a policeman stopped a car for a traffic violation and the person he stopped got out of the car, took the officer's gun and pistol whipped him with it. The officer was unconscious on the ground and the group that gathered were taking pictures of the officer lying there and making jokes. No one attempted to get him any help. There is an all out war against the police. The police spokesperson said that this officer hesitated and that was when his gun was taken from him. It is sad when police have to second guess their instincts and training because of what they know the press and crowd will do. I makes you wonder how long it will be before the "blue flu" strikes. I can say I understand their thinking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, they are painted pinecones - painted to look like Zinnias. Not mine, I got the picture off the internet.


Oh from here they look real. :XD: I was going to try to find some seeds in those colors.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:
 

> You're an amazing lady Wendy! you make the best use of everything available and use your creative abilities to feed and give comfort to your family and friends. Hope you get ribbons for all your entries.


You are so kind. Thank you westy ♥
I haven`t heard anything yet about any winning entries.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really getting terrible. I saw on the news that a policeman stopped a car for a traffic violation and the person he stopped got out of the car, took the officer's gun and pistol whipped him with it. The officer was unconscious on the ground and the group that gathered were taking pictures of the officer lying there and making jokes. No one attempted to get him any help. There is an all out war against the police. The police spokesperson said that this officer hesitated and that was when his gun was taken from him. It is sad when police have to second guess their instincts and training because of what they know the press and crowd will do. I makes you wonder how long it will be before the "blue flu" strikes. I can say I understand their thinking.


I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


That is terrible it has become to this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


Yes, it has gotten terrible. I have felt that police, prison guards, etc. have such problems. Your son will be safe, WendyBee. Remember God has set his time. Not sooner, not later. He will be safe. I feel it in my heart.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it has gotten terrible. I have felt that police, prison guards, etc. have such problems. Your son will be safe, WendyBee. Remember God has set his time. Not sooner, not later. He will be safe. I feel it in my heart.


Than you so much Lucy. It`s truly comforting at a time like this.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Than you so much Lucy. It`s truly comforting at a time like this.
> ♥


WendyBee

There are some things I "know". This is one. He will be fine. Trust my feelings. I know he will be fine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still trying to wake up. No my swap was last week. I won't have another one until the 12 th of Sept. I have been trying to get all of my potted plants close to the house so my family can water them while I am gone on vacation. The cooler weather has made it more bearable . Thank You Lord.
> What are you doing? Did your new yarn come in?


I hope it stays cool at home while you're on vacation so the plants won't need as much TLC. Are the dogs staying at home?

It's cloudy and cooler here, but still no rain  
So far 6 boxes have come in -- just a teaser. Most will arrive in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, they are painted pinecones - painted to look like Zinnias. Not mine, I got the picture off the internet.


They're beautiful; I thought they were real zinnias.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really getting terrible. I saw on the news that a policeman stopped a car for a traffic violation and the person he stopped got out of the car, took the officer's gun and pistol whipped him with it. The officer was unconscious on the ground and the group that gathered were taking pictures of the officer lying there and making jokes. No one attempted to get him any help. There is an all out war against the police. The police spokesperson said that this officer hesitated and that was when his gun was taken from him. It is sad when police have to second guess their instincts and training because of what they know the press and crowd will do. I makes you wonder how long it will be before the "blue flu" strikes. I can say I understand their thinking.


Sometimes what looks like a very routine event turns out to be very dangerous. One of our nephews (daddy of the twins) is a cop and many times I wished he wasn't. Domestic disputes can be one of the most volatile situations because the victim sometimes attacks the cops while they are trying to control the situation.

He never travels to or from work in uniform and most neighbours don't know he's a cop.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yarny....how is that gorgeous new memory foam mattress of yours? Is it still very comfy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it stays cool at home while you're on vacation so the plants won't need as much TLC. Are the dogs staying at home?
> 
> It's cloudy and cooler here, but still no rain
> So far 6 boxes have come in -- just a teaser. Most will arrive in the next couple of weeks.


I hope so too for my families shake and my flowers. I will be so upset if they are not tended too while I am gone. 
The dogs (Otis and Jojo) are going to the kennel. I hope they are tended to too.
Maybe you get some rain soon. We are above normal but we still need rain.
I remember how exciting it was to get new stuff for my shop. I know you feel the same way with your yarn. It will mound up before long.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It tells me I'm normal, but I would have chosen "none" as an option for several of the questions if that had been a choice

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1539/index/9215.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


That's a good idea Wendy; our nephew does the same thing. I know you're proud of him and worried at the same time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It tells me I'm normal, but I would have chosen "none" as an option for several of the questions if that had been a choice
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1539/index/9215.html


I chose things that I wouldn't have it there wasn't an answer. Here is my report.

You're
altruistic.
Did you know that altruism has no universal definition? Nevertheless it stands for unselfishness, selflessness and a way of thinking/acting that is characterized by consideration. You think before you act because you always consider the possible consequences of your actions. It's important to you to be there for others and support them in darker times. The special part about it: you don't expect anything in return. You just want to help  the smile after your work is done is rewarding enough.
Share on Facebook


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I chose things that I wouldn't have it there wasn't an answer. Here is my report.
> 
> You're
> altruistic.
> ...


 :thumbup: that sounds just like you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Will Roger's quotes sent by a friend ...

ABOUT GROWING OLDER... 

First ~ Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it. 

Second ~ The older we get, the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for. 

Third ~ Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me; I want people to know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way, and some of the roads weren't paved. 

Fourth ~ When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, think of Algebra. 

Fifth ~ You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks. 

Sixth ~ I don't know how I got over the hill without getting to the top. 

Seventh ~ One of the many things no one tells you about aging is that it's such a nice change from being young. 

Eighth ~ One must wait until evening to see how splendid the day has been. 

Ninth ~ Being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable and relaxed. 

Tenth ~ Long ago, when men cursed and beat the ground with sticks, it was called witchcraft. Today it's called golf.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps she can get some in hot pink. She was wearing a hot pink top a while ago and I really thought it looked good on her. Maybe it could be one of her perks.


A reward for good behavior - hahahahahahahah - like that would happen - hah!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, they are painted pinecones - painted to look like Zinnias. Not mine, I got the picture off the internet.


I have one like it but not the same. I'm going to try it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really getting terrible. I saw on the news that a policeman stopped a car for a traffic violation and the person he stopped got out of the car, took the officer's gun and pistol whipped him with it. The officer was unconscious on the ground and the group that gathered were taking pictures of the officer lying there and making jokes. No one attempted to get him any help. There is an all out war against the police. The police spokesperson said that this officer hesitated and that was when his gun was taken from him. It is sad when police have to second guess their instincts and training because of what they know the press and crowd will do. I makes you wonder how long it will be before the "blue flu" strikes. I can say I understand their thinking.


I do, too. Terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


Good idea. It's not right because he should be able to wear it with pride. Bad is good, up is down, our world is upside down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes what looks like a very routine event turns out to be very dangerous. One of our nephews (daddy of the twins) is a cop and many times I wished he wasn't. Domestic disputes can be one of the most volatile situations because the victim sometimes attacks the cops while they are trying to control the situation.
> 
> He never travels to or from work in uniform and most neighbours don't know he's a cop.


It's not right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It tells me I'm normal, but I would have chosen "none" as an option for several of the questions if that had been a choice
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1539/index/9215.html


Normal. When I was in college, our teacher actually showed us a Rorschach picture. Apparently they were kept under wraps so that they could use them for testing. He only did it because it was a senior year psychology class. I don't know if they still use them or not.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

morning

Had a great time with my fiber friends yesterday.

Scheduled the dog training lessons. To be honest, I think the pup is really going to be great at it. I have been working with him with retrieving a ball, dropping it and getting to do it all over again. Not perfectly done, but it is a start.

Need to get some stuff done around the house, but that remains to be seen how much gets done :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> morning
> 
> Had a great time with my fiber friends yesterday.
> 
> ...


Smart puppy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

With faith, love and a positive attitude this young woman became a world class gymnast despite having no legs




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153093063730477


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I worry everyday for my sons safety solo. I`ve told him not to wear his prison guard uniform when he finishes work. He promised me faithfully he wears civilian clothes on the drive home from work.


I know you do WeeBee. I'm sorry that you have to go through added stress over this issue. I fear it will get to the point where the police will not be "available" in certain areas and all $h.. will it the fan. Then we will be under Marshall Law.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> With faith, love and a positive attitude this young woman became a world class gymnast despite having no legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With faith, love and a positive attitude this young woman became a world class gymnast despite having no legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954784701205586


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I knew there had to be a link. my niece had no signs of autism until after she had the mmr vaccine.
> 
> Stunner! Whistleblower claims feds hiding vaccine-autism link
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/08/stunner-whistleblower-claims-feds-hiding-vaccine-autism-link/#TrhOk9JoOhscYb03.99


Thanks Joeys. I am weary of the shots so early. We know someone that was born normal and after his school vaccinations he started having signs of autim too. His look even changed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Had a great day yesterday, and really accomplished nothing around the house. I should get my hands away from the needles and do some stuff. One can only hope.

off for more coffee...ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I knew there had to be a link. my niece had no signs of autism until after she had the mmr vaccine.
> 
> Stunner! Whistleblower claims feds hiding vaccine-autism link
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/08/stunner-whistleblower-claims-feds-hiding-vaccine-autism-link/#TrhOk9JoOhscYb03.99


That's a shame. How old was she when she received it? The article says it's bad when they're under a certain age. i thought they always got it as babies. I know mine did. One said it overwhelms their immune systems when they aren't ready to handle it. If they've covered this up, that's criminal considering that almost all kids get these vaccines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Had a great day yesterday, and really accomplished nothing around the house. I should get my hands away from the needles and do some stuff. One can only hope.
> 
> off for more coffee...ttfn


Everyone needs a day of rest. Good for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> teamwork pays off again :lol:


Who is the kitty in your avatar?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

An interesting article on the success of a charter school program in NY despite govt and union efforts to shut them down.

http://reason.com/blog/2015/08/15/success-academy-test-scores-charter


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Roman's 12:2

2 Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--His good, pleasing and perfect will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roman's 12:2
> 
> 2 Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--His good, pleasing and perfect will.


  Thanks, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roman's 12:2
> 
> 2 Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--His good, pleasing and perfect will.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is the kitty in your avatar?


That's Max. He started coming around a few months ago and has made himself at home. He isn't feral - he's used to people and likes to come into the house. We thought he lived around here because sometimes we didn't see him for a day or two. Maybe he was dumped or abandoned because he is sticking around our place more often. He's not neutered, doesn't have a tattoo and hasn't been reported missing. A visit to the vet might be in the works for him if we can't find his family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roman's 12:2
> 
> 2 Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--His good, pleasing and perfect will.


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Boot cuff's done starting head band. busy busy busy.

Amen CB when are you leaveing on vaction.

WCK what is going to be the coming new yarn? Is tweed poplur still?

So very hot here, raining right now humidty so high.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's Max. He started coming around a few months ago and has made himself at home. He isn't feral - he's used to people and likes to come into the house. We thought he lived around here because sometimes we didn't see him for a day or two. Maybe he was dumped or abandoned because he is sticking around our place more often. He's not neutered, doesn't have a tattoo and hasn't been reported missing. A visit to the vet might be in the works for him if we can't find his family.


Max is gorgeous westy. If he feels comfortable around you, it must mean he was abandoned at some point of his life. Poor little guy.
Max has found a wonderful new owner in you. I bet he can`t believe his luck.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends.

Well the good news is I started on my yarn room and started pulling everything out. The bad news is that it will take forever when (if) done to put it back. It is like going to Webs, found yarn that I had forgotten about! AND haven't hit the closet yet, wonder what will be behind that door?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's Max. He started coming around a few months ago and has made himself at home. He isn't feral - he's used to people and likes to come into the house. We thought he lived around here because sometimes we didn't see him for a day or two. Maybe he was dumped or abandoned because he is sticking around our place more often. He's not neutered, doesn't have a tattoo and hasn't been reported missing. A visit to the vet might be in the works for him if we can't find his family.


Max knew where to come to be welcomed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Well the good news is I started on my yarn room and started pulling everything out. The bad news is that it will take forever when (if) done to put it back. It is like going to Webs, found yarn that I had forgotten about! AND haven't hit the closet yet, wonder what will be behind that door?


You have a yarn room? :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Boot cuff's done starting head band. busy busy busy.
> 
> Amen CB when are you leaveing on vaction.
> 
> ...


Good for you. You must be busy. I thought you were hugged up to the new mattress.
Aug 29th-Sept5. We can't wait!
I hope tweed is popular I love tweed!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Well the good news is I started on my yarn room and started pulling everything out. The bad news is that it will take forever when (if) done to put it back. It is like going to Webs, found yarn that I had forgotten about! AND haven't hit the closet yet, wonder what will be behind that door?


Oh I know someone you can give yarn to that you don't want. :XD:

What's behind door #1?

Isn't it fun finding out what you had and didn't know it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like Max and the way his head is tilted.

He sounds like he is moving in now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well today was the big day.

They said it wouldn't last. I even have said that at times. 

Love of my life sometimes needed more then cuff upside the head.

49 years where did the time go? What was I thinking? I should have held off for a couple of more years. Make him wait.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's Sooooo Hot here.

It's so hot birds sit in bird bath to drink water.

It's so hot that one has to sprint from ac house to ac car.

It's so hot here as soon as you walk out door your hair updo becomes a down do.

It's so hot here you step out the door to be a body of sweat before your foot hits the ground.

It's so hot here the weeds are growing faster then the grass.

It's so hot here I do no longer envy people with convertables. They are full of hot air.

It's so hot here I wish I were in a nudes colony.

It's so hot here would like to be a man and only have to wear shorts.

It's so hot here even crock pot meals heat up the house.

It's so hot here even the tar is melting.

It's so hot here that fried eggs become burnt on sidewalk.

It's so hot here that when you take clothes out to hang on line. As soon as you lift them out of basket they are dry.

Did I tell you it is hot here?

Had hail this afternoon. Rain for the next two days then it won't be so hot here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper been thinking of you saw some really pretty purple yarn. Have you found any yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


good one. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper been thinking of you saw some really pretty purple yarn. Have you found any yet?


I've been looking around. I haven't decided if I'm going to do a true purple or lavender for the baby blanket. What yarn did you see? I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Boot cuff's done starting head band. busy busy busy.
> 
> Amen CB when are you leaveing on vaction.
> 
> ...


Yeah for the boot cuffs :thumbup:

Tweed is very popular; many new tweed yarns for this fall/winter line. I like tweeds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Max is gorgeous westy. If he feels comfortable around you, it must mean he was abandoned at some point of his life. Poor little guy.
> Max has found a wonderful new owner in you. I bet he can`t believe his luck.


Thanks Wendy. Max is a big cat and has longer legs than most cats we've seen. We think he is probably about 4 or 5 years old. He probably isn't going to be very happy with me if/when he goes for his visit to the vet to get neutered.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Well the good news is I started on my yarn room and started pulling everything out. The bad news is that it will take forever when (if) done to put it back. It is like going to Webs, found yarn that I had forgotten about! AND haven't hit the closet yet, wonder what will be behind that door?


It's like getting new yarn when you re-discover part of your stash!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you. You must be busy. I thought you were hugged up to the new mattress.
> Aug 29th-Sept5. We can't wait!
> I hope tweed is popular I love tweed!


The 29th will come up quick. Just what you need - a nice little break with your family.

I've always loved tweed too -- it's a classic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well today was the big day.
> 
> They said it wouldn't last. I even have said that at times.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Yarnie and Mr Yarnie! Wow 49 years!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's Sooooo Hot here.
> 
> It's so hot birds sit in bird bath to drink water.
> 
> ...


I can tell how much you enjoy the heat :lol: :XD:

I saw this on a yarn link a couple of days ago. Guess what - we do have a nudist colony in the Valley (no, I've never been there), just a couple of miles from a friend's house. But think of the sunburn and mosquitos. :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well today was the big day.
> 
> They said it wouldn't last. I even have said that at times.
> 
> ...


Oh wow 49 years. That`s an amazing achievement Yarny. Many congratulations, lots of love, and a Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Yarny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well today was the big day.
> 
> They said it wouldn't last. I even have said that at times.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Yarnie. That is nice.
Ours is Friday for our 45th. I almost forgot. I am more worried about MIL's birthday the next week. :shock: She will be 91.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357804-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

